# Husky 372xp or Stihl ms441



## Scootermsp (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking for a 70cc saw to cut firewood for OWB and right now I'm on the fence between the two. Anyone have the plusses and minuses of one over the other? Thank you


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 20, 2008)

Weight and handling points in the direction of the Husky - and it is a legend that is about to be discontinued because of EPA.....

I am sure either will serve you well though!


----------



## peter399 (Aug 20, 2008)

What's wrong with using the search function ? 

372 is lighter, power is equal stock (372 can be easily and heavily modded), both are smooth to run, both have good air filtration (the 372 probably a bit better), dealer support is usually better at Stihl. 

I recommend the 372. It's a legend. Let the strato saws develop a bit first, they need a diet.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

372. anything else is a disappointment


----------



## belgian (Aug 20, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Weight and handling points in the direction of the Husky - and it is a legend that is about to be discontinued because of EPA.....





the way things are going in europe, I see a future where a non EPA saw will be no longer allowed in the woods. I hope I am wrong though.




> I am sure either will serve you well though!



+1 !


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

peter399 said:


> What's wrong with using the search function ?
> 
> 372 is lighter, power is equal stock (372 can be easily and heavily modded), both are smooth to run, both have good air filtration (the 372 probably a bit better), dealer support is usually better at Stihl.
> 
> I recommend the 372. It's a legend. Let the strato saws develop a bit first, they need a diet.



372-5.3hp or 5.4? for the 75cc model

441-5.5hp

How is it that the filtration is better on the 372?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 20, 2008)

Peacock said:


> 372-5.3hp or 5.4? for the 75cc model
> 
> 441-5.5hp



Max hp and max torque are just two snapshots of the power curve(s), the numbers doesn't tell the whole story on the capability of a saw.


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Max hp and max torque are just two snapshots of the power curve(s), the numbers doesn't tell the whole story on the capability of a saw.




That makes the 372 look worse then. It doesn't have enough area under the curve. It's the 70cc 361.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

Peacock said:


> 372-5.3hp or 5.4? for the 75cc model
> 
> 441-5.5hp
> 
> How is it that the filtration is better on the 372?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rztm0HM9XzE


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rztm0HM9XzE





So you just posted a link that doesnt even have a 441...........Try again you *drinkalotapis.....*


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 20, 2008)

They are both great saws...


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 20, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Looking for a 70cc saw to cut firewood for OWB and right now I'm on the fence between the two. Anyone have the plusses and minuses of one over the other? Thank you



I had this exact predicament a while ago. 

I went with the 441. Decent local dealer support (and I like how it looks!).

I would encourage you to give them both a run. Then... eeny, meeny, miny, moe......


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rztm0HM9XzE



Fail.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> So you just posted a link that doesnt even have a 441...........Try again you *drinkalotapis.....*



do you really think that a 441 would have different results versus air injection? be honest now.... and dont give me this "an air filter works better when its blocked" BS


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> do you really think that a 441 would have different results versus air injection? be honest now....



LOL........Step away from the bottle my friend.......Ever see the filter from a dirt injester Husky.........Oh ya try running your saw with the winter flap open once........


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

But you never have to clean the airfilter on a Husky.............................I love it.....Puts money in my pocket........hehe



.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> LOL........Step away from the bottle my friend.......Ever see the filter from a dirt injester Husky.........Oh ya try running your saw with the winter flap open once........



winter??? whats that???


have you seen my profile......................


winter is for suckers! 


regardless, do you think that the 372 with winter flap gone would suck more than the stihl in that vid... i think not. damn your dirty husky filter pics!!! they still look better than 1 min of that stihl youtube vid. dont know about you but i cut for more than a minute

lol STK


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> do you really think that a 441 would have different results versus air injection? be honest now.... and dont give me this "an air filter works better when its blocked" BS



The 441 HAS pre-filtration that works pretty much the same as the Husky setup.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Step away from the bottle my friend.......




dont you mean crawl?


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 20, 2008)

~~Snip~~



stevethekiwi said:


> do you really think that a 441 would have different results...





Yes.

That video is simpy... neat.

You can't even hear the Stihl change pitch throughout the vid. Great Saw!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

Peacock said:


> The 441 HAS pre-filtration that works pretty much the same as the Husky setup.



pre filtration still blocks...


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 20, 2008)

Peacock said:


> The 441 HAS pre-filtration that works pretty much the same as the Husky setup.



No wonder, Stihl just copied it for that model! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> But you never have to clean the airfilter on a Husky.............................I love it.....Puts money in my pocket........hehe
> 
> 
> 
> .



lol... you forget, we have already discussed this pic. owner abuse as i recall


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> winter??? whats that???
> 
> 
> have you seen my profile......................
> ...




Wow so in the real world you can only cut for 1 minute with a Stihl because the rest of the time your collecting chips and dust to pour over your saw.....
:yourock: :yourock:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> No wonder, Stihl just copied it for that model! :biggrinbounce2:



now troll... stihl would never copy husky


apart from metal AV springs coming out now instead of rubber? even after stihl bagged metal as being the worst thing out there?


and whats this, the MS361 being a direct copy of the 262xp... 



lol... troll, you should know better than to label stihl as copiers!


hahahahaahahaha


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol... you forget, we have already discussed this pic. owner abuse as i recall





I get them in all the time that way.........They say that there saw wont run......I tell them its air injected.....It has to run...


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 20, 2008)

Peacock said:


> That makes the 372 look worse then. It doesn't have enough area under the curve. It's the 70cc 361.




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

The reason the 361 is so popular is that it behaves like a 59cc Husky xp would have (except for the air filtration)........


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Wow so in the real world you can only cut for 1 minute with a Stihl because the rest of the time your collecting chips and dust to pour over your saw.....
> :yourock: :yourock:



probably the only way you can get them to stop seizing from lean conditions...! lol


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> probably the only way you can get them to stop seizing from lean conditions...! lol





Hmmmmmmmm.......................Seems that I have plenty of Huskys that are siezed out in the shop......Are you saying that doesnt happen on them....


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.......................Seems that I have plenty of Huskys that are siezed out in the shop......Are you saying that doesnt happen on them....




husky are so good they even make the bed before they leave for work


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> pre filtration still blocks...



You're not getting it. The 441 system works just about the same as the 372.


----------



## meangreen92lx (Aug 20, 2008)

I looked at both before picking up a new ms440. The dealer support by me for the Husky brand stinks. There is only 1 "real" Husky dealer close. I will not buy from Northern tools, Fleet farm or some other "box" store that has no one who knows saws and don't even carry the good models. Plus the 372 felt a little cheap to me. It seems to be a fine saw with all the supporters, but I feel the Stihls are built a little better. The 441 is a nice, solid saw. Just a little heavier than the 440 which is why I went the 440 route. But the dealer support is WAY better. To me, that makes the difference. If you need service, help, or parts, they are everwhere.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

Huskys never seize........LOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

Peacock said:


> You're not getting it. The 441 system works just about the same as the 372.





a poor copy at best...


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> a poor copy at best...



Ugh. 

Enlighten us as to what is poor.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> probably the only way you can get them to stop seizing from lean conditions...! lol




So your saying a dirty air filter causes a lean condition???


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> So your saying a dirty air filter causes a lean condition???






Hmmmmmmmm................


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2008)

441 get ya one


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmmm................



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:agree2: :agree2: :agree2:



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Huskys never seize........LOL




lol, i get this game now.

Stihls have the best filtration system ever. You never need to clean the filters, they are maintenance free. Ive never seen a stihl seize because of particles getting through the "filter"

anyway, time for bed. 1am, and run out of beer. Big day of 441 overhauls tomorrow...


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



:agree2: :agree2:   :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2008)

:yourock: Later, off to work


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> So your saying a dirty air filter causes a lean condition???



rich dammit rich. re-read the posts!


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol, i get this game now.
> 
> *Stihls have the best filtration system ever.* You never need to clean the filters, they are maintenance free. Ive never seen a stihl seize because of particles getting through the "filter"
> 
> anyway, time for bed. 1am, and run out of beer. Big day of 441 overhauls tomorrow...



Nobody said that. Just trying to understand how the same system on a Husky works better.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> rich dammit rich






So if its rich where are all the lean conditions............................Husky maybe???:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




By the way I stihl like my air injected 288's and 3120's...........


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Nobody said that. Just trying to understand how the same system on a Husky works better.



its like saying all engines that run on petrol sre the same, beacuse they run on petrol...


some get it right, some... not so much


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> its like saying all engines that run on petrol sre the same, beacuse they run on petrol...
> 
> 
> some get it right, some... not so much






*Go Poulan!!!!*


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> So if its rich where are all the lean conditions............................Husky maybe???:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> By the way I stihl like my air injected 288's and 3120's...........



i think you need to read back over the posts my friend 


i agree with you - the 3120 and 288 are still better filters than the stihls! lol 


STK


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Go Poulan!!!!*



just wait for my 2150 hotsaw, you'll see....


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> just wait for my 2150 hotsaw, you'll see....





I have a *Wild Thingy*


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> its like saying all engines that run on petrol sre the same, beacuse they run on petrol...
> 
> 
> some get it right, some... not so much



Nope. Too many variables there. 

Still waiting for an explananation as to why the Stihl pre-filtration is inferior.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 20, 2008)

*I will never buy another Stihl*

there are too many good saws out there. 
The Stihl ms361 I just bought came with a 20 inch bar and is more suited to a 18 inch. in my opinion its over rated.


----------



## meangreen92lx (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't buy my saws based on the air filter design. I don't dump piles of saw dust on my air filter cover either. I check my filter when I regas my saw and blow it off if needed. I've never had a problem with my stihls with the current filter design. And thats not the improved 441 style even. I haven't lost any sleep over it.


----------



## meangreen92lx (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> there are too many good saws out there.
> The Stihl ms361 I just bought came with a 20 inch bar and is more suited to a 18 inch. in my opinion its over rated.



Seems your the only one to think that way. Whats that got to do with a 372 or 441 anyway?


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 20, 2008)

meangreen92lx said:


> Seems your the only one to think that way. Whats that got to do with a 372 or 441 anyway?



I Don't like the Stihl factory or dealer support.


----------



## JT78 (Aug 20, 2008)

You cant go wrong with either saw but if you are wanting to do any mods later Id say get the 372 over the 441 but if they are going to stay stock then one is as good as the other both are good saws.


----------



## belgian (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> I Don't like the Stihl factory or dealer support.



Seems your the only one to think that way. Whats that got to do with a 372 or 441 anyway? :help:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> I Don't like the Stihl factory or dealer support.





:notrolls2: :notrolls2:


----------



## Longwood (Aug 20, 2008)

This thread has gone to more emotion than logic.:deadhorse: 
It would seem some are more interested in arguing than helping you make a good decision on a saw.




Scootermsp said:


> Looking for a 70cc saw to cut firewood for OWB and right now I'm on the fence between the two. Anyone have the plusses and minuses of one over the other? Thank you






Stihl and Husqvarna both make great saws. I suggest go with pro models that have the best power to weight ratio.

441= 5.5hp @ 14.6lbs
460= 6.0hp @ 14.6lbs
372= 5.3hp @ 13.4lbs

Its a shame the 440 is gone so I won't include it.
I can't see buying a 441 when the 460 has more power at the same weight.
So, for me it would come down to the 372 or 460. Yes, I've ran them both.

Everyone will say thats "apples to oranges" , so the size of the wood your going to be cutting would be the deciding factor.
If your going to cut wood 24" or smaller I would go with the 372.
The 372 really shines cutting 20" wood and is still light enough to do some limbing.
If your going to cut alot of wood larger than 24" I would go with the 460.
The 460 is stronger and will pull 24" and larger bars better.

Also, the dealer in your area that gives the best service and appreciates your business should be factored in also.

Hope this helps,
Longwood


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 20, 2008)

belgian said:


> Seems your the only one to think that way. Whats that got to do with a 372 or 441 anyway? :help:




When you have issues with the 372 or 441 the only place to go is the dealer or the factory and stihl in my last experience was the worst, I was reluctant to call them with the issues. 

I have another clearing coming up and will be using a Husky and a Mac, I will be going into town to replace the stihl.

The stihl will be sitting until it is sold or traded, I dread the day I would need to get parts for the stihl and the need to contact stihl.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 20, 2008)

Longwood said:


> This thread has gone to more emotion than
> 
> Also, the dealer in your area that gives the best service and appreciates your business should be factored in also.
> 
> ...



emotion has nothing to do with dealer / factory lack of experience and poor service when they are the only source for parts.


----------



## Longwood (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> emotion has nothing to do with dealer / factory lack of experience and poor service when they are the only source for parts.



I was refering to general brand bashing. 
I've read your 361 experience and I'm on your side, If I had the experience you had I wouldn't go back either.


----------



## peter399 (Aug 20, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The reason the 361 is so popular is that it behaves like a 59cc Husky xp would have (except for the air filtration)........



:yourock: :yourock: :yourock: 

This must be the post of the year! In the 361, you can almost buy a 262XP, almost.. Not bad Stihl, look at what the number one does and make a decent copy of it.


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The reason the 361 is so popular is that it behaves like a 59cc Husky xp would have (except for the air filtration)........



I call it herd mentality. Nothing about the 361 impresses me.


----------



## walexa07 (Aug 20, 2008)

ND,

Not sure what issues you have had with your 361, but I will say that with break-in and a lakeside style muffler mod it is not the same saw. Mine pulls the 20" bar in hardwoods, bar completely buried really well. My 2171 will not bog as easy, but isn't twice as strong for sure. You can just dog the 2171 in a little more w/o bogging. I really like my 361 pulling 20". I also keep a fresh chain on it. I'm not saying that the 361 is the cats meow, just stating my experience with it.

So far as the 372 vs 441 vs 460..........I've only run a jred 2171 (same as 372), other than that I've only got reading experience here. The only thing that might take the 460 out as an option is if you are sensitive to vibrations as I've read it is not as smooth as the other 2 options. My main reason for getting a 2171 is they and the 372 are said to be leaving the market soon.......the way the 440 did, and I have read the 460 will be discontinued in the near future as well. The 441 will probably still be around for a while. So my choices would be between the 372 and the 460.......can't see getting the same weight saw (441) as the 460 with less power. Personally, I like buying/owning saws with a legendary following.........260, 361, 372, etc. Wish I had a 440, and might get a 460 before they stop making them. When so many love a particular saw that says alot to me. Sure, you are always going to get a handful of people that don't like the "legendary" saws.

But in the end, you need to get what you are comfortable with, and what suits your needs and concerns. Weight, vibration, dealer support, etc. I would also recommend handling the saws you are interested in, and even seeing if your dealer(s) will let you run them as well to see what fits you best. 

Waylan


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 20, 2008)

*A couple of weeks ago I told my son-in-law about the issues*

with the stihl, he said on your way to work throw that stihl POS out the window and never look back.

When you get to work tell the boss your saw is gone and will need to get another, Take the day off and get a real saw from the husky dealer.

I asked so that’s what happen to your saw! No comment was his reply 

He’s a young man in the timber industry.

The back bone of any professional equipment is dealer support and the availability of parts.

I had an issue with a concrete pump from Transcrete I called the dealer they said we can send a guy out to fix the pump, you can take it to get fixed, or we can send the part and you can fix it,

I told them they could send the part, same day they had the part delivered from a local hydraulic parts house,

Availability of parts and willingness to work with the customer = good equipment management.

Stihl fails in customer relation. 

And since the factory told me it was up to the dealer with 2 weeks training I found them to be just as useless.

I will never own another stihl.

:deadhorse:


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Dont get either one! buy a dolmar 7900:hmm3grin2orange: Their that's my biased opinion! if not a Dolmar get a Jred 2171 feels and looks much better than a 372.Same saw as the 372 but with nicer handle and colours


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> with the stihl, he said on your way to work throw that stihl POS out the window and never look back.
> 
> When you get to work tell the boss your saw is gone and will need to get another, Take the day off and get a real saw from the husky dealer.
> 
> ...




Wonder how much training the Husky dealer has???


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> with the stihl, he said on your way to work throw that stihl POS out the window and never look back.
> 
> When you get to work tell the boss your saw is gone and will need to get another, Take the day off and get a real saw from the husky dealer.
> 
> ...



*Is this your dealer???*

FARMERS UNION OIL CO. 
215 E. CENTRAL AVE 
MINOT , ND 58702


----------



## Urbicide (Aug 20, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Looking for a 70cc saw to cut firewood for OWB and right now I'm on the fence between the two. Anyone have the plusses and minuses of one over the other? Thank you



opcorn:oke: :arg: :chatter: :check: :angrysoapbox: :sword:


----------



## Longwood (Aug 20, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> opcorn:oke: :arg: :chatter: :check: :angrysoapbox: :sword:



+1


----------



## Banshee (Aug 20, 2008)

I've never ran the 441. I have a 372 with a 24" bar and it's a great saw good power and weight, very reliable. 
It's a popular saw for a reason. The filter does a good job of staying clean. 
Someone mention the Dolmar 7900 too. I have a Dolmar and it weights in at 23.5 pounds with a 28" bar. The 372 is 17 or 18 pounds with a 24 inch bar. The Dolmar is a great saw and a fun one to run at that, but the weight differance between the two is huge. 
I think a 460 would be worth looking at instead of the 441.


----------



## Peacock (Aug 20, 2008)

Banshee said:


> I have a Dolmar and it weights in at 23.5 pounds with a 28" bar.



My 660 only weighs 24lbs with a 28" bar. 

Something isn't quite right.


----------



## WACutter (Aug 20, 2008)

Longwood said:


> This thread has gone to more emotion than logic.:deadhorse:
> It would seem some are more interested in arguing than helping you make a good decision on a saw.
> 
> 
> ...



Intelligent post.....

The 372 and 441 are very very close power wise. The 441 has a bit more torque, and uses a little less gas. The 372 is much handier and lighter, IMO. The AV is a wash between the two of them, and the 441 I used seem to keep it's filter cleaner longer than historic Stihls. Pricewise, the 372 is a little bit cheaper than the 441....used to be a lot cheaper until Husky "kind of" shut down internet sales. A different topic......

In my book the 372 is a better bet between it and the 441.

If you need the extra juice, think about the 460 as it is a fair jump above either in power. Even though they vibe a bunch, the 046/460 are great, gutsy saws. If it were me, and I wanted more power than the 70cc saws, I'd take a look at the Dolmar 7900. They are about the same size as a 460, but are more powerful and more comfortable to use.

I own, have owned, and/or used all of the above.


----------



## Banshee (Aug 20, 2008)

Peacock said:


> My 660 only weighs 24lbs with a 28" bar.
> 
> Something isn't quite right.



Your right. I went a reweight them. I think I need a new scale. It's one of those digital ones. 
I came up with 21.5 for the 7900 with a 28" bar, 18.5 for the 372 with a 24" bar and 24.5 for my 066 with a 36" bar. 

You can really tell the differance with between the 372 and 7900, but 3 pounds doesn't really bother me (I can use either one all day and have). 
But For some people the 3 pounds differance might.


----------



## romeo (Aug 20, 2008)

The only fair comparisons are 440 vs. 372 which I peg at just about dead equal but prefer the husky (just my preference), or 575 vs. 441 which the Stihl wins hands down. All of my testing has been done from 7000 to 9500 above sea level, the strato charged motors are dogs up high, and the oldys smoke em bad. They may have them fixed later on but they aren't quite right yet. Just my 2 cents.

Low elevation? Don't know.


----------



## belgian (Aug 20, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> oke: :arg: :chatter: :check: :angrysoapbox: :sword:



+100 ! I decided today that this was my last post in a x versus y question thread ! Let the banter continue


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> with the stihl, he said on your way to work throw that stihl POS out the window and never look back.
> 
> When you get to work tell the boss your saw is gone and will need to get another, Take the day off and get a real saw from the husky dealer.
> 
> ...



You will never own another Stihl, GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. In the biz your what we call a pita, a pain in the azz. Get ya self a new Husky, Dolmar, Mac or anything but a Stihl. Become their pain in the azz, we'd appreciate it. Hows that for customer relations ND? See ND sometimes enuff is enuff. Your story and going back and forth over that saw has run its course. Its gotton old and sometimes its best to just let em go. So get going, have a nice trip, drive safe,


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You will never own another Stihl, GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. In the biz your what we call a pita, a pain in the azz. Get ya self a new Husky, Dolmar, Mac or anything but a Stihl. Become their pain in the azz, we'd appreciate it. Hows that for customer relations ND? See ND sometimes enuff is enuff. Your story and going back and forth over that saw has run its course. Its gotton old and sometimes its best to just let em go. So get going, have a nice trip, drive safe,



opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 


lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> 
> lol



What, did I say something wrong,LOL I like customers like ND, I have alot of fun with them. They come in boo hooing and blah balh blah. I fix their problem real quick and they come back later on boo hooing about something else. Finally I just can't resist saying ya know ya can't fix stupid buddy. Ya get this dumb look and I say see there, look at you, why the stupid look,LOL Sometimes its the fastest and the best way to fix a complainer.


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You will never own another Stihl, GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. In the biz your what we call a pita, a pain in the azz. Get ya self a new Husky, Dolmar, Mac or anything but a Stihl. Become their pain in the azz, we'd appreciate it. Hows that for customer relations ND? See ND sometimes enuff is enuff. Your story and going back and forth over that saw has run its course. Its gotton old and sometimes its best to just let em go. So get going, have a nice trip, drive safe,


--------------------------------------------------------------------





Bought this Mcculloch in 2005 with no issues for 3 years then the oil tank cracked, new one $36.00 delivered to the door with numerous other parts 
Clutch, Bearing, oil pump etc,, 
Bar and chain From Baileys (great service there as-well)
no issues with Mcculloch dealers or factory reps just great customer support from the many many mac part houses and independents.
I think we all saw what happen to Mac when they handed out poor support in the 70s was it?

Looks to me like the pita here is stihl, 

1st-- It would have been nice to buy a 600.00 saw with no issues
2nd-- with the defect it would have been nice if it could have been
fixed under warranty they tried and failed.
3rd-- then they destroyed the chain (they did replace)
4th-- non stihl repair shop fixed the issues.
5th-- the 600.00 saw turned into $750.00 PITA

So I say Stihl is a PITA-POS. 

Don't get me wrong the saw cuts, So does Mcculloch, SOLO, Husky, and others.

Stihl Dealer and factory support is a PITA.

:deadhorse:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Bought this Mcculloch in 2005 with no issues for 3 years then the oil tank cracked, new one $36.00 delivered to the door with numerous other parts
> Clutch, Bearing, oil pump etc,,
> Bar and chain From Baileys (great service there as-well)
> ...



Really, for some reason ND I just don't feel your pain. You got a new chain, the guy couldn't figure out your oiling issue, big whop I say. So he couldn't. Wanna burn him at the stake? You took it to your man who half azzed fixed BTW, was no need to cut anything yet your happy with that, go figure. Finally and foremost ND you said last week you was starting to like that saw in so many words and yet today I see all this non-sense about I'm gonna sell it and never own another Stihl, make up ya mind ND, schit or get off the pot. I personally think you should sell it. Hell you was gonna put it on E-bay, then you was gonna sell it, then it was use it and see how it does and then you was gonna go do a clearing with it and now its I'm gonna sell it. Are you seeing the same pattern I'm seeing ND, looks to me you don't know what your gonna do. Never seen one saw cause one man so much torment. If you saw wood as good as you complain about that saw you should be able to clear a 100 acres a day. Better get a good saw for that much cutting, I think Lowes has saws on sale, head on overthere and getcha one, thats just my humble opinion of course. 

Finally and foremost ND when you put 8-9000 dealers all in one basket as no good because you had a problem with your dealer shows ya not the brightest lite on the Christmas tree. Let's turn that around and you'll see what I mean. If I had a Stihl user out where you are that complained to no end should I assume all Stihl users are complainers and a pita like you, hmmmmmmmmm, tell me it's not so,LOLOL


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Finally and foremost ND when you put 8-9000 dealers all in one basket as no good because you had a problem with your dealer shows ya not the brightest lite on the Christmas tree. Let's turn that around and you'll see what I mean. If I had a Stihl user out where you are that complained to no end should I assume all Stihl users are complainers and a pita like you, hmmmmmmmmm, tell me it's not so,LOLOL


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yup ---

Cut the propriety oil feed tube, you bet, now I can change the oil feed screen each season by simply pulling it out of the tank remove the clamp wash or replace screen hmmmmm how can that be wrong? All logic points to correctness 


The saw cuts and I do start to like it but then the thought comes, SO-A-B one day Im gonna hafta deal with that dam Stihl dealer, kinda kills the desire to keep the saw. 

I should say if you like the Stihl and buy the stihl make sure you get a good dealer, if not pass on the stihl 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I will be needen parts by phone please


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yup ---
> 
> The saw cuts and I do start to like it but then the thought comes, SO-A-B one day Im gonna hafta deal with that dam Stihl dealer, kinda kills the desire to keep the saw.
> ...



Well thats a piss poor excuse. Your forseeing the future now. Your counting them chickens way before the ole rooster even nails the hen. Look at it this way ND and this is a gimmie, your gonna have to deal with the undertaker someday too, are you gonna stop living now just thinking about it, don't think so. You keep the fuel fresh, take care of the saw chances are good you won't need that dealer for a helluva long time, hopefully you won't need the undertaker anytime soon either, go live man...


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> your gonna have to deal with the undertaker someday too, are you gonna stop living now just thinking about it, don't think so. You keep the fuel fresh, take care of the saw chances are good you won't need that dealer for a helluva long time, hopefully you won't need the undertaker anytime soon either, go live man...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Don’t get me wrong the future is a long way off,, until it arrives,,
Then it’s too late.

I always think ahead. 

It’s a shame I got bamboozled by stihl, guess I was in a hurry 


No time to waste my undertaker




-


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds to me that you feel like the decision to buy the MS361 is the worst one you have ever made...do you consider yourself a fortunate man?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

i like this thread now


----------



## NDtreehugger (Aug 20, 2008)

*Being fortunate is irrelevant;*

buying the 361 should have been a good decision. 

The bottom line is I got hold of a defective ms361 and poor dealer/organization.

The saw was abused,

The saw was returned to me in disrepair,

Scenario 1

The saw is fixed 

Scenario 2

We were unable to repair the saw; it went back to the factory for diagnoses. 

Scenario 3

The saw is damaged we can replace the saw or refund your cash purchase.

Any of these 3 Scenarios would have been acceptable and not out of line.

We can go a step further,

We apologize for the inconvenience and the added cost to repair the defective MS361 let us make it right.

None of this is unreasonable, neither the factory nor the dealer are concerned about after sale support.

My advice with what I have experienced avoid Stihl

Hence the question: and my input, avoid stihl and go for the Husky or anything but stihl


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> Hence the question: and my input, avoid stihl and go for the Husky or anything but stihl



That says it all ND, you've finally made a decision, your going to avoid Stihl at all costs, cool beans. I don't blame you abit. When ya putting that 361 on e-bay?, hell I may buy it myself. I got two but I got room for another. Post that saw so we can get to bidding on that sorry POS, opppppppps, I mean fine chainsaw,LOLOL


----------



## COLD_IRON (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> That says it all ND, you've finally made a decision, your going to avoid Stihl at all costs, cool beans. I don't blame you abit. When ya putting that 361 on e-bay?, hell I may buy it myself. I got two but I got room for another. Post that saw so we can get to bidding on that sorry POS, opppppppps, I mean fine chainsaw,LOLOL



Yea no kidding. I have a deep clutch cover and chain roller just waiting to be put on something!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

i actually didnt think the ms361xp was that bad... just too expensive.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> i actually didnt think the ms361xp was that bad... just too expensive.




Really, I think the 357XP, the Husky counterpart to the 361, is abit more costly. I think I seen the list price on the 357XP around 639.00. Makes no nevermind what they cost though, if your not happy with it get rid of it. ND is obviously not happy with that 361 for reasons other than the saw so its best he put that thing on E-bay so we can bid on it and show it some luv,LOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Really, I think the 357XP, the Husky counterpart to the 361, is abit more costly. I think I seen the list price on the 357XP around 639.00. Makes no nevermind what they cost though, if your not happy with it get rid of it. ND is obviously not happy with that 361 for reasons other than the saw so its best he put that thing on E-bay so we can bid on it and show it some luv,LOL



cool... whats the US list price on a 361? our pricing here is weird


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> cool... whats the US list price on a 361? our pricing here is weird



Overhere list on the 361 with 20inch bar&chain is 599.95.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Overhere list on the 361 with 20inch bar&chain is 599.95.



my god. you wouldnt believe me if i told you how much they are here.


where can I get a USA stihl price list?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 20, 2008)

A 441 or 372? I wonder which one I would pick?

441


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 20, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> A 441 or 372? I wonder which one I would pick?
> 
> 441



I guess the "test" didn't go so well?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 20, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I guess the "test" didn't go so well?



It's going to be a few weeks before I can get some good time on that 2171, enough to give a good report anyway. So far, from having both saws apart, I can see the Stihl is the better built saw. That is about all I got for now and I will make a new thread so everyone can see it.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

This thread sucked until Tommy showed up


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> This thread sucked until Tommy showed up



who is tommy?


----------



## SAWITALL (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> who is tommy?



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
You crack me up


----------



## SAWITALL (Aug 20, 2008)

I just got a new MS361 and a MS260PRO

*SWEEEEEEEEEEEET*


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats to you.

You now have the saw that will cure everything from zits to ingrown toenails and a saw that will limb all day w/o causing you to break a sweat.


----------



## SAWITALL (Aug 20, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Congrats to you.
> 
> You now have the saw that will cure everything from zits to ingrown toenails and a saw that will limb all day w/o causing you to break a sweat.



It just adds to my 200T, and 441


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 20, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> It just adds to my 200T, and 441



Dude, (I say that in a respectful way) you do have some nice saws.


----------



## SAWITALL (Aug 20, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Dude, (I say that in a respectful way) you do have some nice saws.



Thank you:agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## walexa07 (Aug 20, 2008)

Let me start by saying I really respect Thall........just like Lakeside, stihltech, and several several others here. But I also understand where ND is coming from. The 361 is hailed as the best thing before, since, after, and into infinity.....compared to sliced bread. To drop $600 or so on something that is supposed to be wonderful and then have problems is not a huge deal so long as it is rectified. It looks like he has a cruddy dealer and for whatever reason did not receive proper factory assistance in the matter. His error is in throwing the whole company in the dump........stihl isn't number 1 in sales for producing junk or not supporting their product line with great warranty. It is tough sometimes to get a sour taste out of your mouth after a couple bad experiences with the same company.

Waylan


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2008)

The only choice for me is 372 xp I have cut much wood with my first one and my spare is catching up fast! I also have cut 45+ inch with it no problem one is modded with a bb and muffler mod and 24" b&c the other stock 20" b&c. I use the stock one quite often and it cuts 35" stuff no problem just have to go both sides. I now have a 395 with a 36" B&c and bring it out on the big stuff and as always husky's kick.


----------



## SAWITALL (Aug 20, 2008)

walexa07 said:


> Let me start by saying I really respect Thall........just like Lakeside, stihltech, and several several others here. But I also understand where ND is coming from. The 361 is hailed as the best thing before, since, after, and into infinity.....compared to sliced bread. To drop $600 or so on something that is supposed to be wonderful and then have problems is not a huge deal so long as it is rectified. It looks like he has a cruddy dealer and for whatever reason did not receive proper factory assistance in the matter. His error is in throwing the whole company in the dump........stihl isn't number 1 in sales for producing junk or not supporting their product line with great warranty. It is tough sometimes to get a sour taste out of your mouth after a couple bad experiences with the same company.
> 
> Waylan



I don't think that what he says is the truth anyway.


----------



## danrclem (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> who is tommy?



He's the guy who's getting his chain yanked and ain't figured it out yet. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

danrclem said:


> He's the guy who's getting his chain yanked and ain't figured it out yet. LOL



Hehehehe, really, I thought I was giving ND all the love and attention he was seeking,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hehehehe, really, I thought I was giving ND all the love and attention he was seeking,LOLOLOLOL



I thought you were being a little light on the fella


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I thought you were being a little light on the fella





Well hell Mow I can't be too tuff on him. I tried to reason with him, even told him to call the shop if he ever needed any help with his saw, he chose to continue his rant. So now I hope his ole saw blows up and the piston smacks him in the noggin,LOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I thought you were being a little light on the fella



+1 thall you're normally such a c### . you feeling ill or somethin? lol


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well hell Mow I can't be too tuff on him. I tried to reason with him, even told him to call the shop if he ever needed any help with his saw, he chose to continue his rant. So now I hope his ole saw blows up and the piston smacks him in the noggin,LOLOL



:agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> +1 thall you're normally such a c### . you feeling ill or somethin? lol



Whattttttttttttttttttttt, oh my, now we gots to get it on, put up them dukes sucker, I gots to lay a smack down on your hide,LOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Whattttttttttttttttttttt, oh my, now we gots to get it on, put up them dukes sucker, I gots to lay a smack down on your hide,LOLOL



aha! there you are. for a minute there I thought your wife was writing your posts for ya!

tryin to rep ya but im all out!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Whattttttttttttttttttttt, oh my, now we gots to get it on, put up them dukes sucker, I gots to lay a smack down on your hide,LOLOL



Don't hurt him Tommy


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> aha! there you are. for a minute there I thought your wife was writing your posts for ya!
> 
> tryin to rep ya but im all out!!!




Whatcha talkin bout, I've gotton mellow in my old age. I can't be picking on people, its just not American you kiwi p-rick,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Don't hurt him Tommy




its ok, im hiding


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha talkin bout, I've gotton mellow in my old age. I can't be picking on people, its just not American you kiwi p-rick,LOLOLOLOLOLOL



lol, p-rick. thats my rapper name


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol, p-rick. thats my rapper name




Rapper name huh, you wait till I rap you up side ya noggin, you'll be hearing the angels singing to ya baby,LOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Rapper name huh, you wait till I rap you up side ya noggin, you'll be hearing the angels singing to ya baby,LOLOL



:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Rapper name huh, you wait till I rap you up side ya noggin, you'll be hearing the angels singing to ya baby,LOLOL




you will never find me. ill be disguised as a quality saw


----------



## Scootermsp (Aug 20, 2008)

*Oh my GOD!!!!*

:chatter: I'm sorry for opening this freaking can of worms. Had I known it would be a "Ford vs. Chevy" forum I never would have started it. I'm buying the 372 if it will help to facilitate an ending and assuage all the hurt feelings! Mother of GOD you people not only beat a dead horse but cut it's head off and put it in my bed while I was sleeping. LOL!!! On a more serious note there were a few great posts and I thank you for taking the time to help me with my decision. As for the rest of you resume ROMPER ROOM if you like.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> you will never find me. ill be disguised as a quality saw



Really, well hell Stihl brother how ya doing ole boy. Wait a minute your a Husky lover, shames on ya, Mow hand me my ball bat, we gots us a sly one here,hehehehe


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> :chatter: I'm sorry for opening this freaking can of worms. Had I known it would be a "Ford vs. Chevy" forum I never would have started it. I'm buying the 372 if it will help to facilitate an ending and assuage all the hurt feelings! Mother of GOD you people not only beat a dead horse but cut it's head off and put it in my bed while I was sleeping. LOL!!! On a more serious note there were a few great posts and I thank you for taking the time to help me with my decision. As for the rest of you resume ROMPER ROOM if you like.



nah its all good. some of us can handle a beating, some of us are whimpy and report the slightest insult.

me and thall are definately non-pc and not easily offended. right buddy?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 20, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> nah its all good. some of us can handle a beating, some of us are whimpy and report the slightest insult.
> 
> me and thall are definately non-pc and not easily offended. right buddy?



So true, those that get offended easily should stay away from cats like you and me. I do this stuff for fun, don't forget it you p-rick,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 21, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true, those that get offended easily should stay away from cats like you and me. I do this stuff for fun, don't forget it you p-rick,LOLOLOLOLOL



just found a new quote for my sig


cheers, knob jockey!


----------



## MuleyJ (Aug 21, 2008)

Peacock said:


> The 441 HAS pre-filtration that works pretty much the same as the Husky setup.





You mean the one that U say doesnt work?


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 21, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> You mean the one that U say doesnt work?



:sword: :sword: oke: :chatter: :kilt: :check:


----------



## skid row (Aug 21, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> :chatter: I'm sorry for opening this freaking can of worms. Had I known it would be a "Ford vs. Chevy" forum I never would have started it. I'm buying the 372 if it will help to facilitate an ending and assuage all the hurt feelings! Mother of GOD you people not only beat a dead horse but cut it's head off and put it in my bed while I was sleeping. LOL!!! On a more serious note there were a few great posts and I thank you for taking the time to help me with my decision. As for the rest of you resume ROMPER ROOM if you like.



I think the dead horse head in bed was from the movie the godfather.

:deadhorse: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 21, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> just found a new quote for my sig
> 
> 
> cheers, knob jockey!



Hahaha, good one. Ya know Steve there is only one man on this entire site that I really dislike. Hell thats saying it mildly, I hate that low life, scum dog roach eating sumabi-ch with a passion. If I ever get the chance to push him in front of a speeding train I will. Back when I was a young man of 25, back in 1923, I woulda drove to his house and burnt it down just to pizz him off. I woulda kicked his dog as well for good measure. I hate him so much I woulda slapped his girlie freind for just being in his presence, yup I hate that guy. Now that I'm a old man I still hate him but he isn't worth this gorgous mass of male luv muscle to come beat him half to death. Nope I just read his posts and pray lightening strikes his sorry hide someday. I pray nowdays that, maybe, just maybe a 747 will fly through his house and give him a ride straight to hell, you know catch him bending over in front of the tv changing channels. I wished for a long time maybe the cops would mistake him for a robber and shoot him 35-40 times. Yup I really hate that guy. Who is that guy ya say, well hell its the guy everyone hates, that dayummmm low life Woodie. If you see Woodie around send him my regards and tell him I hate him just as much now as I ever did,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hpontap (Aug 21, 2008)

OK arborist bro's, here we go. MS441, although fairly new, is a comlete pain to work on, where's the choke, lol! Husky 371xp was the great saw, 372's are limited in numbers but a great saw to use, i especially like the wider throttle trigger on the husky. As far as stihl being a copy to husky, is goes both ways, "can we say side access chain tensioner!" Spring mounts are the way to go, started with husky 262. New husky 575 is also a saw to consider, we sold a couple to of them for logging reasons, haven't seen the saws since, both with 32" bars, landing saws. Yes the two brands are your, COKE/PEPSI - FORD/CHEVY rivals. With epa, and for us C.A.R.B. kicking in, the saws are alot less adjustable. Best saw I like off all time, Stihl 044! 8 TOOTH SPROCKET WITH 28" BAR. Talk about a rockin saw. To end this, you cant go wrong with the 372, it's the best 70cc newer saw out there. HP


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 21, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hahaha, good one. Ya know Steve there is only one man on this entire site that I really dislike. Hell thats saying it mildly, I hate that low life, scum dog roach eating sumabi-ch with a passion. If I ever get the chance to push him in front of a speeding train I will. Back when I was a young man of 25, back in 1923, I woulda drove to his house and burnt it down just to pizz him off. I woulda kicked his dog as well for good measure. I hate him so much I woulda slapped his girlie freind for just being in his presence, yup I hate that guy. Now that I'm a old man I still hate him but he isn't worth this gorgous mass of male luv muscle to come beat him half to death. Nope I just read his posts and pray lightening strikes his sorry hide someday. I pray nowdays that, maybe, just maybe a 747 will fly through his house and give him a ride straight to hell, you know catch him bending over in front of the tv changing channels. I wished for a long time maybe the cops would mistake him for a robber and shoot him 35-40 times. Yup I really hate that guy. Who is that guy ya say, well hell its the guy everyone hates, that dayummmm low life Woodie. If you see Woodie around send him my regards and tell him I hate him just as much now as I ever did,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



He's looking up Manny's dress :jawdrop:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 21, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hahaha, good one. Ya know Steve there is only one man on this entire site that I really dislike. Hell thats saying it mildly, I hate that low life, scum dog roach eating sumabi-ch with a passion. If I ever get the chance to push him in front of a speeding train I will. Back when I was a young man of 25, back in 1923, I woulda drove to his house and burnt it down just to pizz him off. I woulda kicked his dog as well for good measure. I hate him so much I woulda slapped his girlie freind for just being in his presence, yup I hate that guy. Now that I'm a old man I still hate him but he isn't worth this gorgous mass of male luv muscle to come beat him half to death. Nope I just read his posts and pray lightening strikes his sorry hide someday. I pray nowdays that, maybe, just maybe a 747 will fly through his house and give him a ride straight to hell, you know catch him bending over in front of the tv changing channels. I wished for a long time maybe the cops would mistake him for a robber and shoot him 35-40 times. Yup I really hate that guy. Who is that guy ya say, well hell its the guy everyone hates, that dayummmm low life Woodie. If you see Woodie around send him my regards and tell him I hate him just as much now as I ever did,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



ouch. his poor dog


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 21, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Really, I think the 357XP, the Husky counterpart to the 361, is abit more costly. I think I seen the list price on the 357XP around 639.00. Makes no nevermind what they cost though, if your not happy with it get rid of it. ND is obviously not happy with that 361 for reasons other than the saw so its best he put that thing on E-bay so we can bid on it and show it some luv,LOL



Over here it is not just a bit - 30-40% more, if memory serves........


----------



## Peacock (Aug 21, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> You mean the one that U say doesnt work?



When did I say that?


----------



## kurtty (Aug 21, 2008)

my roomate has been using these two saws for 2 years building log homes.
the husky has better airfiltration, this i am 100% sure on. he cleans the air filter every day on the 441 and once or twice a week on the 372xp
the husky handles better and cuts smoother.
he says the husky is better in every way exept for fuel consumption.
the 372xp is a better saw than the 441, it just is.. no need to debate it. its just a better saw.


----------



## Peacock (Aug 21, 2008)

kurtty said:


> my roomate has been using these two saws for 2 years building log homes.
> the husky has better airfiltration, this i am 100% sure on. he cleans the air filter every day on the 441 and once or twice a week on the 372xp
> the husky handles better and cuts smoother.
> he says the husky is better in every way exept for fuel consumption.
> the 372xp is a better saw than the 441, it just is.. no need to debate it. its just a better saw.



Well then it must be....


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Well then it must be....



Yup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WACutter (Aug 21, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> :chatter: I'm sorry for opening this freaking can of worms. Had I known it would be a "Ford vs. Chevy" forum I never would have started it. I'm buying the 372 if it will help to facilitate an ending and assuage all the hurt feelings! Mother of GOD you people not only beat a dead horse but cut it's head off and put it in my bed while I was sleeping. LOL!!! On a more serious note there were a few great posts and I thank you for taking the time to help me with my decision. As for the rest of you resume ROMPER ROOM if you like.



Great choice.....

The 372 is a great saw; get them while you can. Beating a dead horse is what we do best here on AS!


----------



## CharlieG (Aug 21, 2008)

The only way I could be happy with my372XP is if I had two!


----------



## MuleyJ (Aug 22, 2008)

NDtreehugger said:


> buying the 361 should have been a good decision.
> 
> The bottom line is I got hold of a defective ms361 and poor dealer/organization.
> 
> ...




I like all my Stihl saws, but I agree 100% should have been dealt with professionally. That's what Stihl is supposed to be all about right? Quality products, great dealer network, accessible parts and prompt professional service=Stihl? Is'nt that what all you Stihl heads are always raving about. Hey, they dropped the ball and lost a customer. Can't blame him a bit.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yup I really hate that guy. Who is that guy ya say, well hell its the guy everyone hates, that dayummmm low life Woodie. If you see Woodie around send him my regards and tell him I hate him just as much now as I ever did,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:





stevethekiwi said:


> you will never find me. ill be disguised as a quality saw



Quick, Tom...start combing the Jonsered dealerships!! He's gotta be in there somewhere!!!




.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2008)

skid row said:


> I think the dead horse head in bed was from the movie the godfather.
> 
> :deadhorse: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Know how to tell when the Mississippi mafia is after you?

You wake up in the morning and there's a catfish head at the foot of your bed...



.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Woodie!!!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> Hi Woodie!!!



'Sup Steve!! 

Thanks for putting the pipe-smackin' on our boy Tom here...I wish I had been on this thread last night...


.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 22, 2008)

Woodie said:


> ...I wish I had been on this thread last night...
> 
> 
> .



You didn't miss nothing, ya'll got shutdown as always.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 22, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> I like all my Stihl saws, but I agree 100% should have been dealt with professionally. That's what Stihl is supposed to be all about right? Quality products, great dealer network, accessible parts and prompt professional service=Stihl? Is'nt that what all you Stihl heads are always raving about. Hey, they dropped the ball and lost a customer. Can't blame him a bit.



His complete story is questionable, I'm sure Stihl would have fixed the saw if the right steps were taken. I also doubt they will miss him as a "customer". That saw can be put on fleabay and sold for just as much as he paid, he knows that but wants to "keep the saw", LOL.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 22, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> His complete story is questionable, I'm sure Stihl would have fixed the saw if the right steps were taken. I also doubt they will miss him as a "customer". That saw can be put on fleabay and sold for just as much as he paid, he knows that but wants to "keep the saw", LOL.



meh

its such a husky he should have sent it back to them for repair!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 22, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You didn't miss nothing, ya'll got shutdown as always.



Huh...the way most people saw it, ol' Steve went Kiwi *PIMP* on your sorry axes! 



.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 22, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Huh...the way most people saw it, ol' Steve went Kiwi *PIMP* on your sorry axes!
> 
> 
> 
> .



lol... and so the battle continues.


man i love this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 22, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Huh...the way most people saw it, ol' Steve went Kiwi *PIMP* on your sorry axes!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well there you are you, you, uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, you low life gutter rat. Ya think Steve whopped some butt do ya, ha. There's three kinds of fools in this world ya bum. There is old fools, young fools and you fool,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 22, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well there you are you, you, uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, you low life gutter rat. Ya think Steve whopped some butt do ya, ha. There's three kinds of fools in this world ya bum. There is old fools, young fools and you fool,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



did i say i love this site?


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 23, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> did i say i love this site?



Only twice now


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 23, 2008)

Didn't read this thread and don't intend to. Run 'em and decide which one YOU LIKE.................Buy it!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 23, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Didn't read this thread and don't intend to. Run 'em and decide which one YOU LIKE.................Buy it!!!



Give ya some gold fer that!


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 23, 2008)

Get the 372, it will be cheaper and lighter. It will also sound a whole lot cooler once you cut 3 3/8 holes in the muffler AND get rid o dat rev limiten coil!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolmenTree (Aug 25, 2008)

I never owned a Husky ,only thing close was a Jonsered 630. It was a good saw to me in its time. I was losing sleep lately 441 or 372.Tried out a 441 demo, liked it ,prefer it over the 460. Seeing my 1986 064 weighs 14.1 lbs and 85 cc will outcut the 460 anyday. So I need a light 70 cc under 14 lbs to replace my 044. Last Wed I ordered the 372 XP! should be in tomorrow. I remember logging back in the 1970s and 80s, first ran Jonsered 621s,80s 910,920,630,then jumped to Stihl first with a 038 in 1981. But ever since the 70s I always liked the look of the good lookin ergonomic Husqvarnas. The other pro loggers in our area swore by their Huskys ,little things like the adjustable chainbrake,smooth streamlined compact design.But I always wanted to be different so I ran the other brand.Even worked for Stihl to help introduce the next generation 044 in 1989. The Huskys haven't really changed much in their looks since the 1970s. Up until 1984 the Stihls were heavy,boxy and not very ergonomic. Huskys as long as I remember were beautiful looking saws.

So here I go a new Husky 372 XP owner. I am sure to post about it in the next week or so.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I never owned a Husky ,only thing close was a Jonsered 630. It was a good saw to me in its time. I was losing sleep lately 441 or 372.Tried out a 441 demo, liked it ,prefer it over the 460. Seeing my 1986 064 weighs 14.1 lbs and 85 cc will outcut the 460 anyday. So I need a light 70 cc under 14 lbs to replace my 044. Last Wed I ordered the 372 XP! should be in tomorrow. I remember logging back in the 1970s and 80s, first ran Jonsered 621s,80s 910,920,630,then jumped to Stihl first with a 038 in 1981. But ever since the 70s I always liked the look of the good lookin ergonomic Husqvarnas. The other pro loggers in our area swore by their Huskys ,little things like the adjustable chainbrake,smooth streamlined compact design.But I always wanted to be different so I ran the other brand.Even worked for Stihl to help introduce the next generation 044 in 1989. The Huskys haven't really changed much in their looks since the 1970s. Up until 1984 the Stihls were heavy,boxy and not very ergonomic. Huskys as long as I remember were beautiful looking saws.
> 
> So here I go a new Husky 372 XP owner. I am sure to post about it in the next week or so.



Congrads in advance you should enjoy it run it like no tomorrow!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 25, 2008)

Ditto! :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## peter399 (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree2: :agree2: :agree2: 

I have always wondered how you can actually see what you are doing behind a 440 or 460.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 25, 2008)

peter399 said:


> I have always wondered how you can actually see what you are doing behind a 440 or 460.



Now even you Stihlheads gotta agree that right there *IS* funny!!! 


.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 25, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Now you Stihlheads gotta agree that right there *IS* funny!!!
> 
> 
> .



*
Anything that Swedish meatball says is funny.......*


----------



## SAWITALL (Aug 25, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Now even you Stihlheads gotta agree that right there *IS* funny!!!
> 
> 
> .



Considering the source, NOT.
So you gave up on Manny and now are playing with Peter the pumpkin eater.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Now even you Stihlheads gotta agree that right there *IS* funny!!!
> 
> 
> .



They are too busy cleaning air filters to


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 25, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> They are too busy cleaning air filters to



Huh, my STIHL's filters dont need a hell of a lot of cleaning. Maybe thats because I keep my chains sharp and they throw CHIPS instead of DUST. You should try that some time!!:monkey:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 25, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Huh, my STIHL's filters dont need a hell of a lot of cleaning. Maybe thats because I keep my chains sharp and they throw CHIPS instead of DUST. You should try that some time!!:monkey:





:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 25, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> They are too busy cleaning air filters to



I just got my first "new" Husky (181 SE). Man, 3 screws to open the air filter cover?

No wonder Husky got a name for "never needing cleaning." It takes 1/2 an hour just to access the air filter!!:jawdrop: 



















Okay, so 1/2 an hour is a little long. Maybe couple of minutes is better.
Also; It looks to be a well put together saw.


----------



## Peacock (Aug 25, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I just got my first "new" Husky. Man, 3 screws to open the air filter cover?
> 
> No wonder Husky got a name for "never needing cleaning." It takes 1/2 an hour just to access the air filter!!:
> 
> ...




Well, what is it?:help:

Nevermind, found your thread.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 25, 2008)

So...............did you get off of your duff and buy a saw???


----------



## CharlieG (Aug 25, 2008)

I like my 372 alot, with online/catalog parts availability. When it comes to my Stihl, I have to go to my Stihl dealer :help: . I like ordering stuff online at work  .


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 25, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> So...............did you get off of your duff and buy a saw???



He is kinda slow:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Huh, my STIHL's filters dont need a hell of a lot of cleaning. Maybe thats because I keep my chains sharp and they throw CHIPS instead of DUST. You should try that some time!!:monkey:



I never cut dull and have my own grinder to keep many chains sharp!
I was wondering how you found enough power with a cremesicle to
throw one chip let alone dust I would be willing to bet I
am sharp as you, even after I consider mine as; getting a little dull 
By the way, I have taught my wife to sharpen with my grinder, so I don't
have to, feller!


----------



## HolmenTree (Aug 26, 2008)

CharlieG said:


> I like my 372 alot, with online/catalog parts availability. When it comes to my Stihl, I have to go to my Stihl dealer :help: . I like ordering stuff online at work  .



Yes I agree the Stihl dealer network is not always as good as its supposed to be, more restrained if anything. I have met alot of Stihl dealers in my time and there is alot of bad ones but also alot of good ones. The good ones seem to be the ones who sell both Stihl and Husky, like Madsens for example. Today there is very few pro loggers around and some dealers think they now can pull the wool over anyones eyes with their B S. Veteran full time arborists are also fairly low in numbers in most parts.


----------



## Scootermsp (Aug 26, 2008)

*got it today*

bought the 372xp today, thank you for your help and more importantly, the entertainment!


----------



## danrclem (Aug 26, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> bought the 372xp today, thank you for your help and more importantly, the entertainment!



It'll be love at first slice.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 26, 2008)

danrclem said:


> It'll be love at first slice.



+1


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL.... swedish meatball. Classic :yourock:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> LOL.... swedish meatball. Classic :yourock:




I like those as well!!!!! :agree2: :yourock:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 26, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> LOL.... swedish meatball. Classic :yourock:



:agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2008)

:agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:



LOL.....


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 26, 2008)

:agree2: to your:agree2:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 26, 2008)

> http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1918,133191-241195,00.html





> SWEDISH MEATBALLS RECIPE (FROM SWEDEN)
> 
> Just take the dough from any other recipe.
> 
> ...



I guess Husky wibes aren't bad compared to this treatment!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 26, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> :agree2: to your:agree2:



:agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2008)

Where are all the Swedish members?????? :yourock:

















It is pretty obvious that those who make the best meatballs also make the best chainsaws........


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Where are all the Swedish members?????? :yourock:





Only Pete is a meatball..................


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Only Pete is a meatball..................



You missed something.........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> You missed something.........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:



Only Pete is a *Swedish meatball*..................:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 26, 2008)

Im hungry...


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 26, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> Im hungry...



Don't spend my twenty bucks on food.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Where are all the Swedish members?????? :yourock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has something to do with small balls, hands and dough. Shouldn't take long and they'll be back.

Oh, and I guess you could say those Sweed saws have small balls.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 26, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Oh, and I guess you could say those Sweed saws have small balls.





:agree2: :agree2: :yourock: :yourock:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 26, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Don't spend my twenty bucks on food.:hmm3grin2orange:



your $20... bah.

i felled an entire forest for *this * $20. And its going to by me a few pies.


----------



## Scootermsp (Aug 27, 2008)

*Shorter Bar*



danrclem said:


> It'll be love at first slice.



I put an Oregon Powermatch 18" bar on it since the 24" bar is bigger than needed for most of my wood. Well you should see the 372 go with an 18" bar holy C-rap !!!! Talk about a firewood beast. :deadhorse:


----------



## peter399 (Aug 27, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Where are all the Swedish members?????? :yourock:
> 
> 
> It is pretty obvious that those who make the best meatballs also make the best chainsaws........



Nothing wrong with Swedish meatballs. You can buy them all over the world at Ikea. Just like you can buy the world's best chainsaws from one of the oldest companies in the world in a small town called Husqvarna 

Both Ikea and Husqvarna come from my region in Sweden.


----------



## pbtree (Aug 27, 2008)

372 would get my vote, but I admit to a bit of bias...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 27, 2008)

The 372xp "although sill heads whail the Ms. 361 as a cure all" is
the only saw that truely makes a feller smile while using. It is the
undisputed champion and husky kicks and those that have them
know that.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 27, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> The 372xp "although sill heads whail the Ms. 361 as a cure all" is
> the only saw that truely makes a feller smile while using. It is the
> undisputed champion and husky kicks and those that have them
> know that.



Hey Rope,

Would Clint eat Sweedish meatballs?

Just askin',

Joat


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 27, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Hey Rope,
> 
> Would Clint eat Sweedish meatballs?
> 
> ...



I would have to know what they are to answer that and of course
really be clint


----------



## joatmon (Aug 27, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I would have to know what they are to answer that and of course
> really be clint



Well Rope,

I'm here to help you by answering that question. You start with all the crap that gets caught under the clutch cover of a 372 and stalls it when you're cutting noodles. Add a little motion lotion (or your favorite bar oil), form into little balls and serve.

Joat


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ahhh, the 372 is good for something, making little balls. 

They could be strapped to a car bumper to create a "James Bond" auto oil slick, that would be cool.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 27, 2008)

joatmon said:


> You start with all the crap that gets caught under the clutch cover of a 372 and stalls it when you're cutting noodles.



Uhhh...how to say...perhaps you should stop cutting logs filled with manure...my 2171 has never stalled cutting noodles, and I've never once gotten any "crap" caught under the clutch cover...


_(Howdie Joat!)_


.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 27, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Uhhh...how to say...perhaps you should stop cutting logs filled with manure...my 2171 has never stalled cutting noodles, and I've never once gotten any "crap" caught under the clutch cover...
> 
> 
> _(Howdie Joat!)_
> ...





*BS..................*


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 27, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Nothing wrong with Swedish meatballs. You can buy them all over the world at Ikea. Just like you can buy the world's best chainsaws from one of the oldest companies in the world in a small town called Husqvarna
> 
> Both Ikea and Husqvarna come from my region in Sweden.



I would say b0th junk that you could buy anywhere. But I won't.:taped:


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 27, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *BS..................*



He cut's Ikea with it.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 27, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Uhhh...how to say...perhaps you should stop cutting logs filled with manure...my 2171 has never stalled cutting noodles, and I've never once gotten any "crap" caught under the clutch cover...
> 
> 
> _(Howdie Joat!)_
> ...



After sectioning out Red Oak with the 441, it actually looks sparkley clean under the clutch cover!


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 27, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> After sectioning out Red Oak with the 441, it actually looks sparkley clean under the clutch cover!



Man do those 441's have a distinct roar to them, good power too! But those that dont know...Aww hell with them...LOL!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 27, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> After sectioning out Red Oak with the 441, it actually looks sparkley clean under the clutch cover!



I know you don't want to admit it but it is because the stihl sets
there and you must be using the superior 372 to work with :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 27, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Well Rope,
> 
> I'm here to help you by answering that question. You start with all the crap that gets caught under the clutch cover of a 372 and stalls it when you're cutting noodles. Add a little motion lotion (or your favorite bar oil), form into little balls and serve.
> 
> Joat



Mine has never done that but if it does, I will be sure to serve
it up to a stihlhead


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 27, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I know you don't want to admit it but it is because the stihl sets
> there and you must be using the superior 372 to work with :hmm3grin2orange:



I must admit, I am looking forward to getting that 181 into shape. I don't mind smiling when I cut, and if that old Husky makes me smile, I'll be sure to post it!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 27, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> After sectioning out Red Oak with the 441, it actually looks sparkley clean under the clutch cover!



Well now see there? Apparently _*you're*_ not cutting manure logs *either*.

I tell ya Plumber...I don't know where this stuff gets started...


.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 27, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Well now see there? Apparently _*you're*_ not cutting manure logs *either*.
> 
> I tell ya Plumber...I don't know where this stuff gets started...
> 
> ...



I don't know either, Woodsley. Seems like you could just show up here and have plenty of it to go around. No need to be making more of it.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 27, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I don't know either, Woodsley. Seems like you could just show up here and have plenty of it to go around. No need to be making more of it.



It's always good to have a skill, my friend...always good to have a skill!


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 28, 2008)

JIBBER JABBER off topic Ken doll blog...


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 28, 2008)

peter399 said:


> :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:
> 
> I have always wondered how you can actually see what you are doing behind a 440 or 460.



Having reached an adult height the view is clear. I am not sure that I remember what the original question was but I think that I will suggest Amsoil at 1000 to 1 and vinegar if it still itches take it to the dealer. Now back to the reading.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 28, 2008)

Justsaws said:


> Having reached an adult height the view is clear. I am not sure that I remember what the original question was but I think that I will suggest Amsoil at 1000 to 1 and vinegar if it still itches take it to the dealer. Now back to the reading.






Bout the only saw thhat you cant see what your doin behind are the 2100's 090's 797's 125's and ... not no narrow assed uprite stihls..


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> A 441 or 372? I wonder which one I would pick?
> 
> 441



The Husky is about 3-400USD more than the 441 here - but I still had no doubts regarding which one to get......


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Uhhh...how to say...perhaps you should stop cutting logs filled with manure...my 2171 has never stalled cutting noodles, and I've never once gotten any "crap" caught under the clutch cover...
> 
> 
> _(Howdie Joat!)_
> ...



Noodles assamble under the clutch cover on _any_ saw that has one - how much varies with several factors........


----------



## belgian (Aug 28, 2008)

God, I miss the days that one could have a good read and a laugh talking about the mighty 441 :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=462010&postcount=1


----------



## Peacock (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The Husky is about 3-400USD more than the 441 here - but I still had no doubts regarding which one to get......



But you don't use your saws......


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

belgian said:


> God, I miss the days that one could have a good read and a laugh talking about the mighty 441 :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=462010&postcount=1




That thread (about the not-so-mighty 441 etc) was _really_ fun!     

...but it is a pity that one member deleted most of his posts there.........


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

Peacock said:


> But you don't use your saws......



I believe you know why I haven't been using them much the last year +............... :censored:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I believe you know why I haven't been using them much the last year +............... :censored:





Same reason you didn't use them other years ......The wood is to small...  




*BTW say "Hi" too Venn Witchy for me .......*


----------



## SAWITALL (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Same reason you didn't use them other years ......The wood is to small...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what Witchey told him too.......


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Same reason you didn't use them other years ......The wood is too small...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute ........ a correction is in order.

Nikko's wood is too small.

Now, repeat after me: Nikko's wood is too small.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Wait a minute ........ a correction is in order.
> 
> Nikko's wood is too small.
> 
> Now, repeat after me: Nikko's wood is too small.












tooooooooooo Small........


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, it is now decided that I need surgery on that bad foot pretty soon, probably two round of it, to get rid off all the problems there. 
Hopefully it is OK next year........ 

Steve, I will tell Witchy that you said "Hi".
I am trying to motivate her to post here again, but it isn't easy..........


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Well, it is now decided that I need surgery on that bad foot pretty soon, probably too round of it, to get rid off all the problems there.
> 
> Steve, I will tell Witchy that you said "Hi".
> I am trying to motivate her to post here again, but it isn't easy..........





Tell her    from me..........



As for your foot...........Hmmmmmmm..............We could have Petey do it with a Swedish chainsaw....


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Well, it is now decided that I need surgery on that bad foot pretty soon, probably two round of it, to get rid off all the problems there.
> Hopefully it is OK next year........
> 
> Steve, I will tell Witchy that you said "Hi".
> I am trying to motivate her to post here again, but it isn't easy..........



Nikko,

All kidding aside, we're pulling and praying for you and Witchy. A big hello and internet hug to Witchy.

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Nikko,
> 
> All kidding aside, we're pulling and praying for you and Witchy. A big hello and internet hug to Witchy.
> 
> Joat






*Shes mine* ........Joat Im watching you!!!!!!  




.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



:agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



Yep, keep your eye on Steve. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Yep, keep your eye on Steve. :greenchainsaw:



Troll has the jet fighters on stand by at all times......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

belgian said:


> God, I miss the days that one could have a good read and a laugh talking about the mighty 441 :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=462010&postcount=1




So true Belgian. Those were the days. Jumping ahead after that thread the writer,me, went out and got a 372 to see what the talk was all about. Boy what a nitemare idea that turned out to be. The saw was defective right out the box. Not to be deterred it was used anyway for the defect did not alter its performance or built quality. The defect did show someone at Husky must have been nipping on the bottle the day the case was machined.

The two saws, the mighty 441 and the cheesy 372 were disassembled to see which saw was built. Each part was looked at right down to the smallest detail. The 441 was the clear winner on built quality. Larger anti vibs srpings, larger tank house bushings, mag starter assembly, not plastic like the 372 starter assemby. Pics were later posted to prove it. The 372, the queen of saws, carried more plastic than Joe with 50 credit cards in his wallet. 

Then came the run tests which my buddy big Hoss and I did together for a unbias opinon. We had a full tractor trailer load of clean white oak logs to put these two saws side by side and letem run. The logs ranged from 12 to 30 inches. We ran several tanks through the mighty 441 and the cheesy 372. I found the saws to be about the same in the cut thought the 441 was pinching on fuel, the 372 was a guzzler. I was expecting the 372 to cut 400 blocks to the 441's one block after reading all the hype. Disappointed was a understatment, I was shocked. Where was all the power, the speed. It was not there. I had been taken in by all the hype. Big Hoss tried the saws as well and ran several tanks through each only to conclude the 441 seemed a tad faster to him and smoother in the cut. He later went on to purchase a new 441 after running these saws showing his preferrance of the two saws.

After running these saws came another test. The air filters were exposed and to our surprize the filter on the 441 was cleaner than the one on the 372, how could that be sayth the Husky gods of filtration. It appeared the new Stihl system on the 441 was superior to the old outdated system of the 372. I thought my my look at that.

Time has past since the tests. The 372 now rests on the shelf, oil drained out of course. It will live a lonely life as the mighty 441 heads off to the woods while its left behind in its sorrow of not living up to the hype people have placed on it. Of note and to be fair the 441 has had a issue that has been corrected by Stihl. It seems on real hot days some 441's is have shown to vapor lock. This issue has been corrected with a new updated fuel line to prevent such a problem and the update is free by Stihl warranty. Such repairs will be done by class pro's such as myself free of charge. I won't even charge for giving the customer the pleasure of being in my presence, which is worth a easy 1000.00 right there.

In conculsion the mighty 441 was never intended to go up against the queen of saws, the 372. Its purpose was to meet new EPA requirements and its Husky counterpart was the 575. The 441 has had a updated fuel line and nothing more. The Husky 575 has been redesigned twice, its on its third go round. What does that say, the mighty 441 was a winner and remains a winner since day one. 

Of final note. Belgain being a man of great moral fiber that I am I did not bear a grudge toward Husky over that defective and less than impressive 372. I later bought a new 346XP. That saw lives up to the hype. It is what the Husky cheerleaders say it is, a real nice little saw. I like that saw alot. Though my 5100 will outcut in blocking when it comes to trimming the 346 is hands down the winner. Much easier to use, lighter, much better handling saw than the 5100. 


(Belgian that ought to getem fired up,LOLOL)


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true Belgian. Those were the days. Jumping ahead after that thread the writer,me, went out and got a 372 to see what the talk was all about. Boy what a nitemare idea that turned out to be. The saw was defective right out the box. Not to be deterred it was used anyway for the defect did not alter its performance or built quality. The defect did show someone at Husky must have been nipping on the bottle the day the case was machined.
> 
> The two saws, the mighty 441 and the cheesy 372 were disassembled to see which saw was built. Each part was looked at right down to the smallest detail. The 441 was the clear winner on built quality. Larger anti vibs srpings, larger tank house bushings, mag starter assembly, not plastic like the 372 starter assemby. Pics were later posted to prove it. The 372, the queen of saws, carried more plastic than Joe with 50 credit cards in his wallet.
> 
> ...



Tommie,

You outdid yourself ole chap.  What a write up.  

As you so abley recapped your experiences, sharing the pleasure, the disappointment and the sense of triumph, I actually felt as though I was there.

Suddenly, my hot morning cappa turned tepid and I know I had a whaft of Folgers there for a moment.

I had a sudden urge to reach for a Pamper to keep the oil from the cheezy, bladder deficient 372 from leaking onto the freshly waxed floor of the pristine Stihl shoppe.

I could smell the white oak chips as they flew through the cool, crisp air of a Virginia morning.

I marvelled at the engineering genious exhibited by the Stihl engineers as the pricision machined parts made the Husky counterparts look like a Chinese science fair project gone astray.

I too, felt like ole Hoss as I reached for my wallet while asking the kind Stihl salesman if I could, too, purchase the mighty 441.

I did notice Belgian missing and I figured he was in some dark, dank European ginhouse with a belly dancer on each arm.

I now return to my euphoric state,

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> You outdid yourself ole chap.  What a write up.
> 
> ...



Waxing up your 441 right now Joat. My the shine is almost blinding me. My my what a thing of beauty. To be good to ya I'll give you a discount on the mighty 441 and a signed copy of my book, THE QUEEN IS DEAD,LOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I now return to my euphoric state,



Until the meds wear off... 




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dayummm Joat I almost had him. I guess I didn't set the hook fast enuff, give me some more of that oat & meal, we'll catch that sucker :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummm Joat I almost had him. I guess I didn't set the hook fast enuff, give me some more of that oat & meal, we'll catch that sucker :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I'd say you did fine Brother Tommy.

See his pathetic comeback.  



Woodie said:


> Until the meds wear off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummm Joat I almost had him. I guess I didn't set the hook fast enuff, give me some more of that oat & meal, we'll catch that sucker :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Tommy,

You couldn't catch me with an electified Woodie-Catcher. 



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tommy,
> 
> You couldn't catch me with an electified Woodie-Catcher.
> 
> ...



Yank, gotem Joat, go get the fillet knife and heat up the skillet,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yank, gotem Joat, go get the fillet knife and heat up the skillet,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Tommie,

You gonna sell them WoodieSteaks to the tourists?

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yank, gotem Joat, go get the fillet knife and heat up the skillet,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Fool, I can always tell when it's you fishing, cause there's a 441 sitting on the bottom of the lake tied to your boat...




.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Fool, I can always tell when it's you fishing, cause there's a 441 sitting on the bottom of the lake tied to your boat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't take that bait did you? That 441 is how you catch the champions.




THALL10326 said:


> Yank, gotem Joat, go get the fillet knife and heat up the skillet,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



OK, Tommie, pull that leaky, cheezy Husky out of his mouth before you fillet him. Don't want that plastic to ruin another fillet knife.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> You didn't take that bait did you? That 441 is how you catch the champions.



Just like a couple of Stihlheads to think an anchor is their bait...




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dayummmmmmmmm Joat, nevermind. He's a little ole sucker. Hell I've seen jelly beans bigger than this lil sucker. I'm tossing him back. I would use him for bait but what fish in his right mind would wanna bite him,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummmmmmmmm Joat, nevermind. He's a little ole sucker. Hell I've seen jelly beans bigger than this lil sucker. I'm tossing him back. I would use him for bait but what fish in his right mind would wanna bite him,LOLOLOLOL



Tommie,

Other than a clown fish or some bottom feeder, none I can recall.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Other than a clown fish or some bottom feeder, none I can recall.
> 
> Joat



I figured as much. I hope he don't bite the hook again, if he does we're gonna have to toss him over the bank next time instead of back in the water. We can't be wasting our good oat & meal on little suckers like that,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

So is the *East Coast Fool Fest *pretty much over now?



.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> So is the *East Coast Fool Fest *pretty much over now?
> 
> 
> 
> .



I don't know. You back in Michigan?


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> So is the *East Coast Fool Fest *pretty much over now?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Joat I got him again, what we gonna do? I know, hand me that hammer Joat, I'm gonna smack a knot on head so big even moma fish won't know him,LOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I don't know. You back in Michigan?



I never left the state.

And apprently the Fest is still running...




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I never left the state.
> 
> And apprently the Fest is still running...
> 
> ...



Joat the lil sucker is back talking us now, hell with him, get me that knife and fire up the skillet, I bet he taste like BS but what the hell, ole Rover laying overthere in the shade will eat anything cooked,ehehehe


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> And apprently the Fest is still running...





THALL10326 said:


> Joat the lil sucker is back talking us now



Yup...it's still running...I can hear one of your carnival barkers all the way up here.




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Yup...it's still running...I can hear one of your carnival barkers all the way up here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dayummmmmmmmmmm ole Rover passed ya and your still yaking,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

*Woodie are you going to jump ship and go work for Toyota soon.......*


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Woodie are you going to jump ship and go work for Toyota soon.......*



They will never hire Woodie, he has one of the worst things ever designed under his belt, TWIN I-BEAM, talk about a nitemare, yikes.........


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> They will never hire Woodie, he has one of the worst things ever designed under his belt, TWIN I-BEAM, talk about a *nitemare*, yikes.........



You can always spot a Chevy man.

Usually by the spelling...




.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> They will never hire Woodie, he has one of the worst things ever designed under his belt, TWIN I-BEAM, talk about a nitemare, yikes.........



:yourock: :yourock:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

All right fools...lunch is over and Woodie's got work to do, so this meeting of the AS Knucklehead Society is now officially adjourned.



.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You can always spot a Chevy man.
> 
> Usually by the spelling...
> 
> ...



Ouch. That was a good comeback! Not bad for being whacked on the head with a hammer!


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> All right fools...lunch is over and Woodie's got work to do, so this meeting of the AS Knucklehead Society is now officially adjourned.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Go work on the remake of the Pinto ...................I hear you could get some ideas from BIC.........


----------



## Peacock (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You can always spot a Chevy man.
> 
> Usually by the spelling...
> 
> ...



I agree. 

I worked at a Ford dealer for a few years and found that my vocabulary increased by the day. Usually as I approached the parts counter with terms like ball joint, u-joint, turbocharger, oil leak, headgasket, engine, PCM, FICM, IDM, GEM, FEM, LCM, air bag relay, sway bar endlink, DPFE, 5R55E, 4R100, E40D, AOD, A4LD, 5R55W/S/N, valve body gasket, high pressure oil pump, IPR, ICP, EBP sensor, solenoid body, coil, 4.6/5.4/6.8L cylinder head, water pump and the list goes on and on and on and on and on,.........


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You can always spot a Chevy man.
> 
> Usually by the spelling...
> 
> ...




Well now Woodie, I was being nice with nitemare. It is short for nightmare , kinda like the tire wear on the Twin I-Beam, real short,hehehehhe


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 28, 2008)

Peacock said:


> I agree.
> 
> I worked as a Ford dealer for a few years and found that my vocabulary increased by the day. Usually as I approached the parts counter with terms like ball joint, u-joint, turbocharger, oil leak, headgasket, engine, PCM, FICM, IDM, GEM, FEM, LCM, air bag relay, sway bar endlink, DPFE, 5R55E, 4R100, E40D, AOD, A4LD, 5R55W/S/N, valve body gasket, high pressure oil pump, IPR, ICP, EBP sensor, solenoid body, coil, 4.6/5.4/6.8L cylinder head, water pump and the list goes on and on and on and on and on,.........



Brutal. Very good, though!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Go work on the remake of the Pinto ...................I hear you could get some ideas from BIC.........



Kaboooooooooooomy, where there is fire in a car there is usually a Pinto,LOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Peacock said:


> I agree.
> 
> I worked as a Ford dealer for a few years and found that my vocabulary increased by the day. Usually as I approached the parts counter with terms like ball joint, u-joint, turbocharger, oil leak, headgasket, engine, PCM, FICM, IDM, GEM, FEM, LCM, air bag relay, sway bar endlink, DPFE, 5R55E, 4R100, E40D, AOD, A4LD, 5R55W/S/N, valve body gasket, high pressure oil pump, IPR, ICP, EBP sensor, solenoid body, coil, 4.6/5.4/6.8L cylinder head, water pump and the list goes on and on and on and on and on,.........





*Now thats going to leave a mark!!*




.


----------



## belgian (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true Belgian. Those were the days. Jumping ahead after that thread the writer,me, went out and got a 372 to see what the talk was all about. Boy what a nitemare idea that turned out to be. The saw was defective right out the box. Not to be deterred it was used anyway for the defect did not alter its performance or built quality. The defect did show someone at Husky must have been nipping on the bottle the day the case was machined.
> 
> The two saws, the mighty 441 and the cheesy 372 were disassembled to see which saw was built. Each part was looked at right down to the smallest detail. The 441 was the clear winner on built quality. Larger anti vibs srpings, larger tank house bushings, mag starter assembly, not plastic like the 372 starter assemby. Pics were later posted to prove it. The 372, the queen of saws, carried more plastic than Joe with 50 credit cards in his wallet.
> 
> ...




Thank you Master for that fine review and comments. I really admire the fine southern speech of yourselves and father Joat, so I will not make even an attempt to reach for that level.

You sure know how fo fire them boys up....LOLOL.

If you remember, I still have proof in my shoe that I can take any saw I want if I ever make it to your fine sales facility in Leesburg .... well I made up my mind now and I really want the mighty 441. 

So put one ready for me, if you would please. It's gonna take a few years maybe before I make it there, but the fun talk we had on this saw will make me smile every dang time I am gone use or look at it. :yourock:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

belgian said:


> Thank you Master for that fine review and comments. I really admire the fine southern speech of yourselves and father Joat, so I will not make even an attempt to reach for that level.
> 
> You sure know how fo fire them boys up....LOLOL.
> 
> ...



Well by Joe if ya want one Leesburg Virginy is the best place to come get one.

As for da review I felt it was only fair and fitting. If ya notice Brother Belgian I let this thread wonder in the wilderness for a mights long time before I decided to come in and set the record striaght. 

Nows don't get me wrong about the queen, she runs good, has since day one. I've never complained about the way she runs and cuts. She's alright for the average Joe. For men of high moral fiber such as myself and all my Stihl brothers only the 441 will fill the bill. It takes a saw of charactor, quality, well built, fit and finnish, less plastic and of course one that doesn't pizz down ya leg to satisfy us men of high moral fiber. 

In closing yes ya dayummmmmmmmm right I know how to fire em up, especailly my freind Woodie. That ole Woodie is alright even if he isn't a man of high moral fiber such as myself. What better way to spend a raining day than to mix it up with Woodie. Its class, me of course, and bum, him of course, going at it toe to toe baby, its as good as it gets,LOLOLOL

(yup I just put more oat & meal on my hook, I feel Woodie nibbling now,hehe)


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well by Joe if ya want one Leesburg Virginy is the best place to come get one.
> 
> As for da review I felt it was only fair and fitting. If ya notice Brother Belgian I let this thread wonder in the wilderness for a mights long time before I decided to come in and set the record striaght.
> 
> ...



Do I need to send you more dvd's


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2008)

*Song of Ms 441*

"Ohhhhhh were gonna take the air filter out"
"Ohhhhhh thats what a stihl is all about"
"Ohhhhhh I am gonna shake this thing and shout"

Fat bottom saw you make the stihlheads world go round!

Now, Tommy says he's the champ and joat joins him in his rant.

they both team up on woodie cause they know he is a goodie

and they push those stihl saws all over town!

"ohhhhhh were gonna take the air filter out"

"oohhhhh thats what stihl is all about"

"ohhhhhh I am gonna shake this thing and shout"

fat bottom saw you make the stihlheads world go round!

now, tommy say's he's moral fiber and his saws are so much brighter,

but we all know the husky is the best saw around and also lighter

Ms 441 fat bottom girl you made a husky out of me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

*Shaken, but not stirred!*



ropensaddle said:


> "Ohhhhhh were gonna take the air filter out"
> "Ohhhhhh thats what a stihl is all about"
> "Ohhhhhh I am gonna shake this thing and shout"
> 
> ...



Rope and his Husky take a ride,
Sits in his saddle just like a bride,

Hey look at Husky, filter so clean,
But things aren’t as good as they seem,

For that Husky case, it has rent,
Sprung a leak, on the saddle it went,

But look at my air filter if you dare,
How does the Mighty 441 compare?

The Mighty 441 looks very shiny,
But Rope’s still got a wet behinny,

Let’s take ‘em out, put’em in wood,
Does the ole 372 cut like it should?

Feels good in the wood, not half bad,
But Mighty 441 is smoother by a tad,

But poor ole Husky has little b_lls,
So leaning on it is going to cause stalls,

To those who say, “Long live the Queen”,
Open thine eyes and come out of the dream,

I want it to be very clearly understood,
The Mighty 441 is King of the wood.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> "Ohhhhhh were gonna take the air filter out"
> "Ohhhhhh thats what a stihl is all about"
> "Ohhhhhh I am gonna shake this thing and shout"
> 
> ...



Well lookie here its ole Rope himself. How ya been Rope. Durn up above is Bookerdog too, well I'll be. Woodie, Rope and Booker all coming after me. Should I run, should I hide, why of course not. Why, lets see:

They said it was the greatest thing ever made,
So I took my money and I saved and saved.

When it showed up on that faithfull day back in 07,
Why I was so delighted I felt like I was in heaven.

I couldn't wait to get her out the box and see that beauty,
I was full of giggles, grins and felt like tootie fruitee.

I gotter out the box and tossed on the bar and chain,
I was in such hurry to saw I thought I was going insane.

I adjusted the new chain and filled her full of oil and fuel,
I carried her out the log and told the log we was gonna duel.

I socked her in the wood and let her rip and rip she did,
Wheres the power and speed was the only thought in my head.

I carried her back to the bench with a frown upon my face,
I sat her on the bench and noticed oil all over the dayumm place.

All my dreams of the 372 had been shattered,
Lucky I'm a Stihl man so it really didn't matter.

Today she sits among my many many Stihls,
When I see her sitting there I get no thrills.

Now her oil tank is dry and her motor runs no more, 
She sits and watches as the Stihl's go out the door.

She sits and prays for the day she too can go to the woods,
To join the real saws, the Stihl saws, the saws that could.

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2008)

*cont*

"ohhhhh were gonna take the air filter out"
"ohhhhh thats what stihl is all about"
"ohhhhh I am gonna shake this thing and shout

Fat bottom stihl you make the stilheads world go round. 

Now this saw is sure a cutie but has caps like a rubix cubeie!

and a switch over complicated that makes a pro fill with so much hatred.

that I wonder how there not laughed out of town.

"ohhh were gonna take the air filter out"
"ohhh thats what stihl is all about"
"ohhh I am gonna shake this thing and shout"

Fat bottom stihl you make the stihlheads world spin round.

That right fat bottom Ms you made a husky outta me


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> "ohhhhh were gonna take the air filter out"
> "ohhhhh thats what stihl is all about"
> "ohhhhh I am gonna shake this thing and shout
> 
> ...



Rope ya gotta speed them fingers up if ya gonna mess wit me,LOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Now thats going to leave a mark!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*
Kinda like Mr.Drippy always leaving his mark.......*


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

One thing is this world is for certain, as long as there are Huskies and Stihl's the world will never run out of fun,haha


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Song of Ms 441



    

Tommy, ol' Rope just went Arkansas *PIMP *on your sorry axe!!! 

Dang fine work Rope!!!!


.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I...felt like tootie fruitee.



Remember, folks...you heard it here first!




.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

*Gitty up now*

I saved up my money to have some fun,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

I went to Stihl ‘cause they’re number one,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

I wanted to buy me a brand new 441,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

When the Huskies see me on a run,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

They know I’m classy and they have none,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

The Johnnies can’t finish what I’ve begun,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

My Stihl out cuts them all by a ton,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

Now see my Stihl all shiny in the sun,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

Many a trophy the Stihl has won,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

Stihl is best when it’s all said and done,
Gitty up, gitty up 441,

So go tell Husky you are through,
Husky, oh Husky, number two,

Go with Stihl ‘cause they’re number one,
Gitty up, gitty up 441.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I saved up my money to have some fun,
> Gitty up, gitty up 441,
> 
> I went to Stihl ‘cause they’re number one,
> ...





 :yourock: :yourock::yourock: :yourock:


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 28, 2008)

Old Joat makes a statement and trys to come back
but it seems hes flat out of gas

Now Tommy and Joat just seem to yak,
its just they like a big bottom las.

They take there 441 to the woods
Where 3 inches is all there is.

To sthil camp they go
and praise her up
Making her sound like she's a must.

To the Pacific NW we go and she show's up.
Were loggers show up to see what she's like.

O 441 441 hailed as the king
To loggers out here she doesn't live up to the dream.

The logger here put her away
Thinking maybe it could be a home owners dream.

The loggers again run to the 372
knowing the 441 will just not do.

Tommy and Joat just love to dream 
that the 441 can be what it seems

Long live the queen she's just as she seems.
Right along the 390 the new King.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Old Joat makes a statement and trys to come back
> but it seems hes flat out of gas
> 
> Now Tommy and Joat just seem to yak,
> ...



BD,

I know yer hurtin' and probably on meds, so I'll give ya a pass this time.

Hope you recover quickly and completely,

Joat


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> BD,
> 
> I know yer hurtin' and probably on meds, so I'll give ya a pass this time.
> 
> ...



LOL thanks


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

MS390.........*I agree!!!*


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> MS390.........*I agree!!!*



Ya see there, Book? You can always tell a Stihl man.

But you just can't tell him much.


.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Ya see there, Book? You can always tell a Stihl man.
> 
> But you just can't tell him much.
> 
> ...



What guy in there right mind would listen to you...........You only see things your way.....  


I like all brands............Im still saving to buy a 2153 Turbo........  


BTW I still own a few Fords..........


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2008)

*372 medly*

Ill smoke a thousand stihls before I am through
and a few dolmars and and solos too! 
Now when will they learn to leave this one alone,
it don't matter any way, cause I'm bad to the bone!
Ba ba ba ba bad, bad to the bone!

Now here comes 441 and 440 too,
spanked right away and that is true!
I can be stock or I can be mod, every one who owns,
Knows I am bad to the bone 
Ba ba ba ba bad ba ba ba bad bad to the bone.

Now, thall and others been puttin me down
even though they know, I'm the best around!
now, when will they learn to leave this one alone,
it don't matter anyway,cause I'm bad to the bone!
Ba ba ba ba bad bad to the bone.

They say home depot and box stores too
but I have never been there and that is true!
Fact is they can't find true weakness and say I leak
but they still know I'm bad to the bone!
Ba ba ba ba bad ba ba ba bad bad to the bone bad to the bone.

Now if I leak, it because your stihlhead
I don't let them put me in their shed,
all this talk and they still try to copy and clone
and it's all because I am bad to the bone!
Ba ba ba ba bad ba ba ba ba bad bad to the bone!


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

To Rope:  

To Booker:  

To Woodie:  

To Tommie:  

To Roland:  

To Steve:  

Can't we all just get along?

Get along now Rope, Booker and Woodie.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> To Rope:
> 
> To Booker:
> 
> ...





A woodie is a good thing.......  



.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 28, 2008)

gone 1 day and all of a sudden its poetrysite.com


372 rocks


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> gone 1 day and all of a sudden its poetrysite.com
> 
> 
> 372 rocks



And here I thought they were all a bunch of tough logger guys:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> To Rope:
> 
> To Booker:
> 
> ...



But :monkey: what would the fun be in that


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 28, 2008)

This rhyming is tiring and really quite sick.
About this saw or that, a 441 I'd pick.

I ran her and held her and she's quite fine,
She'll cut wood all day, right down to the line.

Those who doubt the 441's sawing intentions,
Are looking far and wide for better inventions.

Now I've just gotten a Husky that's supposed to be good,
Let's get her fixed up to see what's under the hood.

A Stihl fan at heart from products well made,
It'll take more than one Husky, for my feelings to fade.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> .....
> 
> In conculsion the mighty 441 was never intended to go up against the queen of saws, the 372. Its purpose was to meet new EPA requirements and its Husky counterpart was the 575. The 441 has had a updated fuel line and nothing more. The Husky 575 has been redesigned twice, its on its third go round. What does that say, the mighty 441 was a winner and remains a winner since day one. ....



The 576xp is on its way - the 441s days as the best strato saw will soon end.........


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The 576xp is on its way - the 441s days as the best strato saw will soon end.........





Sure...........I hope this time they finally get it right........opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The 576xp is on its way - the 441s days as the best strato saw will soon end.........





04ultra said:


> Sure...........I hope this time they finally get it right........opcorn: opcorn:



Striiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike One.

Striiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike Two.

Striiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike Three.

I'm thinkin' Husky's gonna miss the World Series again.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Ya see there, Book? You can always tell a Stihl man.
> 
> But you just can't tell him much.
> 
> ...



Hehehe, Woodie I knew you couldn't stay away and I'm so happy you came back. I got a good one for ya that just took place not 15 minutes ago. A young man about 30 yrs old came in and bought a new MS250. He proceeds to tell me my dad told me to quit buying off brand and get a real saw. I said your pappy is a smart man. He then says yeah I just burnt up a Poulan last year. I bought a Husky over at TSC and it quit on me. I carried it back overthere and they said we'll give you your money back and the best thing to do is go over to TW Perry and get a Stihl, these saws in here come back as fast as we sell them. I thought to myself, dayummmmmmm.

Good Lord strike me dead in this chair if I'm fibbing about the above. So Woodie whatcha gots to say bout that. Ya know Woodie when the cats selling Huskie tell their customers to go across town and get a Stihl it just doesn't get much better than that. Boys are at Home Depot here in town are doing the same thing. I should get those guys a case of beer or something,haha

I'll wait your reply if I'm not busy replacing another TSC customer's Huskie with a Stihl. Don't take too long because it happens alot more then you would beleive,hehehe


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hehehe, Woodie I knew you couldn't stay away and I'm so happy you came back. I got a good one for ya that just took place not 15 minutes ago. A young man about 30 yrs old came in and bought a new MS250. He proceeds to tell me my dad told me to quit buying off brand and get a real saw. I said your pappy is a smart man. He then says yeah I just burnt up a Poulan last year. I bought a Husky over at TSC and it quit on me. I carried it back overthere and they said we'll give you your money back and the best thing to do is go over to TW Perry and get a Stihl, these saws in here come back as fast as we sell them. I thought to myself, dayummmmmmm.
> 
> Good Lord strike me dead in this chair if I'm fibbing about the above. So Woodie whatcha gots to say bout that. Ya know Woodie when the cats selling Huskie tell their customers to go across town and get a Stihl it just doesn't get much better than that. Boys are at Home Depot here in town are doing the same thing. I should get those guys a case of beer or something,haha
> 
> I'll wait your reply if I'm not busy replacing another TSC customer's Huskie with a Stihl. Don't take too long because it happens alot more then you would beleive,hehehe



I'm gonna miss ya Tommie.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The 576xp is on its way - the 441s days as the best strato saw will soon end.........



Well I'll be dayummm Sawtroll you finally admit the 441 was the best, hot diggy dog.L So ya say they got version 3 of the 575 coming out now. Dayummm will they ever get it right,LOLOL

This is a fun thread Sawtroll , all in fun, cept for the bum Woodie, I wants his hide in my frying pan,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I'm gonna miss ya Tommie.




Fraid not Joat. The good Lord just sent me a message, he said why do you have to rub it in even if its true. I told him it was the least I can do, the truth will set you free. He smiled and said proceed on, sell them Stihls young man, sell to one, sell to all. I said yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,LOL


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Fraid not Joat. The good Lord just sent me a message, he said why do you have to rub it in even if its true. I told him it was the least I can do, the truth will set you free. He smiled and said proceed on, sell them Stihls young man, sell to one, sell to all. I said yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,LOL



Tommie,

Oh ye of little faith. I meant I'd miss you while you were having your "chat" with the good Lord.

Joat


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> ..... I later bought a new 346XP. That saw lives up to the hype. It is what the Husky cheerleaders say it is, a real nice little saw. I like that saw alot. Though my 5100 will outcut in blocking when it comes to trimming the 346 is hands down the winner. Much easier to use, lighter, much better handling saw than the 5100.
> 
> 
> (Belgian that ought to getem fired up,LOLOL)



I agree on most of that statement, but ime (and birch) there is no difference in the speed when blocking, and the 5100 need more time to rev up, so you loose some time before actually cutting, on every cut - LOL.

I am _*not*_ saying that the 5100 is slow at reving up, just that both the 346 and 361 is even better in that department.


......and yes, I did open the LO on the 5100 some, and it helped a tad - but not enough ....

Bottom line, the performance difference between those two saws are virtually of little interest, but the other things you pointed at sure is....


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I'll be dayummm Sawtroll you finally admit the 441 was the best, hot diggy dog.L So ya say they got version 3 of the 575 coming out now. Dayummm will they ever get it right,LOLOL
> 
> This is a fun thread Sawtroll , all in fun, cept for the bum Woodie, I wants his hide in my frying pan,LOL



I allways admitted the 441 probably is better than the 575xp......

Btw, where is Manual - I miss him here........:censored:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I agree on most of that statement, but ime (and birch) there is no difference in the speed when blocking, and the 5100 need more time to rev up, so you loose some time before actually cutting, on every cut - LOL.
> 
> I am _*not*_ saying that the 5100 is slow at reving up, just that both the 346 and 361 is even better in that department.
> 
> ...




Well I'll be honest. I thought the 5100 was the hottest lil saw I've ever seen. Its fast, no question on that. I've used it in a few side jobs and it cuts great but up in the thick of the limbs it can get a tad bulky and heavy. The 346xp on the other hand is a dream up in the thick limbs of a tree. Its fast, slim and light. Neither saw are meant for blocking, they are trim saws and in which case for what they were made to do the 346 has the edge where it counts, in the handling. I can trim way faster with the 346 than I can the 5100. A slim saw is the only way to go up in the thick of a tree. Down at the block end the 5100 shines but up in the limbs the 346 is the choice for me...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I allways admitted the 441 probably is better than the 575xp......
> 
> Btw, where is Manual - I miss him here........:censored:



Haven't seen Manual in a long time. He'd love this thread, just like old times,


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Oh ye of little faith. I meant I'd miss you while you were having your "chat" with the good Lord.
> 
> Joat




Well I'm back Joat. I did put in a good word for ya while chatting with the Lord,


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Haven't seen Manual in a long time. He'd love this thread, just like old times,



Ya miss seeing Manual around.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Ya miss seeing Manual around.



He's traveling the world, he aint got time for us anymore, the nerve of him getting a life off AS, how dare he,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Haven't seen Manual in a long time. He'd love this thread, just like old times,



Let all toss one back for Manny tonight. 



THALL10326 said:


> Well I'm back Joat. I did put in a good word for ya while chatting with the Lord,



Uh, I told 'em not to build that golden calf (Husky) while you were on the mountaintop.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> ...while chatting with the Lord



Can I imagine *you* did all the talking?




.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Striiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike One.
> 
> Striiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike Two.
> 
> ...



the world series that only 1 country competes in? lmfao

sounds similar to stihl timpersports "no huskys allowed" to me

see you at the world logging champs in october, where every brand is allowed to compete (stihl loses big time by the way)...

a big marketing budget aint gunna help you cut the wood any faster!


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Can I imagine *you* did all the talking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may never be there, so imagine away.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Can I imagine *you* did all the talking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put in a word for you too Woodie. Might wanna stay in the house tonight, under the bed,LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good Lord strike me dead in this chair if I'm fibbing about the above.



Dear Heavenly Father,

We beseech Thee, in Thy divine realm and providence, that Thou mayest construe Thy wayward son's use of the word "fibbing" very loosely in the above quote, so that Thou mayest smote him in his entirety, foul saw inventory and all, heathen being which he art.

In Thy mercy, amen.



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> We beseech Thee, in Thy divine realm and providence, that Thou mayest construe Thy wayward son's use of the word "fibbing" very loosely in the above quote, so that Thou mayest smote him in his entirety, foul saw inventory and all, heathen being which he art.
> 
> ...



Could you write that in english, even the LORD is having a tuff time with that,hehe


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> "Ohhhhhh were gonna take the air filter out"
> "Ohhhhhh thats what a stihl is all about"
> "Ohhhhhh I am gonna shake this thing and shout"
> 
> ...




      

Btw, the 441 and the 575 actually weights the same, despite the specs say that the Husky is about halv a pound heavier (sourse is test reports from KWF, in Germany).

The 576xp is lighter, and has more power than both.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The 576xp is on its way - the 441s days as the best strato saw will soon end.........





From the armchair that is easy to say. Get one in your hands and compare then talk your chit!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> the world series that only 1 country competes in? lmfao
> 
> sounds similar to stihl timpersports "no huskys allowed" to me
> 
> ...



The last chainsaw WCs has been *dominated* by the 372xp and its brother and cousins for years - that proves little about power, but a lot about handling......


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The last chainsaw WCs has been *dominated* by the 372xp and its brother and cousins for years - that proves little about power, but a lot about handling......








But the World Chainsaw Selling Championship has been dominated by Stihl for over three decades....





.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> that proves little about power, but a lot about handling.




Sounds like me and my old lady!!!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Could you write that in english, even the LORD is having a tuff time with that,hehe



Dear Lord,

Please pimp-slap Tommy into next week.

Amen.


.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> But the World Chainsaw Selling Championship has been dominated by Stihl for over three decades....



...which ended in the 1980's.




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> ...which ended in the 1980's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong again fool, started in 1971 and guess what it hasn't stopped yet,LOL Dayumm Woodie if yaw don't catch up soon there will be no earth left for yaw to run on,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please pimp-slap Tommy into next week.
> 
> ...



Now I understood that. Hmmmmmmmm wait a minute, oh my your mine now,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please pimp-slap Tommy into next week.
> 
> ...




Don't scare Tommy off - I have been missing his mix of BS and totally sane and true statements for some time......


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> the world series that only 1 country competes in? lmfao
> 
> sounds similar to stihl timpersports "no huskys allowed" to me
> 
> ...





In the sewing machine competition ??..........:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please pimp-slap Tommy into next week.
> 
> ...





*Psssst ...Woodie wipe your chin ........*  



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Woodie, got something for ya*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ItpWLyh00&feature=related


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Don't scare Tommy off - I have been missing his mix of BS and totally sane and true statements for some time......



Woodie scare me, ha, Woodie couldn't scare a fly swimming in his own pot of soup,haha


----------



## belgian (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> .
> 
> I did notice Belgian missing and I figured he was in some dark, dank European ginhouse with a belly dancer on each arm.
> 
> ...



Dayuuuuuum Joat, a rightuous man with high moral fibre can't have such secrets exposed like that on a public forum...

Some people like poetry, some like saws, I do like them belly dancers too...:kilt:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ItpWLyh00&feature=related



Wow...first there was Thin Elvis, then there was Fat Elvis.

I guess, in between, there must have been Affected Elvis.

Who knew?



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Wow...first there was Thin Elvis, then there was Fat Elvis.
> 
> I guess, in between, there must have been Gay Elvis.
> 
> ...



Ewwwwwwwwwwwww watch it there ya big dummy, you know that three letter word doesn't fly with the mods, delete that before they give you the boot. Send me $5.00 for saving your sorry hide!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

belgian said:


> Dayuuuuuum Joat, a rightuous man with high moral fibre can't have such secrets exposed like that on a public forum...
> 
> Some people like poetry, some like saws, I do like them belly dancers too...:kilt:




Shames on ya Belgian, your a married man. Running around with belly dancers, how could ya. Now go home and tell ya wife your sorry for your bad ways. If we don't see you anymore we will assume she killed ya,LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie scare me, ha, Woodie couldn't scare a fly swimming in his own pot of soup,haha



Just messing around, waiting for more posts in my birthday thread.......   :yourock:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww watch it there ya big dummy, you know that three letter word doesn't fly with the mods, delete that before they give you the boot. Send me $5.00 for saving your sorry hide!!!!!!!




I didn't know it didn't fly with the mods...is that new?
Remember the other rule...if one member commits an infraction, and a second member quotes the post, he too gets the same infraction.
So you send me $5 first, then I promise I'll send it right back.
Honestly.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I didn't know it didn't fly with the mods...is that new?
> Remember the other rule...if one member commits an infraction, and a second member quotes the post, he too gets the same infraction.
> So you send me $5 first, then I promise I'll send it right back.
> Honestly.



I didn't quote it you knumb skull, I merely pointed it out. Now send me my 5.00, don't make me come up north and unleash this mass of southern muscle on your hide. I'll be watching for the mailman, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Just messing around, waiting for more posts in my birthday thread.......   :yourock:



You got a b-day thread going on, I didn't know that, how old are ya now???


----------



## hoss (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You got a b-day thread going on, I didn't know that, how old are ya now???




I bet he's old enough to remember when homelite and mcculloch were he-bulls here in the states and stihl and husky were the rookies on the block. And for the record, no one needs to point out to me where mac and homie are now as I have already cried like a 5 year old girl twice over that today.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

hoss said:


> I bet he's old enough to remember when homelite and mcculloch were he-bulls here in the states and stihl and husky were the rookies on the block. And for the record, no one needs to point out to me where mac and homie are now as I have already cried like a 5 year old girl twice over that today.





Where did Mac start????


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

hoss said:


> I bet he's old enough to remember when homelite and mcculloch were he-bulls here in the states and stihl and husky were the rookies on the block. And for the record, no one needs to point out to me where mac and homie are now as I have already cried like a 5 year old girl twice over that today.



I figure he's at a time in his life when sitting on the pond bank catching perch is really exciting,LOL


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Where did Mac start????



Milwaukee, Whiskey-consin, before they moved to el lay.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Whiskey-consin, before they moved to el lay.






Hmmmmmmmm........................Milwaukee Whiskey-consin ...


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I figure he's at a time in his life when sitting on the pond bank catching perch is really exciting,LOL



No, that was something I did when growing up - was fishing for pike with a large spinner, but a 4 pound perch (pretty large here) hooked herself up....

..and it wasn't in a pond, rather a slow-flowing river.....


----------



## hoss (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Where did Mac start????



I thought it was california. I guess they got there eventually.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, the 441 and the 575 actually weights the same, despite the specs say that the Husky is about halv a pound heavier (sourse is test reports from KWF, in Germany).
> 
> The 576xp is lighter, and has more power than both.



Listen up Nikko, Tommie, Roland, Steve, Rich, Booker, Rope, Woodie, Brian, unnamed friends and other hangers on,

I now bequeth on the 575XP (version 3.0) or 576XP (whatever) the name of:

Sasquatch

Why? Well, lemme tell ya:

1. Everyone claims to know about it and to have seen it, but no and no,

2. Reported to stink when you're close to it,

3. The number of drinks you've had is directly proportional to your vivid details,

4. Most often reported to have been found dead,

5. Has a most elusive existance,

6. Always running but never doing any work,

7. When actually found, it's always an imposter dressed up in a silly, fancy suit,

8. The genetic legacy is shakey at best, often times with the DNA of a marsupial,

9. The search for it seems to be the end unto itself, and

10. It's a hoax.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Listen up Nikko, Tommie, Roland, Steve, Rich, Booker, Rope, Woodie, Brian, unnamed friends and other hangers on,
> 
> I now bequeth on the 575XP (version 3.0) or 576XP (whatever) the name of:
> 
> ...




:agree2: :agree2: :yourock: :yourock: that saw should be in menopause by the time its released..........


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> :agree2: :agree2: :yourock: :yourock: that saw should be in menopause by the time its released..........



My 575's would own your 441's and teach them some respect. 441 is the gimp of the chainsaw world


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> My 575's would own your 441's and teach them some respect. 441 is the gimp of the chainsaw world



So you say.......I was not impressed with the 575 my dealer had for a demo....I would take a 372 or 441 over it anyday....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 28, 2008)

*lololol*



joatmon said:


> Listen up Nikko, Tommie, Roland, Steve, Rich, Booker, Rope, Woodie, Brian, unnamed friends and other hangers on,
> 
> I now bequeth on the 575XP (version 3.0) or 576XP (whatever) the name of:
> 
> ...




Well Joat the 575ver3.0576xpwpos could be real, a real flop like the 3 others, however, Woodie has said he was sleeping with this female Sasquatch.....looks like his type.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> So you say.......I was not impressed with the 575 my dealer had for a demo....I would take a 372 or 441 over it anyday....



soon your training will be complete, my young padowan learner...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 28, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Well Joat the 575ver3.0576xpwpos could be real, a real flop like the 3 others, however, Woodie has said he was sleeping with this female Sasquatch.....looks like his type.



u still here?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 28, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> u still here?



Yep, here to kick you 3 husky boys back into your power-less dark hole. Reminding you Stihl is #1


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 28, 2008)

441 gimp of the saw world....Dude you need to start attending Narcotics Anonymous. Thats insanity in a nutshell.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 28, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> 441 gimp of the saw world....Dude you need to start attending Narcotics Anonymous. Thats insanity in a nutshell.



He, along with his saws, lack "nuts".


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 28, 2008)

hoss said:


> I thought it was california. I guess they got there eventually.



...and ended up by a lake with a bridge in Arizona...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2008)

Friends ,stihlheads and dolmar users lend me your ears.
I have come to thank you for making me smile, I was feeling down
and you erased my frown. Anyway I just come to say I finally had
a Swedish meatball incident my buddy got to close with his 361 and
my 372 wadded it up lol! Anyway thanks fer the laughs:monkey:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 28, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> 441 gimp of the saw world....Dude you need to start attending Narcotics Anonymous. Thats insanity in a nutshell.



nah

rehab is for quitters



.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 28, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> He, along with his saws, lack "nuts".




ha! your saws still have training wheels


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 28, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> nah
> 
> rehab is for quitters
> 
> ...



Another day going away, I guess the twenty is headed my way


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 28, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Another day going away, I guess the twenty is headed my way



im sure the colour of your circle was red yesterday...


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 29, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> im sure the colour of your circle was red yesterday...



Nope, good try though.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Friends ,stihlheads and dolmar users lend me your ears.
> I have come to thank you for making me smile, I was feeling down
> and you erased my frown. Anyway I just come to say I finally had
> a Swedish meatball incident my buddy got to close with his 361 and
> my 372 wadded it up lol! Anyway thanks fer the laughs:monkey:





  :yourock:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> My 575's would own your 441's and teach them some respect. 441 is the gimp of the chainsaw world




  :yourock:

This is starting to look like the first part of the "Da Prince...." thread, just a bit more friendly..........


----------



## peter399 (Aug 29, 2008)

04ultra said:


> :agree2: :agree2: :yourock: :yourock: that saw should be in menopause by the time its released..........



Nothing compared to the MS261 that the Stihlheads have been talking about for 3 years now ...... If it will ever hit the market it will be a heavy strato saw


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Nothing compared to the MS261 that the Stihlheads have been talking about for 3 years now ...... If it will ever hit the market it will be a heavy strato saw



If memory serves, the 261 is going to be on the same chassis as the 291, so I don't believe it will be a power to weight champ - but only time will tell......


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 29, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Nothing compared to the MS261 that the Stihlheads have been talking about for 3 years now ...... If it will ever hit the market it will be a heavy strato saw



Doesn't matter when it comes out, it will be right, no reason to make 3 different versions of a Stihl. Even though I'm sure it will be a great saw, I have 3 of the best 50cc's ever made, 026. I might even buy a new 260 in the near future. 

Do you think Stihl would waste R&D on a saw that will be killed in 2010? Nope.......So when the hot rods are dead, Stihl will be on top, as always.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> This is off topic. Afterall, we have the Beg for Manuals Thread.
> 
> ...



Its ok I am taking his slack we save the big guns for when it counts


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 29, 2008)

The 575 all shinny and new,
was put up by husky for a run through.

Now some say they liked it and some say they stank
Husky loved to hear feedback so they could think.

So they redesigned it to cut like a champ.
Old husky is giving it a second chance.

They didn't just sit on there behinds
There making it better and thats just divine

They listen to us and thats what we want
O Husky O Husky everyone should want.

Now the 441 all shinny and new,
was put up by stihl for a run through.

Now some say they liked it and some say it stank
but old stihl lives off there rep and thats all they think

O 441 sits on the self for 20 years pass
While other designs run by there a$$.

O441 O 441 is just what we want.
a home owners dream saw is what its become.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 29, 2008)

Husky might make a saw that's quite grand,
Although for choice, there is a better brand.

The 575 with it gadgets and widgets,
Just sits on the shelf and grumbles and fidgets.

Stilh has a name that's known far and wide,
Not one that comes in and out with the tide.

So get yourself a saw with cutting teeth mean,
And leave old Husky to its sewing machine.


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:













I know this poem is not true, just don't tell anyone!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh stihlhead oh stihlhead you wail number 1
lets see how you stack up at a good workday done

time taken refueling with those pesky flippy caps
has made you look at the husky's seat of the pants.

Now power is good but laking some grunt
and way behind husky as the workday nears done.

time taken for air filters every minute or so
and now tying to figure how the choke bs switch goes!

now looks are your strong suit as your pretty for sure
with a name with Ms it must be female allure.

oh stihlhead oh stihlhead you wail number one
but way behind husky and the workday is done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Yes ole Pa Plumber,
> 
> The Stihl folks have the rhythm, and the Husky dudes have the blues.
> 
> ...


Hey we would have some power if we unite come on over to husky fellers


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 29, 2008)

O Plumber was one that was caught.
His 441 was for not

He tried to log 
but it was a fright
O 441 wasn't a delight

When vision of the job was in his head
The 181se was all that was said.

Now the east coast boys are learning
what the west already knew
the 441 just won't do


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> You boys gonna write poetry or are you gonna party?
> 
> .... off to the party goes Joat.



I wonder is this a necktie event?:monkey:



























just remember hangem high! Sooooyoooyyyo o o o 
soooooooyooo o o o o ahy ah ahy aa ah ah ah 
It makes me good bad and ugly:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 29, 2008)

There once was a saw brand named Stihl,
Its fans praised it with gusto and zeal.
But they took lots of lumps--
What a huge bunch of chumps,
Then off to their Stihl Camp they'd squeal.


   

_Woodie, you still got it!_


.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> There once was a saw brand named Stihl,
> Its fans praised it with gusto and zeal.
> But they took lots of lumps--
> What a huge bunch of chumps,
> ...


Take a bow Woodie


----------



## Woodie (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Take a bow Woodie



"I'd like to thank the members of the Academy..."


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> "I'd like to thank the members of the Academy..."


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Be careful there Woodie, don't take that bow, ouch .... that's gotta hurt.



Thats true woodie. You know stihlheads like people to bend over.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Read again, my friend. Just tryin' to smoke the peace pipe and party down with my Husky brethern.



I'll take a hit of that pipe for sure!! But first:

There once was a pig named the 441
A huge fat-axed saw weighed in danm near a ton.
But the real sawyers knew
Fast meant Three-seven-two
Or a gorgeous *Two-One-Seven-One!!*

  


.


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 29, 2008)

Now Woodie and book 
and ropes with us to.

Take the stihlheads down
in one's and two's

With beauty and class
there is just no match

Woodie, book and rope
the husky pride is back


So does this mean if I smoke the pipe there will be no more fun for the rest of the day.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 29, 2008)

With all the lips flapp'n
It just so's happened,
The 441's roar, made cutt'n no chore,
While 575 was lag'n.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 29, 2008)

The joshing's been fun
But I've got to run,
My Stihl just wants to keep going.

I thought I would stop,
Don't need gas, not a drop.

Amazing the chips it is throwing!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 29, 2008)

There was a young man from Nantucket,
Had a Stihl saw so fat he could HEY!! Where're we going here???

That ain't right!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> There was a young man from Nantucket,
> Had a Stihl saw so fat he could HEY!! Where're we going here???
> 
> That ain't right!



I was over at the bench working when this strange odor filled the room. I knew right away where it was coming from, yup it was you just like I thought, man Woodie do all you off brand guys smell like that, yuk,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 29, 2008)

There was a young man from Nantucket.
Had a Husky and wanted to chuck it.
Lots of bad news,
His saw had lost screws,
Bought a Stihl for the log to buck it.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I was over at the bench working when this strange odor filled the room. I knew right away where it was coming from, yup it was you just like I thought, man Woodie do all you off brand guys smell like that, yuk,LOLOLOLOL



Well, since Husqvarna is the largest maker and seller of chainsaws worldwide, including the U.S., that must mean, as a Stihl guy...

Yup...you smell like #2.

*BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!*


(Now go change your drawers, son...)



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Well, since Husqvarna is the largest maker and seller of chainsaws worldwide, including the U.S., that must mean, as a Stihl guy...
> 
> Yup...you smell like #2.
> 
> ...



Husky is to Stihl like Ford is to GM except one thing. Ford outsold Chevy once back in the 50's. Husky on the other hand has NEVER outsold Stihl,hehe

Now go buy some soap will ya, the number 2 smell is rank after festering since 1959,LOLOL


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I was over at the bench working when this strange odor filled the room. I knew right away where it was coming from, yup it was you just like I thought, man Woodie do all you off brand guys smell like that, yuk,LOLOLOLOL



Stihl have friedly prices (relatively) on their pro saws here (except for the 880), but is close to being an off-brand anyway - only one decent dealer left in the area by now.......:censored:

The rest are box-stores, while all Husky dealers are full service ones.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Hurry Woodie*

Hurry up Woodie, get in the tub. I just saw 4000 buzzards leaving VA heading to Mich.,hehehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Stihl have friedly prices (relatively) on their pro saws here (except for the 880), but is close to being an off-brand anyway - only one decent dealer left in the area by now.......:censored:



Well that's the Husky home country. Surely Husky would rule in that area. Go to Germany, the USA and the rest of the world Sawtroll, its a different story, you should get out more often SawTroll,hehe


----------



## Woodie (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hurry up Woodie, get in the tub. I just saw 4000 buzzards leaving VA heading to Mich.,hehehe



Friends of yours?

*BRAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Friends of yours?
> 
> *BRAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well that's the Husky home country. Surely Husky would rule in that area. Go to Germany, the USA and the rest of the world Sawtroll, its a different story, you should get out more often SawTroll,hehe


 

Husky does very well in Germany........:jawdrop:


----------



## hoss (Aug 29, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Husky does very well in Germany........:jawdrop:



Well, german jugglers and magicians need chainsaws in their acts too. I mean you would'nt want to risk dropping a sti... I mean a real saw.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 29, 2008)

hoss said:


> Well, german jugglers and magicians need chainsaws in their acts too. I mean you would'nt want to risk dropping a sti... I mean a real saw.



Well said, wouldn't you agree Woodrow


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey thall this is my old 372 cut thousands of cords of wood
I left it setting on that log after cutting some slabs too big
to split! Here is the log after I took the saw away, where is
the oil?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 29, 2008)

This thread still goin'???


Buy both and call it a day!!!


Juat a saw..............not like having to choose between Haley Barry and Tyra Banks!!!


*SHEEEEEEEEEEEZE!!!*


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 29, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> This thread still goin'???
> 
> 
> Buy both and call it a day!!!
> ...



I take Halle Berry every time. Tyra Banks is a loud mouthed parrot.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey thall this is my old 372 cut thousands of cords of wood
> I left it setting on that log after cutting some slabs too big
> to split! Here is the log after I took the saw away, where is
> the oil?



Must have leaked out while you were using it...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey thall this is my old 372 cut thousands of cords of wood
> I left it setting on that log after cutting some slabs too big
> to split! Here is the log after I took the saw away, where is
> the oil?



What I wanna know is where is the orginal tank housing???LOLOL That saw is two different colors Rope. I guess I got a leaky case and you got a leaky tank housing,LOL


----------



## Urbicide (Aug 29, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> I take Halle Berry every time. Tyra Banks is a loud mouthed parrot.



+1


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 29, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> This thread still goin'???
> 
> 
> Buy both and call it a day!!!
> ...


:deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:
 :greenchainsaw: opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> What I wanna know is where is the orginal tank housing???LOLOL That saw is two different colors Rope. I guess I got a leaky case and you got a leaky tank housing,LOL







That gas tank looks like the one on my 372..........Ugly and makes the saw slower too.......


----------



## hoss (Aug 29, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> I take Halle Berry every time. Tyra Banks is a loud mouthed parrot.




Anyone here seen the movie swordfish? If you would like to see Halle Berry in all her glory then I highly recomend this movie.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> What I wanna know is where is the orginal tank housing???LOLOL That saw is two different colors Rope. I guess I got a leaky case and you got a leaky tank housing,LOL



Had to have it replaced after he "chucked it."


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 29, 2008)

hoss said:


> Anyone here seen the movie swordfish? If you would like to see Halle Berry in all her glory then I highly recomend this movie.



Yep, check out YouTube and search for: get out of my life paul oakenfold


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> What I wanna know is where is the orginal tank housing???LOLOL That saw is two different colors Rope. I guess I got a leaky case and you got a leaky tank housing,LOL



Well thall ole buddy you usually are intelligent with your posts.
I bought that saw new in 02 and it has never had the tank or case
off it. I did mod the cylinder but was not necessary and I still have
the original piston and cylinder in great shape to prove it. What you
are seeing that you don't normally see is this saw has been used hard
been outside all day for many years until I got addicted to this site.
It is just sunburned or faded.


----------



## Urbicide (Aug 29, 2008)

hoss said:


> Anyone here seen the movie swordfish? If you would like to see Halle Berry in all her glory then I highly recomend this movie.



I would also recommend Monster's Ball. Two thumbs up.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Well thall ole buddy you usually are intelligent with your posts.
> I bought that saw new in 02 and it has never had the tank or case
> off it. I did mod the cylinder but was not necessary and I still have
> the original piston and cylinder in great shape to prove it. What you
> ...




Awwwwwwwwww ok, fair enuff. I personally won't own a sunbrunt saw, just not of the caliber for a man of such high moral fiber such as myself,LOLOLOL


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww ok, fair enuff. I personally won't own a sunbrunt saw, just not of the caliber for a man of such high moral fiber such as myself,LOLOLOL



Uh Oh. I guess I'm not high on that list then.

I have a sunburnt saw and guess what?? Yep, it's a Husky.



Not sure what a "sunbrunt" saw is though.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Uh Oh. I guess I'm not high on that list then.
> 
> I have a sunburnt saw and guess what?? Yep, it's a Husky.
> 
> ...



Feel not bad ole friend, the color has no bearing on the performance. A sunburnt saw is merely one thats faded abit. In my case I can't be seen with such a saw, I have my reputation to uphold,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww ok, fair enuff. I personally won't own a sunbrunt saw, just not of the caliber for a man of such high moral fiber such as myself,LOLOLOL



Ok I ain't that classy and my stuff has to earn its keep.
That saw is a beauty to me all those trees and hours
and hours put on it with only a coil that went bad! I will
take a pic of the cylinder that is like new and same with
the piston that I took off for a bb! It had the proper
coompression I just wanted to see what the hype was
about a modded saw and wow!


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok I ain't that classy and my stuff has to earn its keep.
> That saw is a beauty to me all those trees and hours
> and hours put on it with only a coil that went bad! I will
> take a pic of the cylinder that is like new and same with
> ...



I don't own any modded saws but I hear they do pretty good....


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

What about this faded beauty?
Now tommy, this beauty is half our age and still works hard all day.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> What about this faded beauty?
> Now tommy, this beauty is half our age and still works hard all day.




Awwwwwwwwww another goodie. Keep em coming...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww another goodie. Keep em coming...



Here they be my man! They would see me to retirement too 
but we know how the bug is!


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Here they be my man! They would see me to retirement too
> but we know how the bug is!




Looks like someone got bent over the Husky dealers counter.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Here they be my man! They would see me to retirement too
> but we know how the bug is!




Good set of saws there. Rope does that Bronco really need a set a tires that big to haul those saws,LOL, monster mud dobbers there,


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 29, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww, there now you see? The Husky guys and Stihlheads can get along.


----------



## danrclem (Aug 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Here they be my man! They would see me to retirement too
> but we know how the bug is!



I like your saws and your Bronco. Those Broncos are classic.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good set of saws there. Rope does that Bronco really need a set a tires that big to haul those saws,LOL, monster mud dobbers there,



It is all ego  I do enjoy going where I want to go
and making it back! I had a chevy follow me one day
and he got stuck. I was going fishin at the catfish hole
and here they come asking do you have a chain? I say
yeah I will pull ya out, it is about like a chevy driver to 
think he can go to ford country His friend lhao
and then I told him to lock in my hubs and embarrassed him
more, he was stuck locked in and I went through in 2wd


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 30, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Looks like someone got bent over the Husky dealers counter.....



:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 30, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rztm0HM9XzE



What a crap test as if thats gunna hapen in the field..............


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good set of saws there. Rope does that Bronco really need a set a tires that big to haul those saws,LOL, monster mud dobbers there,



Yeah, but even with those tires, it's still hard to get through all *YOUR* BS...

  



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Yeah, but even with those tires, it's still hard to get through all *YOUR* BS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sniff sniff, Woodie is that you,LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Sniff sniff, Woodie is that you,LOLOL



Tommy...face it...you can't smell a thing anymore, seeing as how you hang around with the Number 2 maker and seller of chainsaws in the world...Stihl...so your nose is all fouled-up with the stench of #2.

Now, if it WERE me, you would finally be smelling the smell of greatness.



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tommy...face it...you can't smell a thing anymore, seeing as how you hang around with the Number 2 maker and seller of chainsaws in the world...Stihl...so your nose is all fouled-up with the stench of #2.
> 
> Now, if it WERE me, you would finally be smelling the smell of greatness.
> 
> ...



Ha, if greatness smells like that I'll stick to moral fiber thankya kindly,LOLOL


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey thall this is my old 372 cut thousands of cords of wood
> I left it setting on that log after cutting some slabs too big
> to split! Here is the log after I took the saw away, where is
> the oil?



Tom is just making a point out of a slight flaw in _*one saw*_ - it happens with any product, so just ignore it........


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 30, 2008)

That "high moral fiber" is starting to make me chuckle.

I try to have high fiber every once in a while, but it sure doesn't smell as good as you're letting on!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> That "high moral fiber" is starting to make me chuckle.
> 
> I try to have high fiber every once in a while, but it sure doesn't smell as good as you're letting on!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Tom is just making a point out of a slight flaw in _*one saw*_ - it happens with any product, so just ignore it........



Slight, did you say slight, dayumm Sawtroll I hate to think what you consider a major flaw. Let me put it to ya in better terms.

Of all the saws I ever saw, I've never seen a saw with a flaw like my Husky saw.

Of the zillions and zillions of Stihl saws I've seen and sold such a flaw was never seen nor told.

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> That "high moral fiber" is starting to make me chuckle.
> 
> I try to have high fiber every once in a while, but it sure doesn't smell as good as you're letting on!!:biggrinbounce2:




LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Of the zillions and zillions of Stihl saws I've seen and sold such a flaw was never seen nor told.



Well 100% of the Stihl blowers I've seen suck. 

And they're made poorly too. 




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Well 100% of the Stihl blowers I've seen suck.
> 
> And they're made poorly too.
> 
> ...



Must explain why Stihl is soon approaching to be the top selling blower worldwide, just like their chainsaws are now and have been for the past 37 years IN A ROW,hehehhe


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Woodie Only Because I Likes Ya*

Hey buddy only for you would I do this cause your my frend,LOL







I saved her just for you,hehe


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Woodie said:


> And they're made poorly too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with your thoughts on the 2171.:agree2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I agree with your thoughts on the 2171.:agree2:



So you took one apart too, what did ya think????


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 30, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Well 100% of the Stihl blowers I've seen suck.
> 
> And they're made poorly too.
> 
> ...




You've lost your mind...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 30, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So you took one apart too, what did ya think????



Definitley not built like a Stihl, more plastic and the springs look like they could fail at the slightest bit of stress. The intake was pretty dirty so I have questioned the "ability" of this "turbo" intake system. So far I'm not impressed at all......


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Definitley not built like a Stihl, more plastic and the springs look like they could fail at the slightest bit of stress. The intake was pretty dirty so I have questioned the "ability" of this "turbo" intake system. So far I'm not impressed at all......



Donno about the 441, but the 361 has a plastic wall over the brake spring, under the clutch cover, not a good build detail when a chain derails - haven't seen that on any other pro saw........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

It doesn't really matter, but it still is a slip in the design.......


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 30, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Donno about the 441, but the 361 has a plastic wall over the brake spring, under the clutch cover, not a good build detail when a chain derails - haven't seen that on any other pro saw........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It doesn't really matter, but it still is a slip in the design.......




Hmmmmmmm.......................I guess you never had the dreaded problem with the Husky 346 side cover...............Chain brake wont release and cant get cover off.....Just plain sucks when it happens........


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmm.......................I guess you never had the dreaded problem with the Husky 346 side cover...............Chain brake wont release and cant get cover off.....Just plain sucks when it happens........



I had that happen on the 353 once - took some beers to find the solution........


----------



## belgian (Aug 30, 2008)

I am mighty impressed with the poetry skills of the huskyheads, worthy opponents of father Joat and Master Thall, gots to admit. 

It gave me some courage to fix up my poor 268 xpg today, a saw that went to hell with the previous owner and came out real bad, but lucky me was able to receive some affordable original parts out of the good old USofA this week, so I was able to fix her up nice.

replaced jug and piston, new bar, fixed the oiler, new coil wires. Runs real good now, I was impressed. Good match for my 361 I suppose. Still need a spring and retainer plate for the chainbrake. 











Being surrounded by mighty Stihls, she did not dare to mark her territory yet on my shed. No oil puddles so far :Eye: oke: 


The only thing that worries me is the anniversary sign. Did it take Husky 300 years to produce finally a good saw ??? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 30, 2008)

Worthy opponents my foot. Them scroundrels couldn't pull the cap off the fine poetry writing pens of Father Joat or me, the ole humble one himself. Why they couldn't carry the paper for our fine poems Belgian, hell I'm not so sure they could piece a Husky together, more less write the finest poetry the world has ever known. I do enjoy their attempts at glory but the glory belongs to Father Joat and he has blessed only me, the ole humble one, not them utter scroundrels,hehe


----------



## Urbicide (Aug 30, 2008)

It is getting a little deep here in this thread.:kilt:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 30, 2008)

belgian said:


> I am mighty impressed with the poetry skills of the huskyheads, worthy opponents of father Joat and Master Thall, gots to admit.



I do write poetry, of that no doubt,
Do you understand what it’s about?

The verbose threads go on a while,
I summarize so as to gain a smile,

Poems cause some to go on attack,
Sometime I feel I must write back,

I never meant to cause any harm,
The time has come for my disarm,

I now must put the paper away,
No more poems to see light of day,

On pen I now place the final cap,
My poetry takes a permanent nap,

As the poet rings the final bell,
He bids you each a fond farewell,

Peace to all is the last thing wrote,
By your humble servant Joat.



THALL10326 said:


> Worthy opponents my foot. Them scroundrels couldn't pull the cap off the fine poetry writing pens of Father Joat or me, the ole humble one himself. Why they couldn't carry the paper for our fine poems Belgian, hell I'm not so sure they could piece a Husky together, more less write the finest poetry the world has ever known. I do enjoy their attempts at glory but the glory belongs to Father Joat and he has blessed only me, the ole humble one, not them utter scroundrels,hehe


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 30, 2008)

372XP

Thanks

Al.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 30, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I do write poetry, of that no doubt,
> Do you understand what it’s about?
> 
> The verbose threads go on a while,
> ...




Oh NO..... say it's not true..
JOAT must write more, or I'll be blue..


----------



## Airecon (Aug 30, 2008)

I saw a Husky 372 XP today that didn't look bad. It was missing a bolt on the brake handle and screw that holds the recoil on. I tried to check compression by pulling on the rope. Im not sure about it- I felt some compression but seemed like it might be weak, but the recoil was loose so it didn't work to good. They asked $250 for it- it might be worth it, might not its hard to tell without pulling muffler and checking compression better. I've figured new filters, hoses, titanium bar& chain maybe aftermarket piston& rings $150, so I need to try and get it cheaper about $200. Might check again on it tuesday. 

I had it in my hands and wanted it bad. I went home got my money to go back, but got cold feet.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 30, 2008)

Airecon said:


> I saw a Husky 372 XP today that didn't look bad. It was missing a bolt on the brake handle and screw that holds the recoil on. I tried to check compression by pulling on the rope. Im not sure about it- I felt some compression but seemed like it might be weak, but the recoil was loose so it didn't work to good. They asked $250 for it- it might be worth it, might not its hard to tell without pulling muffler and checking compression better. I've figured new filters, hoses, titanium bar& chain maybe aftermarket piston& rings $150, so I need to try and get it cheaper about $200. Might check again on it tuesday.
> 
> I had it in my hands and wanted it bad. I went home got my money to go back, but got cold feet.



It may not be there when you get back!


----------



## Woodie (Aug 30, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Donno about the 441, but the 361 has a plastic wall over the brake spring, under the clutch cover, not a good build detail when a chain derails - haven't seen that on any other pro saw........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It doesn't really matter, but it still is a slip in the design.......



Stihl cutting corners?? NOOOOOO!!!

(Truth be told, that's about the only cutting Stihl does particularly well...)


.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 30, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I hae that happen on the 353 once - took some beers to find the solution........





*Just pure crappy design!!!!*..........



:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## HolmenTree (Aug 30, 2008)

Just got back from 3 days of away from home tree removal jobs.Man have you guys let loose since my last post way back at page 11, 12. Poetry an all.

Before I left on Thursday, at 7:30 that morning my new Husqvarna 372 XP was delivered to me in person at our local Husky dealer by Husqvarna rep Alvin from the Edmonton,Alberta branch[ 800 miles away]. This being my very first Husky they were more than very proud to serve me. On the very 1st job after piecing down a 70' poplar to 20' with my MS200, I felled the stub with the 372 and blocked it up . It is just burning its 1st tank of fuel,set rich but stills cuts with authority, no different from my well broke in 044.After the 3rd tank I turned in the high speed a 1/4 turn then it really opened up.By this morning the 3rd day of heavy cutting[ 14 hr days] I can now sum up what I think of my new 372XP. Being an old Stihl head I quickly noticed the differences from the 044,and the 441 demo . The 372 was so much better balanced, lighter, spot on ergonomics. The gas and oil caps were a beauty to use.The side chain tensioner was a breeze to use, no digging through oil & sawdust looking for the screw.Airfilter has easy acess, great airfilter[still clean after 3 days].Carb H & L screws are right in front of you not on the opposite side of the saw. The shape of the 372s rear handle is so much better to hang on to from the Stihls round handle.Even the dogs are just the right shape and sharpness. The 372 is very smooth with very little vibration,and this is a 20 year old a/v design .I'm going to find more good features I am sure. To sum up the 372 it is like a tailored suit ,made to fit the operator. On the other hand the operator has to fit the Stihl. Take some advice from an old Stihlhead; any guy who judges a saws quality from bucking up a trailor load of logs into cookies has no creditable judgement.


----------



## HolmenTree (Aug 31, 2008)

Got my Ms 200 ,026,044 up for sale, I'm going to try the 338,346 and 357 XPs. From the nice streamlined, good ergonomic looks of the 338XP I don't think I'll miss my 200. Doing aerial treework with the MS200 is like hauling a square box through the tree,snagging on every 2nd limb. The 334/338 has been around for at least 15+ years I'm sure they got the bugs out of it now. I remember almost 20 yrs ago Stihl advertised the 020 as a bucket saw. Just that, a square poor ergonomic bucket saw.Shortly after Husqvarna then saw the potential of a ergonomic arborist climbing saw. The 346 and 357 would make good backup support in my business for my main saw which is now the 372XP. 
Stihls first real ergonomic saw was the 034 which came out around 1984. The Husky line was ergonomic way back into the late 1960s.Stihl sold alot of saws in the hot climate countries like South America, because of their thermal insulating rubber intake manifolds. But put them in the freezing northern hemisphere and they had carb icing problems for years. Also the stretchable rubber intake manifold was not a good design for best engine performance. Any pressure on the saw while it was cutting caused the intake manifold to shorten or lengthen causing fluctuating intake velocities. On my modified stock appearing competition 064 , I installed homemade aluminum mounts to replace the rubber mounts so my intake manifold doesn't change.[optimal performance]. Husqvarna had that figured out when they first built saws. I haven't looked to close but I believe Stihl did away with the rubber intake elbow on their 441. Now the 441 looks like a good copy of a Husky ,only it took Stihl almost 30 years to do it.
I got 20 yrs left max running my tree service, I don't want to be different any more. I want to go out running the true professional saws....HUSQVARNA.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Worthy opponents my foot. Them scroundrels couldn't pull the cap off the fine poetry writing pens of Father Joat or me, the ole humble one himself. Why they couldn't carry the paper for our fine poems Belgian, hell I'm not so sure they could piece a Husky together, more less write the finest poetry the world has ever known. I do enjoy their attempts at glory but the glory belongs to Father Joat and he has blessed only me, the ole humble one, not them utter scroundrels,hehe



A pitter and a splatter 
from the wee little bladder
of old thal as he pi$$es on this thread,

He's thinking and he's dreaming
of a world with a steaming
from his piles that he scatters all around.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Donno about the 441, but the 361 has a plastic wall over the brake spring, under the clutch cover, not a good build detail when a chain derails - haven't seen that on any other pro saw........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It doesn't really matter, but it still is a slip in the design.......



I don't know about the price of parts in your neck of the woods...but here in the US those plastic covers are really inexpensive. If a chain does derail and ruin the covers the saw can be made new again for just a few dollars. I would rather have the plastic covers than magnesium that got scratched and looked bad forever.


What you see as a design flaw is actually quality engineering.




.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Just got back from 3 days of away from home tree removal jobs.Man have you guys let loose since my last post way back at page 11, 12. Poetry an all.
> 
> Before I left on Thursday, at 7:30 that morning my new Husqvarna 372 XP was delivered to me in person at our local Husky dealer by Husqvarna rep Alvin from the Edmonton,Alberta branch[ 800 miles away]. This being my very first Husky they were more than very proud to serve me. On the very 1st job after piecing down a 70' poplar to 20' with my MS200, I felled the stub with the 372 and blocked it up . It is just burning its 1st tank of fuel,set rich but stills cuts with authority, no different from my well broke in 044.After the 3rd tank I turned in the high speed a 1/4 turn then it really opened up.By this morning the 3rd day of heavy cutting[ 14 hr days] I can now sum up what I think of my new 372XP. Being an old Stihl head I quickly noticed the differences from the 044,and the 441 demo . The 372 was so much better balanced, lighter, spot on ergonomics. The gas and oil caps were a beauty to use.The side chain tensioner was a breeze to use, no digging through oil & sawdust looking for the screw.Airfilter has easy acess, great airfilter[still clean after 3 days].Carb H & L screws are right in front of you not on the opposite side of the saw. The shape of the 372s rear handle is so much better to hang on to from the Stihls round handle.Even the dogs are just the right shape and sharpness. The 372 is very smooth with very little vibration,and this is a 20 year old a/v design .I'm going to find more good features I am sure. To sum up the 372 it is like a tailored suit ,made to fit the operator. On the other hand the operator has to fit the Stihl. *Take some advice from an old Stihlhead; any guy who judges a saws quality from bucking up a trailor load of logs into cookies has no creditable judgement*.




Very well said!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 31, 2008)

Stihlman441 said:


> What a crap test as if thats gunna hapen in the field..............



try milling, my friend... sold the 066's cos i was sick of cleaning the filters.

a day of bucking big wood will do this too...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Slight, did you say slight, dayumm Sawtroll I hate to think what you consider a major flaw. Let me put it to ya in better terms.
> 
> Of all the saws I ever saw, I've never seen a saw with a flaw like my Husky saw.
> 
> ...



so why are stihl going to strato charged, spring av's, and air injection copies? whoops....


----------



## belgian (Aug 31, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I do write poetry, of that no doubt,
> Do you understand what it’s about?
> 
> The verbose threads go on a while,
> ...




That's a sorry sight not to seeing you posting those magnificent poems any longer, father Joat. I am speechless. I'll call on the Master himself to get you back on track, no worries.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2008)

.


There was a poet named Joat
He said "Thats the last note" 

He put down his pen,
Then thought again,

"That's not all she wrote!" 


.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 31, 2008)

belgian said:


> That's a sorry sight not to seeing you posting those magnificent poems any longer, father Joat. I am speechless. I'll call on the Master himself to get you back on track, no worries.



I think he's conceding that I have schooled him. :hmm3grin2orange:
Ba ba ba bad


----------



## Woodie (Aug 31, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Just got back from 3 days of away from home tree removal jobs.Man have you guys let loose since my last post way back at page 11, 12. Poetry an all.
> 
> Before I left on Thursday, at 7:30 that morning my new Husqvarna 372 XP was delivered to me in person at our local Husky dealer by Husqvarna rep Alvin from the Edmonton,Alberta branch[ 800 miles away]. This being my very first Husky they were more than very proud to serve me. On the very 1st job after piecing down a 70' poplar to 20' with my MS200, I felled the stub with the 372 and blocked it up . It is just burning its 1st tank of fuel,set rich but stills cuts with authority, no different from my well broke in 044.After the 3rd tank I turned in the high speed a 1/4 turn then it really opened up.By this morning the 3rd day of heavy cutting[ 14 hr days] I can now sum up what I think of my new 372XP. Being an old Stihl head I quickly noticed the differences from the 044,and the 441 demo . The 372 was so much better balanced, lighter, spot on ergonomics. The gas and oil caps were a beauty to use.The side chain tensioner was a breeze to use, no digging through oil & sawdust looking for the screw.Airfilter has easy acess, great airfilter[still clean after 3 days].Carb H & L screws are right in front of you not on the opposite side of the saw. The shape of the 372s rear handle is so much better to hang on to from the Stihls round handle.Even the dogs are just the right shape and sharpness. The 372 is very smooth with very little vibration,and this is a 20 year old a/v design .I'm going to find more good features I am sure. To sum up the 372 it is like a tailored suit ,made to fit the operator. On the other hand the operator has to fit the Stihl. Take some advice from an old Stihlhead; any guy who judges a saws quality from bucking up a trailor load of logs into cookies has no creditable judgement.




I don't have anything to add to the above...I just think it bears repeating. 

 



.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 31, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I don't have anything to add to the above...I just think it bears repeating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SNOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Woodie (Aug 31, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I don't have anything to add to the above...I just think it bears repeating.





Just Mow said:


> SNOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE



Well Holmen, it appears to me that our good friend Mow was asleep while he was being schooled, and we don't want him to miss your most valuable lesson, so it appears we're just going to have to repeat it again.

*Listen-up, Mow...this is important!!*

Take it away, Holmen:



HolmenTree said:


> Just got back from 3 days of away from home tree removal jobs.Man have you guys let loose since my last post way back at page 11, 12. Poetry an all.
> 
> Before I left on Thursday, at 7:30 that morning my new Husqvarna 372 XP was delivered to me in person at our local Husky dealer by Husqvarna rep Alvin from the Edmonton,Alberta branch[ 800 miles away]. This being my very first Husky they were more than very proud to serve me. On the very 1st job after piecing down a 70' poplar to 20' with my MS200, I felled the stub with the 372 and blocked it up . It is just burning its 1st tank of fuel,set rich but stills cuts with authority, no different from my well broke in 044.After the 3rd tank I turned in the high speed a 1/4 turn then it really opened up.By this morning the 3rd day of heavy cutting[ 14 hr days] I can now sum up what I think of my new 372XP. Being an old Stihl head I quickly noticed the differences from the 044,and the 441 demo . The 372 was so much better balanced, lighter, spot on ergonomics. The gas and oil caps were a beauty to use.The side chain tensioner was a breeze to use, no digging through oil & sawdust looking for the screw.Airfilter has easy acess, great airfilter[still clean after 3 days].Carb H & L screws are right in front of you not on the opposite side of the saw. The shape of the 372s rear handle is so much better to hang on to from the Stihls round handle.Even the dogs are just the right shape and sharpness. The 372 is very smooth with very little vibration,and this is a 20 year old a/v design .I'm going to find more good features I am sure. To sum up the 372 it is like a tailored suit ,made to fit the operator. On the other hand the operator has to fit the Stihl. Take some advice from an old Stihlhead; any guy who judges a saws quality from bucking up a trailor load of logs into cookies has no creditable judgement.


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 31, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Well Holmen, it appears to me that our good friend Mow was asleep while he was being schooled, and we don't want him to miss your most valuable lesson, so it appears we're just going to have to repeat it again.
> 
> *Listen-up, Mow...this is important!!*
> 
> Take it away, Holmen:



Woodrow, the guy is a Husky rep. What did you expect him to say.

Like I have told you before. I have nothing against their pro saws, just the other junk and the way they go to market. There are no dealers around here because STIHL rules the Lone Star state.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Woodrow, the guy is a Husky rep. What did you expect him to say. ....




Where did you get that idea - read his posts again!


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 31, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Where did you get that idea - read his posts again!



My theory.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> My theory.



Well, he has been using Stihls only, until very resently........


----------



## HolmenTree (Aug 31, 2008)

If there ever was a more devoted Stihl man I quess it would be me. When I worked for Stihl Canada back in 1989 I pushed the then new 044. My boss Fred Whyte now president of Stihl USA and my Edmonton branch manager Steve Meriam now manager of product development and marketing Stihl USA, were my biggest mentors.I remember the meal we had with Hans Peter Stihl, I was sitting right next to him. I mentioned to Hans the loose mechanisms on the 044s chainbrake, Hans wrote it down. Fred took me aside at the salad bar and told me I should have told him the problem first, because now Hans will have some poor sap of an engineer working 24 hrs to fix it. Our sales manager Lutz Meyer was sitting on the opposite side of the bench of Mr Stihl and as he told us after he almost peed his pants because Mr Stihl sat there the whole time and Lutz didn't want to bother him.

I have no disrespect for Stihl and I do not plan to work for Husqvarna. Stihl and Husky are two companies that will always be at the top of the heap. They just improve each others products from their competition. We as endusers all need that right?? Stihl was most famous for making heavy timber saws since way back when . Husky 1st built their famous 2100 in 1975. Husky set the standard for ergonomic heavy timber saws with the 2100.At my age of 50 I want to get another 20 yrs in cutting timber with a saw and I want to still have good hands and have a little money in the bank at 70 yrs, thats why I now have switched to Husky.

Willard.


----------



## HolmenTree (Aug 31, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Woodrow, the guy is a Husky rep. What did you expect him to say.
> 
> Like I have told you before. I have nothing against their pro saws, just the other junk and the way they go to market. There are no dealers around here because STIHL rules the Lone Star state.



Baileys can supply all the factory Husky parts you need and I believe they still sell the saws. Great prices and excellent delivery. I'm sure they still offer full warranty.


----------



## peter399 (Aug 31, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Just got back from 3 days of away from home tree removal jobs.Man have you guys let loose since my last post way back at page 11, 12. Poetry an all.
> 
> Before I left on Thursday, at 7:30 that morning my new Husqvarna 372 XP was delivered to me in person at our local Husky dealer by Husqvarna rep Alvin from the Edmonton,Alberta branch[ 800 miles away]. This being my very first Husky they were more than very proud to serve me. On the very 1st job after piecing down a 70' poplar to 20' with my MS200, I felled the stub with the 372 and blocked it up . It is just burning its 1st tank of fuel,set rich but stills cuts with authority, no different from my well broke in 044.After the 3rd tank I turned in the high speed a 1/4 turn then it really opened up.By this morning the 3rd day of heavy cutting[ 14 hr days] I can now sum up what I think of my new 372XP. Being an old Stihl head I quickly noticed the differences from the 044,and the 441 demo . The 372 was so much better balanced, lighter, spot on ergonomics. The gas and oil caps were a beauty to use.The side chain tensioner was a breeze to use, no digging through oil & sawdust looking for the screw.Airfilter has easy acess, great airfilter[still clean after 3 days].Carb H & L screws are right in front of you not on the opposite side of the saw. The shape of the 372s rear handle is so much better to hang on to from the Stihls round handle.Even the dogs are just the right shape and sharpness. The 372 is very smooth with very little vibration,and this is a 20 year old a/v design .I'm going to find more good features I am sure. To sum up the 372 it is like a tailored suit ,made to fit the operator. On the other hand the operator has to fit the Stihl. Take some advice from an old Stihlhead; any guy who judges a saws quality from bucking up a trailor load of logs into cookies has no creditable judgement.




Good post! Glad you like it. That saw eats MS440s for breakfast and MS441s for lunch.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Good post! Glad you like it. That saw eats MS440s for breakfast and MS441s for lunch.



You too have lost your mind...


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> A pitter and a splatter
> from the wee little bladder
> of old thal as he pi$$es on this thread,
> 
> ...



Thank you grasshopper, you just proved my point, worthy my foot,LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 31, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Woodrow, the guy is a Husky rep. What did you expect him to say.
> 
> Like I have told you before. I have nothing against their pro saws, just the other junk and the way they go to market. There are no dealers around here because STIHL rules the Lone Star state.



Huh there is a underground railroad smuggling orange into
your area any guess who that may be? :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Just got back from 3 days of away from home tree removal jobs.Man have you guys let loose since my last post way back at page 11, 12. Poetry an all.
> 
> Before I left on Thursday, at 7:30 that morning my new Husqvarna 372 XP was delivered to me in person at our local Husky dealer by Husqvarna rep Alvin from the Edmonton,Alberta branch[ 800 miles away]. This being my very first Husky they were more than very proud to serve me. On the very 1st job after piecing down a 70' poplar to 20' with my MS200, I felled the stub with the 372 and blocked it up . It is just burning its 1st tank of fuel,set rich but stills cuts with authority, no different from my well broke in 044.After the 3rd tank I turned in the high speed a 1/4 turn then it really opened up.By this morning the 3rd day of heavy cutting[ 14 hr days] I can now sum up what I think of my new 372XP. Being an old Stihl head I quickly noticed the differences from the 044,and the 441 demo . The 372 was so much better balanced, lighter, spot on ergonomics. The gas and oil caps were a beauty to use.The side chain tensioner was a breeze to use, no digging through oil & sawdust looking for the screw.Airfilter has easy acess, great airfilter[still clean after 3 days].Carb H & L screws are right in front of you not on the opposite side of the saw. The shape of the 372s rear handle is so much better to hang on to from the Stihls round handle.Even the dogs are just the right shape and sharpness. The 372 is very smooth with very little vibration,and this is a 20 year old a/v design .I'm going to find more good features I am sure. To sum up the 372 it is like a tailored suit ,made to fit the operator. On the other hand the operator has to fit the Stihl. Take some advice from an old Stihlhead; any guy who judges a saws quality from bucking up a trailor load of logs into cookies has no creditable judgement.



The above comes from a man that knows, hmmm, ok. So since when did the 372 become lighter than the 440? The caps are better, even the shape of the handle grip, boy talk about reaching for straws, what a joke. Even the adjustment screws are in a better spot, wow. Even the dogs are better, LOL
Man I bet you are going to find alot more features. You talk about creditable yet look at all you wrote, a bunch of piddly things that mean zip and yet you say your gonna find more good things, can't wait to see those things, I reckon you will prefer those Allen head screws as a plus too over the Torx on the Stihl's, righttttttttttttttttt. 









Now back to the crediable judgement thing tell me your judgement on the above pic. Your hoop la over your new saw is fine but I too bought a 372 and my story isn't full of bull like yours and lucky me I got the pics to prove what I said. Have a look at the case on my 372 right out the box. Is that your idea of a slight flaw, a defective case drilled wrong so the oil hose won't seat causing a leak that can't be fixed unless the case is changed. That is about as costly a defect that there is isn't it? I have never seen a defect like that in a Stihl. How do you explain that nice beveled oil hole in the case of my 372? Was it taylor made,LOL Is that the excellance your so giddy over, it sure didn't impress me. Looking at that screw up its no wonder Simon was fired from Stihl and went to work for Husky. Oh I noticed you didn't bring that to light either, well I'll be. What else are you not telling us,hmmm


----------



## hoss (Aug 31, 2008)

Now Tommy, don't go confusing the issue with facts.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2008)

hoss said:


> Now Tommy, don't go confusing the issue with facts.:biggrinbounce2:



Just stating fact pilgrim, visuals to back it up,LOL


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The above comes from a man that knows, hmmm, ok. So since when did the 372 become lighter than the 440? The caps are better, even the shape of the handle grip, boy talk about reaching for straws, what a joke. Even the adjustment screws are in a better spot, wow. Even the dogs are better, LOL
> Man I bet you are going to find alot more features. You talk about creditable yet look at all you wrote, a bunch of piddly things that mean zip and yet you say your gonna find more good things, can't wait to see those things, I reckon you will prefer those Allen head screws as a plus too over the Torx on the Stihl's, righttttttttttttttttt.
> 
> 
> ...




But Tom...this is the guy that has cut more than 2 million trees!!!...:monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> But Tom...this is the guy that has cut more than 2 million trees!!!...:monkey:



Well if I could afford to hire a EXXON oil tanker for bar oil I could cut a few trees with my 372, it does run ok, notice I said ok, not a bit better than any other 70cc saw I got but just as good. Thing is EPA would lock me up for putting that much oil on the ground, one tank of fuel, 3 tanks of oil,LOLOL


All kidding aside when I started reading about the shape of the back handle and where the carb adjustment screws are as a huge plus I knew right away its all BS talking..


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well if I could afford to hire a EXXON oil tanker for bar oil I could cut a few trees with my 372, it does run ok, notice I said ok, not a bit better than any other 70cc saw I got but just as good. Thing is EPA would lock me up for putting that much oil on the ground, one tank of fuel, 3 tanks of oil,LOLOL
> 
> 
> All kidding aside when I started reading about the shape of the back handle and where the carb adjustment screws are as a huge plus I knew right away its all BS talking..



So, you don't want to be the captain of the Husky Valdez?


BS talking...yeah...thats why God made poop stink....so you can detect it from a long way off.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The above comes from a man that knows, hmmm, ok. So since when did the 372 become lighter than the 440? The caps are better, even the shape of the handle grip, boy talk about reaching for straws, what a joke. Even the adjustment screws are in a better spot, wow. Even the dogs are better, LOL
> Man I bet you are going to find alot more features. You talk about creditable yet look at all you wrote, a bunch of piddly things that mean zip and yet you say your gonna find more good things, can't wait to see those things, I reckon you will prefer those Allen head screws as a plus too over the Torx on the Stihl's, righttttttttttttttttt.
> 
> 
> ...




tom my derranged friend. who is simon?


----------



## HolmenTree (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The above comes from a man that knows, hmmm, ok. So since when did the 372 become lighter than the 440? The caps are better, even the shape of the handle grip, boy talk about reaching for straws, what a joke. Even the adjustment screws are in a better spot, wow. Even the dogs are better, LOL
> Man I bet you are going to find alot more features. You talk about creditable yet look at all you wrote, a bunch of piddly things that mean zip and yet you say your gonna find more good things, can't wait to see those things, I reckon you will prefer those Allen head screws as a plus too over the Torx on the Stihl's, righttttttttttttttttt.
> 
> 
> ...



Well there Champ [who in the hell would call himself Champ anyway?] I checked your profile and it was empty so that tells me a little about you. So your the guy who field tests saws by cutting up a trailer load of oak logs into cookies, with your sidekick Hoss, with Little Joe and Hop Sing feeding those 30" oak. From what I kind of understood from your earlier posts you are a Stihl dealer,right? Someone who will try to make the competition look bad anyway you can. I'm not even going bother with you 372 oil hole ,you probably sabotaged it yourself. Like I said earlier the only good Stihl dealers are the ones who sell both Stihl & Husky. So you didn't like my good points about my 372 ? Yeah I quess to a cookie cutter they wouldn't be important. Only a pro who uses a saw all day long 5 days a week would understand my good points. Yes because the 372 is so well balanced it does feel lighter then my 044.
Lets go back to post#178 Scootermsp decided to buy the 372. My isn't that something, you then get all emotional after, with all that BS poetry and all.Lets talk about my Stihl background. Being a logger in my earlier years, in early 1989 during a summer shutdown Stihl Canada hires me to do some rep work .I work out of the branch in Edmonton, Alberta.I get a company vehicle and all. A few months later I'm technical services manager. I do alot of road trips dealing with dealers like yourself. By Christmas time I look at myself in the mirror and see a 31 year old in his prime, who made double the wages back home as a logger but now has to work for half of that working with dealers like yourself . So I told Steve and Fred I was pulling the pin. Because I didn't sign a contract on hire I was free to go. Every rep hired after me had to sign a contract. Now there Champ if you don't believe my story then talk to Stihl USA president Fred Whyte yourself. Your a Stihl dealer you should have access. Don't bother talking to Steve Meriam though he is probably still pissed at me if he hears my name. Now after you do all that Champ you and Hoss and all the rest of the crew can ride of into the sunset.

Willard:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The above comes from a man that knows, hmmm, ok. So since when did the 372 become lighter than the 440? The caps are better, even the shape of the handle grip, boy talk about reaching for straws, what a joke. Even the adjustment screws are in a better spot, wow. Even the dogs are better, LOL
> Man I bet you are going to find alot more features. You talk about creditable yet look at all you wrote, a bunch of piddly things that mean zip and yet you say your gonna find more good things, can't wait to see those things, I reckon you will prefer those Allen head screws as a plus too over the Torx on the Stihl's, righttttttttttttttttt.
> 
> 
> ...





*Tommy Im deeply saddened by that picture of the poster child for Swedens finest machining ............*






.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Well there Champ [who in the hell would call himself Champ anyway?] I checked your profile and it was empty so that tells me a little about you. So your the guy who field tests saws by cutting up a trailer load of oak logs into cookies, with your sidekick Hoss, with Little Joe and Hop Sing feeding those 30" oak. From what I kind of understood from your earlier posts you are a Stihl dealer,right? Someone who will try to make the competition look bad anyway you can. I'm not even going bother with you 372 oil hole ,you probably sabotaged it yourself. Like I said earlier the only good Stihl dealers are the ones who sell both Stihl & Husky. So you didn't like my good points about my 372 ? Yeah I quess to a cookie cutter they wouldn't be important. Only a pro who uses a saw all day long 5 days a week would understand my good points. Yes because the 372 is so well balanced it does feel lighter then my 044.
> Lets go back to post#178 Scootermsp decided to buy the 372. My isn't that something, you then get all emotional after, with all that BS poetry and all.Lets talk about my Stihl background. Being a logger in my earlier years, in early 1989 during a summer shutdown Stihl Canada hires me to do some rep work .I work out of the branch in Edmonton, Alberta.I get a company vehicle and all. A few months later I'm technical services manager. I do alot of road trips dealing with dealers like yourself. By Christmas time I look at myself in the mirror and see a 31 year old in his prime, who made double the wages back home as a logger but now has to work for half of that working with dealers like yourself . So I told Steve and Fred I was pulling the pin. Because I didn't sign a contract on hire I was free to go. Every rep hired after me had to sign a contract. Now there Champ if you don't believe my story then talk to Stihl USA president Fred Whyte yourself. Your a Stihl dealer you should have access. Don't bother talking to Steve Meriam though he is probably still pissed at me if he hears my name. Now after you do all that Champ you and Hoss and all the rest of the crew can ride of into the sunset.
> 
> Willard:hmm3grin2orange:



On and on and on and on, good grief Wiilard why no comment on my 372 there buddy. I didn't ask for your life history, just tell me whatcha think of that marvelous 372, LOLOL Emotional, ha, looks like you wrote a book about yourself but ignore the subject all together, get a grip ole boy, chill abit,hehe


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 31, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Tommy Im deeply saddened by that picture of the poster child for Swedens finest machining ............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Time to go all poetry on us, Ultra!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> On and on and on and on, good grief Wiilard why no comment on my 372 there buddy. I didn't ask for your life history, just tell me whatcha think of that marvelous 372, LOLOL Emotional, ha, looks like you wrote a book about yourself but ignore the subject all together, get a grip ole boy, chill abit,hehe



I just want to know why he didn't cash out the 044s ergonomics back in '89 between trips to the salad bar with Hans, Fred, and Lutz...we could have all been saved from cutting billions of board/feet with such a dogpile...


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 31, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Time to go all poetry on us, Ultra!!



    


Im so sad ..........I got suckered buying some of them Huskys.....:censored: :censored: 





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> I just want to know why he didn't cash out the 044s ergonomics back in '89 between trips to the salad bar with Hans, Fred, and Lutz...we could have all been saved from cutting billions of board/feet with such a dogpile...




LOL, well his post was very entertaining to say the least. Still can't understand why he wouldn't comment on all that quailty saw I showed him,LOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Thank you grasshopper, you just proved my point, worthy my foot,LOL



You wouldn't know worthy if it straddled your face, sat down, and wiggled. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> You wouldn't know worthy if it straddled your face, sat down, and wiggled. :greenchainsaw:



Oh yes I would and no matter how much you beg I'm not giving ya any, your not worthy,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh yes I would and no matter how much you beg I'm not giving ya any, your not worthy,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Sick old man. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Sick old man. :greenchainsaw:




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 31, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Good post! Glad you like it. That saw eats MS440s for breakfast and MS441s for lunch.



You are full of chit too. The 440 isn't much faster but it's torque is what makes the Stihl shine. Keep that 2171 in the small stuff. Leave the big jobs to a Stihl. And yes I have both........ 


I also got a laugh out of Holmen tree, LOL. I don't need 20 years of tree work to see the Stihl is the better handling saw. A few hours on the 2171 and I can see the 440 wins hands down. I have failed to see any part of the Jred that is better. You boys give me some good chuckle, keep the BS coming!!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 31, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> it's *torque *is what makes the Stihl shine



dont you mean "talk"


----------



## stevethekiwi (Aug 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> You wouldn't know worthy if it straddled your face, sat down, and wiggled. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 31, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You are full of chit too. The 440 isn't much faster but it's torque is what makes the Stihl shine. Keep that 2171 in the small stuff. Leave the big jobs to a Stihl. And yes I have both........
> 
> 
> I also got a laugh out of Holmen tree, LOL. I don't need 20 years of tree work to see the Stihl is the better handling saw. A few hours on the 2171 and I can see the 440 wins hands down. I have failed to see any part of the Jred that is better. You boys give me some good chuckle, keep the BS coming!!



Ah come on 2000. You've got to admit that "balance" or "handling" is a subjective quality and some people like one make more than another. Silly to use 
subjective qualities to "prove" which is better.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 1, 2008)

There once lived a man in Virginny
who loved saws but bull shatted plenty.

And just when we thought,
the butthole had wrought
the last of his fish weaving tales,
he fretted and fumed,
and promptly resumed,
a windy old orange bashing ditty.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The above comes from a man that knows, hmmm, ok. So since when did the 372 become lighter than the 440? The caps are better, even the shape of the handle grip, boy talk about reaching for straws, what a joke. Even the adjustment screws are in a better spot, wow. Even the dogs are better, LOL
> Man I bet you are going to find alot more features. You talk about creditable yet look at all you wrote, a bunch of piddly things that mean zip and yet you say your gonna find more good things, can't wait to see those things, I reckon you will prefer those Allen head screws as a plus too over the Torx on the Stihl's, righttttttttttttttttt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ho de ho de hum. . .  


thall10326 said:


> As for Drippy, old news Space, I never bring it up unless someone else does first like you just did. Let that saw rest comfortably and I'll never mention it, deal??



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=972625&highlight=drippy#post972625


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You are full of chit too. The 440 isn't much faster but it's torque is what makes the Stihl shine. Keep that 2171 in the small stuff. Leave the big jobs to a Stihl. And yes I have both........
> 
> 
> I also got a laugh out of Holmen tree, LOL. I don't need 20 years of tree work to see the Stihl is the better handling saw. A few hours on the 2171 and I can see the 440 wins hands down. I have failed to see any part of the Jred that is better. You boys give me some good chuckle, keep the BS coming!!



Can you hear that? That is the sound of defeat trying to hang on
as the superior 372 prevails and 2000 wails ohhhh Ms Norris got spanked
:hmm3grin2orange: Besides everyone knows stihl users would rather
clean air filters than work, thats why they love the pos!


----------



## belgian (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Well there Champ [who in the hell would call himself Champ anyway?] I checked your profile and it was empty so that tells me a little about you. So your the guy who field tests saws by cutting up a trailer load of oak logs into cookies, with your sidekick Hoss, with Little Joe and Hop Sing feeding those 30" oak. From what I kind of understood from your earlier posts you are a Stihl dealer,right? Someone who will try to make the competition look bad anyway you can. I'm not even going bother with you 372 oil hole ,you probably sabotaged it yourself. Like I said earlier the only good Stihl dealers are the ones who sell both Stihl & Husky. So you didn't like my good points about my 372 ? Yeah I quess to a cookie cutter they wouldn't be important. Only a pro who uses a saw all day long 5 days a week would understand my good points. Yes because the 372 is so well balanced it does feel lighter then my 044.
> Lets go back to post#178 Scootermsp decided to buy the 372. My isn't that something, you then get all emotional after, with all that BS poetry and all.Lets talk about my Stihl background. Being a logger in my earlier years, in early 1989 during a summer shutdown Stihl Canada hires me to do some rep work .I work out of the branch in Edmonton, Alberta.I get a company vehicle and all. A few months later I'm technical services manager. I do alot of road trips dealing with dealers like yourself. By Christmas time I look at myself in the mirror and see a 31 year old in his prime, who made double the wages back home as a logger but now has to work for half of that working with dealers like yourself . So I told Steve and Fred I was pulling the pin. Because I didn't sign a contract on hire I was free to go. Every rep hired after me had to sign a contract. Now there Champ if you don't believe my story then talk to Stihl USA president Fred Whyte yourself. Your a Stihl dealer you should have access. Don't bother talking to Steve Meriam though he is probably still pissed at me if he hears my name. Now after you do all that Champ you and Hoss and all the rest of the crew can ride of into the sunset.
> 
> Willard:hmm3grin2orange:



Why don't you really tell what made you leave Stihl and become an avid Husky fan ? Is it the saws or do you have an open account with the Stihl folks you worked with ? I suspect the latter.

I do like Husky saws too for many reasons, but never found that their saw handle, gas caps, carb adjuster screws, or spikes are better designed than the Stihls (on the contrary).

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Can you hear that? That is the sound of defeat trying to hang on
> as the superior 372 prevails and 2000 wails ohhhh Ms Norris got spanked
> :hmm3grin2orange: Besides everyone knows stihl users would rather
> clean air filters than work, thats why they love the pos!



Go back and read Gypo Loggers comments about the 372 and the 440. He ran them both. Gypo gave maybe a _slight_ edge in performance to the 372, but went on to say it was a *one man saw*. The nod for reliability went to the 440. You air filter freaks need to get off of it. I will say it again. *Show some proof *that the air filter on the Stihl causes a power loss from becoming clogged after one days work. No proof??? That is what I thought.


----------



## danrclem (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The above comes from a man that knows, hmmm, ok. So since when did the 372 become lighter than the 440? The caps are better, even the shape of the handle grip, boy talk about reaching for straws, what a joke. Even the adjustment screws are in a better spot, wow. Even the dogs are better, LOL
> Man I bet you are going to find alot more features. You talk about creditable yet look at all you wrote, a bunch of piddly things that mean zip and yet you say your gonna find more good things, can't wait to see those things, I reckon you will prefer those Allen head screws as a plus too over the Torx on the Stihl's, righttttttttttttttttt.
> 
> 
> ...



On a serious note. Why didn't Husqvarna fix it or make it right when you took it back? Did they just refuse?


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

danrclem said:


> On a serious note. Why didn't Husqvarna fix it or make it right when you took it back? Did they just refuse?



Lowe's didn't have a service shop.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

danrclem said:


> On a serious note. Why didn't Husqvarna fix it or make it right when you took it back? Did they just refuse?



He did not want it fixed he wanted to use it for a rant! Maybe I will look for the fat bottom girl and bisect it and expose it's many weaknesses! Nah my dogs would bite me for it. Oh tommy is a great chap and knows them stihls well as he gets a lot of practice fixing them


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Lowe's didn't have a service shop.



Mow that was low 
and we're sure ya know
the 372 was never in the depot or the lowe's
and your stihl a ho


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Ho de ho de hum. . .
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=972625&highlight=drippy#post972625



So true but it seems others keep bringing up these 372's as the greatest things since 7up. When I saw the post from the dumbazz in Canada spilling enough BS about the 372 to fill a 30 gallon pig feeder I couldn't resist. When BS gets that deep a man has to do what a man has to do,LOLOLOL

Oddly Space you disappoint me. Your usually one to call out BS when you see it. I notice when the man said the 372 was lighter than the 440 you didn't say a word. That was some easy BS to dispute. Have you taken BS over fact, its a shame the other side can't handle the facts,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

danrclem said:


> On a serious note. Why didn't Husqvarna fix it or make it right when you took it back? Did they just refuse?



It could have probly been fixed but the warranty on it says I pay shipping back and forth. It was a mail order saw, no Husky dealers that I know of in my area. If someone can convince me why its up to me to pay that shipping I'll gladly listen. Take note too it was sometime before I finally opened it up to see why the oil was pouring out of it. One look at that was enuff for me to park it. Funny part is with 30 Stihl's in the building I could care less about it but when the bull over those saws get deep its fun to pull it out. Sure seems to really stuff a sock in the mouthes of the cheerleaders don't it,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> It could have probly been fixed but the warranty on it says I pay shipping back and forth. It was a mail order saw, no Husky dealers that I know of in my area. If someone can convince me why its up to me to pay that shipping I'll gladly listen. Take note too it was sometime before I finally opened it up to see why the oil was pouring out of it. One look at that was enuff for me to park it. Funny part is with 30 Stihl's in the building I could care less about it but when the bull over those saws get deep its fun to pull it out. Sure seems to really stuff a sock in the mouthes of the cheerleaders don't it,LOLOLOLOLOLOL






Take it to the local dealer and make him fix it....Thats what the 2 year warranty is about.....It has a 2 year warranty ......Did I mention it has a 2 year warranty....



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> He did not want it fixed he wanted to use it for a rant! Maybe I will look for the fat bottom girl and bisect it and expose it's many weaknesses! Nah my dogs would bite me for it. Oh tommy is a great chap and knows them stihls well as he gets a lot of practice fixing them



Its not a rant , its my pleasure,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Take it to the local dealer and make him fix it....Thats what the 2 year warranty is about.....It has a 2 year warranty ......Did I mention it has a 2 year warranty....
> 
> 
> 
> .



It does, well gee all I gotta do is find me a servicing Husky dealer around here, I'm screwed,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> It does, well gee all I gotta do is find me a servicing Husky dealer around here, I'm screwed,LOLOLOLOLOLOL



Nobody sells Huskys in your area?? You could just send it back to the place you bought it from and have the cheerleaders pay the shipping.....Looks like the cheap deal on that saw is going to cost the cheerleaders about $60 more before it said and done to keep you quiet about there beloved 372.......opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Its not a rant , its my pleasure,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Gotcha didn't I lol, now tommy remember that moral fiber thingy!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Nobody sells Huskys in your area?? You could just send it back to the place you bought it from and have the cheerleaders pay the shipping.....Looks like the cheap deal on that saw is going to cost the cheerleaders about $60 more before it said and done to keep you quiet about there beloved 372.......opcorn: opcorn:




Well now thats an eye deer. I'll wait by the mailbox for the money to come in. They will have to trust me never to memtion it again about as much as I will trust them to send me the shipping money,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Gotcha didn't I lol, now tommy remember that moral fiber thingy!




So true Rope. Thats why I had to tackle the dummy in Canada, my high moral fiber couldn't allow such BS to stand,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi my name is Steve .


Im passing the hat to collect money for the 372 disaster fund ...Seems there was a birth defect on a 372 and a friend needs money to have it fixed...



Please send donations to Mr. Thall and you will be put on a list of 372 supporters....



Thank you

Steve




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hi my name is Steve .
> 
> 
> Im passing the hat to collect money for the 372 disaster fund ...Seems there was a birth defect on a 372 and a friend needs money to have it fixed...
> ...


In return anyone who donates to the fund will have their name engraved in stone at the 372 memorial for millions to see. For a 50.00 donation they will recieve a sign copy of THE 372 LIVES, written by yours truely,


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true Rope. Thats why I had to tackle the dummy in Canada, my high moral fiber couldn't allow such BS to stand,LOLOLOLOLOL



I do have a stihl in my shed been there about seven years never
ran right it's in pieces now it was a pos 019t. Maybe I will get it out
and see what the problem was, I did not have time it would not start
and I bought an echo cs301 good cheap saw and worked 2 years
until stolen. I have not really looked at the stihl long enough to
see what was wrong but everyone was having trouble with them.
My company bought twenty saws in one buy and about five were good.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's come the mailman. What do we have here, a letter from Stihl. Lets see here. Oh its a donation, .25cents, hot dayummm,LOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Here's come the mailman. What do we have here, a letter from Stihl. Lets see here. Oh its a donation, .25cents, hot dayummm,LOLOLOL





Tommy I'll send you a dollar just to support the mighty 372....Please do not engrave my name in stone.......


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I do have a stihl in my shed been there about seven years never
> ran right it's in pieces now it was a pos 019t. Maybe I will get it out
> and see what the problem was, I did not have time it would not start
> and I bought an echo cs301 good cheap saw and worked 2 years
> ...




Don't bother Rope, that saw is a nitemare. Even I can tell you your wasting your time on that thing. See Rope I can call a spade a spade. Throw it away, its a POS 100%.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tommy I'll send you a dollar just to support the mighty 372....Please do not engrave my name in stone.......



Why not, I'm sharpening my chisels as we speak. I got a big rock out in the feild I'm gonna drag in with the tractor, I'm ready to build the memorial,LOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Why not, I'm sharpening my chisels as we speak. I got a big rock out in the feild I'm gonna drag in with the tractor, I'm ready to build the memorial,LOLOLOL





That rock will crush that mighty 372 in an act of *God* storm.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> That rock will crush that mighty 372 in an act of *God* storm.....



Well good Lord willing I'll get the chain and drag it in here, clean off the cow dooty and sqaure it up. Still deciding where to put it. Think I'll just take it up to the Stihl shop and set it up,millions will see it when coming to buy a Stihl:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Here's come the mailman. What do we have here, a letter from Stihl. Lets see here. Oh its a donation, .25cents, hot dayummm,LOLOLOL




   Even Stihl doesn't trust you with $$$$:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

belgian said:


> Even Stihl doesn't trust you with $$$$:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats not the worst of it. Included was a small note, WE TOLD YOU SO,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well good Lord willing I'll get the chain and drag it in here, clean off the cow dooty and sqaure it up. Still deciding where to put it. Think I'll just take it up to the Stihl shop and set it up,millions will see it when coming to buy a Stihl:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:





You can park it next to the dumpster and people can drop off there Husky's ....It could be a huge grave site...............


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats not the worst of it. Included was a small note, WE TOLD YOU SO,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



How long did it take a dealer to shop around for a defective saw of another's brand to poke fun with?


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> You can park it next to the dumpster and people can drop off there Husky's ....It could be a huge grave site...............



Well not likely I'd do such a cruel thing, I'm not that mean. I got an eye deer, I'll just pull the dumpster up to the stone,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> There are no dealers around here because STIHL rules the Lone Star state.



Yeah? Well how tough could that be? As I recall, Ann Richards once ruled the Lone-Star state as well...

*BRAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> How long did it take a dealer to shop around for a defective saw of another's brand to poke fun with?



Well Rope that saw came from Cali Fornia, I never seen it untill she arrived that faithfull day in ole Virginy. She crossed the entire country, maybe the defect was due to UPS jarring it around in the truck, no wait a minute, it was in ter nal,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Yeah? Well how tough could that be? As I recall, Ann Richards once ruled the Lone-Star state as well...
> 
> *BRAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*




I think I said that when I removed the oil pump, LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now back to the crediable judgement thing tell me your judgement on the above pic. Your hoop la over your new saw is fine but I too bought a 372 and my story isn't full of bull like yours and lucky me I got the pics to prove what I said. Have a look at the case on my 372 right out the box. Is that your idea of a slight flaw, a defective case drilled wrong so the oil hose won't seat causing a leak that can't be fixed unless the case is changed. That is about as costly a defect that there is isn't it? I have never seen a defect like that in a Stihl. How do you explain that nice beveled oil hole in the case of my 372? Was it taylor made,LOL Is that the excellance your so giddy over, it sure didn't impress me. Looking at that screw up its no wonder Simon was fired from Stihl and went to work for Husky. Oh I noticed you didn't bring that to light either, well I'll be. What else are you not telling us,hmmm




How 'bout a set of Stihl blower tubes that are the wrong diameter to connect properly to each other...I think that's pizz-poor engineering too....



.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> How 'bout a set of Stihl blower tubes that are the wrong diameter to connect properly to each other...I think that's pizz-poor engineering too....
> 
> 
> 
> .





You Stihl pissed that you have a short screwdriver....




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> How 'bout a set of Stihl blower tubes that are the wrong diameter to connect properly to each other...I think that's pizz-poor engineering too....
> 
> 
> 
> .



Since when did anyone care what you think, here, I'll give you my .25 cents donation from Stihl to you. Call someone who sell you a long screwdriver,hehehe


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> You can park it next to the dumpster and people can drop off there Husky's ....It could be a huge grave site...............



Ok now here's some truth for ya! I was employed by a nationwide
power provider and was a supervisor over line clearance crew and
we had a parts trailer made out of a semi! In that semi were parts 
from saws that had bit the dust and there were 2 orange per 25
two tones. Having moral fiber too, I will say that alone is not a
great barometer as many stihls were bought due to popularity.
I do know management would rebuild once and then trash there 
saws. I have wore some huskys out and stihls but the husky's
lasted the longest in my experiance!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok now here's some truth for ya! I was employed by a nationwide
> power provider and was a supervisor over line clearance crew and
> we had a parts trailer made out of a semi! In that semi were parts
> from saws that had bit the dust and there were 2 orange per 25
> ...



Ok here's a rebuttle. Hart Tree Service in Va. Used Husky for years. Had them all, I mean all. One by one he got rid of every one becuase they couldn't take the abuse. His truck is now loaded with Stihls, I know cause I sold em to him. My buddy Hoss can attest to that, he worked for the man one time. Mr Hart is very ruff on saws. He'll tell you Husky couldn't take it, the Stihl's will. 

Another rebuttle. Arlington Fire Company. Using the 2171 Rescue Saws, not anymore. Spent too much time on the bench instead in use. What are they using now, MS460 Stihl Rescue saws sold to them by yours truely.

I shall await your rebuttle Rope and then I'll rebuttle you again and again and again. I got a long long long list that have seen the light and come to glory,LOLOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

I trade my shotgun I won for this. What do ya think

http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/822139411.html
















I know, I just derailed this thread again..........


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> and then I'll rebuttle you again and again and agan.



I don't like the sounds of that one, Rope...I just don't.

Take care to keep your back to him, and if you drop your keys, just kick 'em home...




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I don't like the sounds of that one, Rope...I just don't.
> 
> Take care to keep your back to him, and if you drop your keys, just kick 'em home...
> 
> ...



LOL, Rope and me fuss good with each other. Its scroundrels like you that make me wanna load up the ole scatter blaster,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, Rope and me fuss good with each other. Its scroundrels like you that make me wanna load up the ole scatter blaster,LOLOLOLOL



Watch out for banjo music too, Rope...nothing good ever comes from hearing banjo music...




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Watch out for banjo music too, Rope...nothing good ever comes from hearing banjo music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Woodie ya ever hear that song by Bill Monroe called O Death? Its got some fine banjo pickin and fiddle playing in it. I think I'll record it and play it over and over at the memorial, whatcha think,hehehehehe


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> fine banjo pickin



Isn't that like:


Guest host
Jumbo shrimp
PAC-10 defense
Brief speech
Business ethics
Current history
Stihl quality
Climbing down
Friendly fire
Objective opinion

Tom Hall...putting the "moron" in "oxymoron" for over five decades!!






.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Isn't that like:
> 
> 
> Guest host
> ...



Not at all ya big dummy. Bill Monroe was the Godfather of bluegrass. Course I didn't expect you city boys to know that. I can tell by the whoosy saws yaw use,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> You Stihl pissed that you have a short screwdriver....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Poor Woodie...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Woodie*

Post me some stuff so I can come back and smack your ole hide with. I'm gonna grab a bite to eat and go out in the shed. Yup I'm gonna go outthere and admire where the adjustment screws are on my 372. I'm gonna admire the contour of the handle. I'm gonna admire the dogs on it. Hell I'm gonna do one better, I'm gonna admire the the air that surrounds it. Homey or whatever his name was has nothing on this cat. Laters for now, been fun. Enjoy ya Labor Day...


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

belgian said:


> Why don't you really tell what made you leave Stihl and become an avid Husky fan ? Is it the saws or do you have an open account with the Stihl folks you worked with ? I suspect the latter.
> 
> I do like Husky saws too for many reasons, but never found that their saw handle, gas caps, carb adjuster screws, or spikes are better designed than the Stihls (on the contrary).
> 
> opcorn: opcorn:



I don't have the luxury to sit in front of my computer all day, but I found a little time here. I quit working for Stihl at christmas of 1989. From there I went back logging with my 064. In the mid 1990s I believe, Fred Whyte became president of Stihl USA, and my branch manager Steve Meriam became manager of product research & development for Stihl USA. At about that same time I left piecework logging because the company I worked for replaced us fallers with mechanical harvestors working 24 hrs. I took the hourly rate job at the lumber mill and start doing residential treework on the side then eventially am now full time as an arborist.
Back in 1989 the 044s competition was the 268 Husky, when winter came of that year [-20 below average with lots of snow] the 268s kept running for the loggers and the 044 froze up and the Stihl dealers were not happy, 044s coming back in the droves. That was another nail in the coffin for my Stihl career. It wasn't until 3 years later Stihl sent me an 044 Artic[heated carb] to test. It was mechanical [heated tube off the muffler] and didn't work that good. About a year later the 044 Artic was a reality with a new electrically heated carb.
The reason I recently switched to Husky after running Stihls for 26 yrs, is because I am disappointed in the 441, it is like going back 20 years and adding stratocharging onto a 268. That tells me Husky has 20 years over Stihl and they are going to have that much more to offer in the future. The 268 set the standard. 
Now to my fine points of the 372. ONLY A PRO END USER WHO MAKES A LIVING WITH A SAW WILL SEE THESE EGORNOMIC FEATURES ON THE 372. IF I WAS JUST A PART TIME FIREWOOD CUTTER I MIGHT NOT CARE. THE ULTIMATE SAWS ARE THE PRO USED SAWS, THEY SET THE STANDARD.

Willard.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I don't have the luxury to sit in front of my computer all day, but I found a little time here. I quit working for Stihl at christmas of 1989. From there I went back logging with my 064. In the mid 1990s I believe, Fred Whyte became president of Stihl USA, and my branch manager Steve Meriam became manager of product research & development for Stihl USA. At about that same time I left piecework logging because the company I worked for replaced us fallers with mechanical harvestors working 24 hrs. I took the hourly rate job at the lumber mill and start doing residential treework on the side then eventially am now full time as an arborist.
> Back in 1989 the 044s competition was the 268 Husky, when winter came of that year [-20 below average with lots of snow] the 268s kept running for the loggers and the 044 froze up and the Stihl dealers were not happy, 044s coming back in the droves. That was another nail in the coffin for my Stihl career. It wasn't until 3 years later Stihl sent me an 044 Artic[heated carb] to test. It was mechanical [heated tube off the muffler] and didn't work that good. About a year later the 044 Artic was a reality with a new electrically heated carb.
> The reason I recently switched to Husky after running Stihls for 26 yrs, is because I am disappointed in the 441, it is like going back 20 years and adding stratocharging onto a 268. That tells me Husky has 20 years over Stihl and they are going to have that much more to offer in the future. The 268 set the standard.
> Now to my fine points of the 372. ONLY A PRO END USER WHO MAKES A LIVING WITH A SAW WILL SEE THESE EGORNOMIC FEATURES ON THE 372. IF I WAS JUST A PART TIME FIREWOOD CUTTER I MIGHT NOT CARE. THE ULTIMATE SAWS ARE THE PRO USED SAWS, THEY SET THE STANDARD.
> ...





    So sad........  



.


----------



## Peacock (Sep 1, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Go back and read Gypo Loggers comments about the 372 and the 440. He ran them both. Gypo gave maybe a _slight_ edge in performance to the 372, but went on to say it was a *one man saw*. The nod for reliability went to the 440. You air filter freaks need to get off of it. I will say it again. *Show some proof *that the air filter on the Stihl causes a power loss from becoming clogged after one days work. No proof??? That is what I thought.



opcorn:


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true but it seems others keep bringing up these 372's as the greatest things since 7up. When I saw the post from the dumbazz in Canada spilling enough BS about the 372 to fill a 30 gallon pig feeder I couldn't resist. When BS gets that deep a man has to do what a man has to do,LOLOLOL
> 
> Oddly Space you disappoint me. Your usually one to call out BS when you see it. I notice when the man said the 372 was lighter than the 440 you didn't say a word. That was some easy BS to dispute. Have you taken BS over fact, its a shame the other side can't handle the facts,hehe



Hey there Cookie Cutting Champ, take some schooling from my last post to Belgian #554. Yeah the 372 feels lighter then my 044 because it has more superior ergonomics. You better watch who you call a dumb azz in Canada, Stihl USA president Fred Whyte and development manager Steve Meriam who are both Canadian may come down from Virginia Beach and spank your little Stihl dealership azz.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Hey there Cookie Cutting Champ, take some schooling from my last post to Belgian. Yeah the 372 feels lighter then my 044 because it has more superior ergonomics. You better watch who you call a dumb azz in Canada, Stihl USA president Fred Whyte and development manager Steve Meriam who are both Canadian may come down from Virginia Beach and spank your little Stihl dealership azz.




Only if they bring Paul Martin....  




.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Only if they bring Paul Martin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Paul Martin hasn't been our prime minister for years ! Try Stephen Harper.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> LOL Paul Martin hasn't been our prime minister for years ! Try Stephen Harper.





You'll need Paul Martin............  



.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> So sad........
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hey I couldn't be happier now, own my own company, have a young family, 50 yrs old and can still bench 225 for 20 reps, can do 3 sets of 10 rep full chinups to the chest and behind the neck and can warm up with 20 reps of 300 lb. deadlifts. AND I AM NOW RUNNING HUSQVARNA.

Willard.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> You'll need Paul Martin............
> 
> 
> 
> .



If we still had Paul Martin there would be no Canadian troops in Afganastan.

The prime minister before Paul Martin, John Chreatian was the street fighter.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Hey there Cookie Cutting Champ, take some schooling from my last post to Belgian. Yeah the 372 feels lighter then my 044 because it has more superior ergonomics. You better watch who you call a dumb azz in Canada, Stihl USA president Fred Whyte and development manager Steve Meriam who are both Canadian may come down from Virginia Beach and spank your little Stihl dealership azz.



Well hello Homey. You know the more I read of what you write the more I'm convinced your flight of stairs is missing a few steps. Go back and check the dates on that post you wrote Belgian. Seems to me your saying you went back to logging after leaving Stihl in 1989. You claim shortly there after the 044 came out and there was a ton of problems. The 044 didn't hit the market untill 1998 according to my book, 11 years after your shortly there after 1989 and your wondering why I'm calling you a dumb azz. You say back in 1989 the competition for the 288 was the 044. The 044 didn't come out till 1998 so Homey by your own BS your exposed to be just what I said you are, a dumb azz. You got a date book of saw listings don't you, you worked for Stihl, go check when the 044 came out and enjoy that crow, its mm mm good.

Homey you enjoy that 372 now ya hear, its really a pretty good saw. The one I got is what it is but its only one out of millions, I realize that. Far as all those features you pointed out spare us, my screwdriver to adjust the carb works just as well on the right side of a saw as it does the left side,LOL


----------



## tree_beard (Sep 1, 2008)

i thought the 044 arrived about 93... im sure my service manual is pre 98


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hi my name is Steve .
> 
> 
> Im passing the hat to collect money for the 372 disaster fund ...Seems there was a birth defect on a 372 and a friend needs money to have it fixed...
> ...




Tommy doesn't want that saw fixed, remember........ opcorn:


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well hello Homey. You know the more I read of what you write the more I'm convinced your flight of stairs is missing a few steps. Go back and check the dates on that post you wrote Belgian. Seems to me your saying you went back to logging after leaving Stihl in 1989. You claim shortly there after the 044 came out and there was a ton of problems. The 044 didn't hit the market untill 1998 according to my book, 11 years after your shortly there after 1989 and your wondering why I'm calling you a dumb azz. You say back in 1989 the competition for the 288 was the 044. The 044 didn't come out till 1998 so Homey by your own BS your exposed to be just what I said you are, a dumb azz. You got a date book of saw listings don't you, you worked for Stihl, go check when the 044 came out and enjoy that crow, its mm mm good.
> 
> Homey you enjoy that 372 now ya hear, its really a pretty good saw. The one I got is what it is but its only one out of millions, I realize that. Far as all those features you pointed out spare us, my screwdriver to adjust the carb works just as well on the right side of a saw as it does the left side,LOL



You call yourself a Stihl dealer , the 044 came out in the spring of 1989, you dumb azz. Now everyone sees what kind of loser you are ./


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

tree_beard said:


> i thought the 044 arrived about 93... im sure my service manual is pre 98



You know Tree I'm thinking you may be right. The book I got here on generations of Stihl saw saws shows 1998. Is that a misprint, turn the 98 around and you got 89. Ole Homey may be closer than I thought but I still think he's missing a few steps,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> You call yourself a Stihl dealer , the 044 came out in the spring of 1989, you dumb azz. Now everyone sees what kind of loser you are ./




Look up ya big dummy, I gave you the bennifit of the doubt,hehe


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> You call yourself a Stihl dealer , the 044 came out in the spring of 1989, you dumb azz. Now everyone sees what kind of loser you are ./




opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 1, 2008)

No Stihl head here but I thought it was 92?opcorn:


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well hello Homey. You know the more I read of what you write the more I'm convinced your flight of stairs is missing a few steps. Go back and check the dates on that post you wrote Belgian. Seems to me your saying you went back to logging after leaving Stihl in 1989. You claim shortly there after the 044 came out and there was a ton of problems. The 044 didn't hit the market untill 1998 according to my book, 11 years after your shortly there after 1989 and your wondering why I'm calling you a dumb azz. You say back in 1989 the competition for the 288 was the 044. The 044 didn't come out till 1998 so Homey by your own BS your exposed to be just what I said you are, a dumb azz. You got a date book of saw listings don't you, you worked for Stihl, go check when the 044 came out and enjoy that crow, its mm mm good.
> 
> Homey you enjoy that 372 now ya hear, its really a pretty good saw. The one I got is what it is but its only one out of millions, I realize that. Far as all those features you pointed out spare us, my screwdriver to adjust the carb works just as well on the right side of a saw as it does the left side,LOL



I quit Stihl christmas 1989 ,I was back logging Jan 3 1990.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I quit Stihl christmas 1989 ,I was back logging Jan 3 1990.



Well Homey tell us why ya quit, spill the beans man, this cliffhanger is killing us,LOLOL


----------



## tree_beard (Sep 1, 2008)

holmen may be factually right, but i reckon we can all see who is on the moral high ground....













you ok up there tommy?


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Homey tell us why ya quit, spill the beans man, this cliffhanger is killing us,LOLOL



You really are a dumdazz, short term memory ,reread #554 

1998 hahahahahahahaha and you are a Stihl dealer and a saw expert


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

tree_beard said:


> holmen may be factually right, but i reckon we can all see who is on the moral high ground....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm luving life Tree. That nitwit telling us he can bench some weights just tells me more that feller is missing a few steps,lol.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> You really are a dumdazz, short term memory ,reread #554
> 
> 1998 hahahahahahahaha and you are a Stihl dealer and a saw expert




The real reason sir, not the fantacy,LOLOL


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

:monkey: :monkey:


tree_beard said:


> holmen may be factually right, but i reckon we can all see who is on the moral high ground....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I'm luving life Tree. That nitwit telling us he can bench some weights just tells me more that feller is missing a few steps,lol.



Just proving I'll be doing treework with a saw when I'm 70


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Just proving I'll be doing treework with a saw when I'm 70



Well I bet your new 372 will still be running when your 70 as well. After that write up you gave it it may be running for 50 more years,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The real reason sir, not the fantacy,LOLOL



Well I lost interest here, yawn. Smell you later there champ

Willard


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Well I lost interest here, yawn. Smell you later there champ
> 
> Willard



Well shoot Homey your no fun at all. Take the rest of the day off and go buy some saws for that big company of yours, I see ya only got 8 saws, man pinching pennies are ya, hell I got more than that sitting on the back porch,hehehe


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Well I lost interest here, yawn. Smell you later there champ
> 
> Willard





opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2008)

Ol' Hick also told me that he likes the 372xp much better than the 441 - he have both at the moment.........


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Ol' Hick also told me that he likes the 372xp much better than the 441 - he have both at the moment.........



I gotta both too. Its a matter of perferance or in my case a matter of oil,LOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Ol' Hick also told me that he likes the 372xp much better than the 441 - he have both at the moment.........



*Troll go derail a thread with your BS about your NE346.....*oke: oke:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Just proving I'll be doing treework with a saw when I'm 70



:yourock: :yourock: 

Congrats with the Nova!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Troll go derail a thread with your BS about your NE346.....*oke: oke:




Hmmm, any proof that the 4200S is on its way?


Btw, I dont post BS !











....unless when I want to......


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> :yourock: :yourock:
> 
> Congrats with the Nova!



I think he deserves more. He's a hoot, full of bull but a hoot, let me honor him,hehe


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmm, any proof that the 4200S is on its way?
> 
> 
> Btw, I dont post BS !
> ...





You'll have to wait......


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Tommy doesn't want that saw fixed, remember........ opcorn:




Ewwwwwww I missed this post. Sawtroll I'm waiting on the mailman to bring me your donation, tell me, how much did ya send, send much, send often,LOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ewwwwwww I missed this post. Sawtroll I'm waiting on the mailman to bring me your donation, tell me, how much did ya send, send much, send often,LOL





You'll be waiting along time..............  Troll doesn't even have his wallet run in yet......


.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> You'll have to wait......



It probably won't be worth it, unless they get the weight down by a substantial amount, and/or beat the 242xp on power.........


...and even then, there is the question of what to use it for??????


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> ...and even then, there is the question of what to use it for??????



AN AXE?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> You'll be waiting along time..............  Troll doesn't even have his wallet run in yet......
> 
> 
> .



lol... wallet empty, due to small bars


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol... wallet empty, due to small bars


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol... wallet empty, due to small bars



and my twenty


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> and my twenty



my $20...

safe as houses

i saw you last night, you changed it then quickly changed it back


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok here's a rebuttle. Hart Tree Service in Va. Used Husky for years. Had them all, I mean all. One by one he got rid of every one becuase they couldn't take the abuse. His truck is now loaded with Stihls, I know cause I sold em to him. My buddy Hoss can attest to that, he worked for the man one time. Mr Hart is very ruff on saws. He'll tell you Husky couldn't take it, the Stihl's will.
> 
> Another rebuttle. Arlington Fire Company. Using the 2171 Rescue Saws, not anymore. Spent too much time on the bench instead in use. What are they using now, MS460 Stihl Rescue saws sold to them by yours truely.
> 
> I shall await your rebuttle Rope and then I'll rebuttle you again and again and again. I got a long long long list that have seen the light and come to glory,LOLOLOL



Well thall ole buddy I wont argue that they did go all stihl so they could have you fix there saws. I have heard from you that no husky dealers in your area, so they probably wanted customer support. Many pros will repair there own saws so not so much needed. I do think some of what your cookin was bs


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> :monkey: :monkey:



Don't worry, Holmen...the Steal dealers react pretty angrily whenever their ox gets gored. 

If you don't like Steal, well then you HAVE to be a Husky rep. (Nevermind the fact that the people giving you the grief are all Steal dealers.) 

Do what I do...take it with a grain of salt, and just remember...Stihl has been number two for over a decade now, and it really sticks in their craw. 

Run what you brung...that's what the rest of us do. 




.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 1, 2008)

:agree2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Well thall ole buddy I wont argue that they did go all stihl so they could have you fix there saws. I have heard from you that no husky dealers in your area, so they probably wanted customer support. Many pros will repair there own saws so not so much needed. I do think some of what your cookin was bs



Really, your kidding,LOLOL

Rope in my area the only Husky dealer is Tractor Supply and well they send they're folks over to me. What can I say,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Don't worry, Holmen...the Steal dealers react pretty angrily whenever their ox gets gored.
> 
> If you don't like Steal, well then you HAVE to be a Husky rep. (Nevermind the fact that the people giving you the grief are all Steal dealers.)
> 
> ...



Woodie whatcha talking about, Homey is ok in my book, hell I gave him some posi rep for the fun today. He don't need you as a babysitter, go adjust your blower carb ya loud mouth punk!

BTW Woodie, Stihl isn't Ford, Stihl really is No.1,hehe


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> :agree2:



:agree2:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie whatcha talking about, Homey is ok in my book, hell I gave him some posi rep for the fun today. He don't need you as a babysitter, go adjust your blower carb ya loud mouth punk!
> 
> BTW Woodie, Stihl isn't Ford, Stihl really is No.1,hehe






:yourock: :yourock: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Really, your kidding,LOLOL
> 
> Rope in my area the only Husky dealer is Tractor Supply and well they send they're folks over to me. What can I say,LOL



That explains why their husky's were not holding up they
were not getting a pro husky at tsc! I would put my oldest
372 up against a new 441 for any test including outlasting
it and it has five going on six years heavy use how is that
for confidence pard?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Nobody sells Huskys in your area?? You could just send it back to the place you bought it from and have the cheerleaders pay the shipping.....Looks like the cheap deal on that saw is going to cost the cheerleaders about $60 more before it said and done to keep you quiet about there beloved 372.......opcorn: opcorn:






*Hmmmmmmm......From the looks of it ,the Husky cheerleaders dont support there brand.........*  


Tommy How much did we get so far for the shipping bill??


..


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie whatcha talking about, Homey is ok in my book, hell I gave him some posi rep for the fun today. He don't need you as a babysitter, go adjust your blower carb ya loud mouth punk!
> 
> BTW Woodie, Stihl isn't Ford, Stihl really is No.1,hehe



Bullspit. Manual ain't here, so I'm gonna call you on it. I know he would if he were here.

You gotcher panties all up in a wad cause someone had professional experience and he crapped on your brand. Personally, I think you said some stuff wasn't like you, and definitely wasn't up to high moral fiber. My own opinion...you need to take some high-moral Metamucil to clear your system.

Sorry, Tommy...you know I likes ya...ya heathen heifer whore, but I gotta call this one like I see it.

p.s. Stihl is number two, and you danm well know it. If Stihl had the capital to invest in their saw lines, they might be able to regain number one, either through market share or acquisition.

But make no mistake about it...they're number two.

Now quit stepping number in 2, and I won't have to come back here and school your onery axe!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Hmmmmmmm......From the looks of it ,the Husky cheerleaders dont support there brand.........*
> 
> 
> Tommy How much did we get so far for the shipping bill??
> ...



We support our brand just not a biased operator I can kill a new 660
in one day if I want to!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 1, 2008)

I can kill ANY saw in about 60 seconds, maybe less:greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Bullspit. Manual ain't here, so I'm gonna call you on it. I know he would if he were here.
> 
> You gotcher panties all up in a wad cause someone had professional experience and he crapped on your brand. Personally, I think you said some stuff wasn't like you, and definitely wasn't up to high moral fiber. My own opinion...you need to take some high-moral Metamucil to clear your system.
> 
> ...



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww temper temper,LOLOLOLOL 

Woodie what happened to your funny bone ole boy, I've been having a ball in this thread. Now if you can't laff and play like a good boy I'm gonna have to tar your hide and run ya outta here, cheer up, chill ,hehehe


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I can kill ANY saw in about 60 seconds, maybe less:greenchainsaw:






Run it over with the skidder, send it through the chipper, no oil in the gas and the list goes on......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Run it over with the skidder, send it through the chipper, no oil in the gas and the list goes on......



I will use no external forces, including gravity, or bullets..


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Run it over with the skidder, send it through the chipper, no oil in the gas and the list goes on......



Or let a thinskinned idiot like blackoak or red run it.:monkey: :deadhorse:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> That explains why their husky's were not holding up they
> were not getting a pro husky at tsc! I would put my oldest
> 372 up against a new 441 for any test including outlasting
> it and it has five going on six years heavy use how is that
> for confidence pard?



Cant argu that at all Rope. They getem in a box overthere, no instructions what so ever. Its not the saws fault most times but I don't lay all the blame on TSC, the maker is allowing it so they are just as guilty.

So ya wanna compare ya ole 372 to a 441 in any test do ya, ok, lets get started.







Now go turn that 372 over and look at the front anit vib spring and compare. Report back ASAP, I aint got all nite,LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww temper temper,LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Woodie what happened to your funny bone ole boy, I've been having a ball in this thread. Now if you can't laff and play like a good boy I'm gonna have to tar your hide and run ya outta here, cheer up, chill ,hehehe



Sorry Tommy...I stand by my post. And my sense of humor is intact. (Which is why I called you a heathen heifer whore...) (Cause we all know you ain't no heifer...)



.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I can kill ANY saw in about 60 seconds, maybe less:greenchainsaw:



I have a crosscut I would like to see done without a torch
or in other words just by using it the way it is supposed to
be used


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Sorry Tommy...I stand by my post. And my sense of humor is intact. (Which is why I called you a heathen heifer whore...) (Cause we all know you ain't no heifer...)
> 
> 
> 
> .





lololol 

I think you're confusing Heifers with steers...


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww temper temper,LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Woodie what happened to your funny bone ole boy, I've been having a ball in this thread. Now if you can't laff and play like a good boy I'm gonna have to tar your hide and run ya outta here, cheer up, chill ,hehehe







*Poor Woodie*



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I can kill ANY saw in about 60 seconds, maybe less:greenchainsaw:




Yup!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Poor Woodie*
> 
> 
> 
> .



Poor misguided stihlheads!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> lololol
> 
> I think you're confusing Heifers with steers...



Like he would know the difference,LOLOL

A steer is what, ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now go turn that 372 over and look at the front anit vib spring and compare. Report back ASAP, I aint got all nite,LOLOL



Simple. Stihl engineers are compensating for their engine. Apparently it's not as smooth as a Husky. By engineering the better engine, Husqvarna can use smaller, lighter springs. Everything in balance, my friend.

The Stihl saw has bigger springs because...let's face it...it probably needs it.









.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> lololol
> 
> I think you're confusing Heifers with steers...




Of course I am! But let's face it...heathen steer whore just don't have the same ring to it! 



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Sorry Tommy...I stand by my post. And my sense of humor is intact. (Which is why I called you a heathen heifer whore...) (Cause we all know you ain't no heifer...)
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well I retract my post to you Woodie. I thought you was being a sissy. I feel bad I thought such a thing, please forgive me. Now listen up ya bonehead, don't make me unleash the wrath of Stihl on your piddly J-red azz, it won't be pretty, ya hear me fool, GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Simple. Stihl engineers are compensating for their engine. Apparently it's not as smooth as a Husky. By engineering the better engine, Husqvarna can use smaller, lighter springs. Everything in balance, my friend.
> 
> The Stihl saw has bigger springs because...let's face it...it probably needs it.
> 
> ...



Yep also needs a can of Vaseline to go along with the sale of every stihl.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Simple. Stihl engineers are compensating for their engine. Apparently it's not as smooth as a Husky. By engineering the better engine, Husqvarna can use smaller, lighter springs. Everything in balance, my friend.
> 
> The Stihl saw has bigger springs because...let's face it...it probably needs it.
> 
> ...



Lets face it, like your girl friend told me before she left the other nite, wow bigger is better,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yep also needs a can of Vaseline to go along with the sale of every stihl.



But I understand Tommy gives out free reacharounds with every pro saw...


(Don't blame me for that...Lake told me so himself!!)


(Okay, maybe not his* actual* self, but that's my story, and I'm sticking to it...)


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Lets face it, like your girl friend told me before she left the other nite, wow bigger is better,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Lets face it, like your girl friend told me before she left the other nite, wow bigger is better,LOLOLOLOL



Kind of why she left you is the story I got from her... 





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> But I understand Tommy gives out free reacharounds with every pro saw...
> 
> 
> (Don't blame me for that...Lake told me so himself!!)
> ...



Woodie I hear you been around the block so many times you need bushings to keep from passing wind when you walk. I would suggest big strong bushings like they use on the mighty 441, not that little finky thing and a bolt on the 372, here lookie,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Kind of why she left you is the story I got from her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, I found out she been laying with a J-Red man, had to give her the boot, afterwards of course,hehehehehe


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Simple. Stihl engineers are compensating for their engine. Apparently it's not as smooth as a Husky. By engineering the better engine, Husqvarna can use smaller, lighter springs. Everything in balance, my friend.
> 
> The Stihl saw has bigger springs because...let's face it...it probably needs it.
> 
> ...






I replace plenty of Husky screws that fell out.......Very few Stihl......




Broken springs on Huskys are very common ...
.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ha, I found out she been laying with a J-Red man, had to give her the boot, afterwards of course,hehehehehe



So how was the taste of red


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Cant argu that at all Rope. They getem in a box overthere, no instructions what so ever. Its not the saws fault most times but I don't lay all the blame on TSC, the maker is allowing it so they are just as guilty.
> 
> So ya wanna compare ya ole 372 to a 441 in any test do ya, ok, lets get started.
> 
> ...




what happend to the stihl marketing speak that went on for decades, along the lines of "rubber springs are way better than metal, we will only use rubber"

oh wait, another pos stihl idea that they tried to convince the world on, but the world worke up. so now, metal.

dumb post there thall, real dumb. why dont you just paint it all orange and get on with it. add it to your ms361xp collection


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I replace plenty of Husky screws that fell out.......Very few Stihl......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh it gets worse as you take those saws apart. However beings Woodie is in the room I won't rub it in too deep, wait a minute the hell I won't,LOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> what happend to the stihl marketing speak that went on for decades, along the lines of "rubber springs are way better than metal, we will only use rubber"
> 
> oh wait, another pos stihl idea that they tried to convince the world on, but the world worke up. so now, metal.
> 
> dumb post there thall, real dumb. why dont you just paint it all orange and get on with it. *add it to your ms361xp collection*



The whole post was excellent...but the bolded part...oh my...




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> what happend to the stihl marketing speak that went on for decades, along the lines of "rubber springs are way better than metal, we will only use rubber"
> 
> oh wait, another pos stihl idea that they tried to convince the world on, but the world worke up. so now, metal.
> 
> dumb post there thall, real dumb. why dont you just paint it all orange and get on with it. add it to your ms361xp collection



Now Steve I got a better idea, why not try to mount that bigger and better spring in that 372, stop all those broken mounts, hmmmm. Ya see the Husky design is the one outdated compared to the new Stihl, simple as that. Yaw been outdone, admit it and see the light,LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> The whole post was excellent...but the bolded part...oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:agree2:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh it gets worse as you take those saws apart. However beings Woodie is in the room I won't rub it in too deep, wait a minute the hell I won't,LOLOLOL



Tommy...when will you learn? Just because Stihl engineers overcompensate for poor engineering in one place by installing bigger bushings/springs/canooter valves in another don't make 'em better than Huskies...which just happened to start out better in the first place.

Facts be facts my friend...Husky saws last at least as long as their Stihl brethren, so the proof is in the pudding.

Which in your case is easily mixed by one of them paint shakers you call a saw...


*BRAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> The whole post was excellent...but the bolded part...oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woodie release Steve and then speak,LOLOLOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now Steve I got a better idea, why not try to mount that bigger and better spring in that 372, stop all those broken mounts, hmmmm. Ya see the Husky design is the one outdated compared to the new Stihl, simple as that. Yaw been outdone, admit it and see the light,LOL



That is a problem seeing light, that is, as Ms 441 fatbottom shades
the ground in her bulkiness she needs a diet!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tommy...when will you learn? Just because Stihl engineers overcompensate for poor engineering in one place by installing bigger bushings/springs/canooter valves don't make 'em better than Huskies...who just happened to start out better in the first place.
> 
> Facts be facts my friend...Husky saws last at least as long as their Stihl brethren, so the proof is in the pudding.
> 
> ...




Woodie I know them pics hurt but hey for you buddy my pleasure,hehehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> That is a problem seeing light, that is, as Ms 441 fatbottom shades
> the ground in her bulkiness she needs a diet!



Now Rope you didn't go out there and flip that 372 over did ya, surely you don't want me to do ya, where's my camera,LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> That is a problem seeing light, that is, as Ms 441 fatbottom shades
> the ground in her bulkiness she needs a diet!



Is it true that Stihl went to the "MS" designation because they thought Miss 441 was too prissy, and Mrs. 441 was too matronly?



?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now Steve I got a better idea, why not try to mount that bigger and better spring in that 372, stop all those broken mounts, hmmmm. Ya see the Husky design is the one outdated compared to the new Stihl, simple as that. Yaw been outdone, admit it and see the light,LOL



outdated? thats a joke. the only reason the stihl spring is a different size is because of copyright laws. cant make it smaller, cos the 441 rattles around like its missing a few fins... "und zo ve make et bigger!"


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Is it true that Stihl went to the "MS" designation because they thought Miss 441 was too prissy, and Mrs. 441 was too matronly?
> 
> 
> 
> ?



No Woodie, MS means motor saw, XP means extra piddly, LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No Woodie, MS means motor saw, XP means extra piddly, LOLOLOLOLOLOL



i thought ms was "might start..."


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Is it true that Stihl went to the "MS" designation because they thought Miss 441 was too prissy, and Mrs. 441 was too matronly?
> 
> 
> 
> ?



I have got a kich outta their chick referenced saws Ms this and Ms that
well Mr husky is the king no feminine in Husky.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Gotta luv it*

This thread is gonna be as good as the first one, hot diggy dog.....


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No Woodie, MS means motor saw, XP means extra piddly, LOLOLOLOLOLOL



Sorry Tommy...Ms means "woman of unknown or undeclared marital status."

Hell...you even got your own magazine devoted to the Stihl saw lineup: Stihl's MS saw line-up



.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Ms Stihl = husky's bitc? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 1, 2008)

:yourock: :agree2: :yourock: :agree2: :chainsawguy:


ropensaddle said:


> Stihl = husky's bitc? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Sorry Tommy...Ms means "woman of unknown or undeclared marital status."
> 
> Hell...you even got your own magazine devoted to the Stihl saw lineup: MS
> 
> ...



MS rests upon the No.1 selling brand in the world Woodie, no other, how can that be, easy, no XP,LOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ms Stihl = husky's bitc? :hmm3grin2orange:



     



.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> MS rests upon the No.1 selling brand in the world Woodie



From the #2 maker and seller of chainsaws worldwide!!




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> From the #2 maker and seller of chainsaws worldwide!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Husky has been No.2 so long, 37 years to be exact, they wouldn't know how to carry the No.1 crown,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> From the #2 maker and seller of chainsaws worldwide!! Husquvarna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> i thought ms was "might start..."



Nah, cause the lawyers would then make them call them the MS,BTAMN (But then again might not) saws...




.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:




You know, the last guy that misquoted someone like that got banned...

(Don't drop the soap, Mow...)

.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:



Mow I appeciate ya showing up but I don't need no help with this bunch of cheerleaders, hell I've been gentle on em so far,LOLOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:



Look the ho of the bitc?es joined in


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Husky has been No.2 so long, 37 years to be exact, they wouldn't know how to carry the No.1 crown,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Perhaps in the eighties, but no longer. Face it boys...Stihl is number two, by ranking AND by odor, and they're not even close.

Fact is, there really isn't a meaningful second place in this race, and you guys know it.



.


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Mow I appeciate ya showing up but I don't need no help with this bunch of cheerleaders, hell I've been gentle on em so far,LOLOL



I didn't figure you would. What with Woodrow participating and everything.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Look the ho of the bitc?es joined in



It's the MOW HO!!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Look the ho of the bitc?es joined in



Don't run off Woodrow's new biotch.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

Weren't we all just saying we need some *mo ho *in here???


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> It's the MO HO!!!!!



So which one of you wears the dress and heals since Manny's not around. I would bet it is still you Woodrow.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Don't run off Woodrow's new biotch.



Woodie would never stoop to buyin a Ms saw lol


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

so what are yall talking about tonight


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Perhaps in the eighties, but no longer. Face it boys...Stihl is number two, by ranking AND by odor, and they're not even close.
> 
> Fact is, there really isn't a meaningful second place in this race, and you guys know it.
> 
> ...



So true, there is No.1 and the rest doesn't matter baby, its 1971 thur 2008 and Stihl is and has been at the top, no bull will change it Woodie, if it weren't so Husky would have sued long ago, so chew Woodie, don't choke, chew, gobble gobble man, you can swollow it, LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Woodie would never stoop to buyin a Ms saw lol



Hey...I'm too poor to buy cheap tools! 



,


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey...I'm too poor to buy cheap tools!
> 
> 
> 
> ,



you do it all the time now.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> so what are yall talking about tonight



:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: thats a good question Mow!!!


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> so what are yall talking about tonight



Stihl's former reign as the number one sawmaker. 

It's a short story.




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Stihl's former reign as the number one sawmaker.
> 
> It's a short story.
> 
> ...



Former, ha. Swollow Woodie, your choking man, swollow,hehehe


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Ben fun got to run see ya'all tomorrow gents,ho's & bitc?'s


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Stihl's former reign as the number one sawmaker.
> 
> It's a short story.
> 
> ...


If it is taken away from them I will applaud the victor. But I just don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ben fun got to run see ya'all tomorrow gents,ho's & bitc?'s




Gotta go myself...sleep tight, and don't let the Stihl Lice bite!!


.


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ben fun got to run see ya'all tomorrow gents,ho's & bitc?'s



Later, sweet MS dreams


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 1, 2008)

See Tommy, It's like you always say.
Husky just can't hang


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ben fun got to run see ya'all tomorrow gents,ho's & bitc?'s



Sleep well Rope. Come back tomorrow, lets keep this thread rocking,


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Gotta go myself...sleep tight, and don't let the Stihl Lice bite!!
> 
> 
> .



Sleep well Woodie, I mean you low life,


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 1, 2008)

361XP
441XP

ponder that overnight...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> See Tommy, It's like you always say.
> Husky just can't hang




Yup them ole boys are like them ole saws they use, can't last,hehehe


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Of course I am! But let's face it...heathen steer whore just don't have the same ring to it!
> 
> 
> 
> .



yup.. and heathen whore steer stud-muffin would be an oxymoron:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yup them ole boys are like them ole saws they use, can't last,hehehe




:yourock: :yourock:


----------



## spacemule (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true but it seems others keep bringing up these 372's as the greatest things since 7up. When I saw the post from the dumbazz in Canada spilling enough BS about the 372 to fill a 30 gallon pig feeder I couldn't resist. When BS gets that deep a man has to do what a man has to do,LOLOLOL
> 
> Oddly Space you disappoint me. Your usually one to call out BS when you see it. I notice when the man said the 372 was lighter than the 440 you didn't say a word. That was some easy BS to dispute. Have you taken BS over fact, its a shame the other side can't handle the facts,hehe


I'll admit I didn't read the guy's posts.  Besides, I don't know much about saw weights--you're confusing me with sawtroll.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> ...... why dont you just paint it all orange and get on with it. add it to your ms361xp collection



Great pity that Husky forgot to make that saw, and left it to Stihl......:censored:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I'll admit I didn't read the guy's posts.  Besides, I don't know much about saw weights--you're confusing me with sawtroll.



When Stihl did the stunt of upping the advertised weight of the 440 and 460 (to help conseal how mush heavier the 441 is), they also made the 440 look heavier than the 372xp - *but this is all "paper only"*........:monkey: :monkey:


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well hello Homey. You know the more I read of what you write the more I'm convinced your flight of stairs is missing a few steps. Go back and check the dates on that post you wrote Belgian. Seems to me your saying you went back to logging after leaving Stihl in 1989. You claim shortly there after the 044 came out and there was a ton of problems. The 044 didn't hit the market untill 1998 according to my book, 11 years after your shortly there after 1989 and your wondering why I'm calling you a dumb azz. You say back in 1989 the competition for the 288 was the 044. The 044 didn't come out till 1998 so Homey by your own BS your exposed to be just what I said you are, a dumb azz. You got a date book of saw listings don't you, you worked for Stihl, go check when the 044 came out and enjoy that crow, its mm mm good.
> 
> Homey you enjoy that 372 now ya hear, its really a pretty good saw. The one I got is what it is but its only one out of millions, I realize that. Far as all those features you pointed out spare us, my screwdriver to adjust the carb works just as well on the right side of a saw as it does the left side,LOL



I wasn't going to bother but I just couldn't resist. I kinda like old Champ here , with his big mouth he is a mighty good salesmen, he calls himself a Stihl dealer but with his lack of knowledge that the 044 was built in 1989 to compete with the Husky 268 and then all his ranting in this post makes him look like a fine used car salesmen [ full of BS and little knowledge of his product] .

He also seems to admit the 372 is a pretty good saw and his 372 [with the oilhole problem] is only one of millions.

Willard


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> ...but with his lack of knowledge that the 044 was built in 1989



I don't know if we finally settled the above dispute, but I would say the below link should do so once and for all:

http://www.stihl.ca/company_history_prod_1980.asp

Now Tommy, I've heard Mow talk about what he likes to use to make crow easier to swallow...I think he said malt vinegar, but you'll have to ask him...




.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> .... the 044 was built in 1989 ....



Sure, but in 1988 as well.......


----------



## belgian (Sep 2, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I wasn't going to bother but I just couldn't resist. I kinda like old Champ here , with his big mouth he is a mighty good salesmen, he calls himself a Stihl dealer but with his lack of knowledge that the 044 was built in 1989 to compete with the Husky 268 and then all his ranting in this post makes him look like a fine used car salesmen [ full of BS and little knowledge of his product] .
> 
> He also seems to admit the 372 is a pretty good saw and his 372 [with the oilhole problem] is only one of millions.
> 
> Willard



Ok Willard, point taken. The man did acknowledge his mistake on the date, so what. As far as I know, nobody said the 372 is not a good saw, it really is. 

Nothing wrong with a good car salesman either . I bet he's sold more saws for Stihl then you ever did (just stirring, LOLOL.) The man does what he's good at, tant nothing wrong with that.  

ps. Thall has a day off, that's why I decided to back him up a little, but he gots to payyyyyyyyy !!!!:bringit: :bringit:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

belgian said:


> Ok Willard, point taken. The man did acknowledge his mistake on the date, so what. As far as I know, nobody said the 372 is not a good saw, it really is.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good car salesman either . I bet he's sold more saws for Stihl then you ever did (just stirring, LOLOL.) The man does what he's good at, tant nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ps. Thall has a day off, that's why I decided to back him up a little, but he gots to payyyyyyyyy !!!!:bringit: :bringit:





Tommy has a day off..................opcorn: opcorn: 




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I wasn't going to bother but I just couldn't resist. I kinda like old Champ here , with his big mouth he is a mighty good salesmen, he calls himself a Stihl dealer but with his lack of knowledge that the 044 was built in 1989 to compete with the Husky 268 and then all his ranting in this post makes him look like a fine used car salesmen [ full of BS and little knowledge of his product] .
> 
> He also seems to admit the 372 is a pretty good saw and his 372 [with the oilhole problem] is only one of millions.
> 
> Willard



Awwwwwwwwwwwww Homey pat ya self on the back, my book had a misprint in which I was kind enough to point out. To counter though your lack of knowledge by your stating the 372 weighs less than the 440 puts things back on even ground so so much for your knowledge, buy a scale, I'll fix the misprint in my book,hehe

Far as ranting there is no ranting ya big dummy, I love this stuff. I figure since your the great saw tester writing up all the fine points I figured I'd show you one of your fine points, enjoy Homey, LOLOLOL







So tell me Homey is the placement of the adjusting screws on the 372 really a feature as you claim, if it is then your what I say ya are, a big dummy,LOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww Homey pat ya self on the back, my book had a misprint in which I was kind enough to point out. To counter though your lack of knowledge by your stating the 372 weighs less than the 440 puts things back on even ground so so much for your knowledge, buy a scale, I'll fix the misprint in my book,hehe
> 
> Far as ranting there is no ranting ya big dummy, I love this stuff. I figure since your the great saw tester writing up all the fine points I figured I'd show you one of your fine points, enjoy Homey, LOLOLOL
> 
> ...






opcorn: opcorn: 




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I don't know if we finally settled the above dispute, but I would say the below link should do so once and for all:
> 
> http://www.stihl.ca/company_history_prod_1980.asp
> 
> ...



Well Woodie ole boy I'm so glad to see you, I gots something for ya. Once and for all I finally get to shove a sock in the Husky is No.1 and where did I get it, from Husky themselves,hehe Found this on there own website Woodie, enjoy.


"At the factory for handheld products, we assemble chain saws, brushcutters, trimmers, pole saws, pole hedge trimmers and regular hedge trimmers. At our factory in Tandsbyn, we assemble forestry clearing saws and power cutters.

At the Swedish Husqvarna factories, we produce a total of one million products per year.

A complete saw is put together by a group of assemblers who assemble, test-run and check the saws.

Before a saw leaves the assembly area, it is test-run in a test box. The saw is started and run to a certain number of rpms. Then the saw goes to the final check and packaging."


Take note Husky said their "factories", not factory. Stihl in Va Beach will send out over 4 million from the Va factory alone this year. So Woodie, who is No.1 again, let me hear ya say it,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

belgian said:


> Ok Willard, point taken. The man did acknowledge his mistake on the date, so what. As far as I know, nobody said the 372 is not a good saw, it really is.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good car salesman either . I bet he's sold more saws for Stihl then you ever did (just stirring, LOLOL.) The man does what he's good at, tant nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ps. Thall has a day off, that's why I decided to back him up a little, but he gots to payyyyyyyyy !!!!:bringit: :bringit:



No need for back up Belgian, Homey and me are luvin this stuff. He got me on my misprinted book but I'm picking his Cinderella claims apart on his big write up, I love it,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> A complete saw is put together by a group of assemblers who assemble,* test-run and check the saws.*
> Before a saw leaves the assembly area, *it is test-run in a test box*. The saw is started and run to a certain number of rpms. Then the saw goes to the final check and packaging."





*Hmmmmmmmm.................................Mr.Drippy must have been test run by a Swedish meat head.......*





..


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Hmmmmmmmm.................................Mr.Drippy must have been test run by a Swedish meat head.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish they had tested the drill bit that drilled that beveled hole in my 372, them sorry no accounts,LOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

Tommy what hand are you suppost to hold the saw with to adjust the carb on the Husky ???opcorn: opcorn: 




.


----------



## belgian (Sep 2, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tommy what hand are you suppost to hold the saw with to adjust the carb on the Husky ???opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you are left handed I see no problem ...


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

belgian said:


> if you are left handed I see no problem ...







Hmmmmmmm............................What if your not????



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tommy what hand are you suppost to hold the saw with to adjust the carb on the Husky ???opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well ole chap most all people grip the handle bar with their left hand and trigger the saw with their right hand. Though I see no obvious feature of the placement of the carb adjustment screws on either saw there is an advantage if you want to hold the saw while adjusting the saw. Now ole chap pick up a 372 with the usual left hand and try to adjust the carb, have fun,LOLOLOL


----------



## belgian (Sep 2, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmm............................What if your not????
> 
> 
> 
> .




Hmmmmmm..........:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hmmmmmm..........:dunno: :dunno:


 
To be fair we don't know if Homey is left handed,LOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hmmmmmm..........:dunno: :dunno:





:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Woodie ole boy I'm so glad to see you, I gots something for ya. Once and for all I finally get to shove a sock in the Husky is No.1 and where did I get it, from Husky themselves,hehe Found this on there own website Woodie, enjoy.
> 
> 
> "At the factory for handheld products, we assemble chain saws, brushcutters, trimmers, pole saws, pole hedge trimmers and regular hedge trimmers. At our factory in Tandsbyn, we assemble forestry clearing saws and power cutters.
> ...



Husqvarna has factories all over the world. You're counting the production from just the Swedish factories? 

C'mon, Tommy...that's just dumb, and you know it. I'm starting to believe you actually DO sell used cars!


:sword: :sword: :sword:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Husqvarna has factories all over the world. You're counting the production from just the Swedish factories?
> 
> C'mon, Tommy...that's just dumb, and you know it. I'm starting to believe you actually DO sell used cars!
> 
> ...



Denial is a terrible thing Woodie. 1 million verses 4 million, even I didn't know you was that far behind. Shall we count the Poolans like you wish,hehehehe

Awwwwwwww shucks Woodie, I forgets, I was only counting the Va Beach factory, not the other Stihl factories around the world, LOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Denial is a terrible thing Woodie. 1 million verses 4 million, even I didn't know you was that far behind. Shall we count the Poolans like you wish,hehehehe
> 
> *Awwwwwwww shucks Woodie, I forgets, I was only counting the Va Beach factory, not the other Stihl factories around the world, LOL*



Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Denial is a terrible thing Woodie. 1 million verses 4 million, even I didn't know you was that far behind. Shall we count the Poolans like you wish,hehehehe
> 
> Awwwwwwww shucks Woodie, I forgets, I was only counting the Va Beach factory, not the other Stihl factories around the world, LOL



I agree...denial is a terrible thing.

But lack of moral fiber is worse. And you seem to be exhibiting both. :sword:

Lemme give you your argument in algebra: 


A + B + C = D
E + F = G
E > A
Therefore G > D?

If you count all the chainsaws made (and sold) by Husqvarna worldwide, then count up all the chainsaws made (and sold) by Stihl *worldwide,* you will find that Stihl is second to Husqvarna.

Husqvarna is the largest maker and seller of chainsaws in the world. Deal.

Hope you don't get the bird flu from that crow you're dining on...




.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I agree...denial is a terrible thing.
> 
> But lack of moral fiber is worse. And you seem to be exhibiting both. :sword:
> 
> ...





Sewing machines and Lawn mowers are not included.....Maybe to get there numbers up.....







.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Sewing machines and Lawn mowers are not included.....Maybe to get there numbers up.....



Husqvarna no longer makes sewing machines. And I'm counting neither the lawn mowers Husqvarna makes, nor the lawnmowers that Stihl makes.



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I agree...denial is a terrible thing.
> 
> But lack of moral fiber is worse. And you seem to be exhibiting both. :sword:
> 
> ...



LOL, Woodie I thought you was smarter than that. Look at what you wrote.

"made (and sold) by Husqvarna worldwide",

Now Woodie where are those Huskies made, Sweden, at Sweden factories. Haven't you heard only the real Huskies are made in Sweden. The Poolans are made here. So either count the Poolans as a real Husky or gobble my freind,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Husqvarna no longer makes sewing machines. And I'm counting neither the lawn mowers Husqvarna makes, nor the lawnmowers that Stihl makes.
> 
> 
> 
> .



But you are counting the POOLANS, correct??

I'll see if I can get Manual on the phone Woodie, your in trouble,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Oh Woodie*

Most of the production takes place in Sweden, and some products are purchased from sister companies within the Group. The Swedish factories are located in Brastad, Huskvarna, Ödeshög and Tandsbyn. Ninety-five percent of the products are exported to over 100 countries and sales total approximately 5 billion Swedish Crowns.


Well now I guess we need to figure out what most means, 95%?

Also,

Represented in more than 100 countries 
Represented by around 18,000 dealers around the world


Well durn Stihl has over 36,000 dealers and sells in 120 countries Woodie.

I will admit I like the Husky website though, alot of good info in there,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> To be fair we don't know if Homey is left handed,LOL



I think he switches hands when one gets tired.......


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I agree...denial is a terrible thing.
> 
> But lack of moral fiber is worse. And you seem to be exhibiting both. :sword:
> 
> ...



You have been trying to win this argument for two years, give it up man. It ain't gonna happen. Husky is still #2


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> You have been trying to win this argument for two years, give it up man. It ain't gonna happen. Husky is still #2



  opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

on another note...


got up this morning, found a pleasant surprise outside. 


my 372 had mowed the lawns for me overnight. how good is that?


372 = best saw ever


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> on another note...
> 
> 
> got up this morning, found a pleasant surprise outside.
> ...



It did, hell thats nuttin. I went out in the shed abit ago and low and behold I couldn't beleive my eyes. My 372 had a rag in one hand and wax in the utter shining up all my Stihls. I knew I kept that saw around for a reason,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> on another note...
> 
> 
> got up this morning, found a pleasant surprise outside.
> ...



Only because the 441 told it to :jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> It did, hell thats nuttin. I went out in the shed abit ago and low and behold I couldn't beleive my eyes. My 372 had a rag in one hand and wax in the utter shining up all my Stihls. I knew I kept that saw around for a reason,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



they keep saying it's a laboring fool


----------



## Peacock (Sep 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> on another note...
> 
> 
> got up this morning, found a pleasant surprise outside.
> ...



Thall's 372 is one better. Not only can it mow grass, it can kill it and the weeds too. 

Apparently vegetation doesn't like bar oil.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

Well Tommy...if you're so fond of quoting the Husqvarna website, perhaps you missed this little chart:








Face it Tommy...all your bogus math and unsupported claims can't equal the hard facts. The only way you could plausibly make the argument that Husqvarna is #2 would be to admit that, in the case of which company is the largest maker and seller of chainsaws worldwide...there is no meaningful second place to Husqvarna. In which case...Stihl is actually #3!! 

*BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Well Tommy...if you're so fond of quoting the Husqvarna website, perhaps you missed this little chart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denial is a terrible thing Woodie,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Thall's 372 is one better. Not only can it mow grass, it can kill it and the weeds too.
> 
> Apparently vegetation doesn't like bar oil.



Dayummmm you upped me one. I'm going out to the shed and see if mine can cut grass, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodrow, if Huskie was #1 it would be in all of their marketing efforts. Since they are not..you get the picture


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> It did, hell thats nuttin. I went out in the shed abit ago and low and behold I couldn't beleive my eyes. My 372 had a rag in one hand and wax in the utter shining up all my Stihls. I knew I kept that saw around for a reason,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



only cos it knows deep down you want to sell them... see, the 372 cares for you thall. those 441's are plotting against you...

ugly will always plot against ugly...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Denial is a terrible thing Woodie,LOLOL



You are correct. You had better get on to anger, so you can then get through bargaining, depression, and finally acceptance.

It's a long road, but me and the other guys here will help you through it.

    


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> only cos it knows deep down you want to sell them... see, the 372 cares for you thall. those 441's are plotting against you...
> 
> ugly will always plot against ugly...




Just got back from the shed. My 372 said no, I'll shine your Stihl's but I'll be dayummm if I'm cutting your grass too,LOL

Ya think theres a plot, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I did hear em talking out there. One said as long as he makes the 372 do the waxing and shining we won't have to kill him, oh noooooooooooooooooooooooo, it was my 7900 and 5100 Dolmar doing the talking, yikessssssssssssssss.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Woodrow, if Huskie was #1 it would be in all of their marketing efforts. Since they are not..you get the picture



I do get the picture, and quite well.

Only a fool gets his information from marketing materials.

BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

   



.


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I do get the picture, and quite well.
> 
> Only a fool gets his information from marketing materials.
> 
> ...



quit being such a fool then


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I do get the picture, and quite well.
> 
> Only a fool gets his information from marketing materials.
> 
> ...



Its been the same ole picture for 37 years Woodie, admits it and end the denial. You are partly right about marketing materials. I still remember the millions spent on Twin I-Beam and the zillions spent on new tires,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sawtroll I see ya peeking down there*

Ole feller does this thread remind you of that other one we had, DA PRINCE, got to admit Husky and Stihl keep this place rocking,


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Its been the same ole picture for 37 years Woodie, admits it and end the denial. You are partly right about marketing materials. I still remember the millions spent on Twin I-Beam and the zillions spent on new tires,LOL



The last gasp of a dying argument, I hope...you know you can't win, so you attempt to change the subject.

I'm sure Space will be along here shortly to give you a name for that tactic.

In the meantime...pay the winner!



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> The last gasp of a dying argument, I hope...you know you can't win, so you attempt to change the subject.
> 
> I'm sure Space will be along here shortly to give you a name for that tactic.
> 
> ...



Ya see Woodie when the facts are presented to you and they are verified, justified, chiseled in stone for the past 37 years running you must accept the facts. The second Husky becomes the No.1 selling brand in the world you can rest assured it will be advertised by them in every magazine in America. Till then fix me a coffee and hand me the remote will ya and don't block the TV, I love those Stihl commercails, don't you,hehe

Far as the Twin I Beam comment I take that back, your right, that was low, true but low, LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> The last gasp of a dying argument, I hope...you know you can't win, so you attempt to change the subject.
> 
> I'm sure Space will be along here shortly to give you a name for that tactic.
> 
> ...



Subjectus interuptus?
Hallus knucklekopf e pluribus anus?
Habeus corpuscle?

Help me out here Mule...am I close?



.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya see Woodie when the facts are presented to you and they are verified, justified, chiseled in stone for the past 37 years running you must accept the facts. The second Husky becomes the No.1 selling brand in the world you can rest assured it will be advertised by them in every magazine in America. Till then fix me a coffee and hand me the remote will ya and don't block the TV, I love those Stihl commercails, don't you,hehe
> 
> Far as the Twin I Beam comment I take that back, your right, that was low, true but low, LOLOLOLOL



instead of spending money on trying to fool the end user, husky spend their money on stuff like r&d... 

why advertise you're #1, when the competition just looks stupid clutching at straws and make you look better anyway?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Far as the Twin I Beam comment I take that back, your right, that was low, true but low, LOLOLOLOL






*Now that ladys and gentlemen is going to leave a mark......*


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Subjectus interuptus?
> Hallus knucklekopf e pluribus anus?
> Habeus corpuscle?
> 
> ...



   Best post you made all day, not sure what it says but its funny regardless. 

Ya know Woodie all kidding aside if you weren't around to fuss with, carry on with this thread would have died many pages back. I was thinking maybe for all the entertainment we provide we should get paid, whatcha think??


----------



## Trigger-Time (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Subjectus interuptus?
> Hallus knucklekopf e pluribus anus?
> Habeus corpuscle?
> 
> ...



As long as you keep running them *other saw's*......you will never be close!  



Gary


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> As long as you keep running them *other saw's*......you will never be close!
> 
> 
> 
> Gary





*And yet Another mark!!!*




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> instead of spending money on trying to fool the end user, husky spend their money on stuff like r&d...
> 
> why advertise you're #1, when the competition just looks stupid clutching at straws and make you look better anyway?



Don't you have some grass to go trim, wanna borrow a real mans trimmer, here try this FS110, feel the power my man.

Oh BTW, Stihl recently spent 50 million in their NEW R&D center. Not sure how many R&D centers they have now, I'll get back to ya,hehe


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I was thinking maybe for all the entertainment we provide we should get paid, whatcha think??



Huh...I'm carrying you.

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Huh...I'm carrying you.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



You know you love me being on your back,LOLOL

I was thinking maybe a 100 grand apiece, whatcha think??


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Don't you have some grass to go trim, wanna borrow a real mans trimmer, here try this FS110, feel the power my man.
> 
> Oh BTW, Stihl recently spent 50 million in their NEW R&D center. Not sure how many R&D centers they have now, I'll get back to ya,hehe



Dont listen steve REAL men use FS250s lolol


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh BTW, Stihl recently spent 50 million in their NEW R&D center.



Half of which went to having the Commodore 64s hauled out of their *OLD* R&D center and re-installed in the new one...




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Dont listen steve REAL men use FS250s lolol



FS250 wow, I don't wanna give Steve the airplane of trimmers, that thing will cut his house down,hehe


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Dont listen steve REAL men use FS250s lolol





*Or the big brute force 550..................*






.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Half of which went to having the Commodore 64s hauled out of their *OLD* R&D center and re-installed in the new one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fraid not. They made them new blowers at the new R&D center. Why them things sold so fast they made enuff money that a year or so later they spent 70 million in a new bar making factory here at Va Beach. We appreciate your patronage on your BG85 Woodie,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Fraid not. They made them new blowers at the new R&D center.



*BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*

Now THAT'S the funniest thing YOU'VE said in a month!!! That's the blower that they've ALREADY HAD TO REPLACE CAUSE IT WAS CRAP!!!!!

*BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*
*BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*
*BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> *BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*
> 
> Now THAT'S the funniest thing YOU'VE said in a month!!! That's the blower that they've ALREADY HAD TO REPLACE CAUSE IT WAS CRAP!!!!!
> 
> ...



Really, opppppppps wrong again Woodie. The new BG86 thats replacing it is being made to meet upcoming new EPA regulations, all the handheld blowers have been changed to meet 2010 EPA regulations. Yes we're ahead of the ball as usual. We were lucky to find buyers for those old dirty running blowers we had left. As I said we appreciate your patronage on your dirty running BG85,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

Dayummm it Woodie we can't keep doing this for free, we need to see our agents and make some money!!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Or the big brute force 550..................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give him that and he might think he is a crocodile hunter


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Give him that and he might think he is a crocodile hunter



Mow I've only sold one of those. I had never seen one before. That thing came in and I thought what the hell. That SOB is huge. I fired it up and I've never seen a trimmer run like that thing. Its no wonder they call them a clearing saw instead of a trimmer. Awesome machine!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Mow I've only sold one of those. I had never seen one before. That thing came in and I thought what the hell. That SOB is huge. I fired it up and I've never seen a trimmer run like that thing. Its no wonder they call them a clearing saw instead of a trimmer. Awesome machine!!!



Had a guy come in looking for a brushcutter. I took him to the 85 that was left in stock. He looked at it and then looked at the 550. Will this do the job faster, I say yes but not what you need, he want's faster and proceeds to the counter with the 550.:jawdrop:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Don't you have some grass to go trim, wanna borrow a real mans trimmer, here try this FS110, feel the power my man.
> 
> Oh BTW, Stihl recently spent 50 million in their NEW R&D center. Not sure how many R&D centers they have now, I'll get back to ya,hehe



my 265rx works just fine...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Huh...I'm carrying you.





THALL10326 said:


> You know you love me being on your back,LOLOL



And I am burying you.



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Had a guy come in looking for a brushcutter. I took him to the 85 that was left in stock. He looked at it and then looked at the 550. Will this do the job faster, I say yes but not what you need, he want's faster and proceeds to the counter with the 550.:jawdrop:



Welp I always say if they only need a 361 for what they're describing but want that 660 anyway, fine with me. Seldom get complaints about over power.

I bet when he fired that dayumm thing up he wondered just what in the hell did I buy,hahaha


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Not sure how many R&D centers they have now, I'll get back to ya,hehe



Don't bother.

Whatever the number is, I can tell you...it's one less than they need.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Dont listen steve REAL men use FS250s lolol



aint they made in brazil?


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> And I am burying you.
> 
> 
> 
> .



If your carring me and I'm on your back you shouldn't use the word bury or buried, think about it, LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> aint they made in brazil?



Va Beach.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Now that ladys and gentlemen is going to leave a mark......*






It must have.........


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Had a guy come in looking for a brushcutter. I took him to the 85 that was left in stock. He looked at it and then looked at the 550. Will this do the job faster, I say yes but not what you need, he want's faster and proceeds to the counter with the 550.:jawdrop:



how many days now...


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> how many days now...



Why you worried, or are you going to hedge on it.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Why you worried, or are you going to hedge on it.



i worry about nothing


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 2, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> i worry about nothing



Thats pretty good


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Why you worried, or are you going to hedge on it.



Uh...how to say...unless you mean to ask him if he is going to bet someone else the opposite, so as to reduce/eliminate his loss, while still paying you the full amount due...the word you are actually looking for is welsh/welch.

Which I doubt he would.

 

Sincerely yours,
_Woodie_



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 2, 2008)

*Poor Woodie*




woodie wipe your chin......


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 2, 2008)

Husky is number one? I year ago there were 3 Husky dealers and 1 Stihl dealer within 10 miles of my house. A visit to 2 of the Husky dealers during the spring showed minimal product (maybe 20 saws and 40 trimmers between the 2 locations) and poor merchandising. Stopping by the Stihl dealer I saw at least twenty saws on display and almost 100 trimmers hanging from the rafters and display areas. Now, two out of the three Husky dealers are closed. The Stihl shop is running wide open. If you hear a saw in the woods where I live 10 to 1 it is a Stihl.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Husky is number one? I year ago there were 3 Husky dealers and 1 Stihl dealer within 10 miles of my house. A visit to 2 of the Husky dealers during the spring showed minimal product (maybe 20 saws and 40 trimmers between the 2 locations) and poor merchandising. Stopping by the Stihl dealer I saw at least twenty saws on display and almost 100 trimmers hanging from the rafters and display areas. Now, two out of the three Husky dealers are closed. The Stihl shop is running wide open. If you hear a saw in the woods where I live 10 to 1 it is a Stihl.




    

Well that settles it I guess!!!

  

p.s. Hey...wait a second...the system allows me eight smilies, and I've only got seven in there, so....




.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 2, 2008)

Stihl is husky's number one bitc? which they should take as a compliment
so they could go from a Ms to a Mrs.!


----------



## Woodie (Sep 2, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Stihl is husky's number one bitc? which they should take as a compliment
> so they could go from a Ms to a Mrs.!



Are you kiddin'? No WAY Husky is marrying that whooooore!   



.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Are you kiddin'? No WAY Husky is marrying that whooooore!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah but they could use them and then leave them in the gutter
where they belong:monkey:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 2, 2008)

At one time Husqvarna made Rifles, Motorcycles, Sewing machines, and Chainsaws. Now they only make chainsaws. They gonna quit with that too?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Thats pretty good



yip. thats the closest you'll get to it, stihl b1tch!


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 3, 2008)

*?*



Tzed250 said:


> At one time Husqvarna made Rifles, Motorcycles, Sewing machines, and Chainsaws. Now they only make chainsaws. They gonna quit with that too?



http://www.husqvarna-motorcycles.com/_vti_g5_1.aspx?rpstry=156_
http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/

huh??? well at least you are 1/3 right.
They successfully produced firearms for over 250 years. It is probably not terribly profitable to produce firearms in a region where few people can legally own one. Maybe there was a little economical foresight involved on their part.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> http://www.husqvarna-motorcycles.com/_vti_g5_1.aspx?rpstry=156_
> [COLOR="Orange"][SIZE="4"]http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/[/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> huh??? well at least you are 1/3 right.
> They successfully produced firearms for over 250 years. It is probably not terribly profitable to produce firearms in a region where few people can legally own one. Maybe there was a little economical foresight involved on their part.



Tommie,

Great news for ya ole boy. Maybe we can get that Husky working after all. Now here's where ya need to take the Mr. leaky.

VIKING SEWING GALLERY-STERLING
46301 POTOMAC RUN PLAZA
INSIDE JOANN FABRICS
STERLING, VA 20164 

(571) 434-7535 

Tommie, it's only 9.81 miles from the store. I called and they said to bring a "swatch" or "fabric sample" when you come.

Now, I can't take credit. I followed Mule's link and found this.

This outta needle someone,

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> http://www.husqvarna-motorcycles.com/_vti_g5_1.aspx?rpstry=156_
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/
> 
> huh??? well at least you are 1/3 right.
> They successfully produced firearms for over 250 years. It is probably not terribly profitable to produce firearms in a region where few people can legally own one. Maybe there was a little economical foresight involved on their part.



Muley...good post...and I agree 100% on the firearms deal.

However, neither of the links are to the Husqvarna corporation we all know and love. As I understand it (help SawTroll!), Husky (or Electrolux, I'm not sure) sold both operations, but with the sale the purchasing companies retained the rights to the Husqvarna name and logo.

They are no longer part of Husqvarna AB, the company which is the global leader in ***, outselling Stihl by a wide margin.



.


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 3, 2008)

*?*



joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Great news for ya ole boy. Maybe we can get that Husky working after all. Now here's where ya need to take the Mr. leaky.
> 
> ...




That link takes me to the Husqvarna Viking sewing machine site, where they sell Husqvarna Sewing machines that, according to TZED, are no longer made (quick, someone better tell them to pul the plug on their site, they musta forgot.)


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's some more information regarding the Husqvarna motorcycles:

http://corporate.husqvarna.com/files/press/husqvarna/200710032382en2.pdf


.


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> yip. thats the closest you'll get to it, stihl b1tch!



Wow, you are a man of your word. Aussie Roo Focker


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ole feller does this thread remind you of that other one we had, DA PRINCE, got to admit Husky and Stihl keep this place rocking,



Sure does - I have commented on it as well, a couple of days ago.....  









Btw, where is Manual - I miss him here........:censored:


----------



## jlh26oo (Sep 3, 2008)

*Prince*

The thread that keeps on giving! But I'm getting the sense that it's somewhat of a faux pas to mention the subject around here... 

:newbie:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> my 265rx works just fine...



It is gone here this year, replaced with a smaller one 355FX.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Muley...good post...and I agree 100% on the firearms deal.
> 
> However, neither of the links are to the Husqvarna corporation we all know and love. As I understand it (help SawTroll!), Husky (or Electrolux, I'm not sure) sold both operations, but with the sale the purchasing companies retained the rights to the Husqvarna name and logo.
> 
> ...




I believe the NON-*** part of Husky still is owned by Elux........ :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


Muley and You are wrong in the assumption that few people owns guns in Scandinavia, but there just doesn't live that many people here.....


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the NON-*** part of Husky still is owned by Elux........ :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> .....



Right....And the "Husqvarna" motorcycle has been made by Cagiva in Italy for many years now...But BMW owns the brand now.

As I said, Husqvarna, the chainsaw company, no longer makes guns, bikes or stitchers.


----------



## belgian (Sep 3, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, where is Manual - I miss him here........:censored:



I bet he's laughing his butts off with the BS in this thread, while hauling cargo all over the globe.

I reckon a flight mechanic is not allowed to post during a flight...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2008)

belgian said:


> I bet he's laughing his butts off with the BS in this thread, while hauling cargo all over the globe.
> 
> I reckon a flight mechanic is not allowed to post during a flight...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I remember now, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the NON-*** part of Husky still is owned by Elux........ :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Muley and You are wrong in the assumption that few people owns guns in Scandinavia, but there just doesn't live that many people here.....



Woodrow was wrong, oh no say it aint so Woodrow


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Woodrow was wrong, oh no say it aint so Woodrow



Cool! The Huskyites are arguing amoungst themselves. Husky could get its first win.

Joat


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Cool! The Huskyites are arguing amoungst themselves. Husky could get its first win.
> 
> Joat



:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 3, 2008)

I love this thread ,just wish it was my off season. Gotta run I hear the truck horn ,my 372 is driving me to work this morning.While I was sleeping the 372 did a fine job sharpening up all my Stihls, but it complained it will never use my Stihl files again especially on that thick and heavy Stihl chain.

Oh by the way I am right handed.

Willard


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Cool! The Huskyites are arguing amoungst themselves. Husky could get its first win.
> 
> Joat



Not arguing at all...the bottom line is that Husqvarna AB, the world's largest maker and seller of chainsaws, and the world's largest maker and seller of all ***, is no longer affiliated in any way with the other products. 

And the bottom bottom line is that I actually don't care. The _quantity_ of units made and sold by a company has nothing to do with the _quality_ of the units made and sold by a company. (Although in this case, there is a 1:1 correlation...). It matters to me only in that I enjoy giving you stihlheads the business!!

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Now it's obvious that my able colleagues and I have won this argument, so let's move on to something more constructive...like arguing about why Stihl won't seem to update their saws!!


.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> http://www.husqvarna-motorcycles.com/_vti_g5_1.aspx?rpstry=156_
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/
> 
> huh??? well at least you are 1/3 right.
> They successfully produced firearms for over 250 years. It is probably not terribly profitable to produce firearms in a region where few people can legally own one. Maybe there was a little economical foresight involved on their part.





Woodie said:


> Muley...good post...and I agree 100% on the firearms deal.
> 
> However, neither of the links are to the Husqvarna corporation we all know and love. As I understand it (help SawTroll!), Husky (or Electrolux, I'm not sure) sold both operations, but with the sale the purchasing companies retained the rights to the Husqvarna name and logo.
> 
> ...





MuleyJ said:


> That link takes me to the Husqvarna Viking sewing machine site, where they sell Husqvarna Sewing machines that, according to TZED, are no longer made (quick, someone better tell them to pul the plug on their site, they musta forgot.)





Woodie said:


> Here's some more information regarding the Husqvarna motorcycles:
> 
> http://corporate.husqvarna.com/files/press/husqvarna/200710032382en2.pdf
> 
> ...





SawTroll said:


> I believe the NON-*** part of Husky still is owned by Elux........ :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Muley and You are wrong in the assumption that few people owns guns in Scandinavia, but there just doesn't live that many people here.....





Tzed250 said:


> Right....And the "Husqvarna" motorcycle has been made by Cagiva in Italy for many years now...But BMW owns the brand now.
> 
> As I said, Husqvarna, the chainsaw company, no longer makes guns, bikes or stitchers.





Woodie said:


> Not arguing at all...the bottom line is that Husqvarna AB, the world's largest maker and seller of chainsaws, and the world's largest maker and seller of all ***, is no longer affiliated in any way with the other products.
> 
> And the bottom bottom line is that I actually don't care. The _quantity_ of units made and sold by a company has nothing to do with the _quality_ of the units made and sold by a company. (Although in this case, there is a 1:1 correlation...). It matters to me only in that I enjoy giving you stihlheads the business!!
> 
> ...


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Not arguing at all...the bottom line is that Husqvarna AB, the world's largest maker and seller of chainsaws, and the world's largest maker and seller of all ***, is no longer affiliated in any way with the other products.
> 
> And the bottom bottom line is that I actually don't care. The _quantity_ of units made and sold by a company has nothing to do with the _quality_ of the units made and sold by a company. (Although in this case, there is a 1:1 correlation...). It matters to me only in that I enjoy giving you stihlheads the business!!
> 
> ...



Perhaps Stihl got it right when it was released their powerful wood cutting saws to the public through their extensive network of dealers that each have factory trained techs waiting at your beck and call to help you in the unlikely event that you should need repairs or service.  

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Great news for ya ole boy. Maybe we can get that Husky working after all. Now here's where ya need to take the Mr. leaky.
> 
> ...



Well Joat no luck. I called the place and they asked what model sewing machine it was. I said 372. They said they won't take those models in the building, they leak too much oil,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I love this thread ,just wish it was my off season. Gotta run I hear the truck horn ,my 372 is driving me to work this morning.While I was sleeping the 372 did a fine job sharpening up all my Stihls, but it complained it will never use my Stihl files again especially on that thick and heavy Stihl chain.
> 
> Oh by the way I am right handed.
> 
> Willard



Well you hurry on back Homey, we gotta talk about those utter features you wrote about,hehe

Yeah that Stihl chain is hard stuff, holds a edge pretty good..


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought one of the first stihl 441's and hated it so much that I gave it to my buddy. It ran fine and was smooth but the balance was way off even with a 28" bar!!!!!! I have ran many of 371xp before that saw and now I run a Wps modded 372 that runs circles around 066 stihls even in 42" hemlock!!
If you insist on stihl, the ms460 is an awsome saw, as I even pack one into the strip with my 372 in case it breaks.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Woodrow was wrong, oh no say it aint so Woodrow



*Again!!!*...:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Cool! The Huskyites are arguing amoungst themselves. Husky could get its first win.
> 
> Joat



*Hi Joat.......*:yourock: :yourock:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Woodrow was wrong, oh no say it aint so Woodrow






*
BTW......That is going to leave a mark!!!*




.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *
> BTW......That is going to leave a mark!!!*
> 
> 
> ...



Notice the cycle.

1. They mark their spot.

2. They sniff around aimlessly until they get back to the same spot.

3. P_$$ and moan.

Repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> I bought one of the first stihl 441's and hated it so much that I gave it to my buddy. It ran fine and was smooth but the balance was way off even with a 28" bar!!!!!! I have ran many of 371xp before that saw and now I run a Wps modded 372 that runs circles around 066 stihls even in 42" hemlock!!
> If you insist on stihl, the ms460 is an awsome saw, as I even pack one into the strip with my 372 in case it breaks.



:monkey:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Notice the cycle.
> 
> 1. They mark their spot.
> 
> ...




:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Woodrow was wrong, oh no say it aint so Woodrow





04ultra said:


> *
> BTW......That is going to leave a mark!!!*



Don't you worry about that Ultra...Mow's still ticked off at me for this one:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1130891&postcount=769

*BRAHAHAHAHA!!!!*


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *
> BTW......That is going to leave a mark!!!*
> 
> 
> ...






:agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Notice the cycle.
> 
> 1. They mark their spot.
> 
> ...



Notice the Stihlhead cycle:

1. Present a "fact."
2. Get beat down mercilessly with reality,
3. And made fun of in the process,
4. Repeat step #1.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Notice the cycle.
> 
> 1. They mark their spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Notice the Stihlhead cycle:
> 
> 1. Present a "fact."
> 2. Get beat down mercilessly with reality,
> ...



Yep. Are 4 steps better than 3?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Yep. Are 4 steps better than 3?



Thall is still tenderizing poor woodie........  





.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Thall is still tenderizing poor woodie........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stick a fork (or a long screwdriver) in him. He's done.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Stick a fork (or a long screwdriver) in him. He's done.



:agree2: :agree2: :yourock: :yourock: 




oke: oke: Woodie likes getting poked......




.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Thall is still tenderizing poor woodie........





joatmon said:


> Stick a fork (or a long screwdriver) in him. He's done.



Silly me...I left out a step in the Stihlhead dance:

1. Present a "fact."
2. Get beat down mercilessly with reality,
3. And made fun of in the process.
*4. Come back with lame "insult."*
5. Repeat step #1.

.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

All right...lunchtime's over...I'll leave you boys to amuse (and abuse) yourselves.



.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Silly me
> .



We agree. Game. Set. Match.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> All right...lunchtime's over...I'll leave you boys to amuse (and abuse) yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yep. Woodie, for amusement purposes only.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> All right...lunchtime's over...I'll leave you boys to amuse (and abuse) yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Woodie ................never mind...............


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Stick a fork (or a long screwdriver) in him. He's done.




Naaaaa, Woodie such a sorry mortor forker he really isn't worth the honor of being assocaited with greatness like me, he's lucky I even accept the fact he is among us on this earth and if he keeps at it that can be remedied,:blob5: :blob5:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thought I would step in with a new name for woodie...

How about Whiney Woodie? Aka, WW.........


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Thought I would step in with a new name for woodie...
> 
> How about Whiney Woodie? Aka, WW.........



Naaaaa thats not a fair and fitting a name for our ole buddy Woodie. I feel certain he should be named after his great grandpappy Stewart and his great grandmaw Piddly, so therefore I suggest Stupid,LOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 3, 2008)

post removed through fear of another banning



stk


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder how long before this thread gets locked!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> thall, you wouldnt know a good saw if it stuck it's #### in your ear and f##### some sense into you.
> 
> 
> 
> add another 372 to your collection, become a real man!



Add another, whatttttttttttttttttttt. Thats like asking a sewi cide bomber to blow himself up again,LOLOLOLOL

I did add a 346xp after the 372. I'm very pleased with that saw. I've never really understood the Husky camp. The 346xp in my opinion is a way greater saw than the 372 yet the 372 gets all fanfare, :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I wonder how long before this thread gets locked!



They will let it go as long as we don't get too dirty or too wild. Thats why we have to keep Woodie in check,LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I wonder how long before this thread gets locked!



Hopefully soon, as it is a really pale copy of that earlier thread......:censored:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Hopefully soon, as it is a really pale copy of that earlier thread......:censored:







Go sit in the corner...........Or Thall will have to tenderise you too........







.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 3, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> post removed through fear of another banning
> 
> 
> 
> stk



Good choice! lol i did laugh when i noticed it had been removed


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Good choice! lol i did laugh when i noticed it had been removed




Steve's post wasn't that bad, heck I laffed at it too. Wait a minute its in my responce, I guess if it bans him it bans me too. Steve what bunk you want in AS jail, the top or the bottom,LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Steve's post wasn't that bad, heck I laffed at it too. Wait a minute its in my responce, I guess if it bans him it bans me too. Steve what bunk you want in AS jail, the top or the bottom,LOLOL



Steve,

Just remember...if he's playin' harmonica, you're safe.

If he's playin' banjo...prolly a good time to take recreation in the yard...


.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Steve's post wasn't that bad, heck I laffed at it too. Wait a minute its in my responce, I guess if it bans him it bans me too. Steve what bunk you want in AS jail, the top or the bottom,LOLOL



LOL I think there is a few guys here needing to get laid


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Steve,
> 
> Just remember...if he's playin' harmonica, you're safe.
> 
> ...



   


Woodie you are coming to visit around mid-nite like you promised aren't you, don't forget to bring your own towel,LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie you are coming to visit around mid-nite like you promised aren't you, don't forget to bring your own towel,LOLOL



I believe I can safely speak for every single person on this forum when I say...eeeeeeewwwwwwww.....


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I believe I can safely speak for every single person on this forum when I say...eeeeeeewwwwwwww.....






Is that to noise a sheep makes?????







.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I believe I can safely speak for every single person on this forum when I say...eeeeeeewwwwwwww.....



Thats whatcha said the last time you came by the jail cept then it was eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww baby,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> LOL I think there is a few guys here needing to get laid



LOLOL, all in good fun, well wait, you may have a point, where is Woodie,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie you are coming to visit around mid-nite like you promised aren't you, don't forget to bring your own towel,LOLOL



Whos bendin and whos stabbin lol


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Is that to noise a sheep makes?????





THALL10326 said:


> Thats whatcha said the last time you came by the jail cept then it was eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww baby,LOLOLOL




I have to admit, these made me laugh...

Of course, I hope the two of you enjoy yucking it up yourselves...IN HELL!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Whos bendin and whos stabbin lol



Well I'll tell ya, I've always been a FIRM beleiver in taking care of the needy so Woodie will be the bendy,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I wonder how long before this thread gets locked!



Not soon enough...


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I have to admit, these made me laugh...
> 
> Of course, I hope the two of you enjoy yucking it up yourselves...IN HELL!!!



   

Hey Woodie, over here, over here, yeah come on over here, why, I'll tell ya when ya get here, bring that towel with ya too,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Not soon enough...
> 
> 
> .






Woodie whats that on your chin??





.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

Speaking of going to the pokey, it looks like this dumb hog is finally gonna get slaughtered:







http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080903/METRO/809030405

Yeah, it looks like Detroit's long nightmare is over, and ol' Kwame is going to be someone's b1tch for awhile. 

*Have fun in the sodomarium, Kwame...say hello to Tommy for me!!!*


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Speaking of going to the pokey, it looks like this dumb hog is finally gonna get slaughtered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, ever seen that movie Pulp Fiction,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Steve what bunk you want in AS jail, the top or the bottom,LOLOL



doesnt worry me, as long as im the pitcher and you're the catcher.


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

*Evenin' gents*

Tommie, Woodie, Steve, Steve, Scot, et. al.

How is everyone this fine evening? I hope this little post finds everyone at their finest.

Tommie, I trust you had another fine day selling Stihls. May success and fortune follow you all your days.

Woodie, how's my favorite Johnny owner? I trust that quality was job number one for you today. You know, we don't always say it, but we're all pulling for Ford and all of their associates and dealers around the globe.

Steve, my Kiwi friend, how was your day today? I wish blue skies and fair winds for you.

How's the Scot tonight? I trust that G0D graced your part of the world with fine weather like we had here in the Southeast today.

And last, but not least, how's my favorite cheese head, Steve? Did you get to work out any of your saw harem today? I'll bet your looking forward to the cool, crisp Wisconsin air that you have in the fall.

Live's been good to me so far,

Joat

Beefstake when I'm hungry,
Whiskey when I'm dry,

Good lookin' women whilst I'm livin',
And heaven when I die. 

-Son Thomas


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie, Woodie, Steve, Steve, Scot, et. al.
> 
> How is everyone this fine evening? I hope this little post finds everyone at their finest.
> 
> ...



Why thankya Joat. Had another good day selling at the shop. The numbers are way up this year. Topping that Steve and I just had a meeting about the bunks. We decided I'd take both top bunk and bottom bunk and he would sleep in the corner on the floor. Why ya ask, cause he said he didn't wanna die a young man. He's a right smart feller Joat,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie, Woodie, Steve, Steve, Scot, et. al.
> 
> How is everyone this fine evening? I hope this little post finds everyone at their finest.
> 
> ...



*Hi Joat*...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 3, 2008)

Good post, Joat...doin' fine up here...and thanks for asking.




.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Good post, Joat...doin' fine up here...and thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pleasant dreams Woodie.

Joat


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 4, 2008)

You mean "facts" like this?



Tzed250 said:


> At one time Husqvarna made Rifles, Motorcycles, Sewing machines, and Chainsaws. Now they only make chainsaws. They gonna quit with that too?






Leaf Blowers, Brush Cutters, Chain Saws, Hedge Trimmers, Pole Saws, Stone Cutters, Tractors, Sod Cutters, Stump Grinders, Tree Care Saws, Trimmers, Zero-Turn Mowers, Aerators, Dethatchers and Power Rakes. That's whats left of the old Husqvarna that we "know and Love." Does not sound like a dying company to me, does it to you? At any rate the above statement is not factual at all, as the bikes might be made in Italy now but I thought that most of the stitchers are still made in Sweeden? I don't know, but they still have the name on them and are all still quality products.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 4, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> You mean "facts" like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A badge only....The original company does not make the product anymore. The statement is 100% factual.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Steve's post wasn't that bad, heck I laffed at it too. Wait a minute its in my responce, I guess if it bans him it bans me too. Steve what bunk you want in AS jail, the top or the bottom,LOLOL



Wasn't too bad at all, with all the #### ######....


----------



## joatmon (Sep 4, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I wonder how long before this thread gets locked!





SawTroll said:


> Hopefully soon, as it is a really pale copy of that earlier thread......:censored:





SawTroll said:


> Wasn't too bad at all, with all the #### ######....



Niko,

You want this thread locked, but you keep posting here.

Kudos,

Joat


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Niko,
> 
> You want this thread locked, but you keep posting here.
> 
> ...



LOL - just can't resist.....

..... and it was just a smart-azz remark, not serious as long as it mainly stays off-topic. 
The Topic is worn out a long time ago....opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## joatmon (Sep 4, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - just can't resist.....
> 
> ..... and it was just a smart-azz remark, not serious as long as it mainly stays off-topic.
> The Topic is worn out a long time ago....opcorn: opcorn:



Niko,

Why don't you throw out some specs and test results to get this thread back on track?  Come on, give us a Joe Friday.

Joat


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 4, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The Topic is worn out a long time ago....opcorn: opcorn:



+1


everyone knows that the 372 is better


unless you have an excess supply of tampons to suff in the carb


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 4, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie, Woodie, Steve, Steve, Scot, et. al.
> 
> 
> How's the Scot tonight? I trust that G0D graced your part of the world with fine weather like we had here in the Southeast today.




The Sun may have caused some strange weather and given us our standard 10 day summer, But now its raining at some stage every day.

BTW im another Tommy

Cheers


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Niko,
> 
> Why don't you throw out some specs and test results to get this thread back on track?  Come on, give us a Joe Friday.
> 
> Joat




Well, both are a tad heavier than the specs tell - is that enough????


----------



## joatmon (Sep 4, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Well, both are a tad heavier than the specs tell - is that enough????



Niko,

What you deliver in never enough! I always want for more.

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 4, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> The Sun may have caused some strange weather and given us our standard 10 day summer, But now its raining at some stage every day.
> 
> BTW im another Tommy
> 
> Cheers



Tommy,

Soulds like decent weather there old chap. Good, strong name. I will not, not do I expect my AS companions to, hold you in less than the highest regard because you share a name with ole Tommie. That is unless you also drink tepid Folgers. Or take people in the back room in order to make a "sale". Or make cookie cutter videos with Elvis. Or have Lucky Strikes rolled into your white t-shirt sleeve. Well, you get the idea.

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 4, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> +1
> 
> 
> everyone knows that the 372 is better
> ...



Steve,

Well, what we collectively know may be enough to fill 100 posts, maybe 150 at the most. But my careful calculations, this is the 1,073,840th post to AS.

But, what do I know?

Joat


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 4, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Soulds like decent weather there old chap. Good, strong name. I will not, not do I expect my AS companions to, hold you in less than the highest regard because you share a name with ole Tommie. That is unless you also drink tepid Folgers. Or take people in the back room in order to make a "sale". Or make cookie cutter videos with Elvis. Or have Lucky Strikes rolled into your white t-shirt sleeve. Well, you get the idea.
> 
> Joat



Hate Elvis dont smoke dont have a ie in my name and dont own anything white drink Bud Miller Fosters and Whisky note spelling no e in whisky, Do i pass lol


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 4, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hate Elvis dont smoke dont have a ie in my name and dont own anything white drink Bud Miller Fosters and Whisky note spelling no e in whisky, *Do i pass lol*



Only if you said Jack Daniels ....


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 4, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Only if you said Jack Daniels ....



I have a JD Tshirt and hip flask


----------



## joatmon (Sep 4, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hate Elvis dont smoke dont have a ie in my name and dont own anything white drink Bud Miller Fosters and Whisky note spelling no e in whisky, Do i pass lol





scotclayshooter said:


> I have a JD Tshirt and hip flask



Tommy,

You pass summa cum laude. Tommie, shout me a PM and I'll explain this to you. The short version, he's excellent.

Tommy, what sort of whisky do you favor? I found a little Tullamore Dew in the pantry a while ago. I know it's Irish.

Tommy and Tommie. Sound alike, but don't act alike. Can I get an amen here? All brought together by their fondness for the 2 stroke. Isn't diversity great?

Live's been good to me so far,

Joat


----------



## hoss (Sep 4, 2008)

This thread is possesed and can no longer be killed by conventional weapons.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 4, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Niko,
> 
> Why don't you throw out some specs and test results to get this thread back on track?  Come on, give us a Joe Friday.
> 
> Joat



Thall the Champ was saying earlier that I was full of BS when I said that my 372 was lighter then the MS 440 . Well according to Stihl USA website the ms 440 is 13.9 lbs and the ms 440 Artic is 14.3 lbs. My 372 is advertised at 13.4 lbs. Now my older 044 which years back I converted to an Artic should be about a 1/2 lb. heavier then its original weight . MY 044 manual says 044-13lbs., 044 Artic- 13.4 lbs [ same as 372 Husky]
So I don't know folks something has to give here, I guess I'll just have to get the bathroom scale out and weigh them both, the 044 was just overhauled lately and she is all cleaned up inside & out.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 4, 2008)

I was talking to my old Swiss logging buddy this afternoon,he just retired from logging this year. Running his own logging company for over 38 years,he ran saws up until last year ,he tried mechanical harvesting this spring and said it was a waste of money then retired. He has always felled for his skidder crews with Huskies. Tried Stihls and his hands started to go numb so went back to Huskies. He liked the new 372 for their speed and comfort. He hit the nail on the head when he said the 372 fits the operator.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 4, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Thall the Champ was saying earlier that I was full of BS when I said that my 372 was lighter then the MS 440 . Well according to Stihl USA website the ms 440 is 13.9 lbs and the ms 440 Artic is 14.3 lbs. My 372 is advertised at 13.4 lbs. Now my older 044 which years back I converted to an Artic should be about a 1/2 lb. heavier then its original weight . MY 044 manual says 044-13lbs., 044 Artic- 13.4 lbs [ same as 372 Husky]
> So I don't know folks something has to give here, I guess I'll just have to get the bathroom scale out and weigh them both, the 044 was just overhauled lately and she is all cleaned up inside & out.



HT,

Niko was asked to supply specs and fell far short on his usual, expected performance. You, sir, supplied specs and answered the call. You walk ahead of Niko to the front of the spec line, a place of honor where no other man has dared march.

Cheers,

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 4, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I was talking to my old Swiss logging buddy this afternoon,he just retired from logging this year. Running his own logging company for over 38 years,he ran saws up until last year ,he tried mechanical harvesting this spring and said it was a waste of money then retired. He has always felled for his skidder crews with Huskies. Tried Stihls and his hands started to go numb so went back to Huskies. He says the 371s were the most durable, but liked the new 372 for their speed and comfort. He hit the nail on the head when he said the 372 fits the operator.



HT,

Nice post!

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 4, 2008)

hoss said:


> This thread is possesed and can no longer be killed by conventional weapons.



Hoss,

You talkin' in code or riddles there fella'? You mean a 290 tied to a rope? Right?

Joat


----------



## hoss (Sep 4, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Hoss,
> 
> You talkin' in code or riddles there fella'? You mean a 290 tied to a rope? Right?
> 
> Joat



051 dropped off a tall building.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Thall the Champ was saying earlier that I was full of BS when I said that my 372 was lighter then the MS 440 . Well according to Stihl USA website the ms 440 is 13.9 lbs and the ms 440 Artic is 14.3 lbs. My 372 is advertised at 13.4 lbs. Now my older 044 which years back I converted to an Artic should be about a 1/2 lb. heavier then its original weight . MY 044 manual says 044-13lbs., 044 Artic- 13.4 lbs [ same as 372 Husky]
> So I don't know folks something has to give here, I guess I'll just have to get the bathroom scale out and weigh them both, the 044 was just overhauled lately and she is all cleaned up inside & out.



You got a screwed up book too,haha. Homie I didn't know the 440 was still on the StihlUSA web site, I looked and couldn't find it listed, its been out of production for sometime now. I won't dispute you may have found it on the website but I couldn't. Send me a link to the page you found it on.

I got both the 044/440 and the 372. I did weigh those saws once on a scale we use to ship boxes UPS and the 440 was a tad lighter than the 372. Note I say a tad. How you find the 372 feels lighter is beyond me when our UPS scales showed its not lighter. I'm not here to have war with ya Homie, I'm usually just here for the fun. Every once in awhile though I see a huge write up like you gave the 372. All those things you found to be features I find to be non-sense. Things like the placement of the adjustment screws, sharper dogs, come on Homie, thats reaching. If ya like the 372 better thats all fine and good but don't go to the extreme. Switch camps all ya like but do so without nit picking over every little thing on the saws. 

Now if were both done calling each other dumb azzes welcome to the site Homie, I look forward to yaking with ya. I'm sure with you on the other side of the fence we'll have plenty to jaw about,LOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You got a screwed up book too,haha. Homie I didn't know the 440 was still on the StihlUSA web site, I looked and couldn't find it listed, its been out of production for sometime now. I won't dispute you may have found it on the website but I couldn't. Send me a link to the page you found it on.
> 
> I got both the 044/440 and the 372. I did weigh those saws once on a scale we use to ship boxes UPS and the 440 was a tad lighter than the 372. Note I say a tad. How you find the 372 feels lighter is beyond me when our UPS scales showed its not lighter. I'm not here to have war with ya Homie, I'm usually just here for the fun. Every once in awhile though I see a huge write up like you gave the 372. All those things you found to be features I find to be non-sense. Things like the placement of the adjustment screws, sharper dogs, come on Homie, thats reaching. If ya like the 372 better thats all fine and good but don't go to the extreme. Switch camps all ya like but do so without nit picking over every little thing on the saws.
> 
> Now if were both done calling each other dumb azzes welcome to the site Homie, I look forward to yaking with ya. I'm sure with you on the other side of the fence we'll have plenty to jaw about,LOL






opcorn: opcorn: 


.


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 5, 2008)

*440 on stihl site*

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS440.html

Does spec heavier, but that's not saying much.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Thall the Champ was saying earlier that I was full of BS when I said that my 372 was lighter then the MS 440 . Well according to Stihl USA website the ms 440 is 13.9 lbs and the ms 440 Artic is 14.3 lbs. My 372 is advertised at 13.4 lbs. Now my older 044 which years back I converted to an Artic should be about a 1/2 lb. heavier then its original weight . MY 044 manual says 044-13lbs., 044 Artic- 13.4 lbs [ same as 372 Husky]
> So I don't know folks something has to give here, I guess I'll just have to get the bathroom scale out and weigh them both, the 044 was just overhauled lately and she is all cleaned up inside & out.



Did you read post 689?


Here it is;


SawTroll said:


> When Stihl did the stunt of upping the advertised weight of the 440 and 460 (to help conseal how mush heavier the 441 is), they also made the 440 look heavier than the 372xp - *but this is all "paper only"*........:monkey: :monkey:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I was talking to my old Swiss logging buddy this afternoon,he just retired from logging this year. Running his own logging company for over 38 years,he ran saws up until last year ,he tried mechanical harvesting this spring and said it was a waste of money then retired. He has always felled for his skidder crews with Huskies. *Tried Stihls and his hands started to go numb so went back to Huskies. *He says the 371s were the most durable, but liked the new 372 for their speed and comfort. He hit the nail on the head when he said the 372 fits the operator.



Good story!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> .... I did weigh those saws once on a scale we use to ship boxes UPS and the 440 was a tad lighter than the 372.* Note I said a tad* ......



:jawdrop: I believe your scale is pretty consistant, as that is how it should be.  

Btw, how heavy a saw _feels_ could have to do with other things than actual weight as well - like balance, ergonomics etc......LOL


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I was talking to my old Swiss logging buddy this afternoon,he just retired from logging this year. Running his own logging company for over 38 years,he ran saws up until last year ,he tried mechanical harvesting this spring and said it was a waste of money then retired. He has always felled for his skidder crews with Huskies. Tried Stihls and his hands started to go numb so went back to Huskies. He says the 371s were the most durable, but liked the new 372 for their speed and comfort. He hit the nail on the head when he said the 372 fits the operator.



Probably a good thing he retired then. Running those "smooth Huskies" all of those years must have given him Whitefinger disease. I have run my 044 over 10 hours a day with a 28" bar cutting White Oak, and my hands were never numb. HT, your posts have the smell of an infomercial, all you need now is a captive crowd that cheers on command and a little apron with a Husky crown on it.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 5, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Probably a good thing he retired then. Running those "smooth Huskies" all of those years must have given him Whitefinger disease. I have run my 044 over 10 hours a day with a 28" bar cutting White Oak, and my hands were never numb. HT, your posts have the smell of an infomercial, all you need now is a captive crowd that cheers on command and a little apron with a Husky crown on it.



wow... 10 hours a day. thats a lot of crap to clean off your filter.

10 hours a day on my 395, and id clean the air filter once a week only because im bored, not because i needed too. air injection rocks


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Tommy,

I heard on the radio yesterday that Virginia had declared some type of official "state of emergency" or something in advance of one of those hurricanes, primarily to toughen up the rules on price-gouging.

Can I imagine that's shuttered all the Steal dealerships?

  

(Seriously though...good luck with that storm, and I hope she blows back out to sea.)


.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Tommy,
> 
> I heard on the radio yesterday that Virginia had declared some type of official "state of emergency" or something in advance of one of those hurricanes, primarily to toughen up the rules on price-gouging.
> 
> ...



Mornin' Woody,

Tommie price gouging?

Tommie shuttering the dealership when there are rows and rows of creamsicles on the shelves?

Tommie cutting cookies while Elvis wails in the background?

Tommie drinking tepid Folgers on a warm, fall Virginia morning?

Tommie using a long screw driver to fix a blower?

Tommie using Mobil 1 to keep his hair in place longer?

Tommie with a pack of Luckies rolled into his sleeve?

You mean that Tommie?

OK, best wishes with riding out ole Hanna, Tommie. Oh, send that 880 down here and I'll keep it save from the ravages of the killer storm.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Tommy,
> 
> I heard on the radio yesterday that Virginia had declared some type of official "state of emergency" or something in advance of one of those hurricanes, primarily to toughen up the rules on price-gouging.
> 
> ...



Woodie when Isabelle came through a few years back Stihl called us a week in advance, yes they track storms for us. They told us to stock up ASAP. My boss didn't buy it and seen it as ploy for us to buy more saws. The storm hit, we sold out in one day. Here's the funny part. We called wanting more saws, guess what, Stihl was sold out, no saws left to ship. They had shipped out over 35,000 saws in one single day, the day before the storm hit. The factory stock was depleted as well as the distributor. Chain and bars were depleted as well. Sthil a week later sent us powerheads with no bars and no chains, that was a first. Saws were being transferred from the west coast to the east coast to help with demand. Moral of this story is I don't wish anyone any bad luck during these storms but come on storms, more the better. I'm hoping to clear out every saw in the building and will be ordering a bunch more today, hot diggy dog...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Mornin' Woody,
> 
> Tommie price gouging?
> 
> ...



The calculater is spinning as we speak Joat,hahahaha


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> :jawdrop: I believe your scale is pretty consistant, as that is how it should be.
> 
> Btw, how heavy a saw _feels_ could have to do with other things than actual weight as well - like balance, ergonomics etc......LOL



Are ya saying a gallon of water weighing 8 lbs feels lighter in a 5 gallon bucket, okkkkkkkkkkkkkk,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie when Isabelle came through a few years back Stihl called us a week in advance, yes they track storms for us. They told us to stock up ASAP. My boss didn't buy it and seen it as ploy for us to buy more saws. The storm hit, we sold out in one day. Here's the funny part. We called wanting more saws, guess what, Stihl was sold out, no saws left to ship. They had shipped out over 35,000 saws in one single day, the day before the storm hit. The factory stock was depleted as well as the distributor. Chain and bars were depleted as well. Sthil a week later sent us powerheads with no bars and no chains, that was a first. Saws were being transferred from the west coast to the east coast to help with demand. Moral of this sotry is I don't wish anyone any bad luck during these storms but come on storms, more the better. I'm hoping to clear out every saw in the building and will be ordering a bunch more today, hot diggy dog...



Tommie,

The hurricane, act of G0D, may give you THE chance at unloading Mr. Leaky.

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie when Isabelle came through a few years back Stihl called us a week in advance, yes they track storms for us.



Live, at 6:00...from the Stihl Doppler Weather Radar!!

("Somebody go up on the roof and clean the filter on that thing!!!")

  


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> The hurricane, act of G0D, may give you THE chance at unloading Mr. Leaky.
> 
> Joat



Hey I could indeed but Joat how would I be able to sleep at night? Ya know I'm a man of high moral fiber, why knowing I pass that dayumm thing onto another victim would cause me to feel awful guilty, hey wait a minute, not if I sold it to Woodie, hmmmmmmmmmm,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Mornin' Woody,
> 
> Tommie price gouging?
> 
> ...





:yourock: :yourock: :wave:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya know I'm a man of high moral fiber...



Tom T. Hall...the _Raisin Bran _of Arborist Site!

    


.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tom T. Hall...the _Raisin Bran _of Arborist Site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metommieucil keeps the Stihl ____ flowing.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Metommieucil keeps the Stihl ____ flowing.




   


.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 5, 2008)

I think you all discount short screwdrivers too quickly. . .


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 5, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I think you all discount short screwdrivers too quickly. . .





*Only if its to short to get the job done....................*


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tom T. Hall...the _Raisin Bran _of Arborist Site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   


Woodie I'll be back in a minute. Right now I'm putting on my feathers, grabbing my tomahawk and slipping on my deerskin boots. Gotta go out in the parking for a minute.

Hey O Hey O, boom boom boom, hey o hey o boom boom boom, come rain come rain, boom boom boom,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Metommieucil keeps the Stihl ____ flowing.



LOLOLOLOL, good one...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie I'll be back in a minute. Right now I'm putting on my feathers, grabbing my tomahawk and slipping on my deerskin boots. Gotta go out in the parking for a minute.
> 
> Hey O Hey O, boom boom boom, hey o hey o boom boom boom, come rain come rain, boom boom boom,hehe



Dressing up for another night at the local bar?


----------



## PB (Sep 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Dressing up for another night at the local bar?



http://www.rathergood.com/gaybar/


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie I'll be back in a minute. Right now I'm putting on my feathers, grabbing my tomahawk and slipping on my deerskin boots. Gotta go out in the parking for a minute.




Y.........M...........C...........A..................

and I thought you were a true Elvis man........


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Dressing up for another night at the local bar?



Oh my...    

Indeed it looks like Elvis has left the building.

(For the Brokeback Bar & Grill...)



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh my the rain Gods are answering my rain dance, we got 2 inches of rain in the last 20 seconds, someone send a boat,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Metommieucil keeps the Stihl ____ flowing.





THALL10326 said:


> Woodie I'll be back in a minute. Right now I'm putting on my feathers, grabbing my tomahawk and slipping on my deerskin boots. Gotta go out in the parking for a minute.
> 
> Hey O Hey O, boom boom boom, hey o hey o boom boom boom, come rain come rain, boom boom boom,hehe





Lakeside53 said:


> Dressing up for another night at the local bar?



Cleaning up before ya go out, are ya big boy?

Oh my, Elvis, how you move that pelvis!


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh my the rain Gods are answering my rain dance, we got 2 inches of rain in the last 20 seconds, someone send a boat,LOLOLOLOL



Uh, Tommie. My guess is that G0D is trying to drown you. The ark left 20 minutes ago.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Cleaning up before ya go out, are ya big boy?
> 
> Oh my, Elvis, how you move that pelvis!



Come give me some help Joat. The rain dance has been answered by the rain gods. People are flocking in for saws. Oh no, theres a fight in the parking lot, the Tractor Supply Gang is trying to get ahead of the regular customers, oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Uh, Tommie. My guess is that G0D is trying to drown you. The ark left 20 minutes ago.



I think that splash was Woodie up on the roof trying to get my attention, I ignored him as usual,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Come give me some help Joat. The rain dance has been answered by the rain gods. People are flocking in for saws. Oh no, theres a fight in the parking lot, the Tractor Supply Gang is trying to get ahead of the regular customers, oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,LOLOLOLOL



OK, Tommie. Here's your second chance to give Mr.Leaky a new home. Shoot, after running their little "rancher" saws, they will love Mr. Leaky.

Oh, and whacha mean by a flock ?????????????????

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh my the rain Gods are answering my rain dance, we got 2 inches of rain in the last 20 seconds, someone send a boat,LOLOLOLOL



We're all gonna need that boat to keep from drowning in your BS...




.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I think that spash was Woodie up on the roof trying to get my attention, I ignored him as usual,LOLOL



Woodie,

Congrats on your promotion. I had no idea that you were now working for THE BIG MAN.

Remember me,

Joat


Tommie,

Doncha be messin' with anyone G0D sends to get yer attention. On second thought, don't sell Mr. Leaky, or at least don't say I told ya to sell it.

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> We're all gonna need that boat to keep from drowning in your BS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my, a prophet. I'm gonna keep watchin' to see if it's true.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> wow... 10 hours a day. thats a lot of crap to clean off your filter.
> 
> 10 hours a day on my 395, and id clean the air filter once a week only because im bored, not because i needed too. air injection rocks



Never touched it...never needed to. That is the great thing about the Stihl HD filter system, way more filtering capacity than the saw will need in ten hours. Also, less than 30 seconds to change filters...no problem there. Air injection? Nice, but not needed.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> We're all gonna need that boat to keep from drowning in your BS...





joatmon said:


> Oh my, a prophet. I'm gonna keep watchin' to see if it's true.



What was the sherrif's line in jaws..."I think we're gonna need a bigger boat."


.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> What was the sherrif's line in jaws..."I think we're gonna need a bigger boat."
> 
> 
> .



You callin' Tommie a big shark?


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Woodie,
> 
> Congrats on your promotion. I had no idea that you were now working for THE BIG MAN.
> 
> ...



No fear Joat, I won't sell that saw to anyone, just can't bring bring myself to do such a thing as that. That would be like me telling someone Woodie is alright when deep in ma heart I know he's a low life scroundrel,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Never touched it...never needed to. That is the great thing about the Stihl HD filter system, way more filtering capacity than the saw will need in ten hours. Also, less than 30 seconds to change filters...no problem there. Air injection? Nice, but not needed.



Hey T I have something here I wants to show ya. This thread is all over the place so what the hell. Heres a 041AV a customer gave me a few months back. Thing lost a crank bearing. Last nite I put it all back together and popped in a new OEM piston and ring to boot. Dayumm thing run perfecto. Whatcha think??


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> You callin' Tommie a big shark?



Don't be ridiculous, joat...of course not! 

Sharks serve some purpose in the world.

OUCH!!! Was that out loud...Lord I apologize fer dat right der...


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Don't be ridiculous, joat...of course not!
> 
> Sharks serve some purpose in the world.
> 
> ...



Larry is that you,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

And here I am, with all this fodder, and I've given up my job as the resident AS poet. I have "penned" several in my head in the last few moments, so scuze me while I chuckle.

Joat


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hey T I have something here I wants to show ya. This thread is all over the place so what the hell. Heres a 041AV a customer gave me a few months back. Thing lost a crank bearing. Last nite I put it all back together and popped in a new OEM piston and ring to boot. Dayumm thing run perfecto. Whatcha think??



041 to 441, Stihl has been building the worlds best production saws for decades now. That saw looks great Tom! One day you will run out of room, but don't worry! I can help "store" some of those classics for you


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> And here I am, with all this fodder, and I've given up my job as the resident AS poet. I have "penned" several in my head in the last few moments, so scuze me while I chuckle.
> 
> Joat



There was a young man from Virginny,
Was a Stihl Ho like the great unwashed many...

  



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> 041 to 441, Stihl has been building the worlds best production saws for decades now. That saw looks great Tom! One day you will run out of room, but don't worry! I can help "store" some of those classics for you



LOL, ok, if I run out of room I'll be sure to call ya. Little story behind that saw. Man brought it in one day looking for a screw for the starter housing, he had lost one. I said thats a mighty nice 041 ya got there. He goes thanks, I bought it new and its cut my winter firewood for the past 25 years and its been reliable year after year. I installed a new screw in the starter housing for free and sent him on his way. I thought man that was a nice 041.

Two weeks later he brings it back in and tells me it quit in the cut. I said ut oh, thats not good. Found the clutch side of the crank to be loose in the case, done blew a bearing. I told him it was gonna be costly because of all the labor tearing it apart. He goes I can see it would have to be torn apart, I said yup. He says naaaa, I want a new saw. He buys a new 361 and asks me do you want that old saw, I'm not gonna have any use for it. I said sure. He goes its yours and out the door he went. Funny how things go, two weeks before I was thinking man that was a nice 041 and now I own the dayumm thing,


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> There was a young man from Virginny,
> Was a Stihl Ho like the great unwashed many...
> 
> 
> ...



Ya got the young part right but tell ya girlie friend I'm not up to 7 nites a week for crying out loud,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, ok, if I run out of room I'll be sure to call ya. Little story behind that saw. Man brought it in one day looking for a screw for the starter housing, he had lost one. I said thats a mighty nice 041 ya got there. He goes thanks, I bought it new and its cut my winter firewood for the past 25 years and its been reliable year after year. I installed a new screw in the starter housing for free and sent him on his way. I thought man that was a nice 041.
> 
> Two weeks later he brings it back in and tells me it quit in the cut. I said ut oh, thats not good. Found the clutch side of the crank to be loose in the case, done blew a bearing. I told him it was gonna be costly because of all the labor tearing it apart. He goes I can see it would have to be torn apart, I said yup. He says naaaa, I want a new saw. He buys a new 361 and asks me do you want that old saw, I'm not gonna have any use for it. I said sure. He goes its yours and out the door he went. Funny how things go, two weeks before I was thinking man that was a nice 041 and now I own the dayumm thing,



Tommie,

See here, you have that fine moral fiber thing goin' on and someone is lookin' out for you.

Have fun,

brother Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> See here, you have that fine moral fiber thing goin' on and someone is lookin' out for you.
> 
> ...



I got that old saw sitting on the counter and a guy alittle bit ago tells me man thats a nice 041. I said yup and ya can't have it,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Dressing up for another night at the local bar?





taplinhill said:


> Y.........M...........C...........A..................
> 
> and I thought you were a true Elvis man........





Woodie said:


> Oh my...
> 
> Indeed it looks like Elvis has left the building.
> 
> ...





THALL10326 said:


> Ya got the young part right but tell ya girlie friend I'm not up to 7 nites a week for crying out loud,LOLOLOLOL



Tommie,

Come on back man. Don't go over to the other side.

Joat


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 5, 2008)

*No*



Tzed250 said:


> Probably a good thing he retired then. Running those "smooth Huskies" all of those years must have given him Whitefinger disease. I have run my 044 over 10 hours a day with a 28" bar cutting White Oak, and my hands were never numb. HT, your posts have the smell of an infomercial, all you need now is a captive crowd that cheers on command and a little apron with a Husky crown on it.



Then he would be a Stihl head lap dog. As of now that's just the way things are, like it or not. Why u thing Stihl does'nt publish vibe specs like Husky, and all their new saws have the Husky vibe system on them?


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, ok, if I run out of room I'll be sure to call ya. Little story behind that saw. Man brought it in one day looking for a screw for the starter housing, he had lost one. I said thats a mighty nice 041 ya got there. He goes thanks, I bought it new and its cut my winter firewood for the past 25 years and its been reliable year after year. I installed a new screw in the starter housing for free and sent him on his way. I thought man that was a nice 041.
> 
> Two weeks later he brings it back in and tells me it quit in the cut. I said ut oh, thats not good. Found the clutch side of the crank to be loose in the case, done blew a bearing. I told him it was gonna be costly because of all the labor tearing it apart. He goes I can see it would have to be torn apart, I said yup. He says naaaa, I want a new saw. He buys a new 361 and asks me do you want that old saw, I'm not gonna have any use for it. I said sure. He goes its yours and out the door he went. Funny how things go, two weeks before I was thinking man that was a nice 041 and now I own the dayumm thing,


Well this is easy but then it is my opinion! the 041 super is a better saw than the 044 it might be heavy but it is a better saw starts better and cut's just as well in wood over 16'' It reminds me of a Mac in the way it likes to run. It is the one I miss I should never had sold it to a Stihl head lol. Now this thread is interesting it shines a bit of light on a few things I really dont hate stihls the 026 is a great saw so is the 041 but so are the competitions saws. Just open your mind man lol I had to say that in a tie dyed Tshirt.Now we all like to poke fun that is part of the game. Oh by the way my Sp 105 is faster than a 056mag in 30'' poplar na na at least that is what I found.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Come on back man. Don't go over to the other side.
> 
> Joat



No fear Joat, I was only baiting Woodie, he's mad at me now,hehehe


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 5, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Probably a good thing he retired then. Running those "smooth Huskies" all of those years must have given him Whitefinger disease. I have run my 044 over 10 hours a day with a 28" bar cutting White Oak, and my hands were never numb. HT, your posts have the smell of an infomercial, all you need now is a captive crowd that cheers on command and a little apron with a Husky crown on it.



All I can say is as a former Stihlhead : To all the proud Husqvarna owners, "The Stihlheads will be much more influenced by Husky owners example than by Husky owners criticism."


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No fear Joat, I was only baiting Woodie, he's mad at me now,hehehe



Mad at you for what?


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Mad at you for what?
> 
> 
> .



Give me minute, I'll give ya a reason,hahahahaha


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> All I can say is as a former Stihlhead : To all the proud Husqvarna owners, "The Stihlheads will be much more influenced by Husky owners example than by Husky owners criticism."



You could start with yourself. Making wild a$$ claims about the 372 while trying to throw the 044 under the bus puts your credibility in the crapper. The 372 is a great saw. I would love to have one. That being said, the 372 is on par with the 440 and that's it. Both saws have good and bad points. Bring facts, not fantasy, then your input will mean something.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommy,
> 
> You pass summa cum laude. Tommie, shout me a PM and I'll explain this to you. The short version, he's excellent.
> 
> ...




Clynelish is the king of Malt Whisky IMHO followed by
Laphroaig
Bowmore 
Lagavulin
Dalwinnie
Glen ord
Highland park

And for a blend
Black bottle
Famous grouse
Whyte and mackay

Seeing as were off topic anyway lol


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

Jamesons.

Whisk*E*y. 


.


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 5, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> You could start with yourself. Making wild a$$ claims about the 372 while trying to throw the 044 under the bus puts your credibility in the crapper. The 372 is a great saw. I would love to have one. That being said, the 372 is on par with the 440 and that's it. Both saws have good and bad points. Bring facts, not fantasy, then your input will mean something.



Well if you consider a claim that a sprung saw is smoother than a bushed one to be wild a$$ then its clear no one could ever start. I mean, is it actually possible that Stihl could make a saw smoother than the 440 by borrowing the same idea, hint hint (441?) I'm sure you've seen everyone say how smooooooooooooth that saw is. Or do springs only make a saw smooooooth if that saw is a Stihl? I believe It could be possible that smoother saws could have significant benefits for some people.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Clynelish is the king of Malt Whisky IMHO followed by
> Laphroaig
> Bowmore
> Lagavulin
> ...



Tommy,

Thanks for the list and sharing your opinion. When my whistle gets dry, I'll have to try.

Oh, and can whisky on a chainsaw site ever be truely off topic?

Wishing all a great weekend,

Joat


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 5, 2008)

*Speaking of wild A** claims*



Tzed250 said:


> At one time Husqvarna made Rifles, Motorcycles, Sewing machines, and Chainsaws. Now they only make chainsaws. They gonna quit with that too?





?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Clynelish is the king of Malt Whisky IMHO followed by
> Laphroaig
> Bowmore
> Lagavulin
> ...



In my whisky days, Glen and Famous Grouse were the favourites, none else that we could get here were even close.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 5, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> In my whisky days, Glen and Famous Grouse were the favourites, none else that we could get here were even close.



Just about to have some Grouse with ice right now mmm


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> In my whisky days, Glen and Famous Grouse were the favourites, none else that we could get here were even close.


Ah the Grouse Whisky cant seem to find it here anymore


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 5, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Ah the Grouse Whisky cant seem to find it here anymore



!!!!!!! the biggest seller in the UK!
If you can find Black Bottle its the best of the blends and more consistant bottle to bottle than Grouse


----------



## danrclem (Sep 5, 2008)

Disregard this post. I'm checking my email notification system.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> !!!!!!! the biggest seller in the UK!
> If you can find Black Bottle its the best of the blends and more consistant bottle to bottle than Grouse


Not sure I understand what Black bottle is it Black label?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 5, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Not sure I understand what Black bottle is it Black label?



Nope!!!

http://www.blackbottle.com/index.html

Maybe us Scots are keeping all the good stuff for ourselves?


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Nope!!!
> 
> http://www.blackbottle.com/index.html
> 
> Maybe us Scots are keeping all the good stuff for ourselves?


Thanks I have never seen that before I think you Scott's are keeping it to yourself? lol. Like we have other choices than, CR or piss water Canadian club.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Ah the Grouse Whisky cant seem to find it here anymore



Don't know how it is here by now - haven't interested me in more than 20 years.........


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 5, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Thanks I have never seen that before I think you Scott's are keeping it to yourself? lol. Like we have other choices than, CR or piss water Canadian club.



My mate took back some canadian whiskEy we were both spewing at the same time and ill for 2 days after it.
The stuff they send to japan is sometimes poor and only 3 years old!

BTW the second glass of grouse is even better lol


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 5, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Don't know how it is here by now - haven't interested me in more than 20 years.........



I had a mate working in Norway i gather alcohol is expensive!


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Don't know how it is here by now - haven't interested me in more than 20 years.........


20 years? never too old to have a drink of good Scotch. The best would be like a Rock Well painting Chainsaw in your lap, hound at your feet, Fire going in the stove or Fireplace and No women to spoil the moment. But in your case she likes saw's so that is okay.Oh and a glass of good Booze it don't mater what country it come from as long as it is smooth and strong!


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I had a mate working in Norway i gather alcohol is expensive!


Not Norway but your looking at 60 to 120.00 CDN for good stuff here.750 ml bottle more, if you want to go Crazy lol


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 5, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Not Norway but your looking at 60 to 120.00 CDN for good stuff here.750 ml bottle more, if you want to go Crazy lol



Im not sure of you exchange rate but a bottle of grouse is about £10 for 700ml
and the really good stuff Clynelish malt 14 year old £35 but can be had on deals for £26


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> My mate took back some canadian whiskEy we were both spewing at the same time and ill for 2 days after it.
> The stuff they send to japan is sometimes poor and only 3 years old!
> 
> BTW the second glass of grouse is even better lol


What too strong for ya lol Too me sounds like CC not a good strait or on ice drinking Wisk** why the E you should know it does not have a E in it lol. Not here anyway.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 5, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> What too strong for ya lol Too me sounds like CC not a good strait or on ice drinking Wisk** why the E you should know it does not have a E in it lol. Not here anyway.



Ahh is the E only a US thing?


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ahh is the E only a US thing?


Ah they only really have Bourbon anyway.I think I spelled that wrong?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> ...£35 ...
> 
> About Glen price, more than 20 years ago here......


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Ah they only really have Bourbon anyway.I think I spelled that wrong?



Never liked that stuff.......


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 5, 2008)

_*Jack Daniels*_



:agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## joatmon (Sep 5, 2008)

*John lee Hooker*

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.
One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.
Hey mr. bartender come over here.
I want another drink and I want it now.
My baby she gone she done gone tonight.
I ain't seen my baby since night before last.

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.

And then I sit there getting high.
Mellow, knocked out, feeling good
and by that time I looked on the wall,
at the old clock on the wall.
By that time it was ten thirty then.
I looked down the bar at the bartender.
He said what you want Johnny?

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer!

Well, my baby she gone she done gone tonight.
I ain't seen my baby since night before last.
I want to get drunk, get her off of my mind

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer!

Then I sit there getting high
stoned, knocked out
and by that time I looked on the wall,
at the old clock again,
and by that time it a quarter to two.
Last call for alcohol.
I said "Hey Mr. bartender".
What you want?

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.

RIP by the late, great John lee Hooker.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 5, 2008)

10 oz Jack Daniel's® Tennessee whiskey
2 oz Ice tea



Pour jack daniels into large glass filled with ice. Pour Ice-tea into the glass. Stir lightly.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> Well if you consider a claim that a sprung saw is smoother than a bushed one to be wild a$$ then its clear no one could ever start. I mean, is it actually possible that Stihl could make a saw smoother than the 440 by borrowing the same idea, hint hint (441?) I'm sure you've seen everyone say how smooooooooooooth that saw is. Or do springs only make a saw smooooooth if that saw is a Stihl? I believe It could be possible that smoother saws could have significant benefits for some people.





MuleyJ said:


> ?



Get in the ballgame chief. The claims about dog sharpness, screw location, etc. were what I was talking about. And it seems you have a question about the post I made about Husky no longer making guns, bikes, and sewing machines. Maybe I can help you understand that. Husqvarna has not made firearms in years, the sewing machines were retained by Electrolux, and the motorcycles have been made by Cagiva in Italy since the '80s. The company that makes chainsaws has nothing to do with any of that. Do you need any further help? If so, let me know...


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.
> One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.
> Hey mr. bartender come over here.
> I want another drink and I want it now.
> ...


Too be honest I like Georges version more but still a good tune!


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ahh is the E only a US thing?



Irish. About 95% of my ancestry. 

Lots of Irish over here, so we basically spell it with an E as well. 

As does God... 

I love a good scotch as well, though. 

Slainte.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> 10 oz Jack Daniel's® Tennessee whiskey
> 2 oz Ice tea
> 
> 
> ...



I've got a much better way.

10 oz. Maker's Mark
2 oz. Iced tea

Pour Maker's into glass with ice. Throw iced tea down drain.

Repeat.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 5, 2008)

Ladies and huskies been gone power out four days 
and been very busy too I see this is still goin though


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I've got a much better way.
> 
> 10 oz. Maker's Mark
> 2 oz. Iced tea
> ...





*Poor Woodie........*


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 5, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> You could start with yourself. Making wild a$$ claims about the 372 while trying to throw the 044 under the bus puts your credibility in the crapper. The 372 is a great saw. I would love to have one. That being said, the 372 is on par with the 440 and that's it. Both saws have good and bad points. Bring facts, not fantasy, then your input will mean something.



My 044 served me very well over the last 19 years, been rebuilt twice.My 066 redlight magnum Artic has all the power I will ever need,use her for blocking up the big logs. But then I bought a new 372 Husky a few weeks ago and I have now realized that for many years I never knew what I was missing.Now the 044 is just a great firewood saw. Let me tell you all a little story, please bear with me.

In the winter of 1986 while logging up in Thompson, Manitoba. One of Stihls senior German factory engineers named Yurgen Wolfe came and paid me a visit. He read some of my write ups to Chainsaw Age Magazine about the problems with the 038 mag. and 034s oiling problems. He wanted to see me in my own locale and try and solve the problem. First thing he noticed was frozen wood ,the sapwood of my spruce logs were ice, something he never seen before. Alot of input was given to him over his visit to our rugged logging conditions. The problems were later fixed. But I do remember some input I gave him on how to make the Stihls a better ergonomic saw. He took them back to Germany.
I ran a Jonsered 630 [ red Husky] a few years before ,I knew the differences. This is some of the points I told him: 
On the husky/jonsered the rear handle has a tall rectangle grip offering better grip with less fatigue and equal balanced grip with the top handle over the thin round grip of the Stihl. On the stihl saw the left arm does the most work. The Husky top handle was thinner ,better grip for average sized hands.
Carb. adjustment screw location on the Husky was best. With your left hand holding the top handle on the side / falling position you could adjust the screws easily with good view with the right hand .On the Stihl with the half wrap top handle holding the saw with left hand was awkward because of so little of the handle to hold on to,plus exhaust blows into operaters face.
Now this is the kicker that really raised Yurgens eye brows: You grab the Stihls offset T starter handle, you got the rope area of the handle between your index & middle fingers. Feels real good doesn't it? You got that offset longer part of the grip under your 3 fingers, and your index around the shorter part of the grip. After the saw starts you even put the starter handle firmly back into its D- shaped hole. You make some cuts ,shut it off. Then when you go to start it again ,the handle slips out of your hand. What position is the starter handle in? Backwards, long offset part of handle pointing to the front of the saw! Even from only making a few cuts the vibration and inertia of the saw always spins that handle around and you have to first turn it back to get a good grip. A very poor ergonomic design. All my Stihl saws have Jonsered [even T ] starter handles on them.
22 yrs ago I told that engineer these disadvantages and still today we have them. I remember those "professional" decals on the Huskys from the 1970s, now I see they were not kidding.


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 6, 2008)

*To Chief Tzed*



Tzed250 said:


> Get in the ballgame chief. The claims about dog sharpness, screw location, etc. were what I was talking about. And it seems you have a question about the post I made about Husky no longer making guns, bikes, and sewing machines. Maybe I can help you understand that. Husqvarna has not made firearms in years, the sewing machines were retained by Electrolux, and the motorcycles have been made by Cagiva in Italy since the '80s. The company that makes chainsaws has nothing to do with any of that. Do you need any further help? If so, let me know...






Tzed250 said:


> At one time Husqvarna made Rifles, Motorcycles, Sewing machines, and Chainsaws. Now they only make chainsaws. They gonna quit with that too?



Those "Chief" are called personal preferences, not wild a** claims. 

I have only one question. How is it a negative for chainsaw enthusiasts that the number one global producer of outdoor power equipment now focuses solely on the technology and development of outdoor power equipment, especially given its reputation for quality? Contrary to your suggestion, it seems that Husqvarna has renewed its commitment to the industry. Again, it seems to be a fairly sound economical decision on their part. Now, run along and play your ballgame, and let the rest of us live in the real world.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2008)

My world is just as real as yours. To answer your question, it is not negative for Husqvarna to focus on ***. I was pointing out instability in the corporate structure. And since we are "focusing", let us focus on the fact that Stihl is the number one manufacturer of chainsaws worldwide. A position held since 1971.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> My 044 served me very well over the last 19 years, been rebuilt twice.My 066 redlight magnum Artic has all the power I will ever need,use her for blocking up the big logs. But then I bought a new 372 Husky a few weeks ago and I have now realized that for many years I never knew what I was missing.Now the 044 is just a great firewood saw. Let me tell you all a little story, please bear with me.
> 
> In the winter of 1986 while logging up in Thompson, Manitoba. One of Stihls senior German factory engineers named Yurgen Wolfe came and paid me a visit. He read some of my write ups to Chainsaw Age Magazine about the problems with the 038 mag. and 034s oiling problems. He wanted to see me in my own locale and try and solve the problem. First thing he noticed was frozen wood ,the sapwood of my spruce logs were ice, something he never seen before. Alot of input was given to him over his visit to our rugged logging conditions. The problems were later fixed. But I do remember some input I gave him on how to make the Stihls a better ergonomic saw. He took them back to Germany.
> I ran a Jonsered 630 [ red Husky] a few years before ,I knew the differences. This is some of the points I told him:
> ...




It is a real shame you wasted two decades of your life running the wrong saw isn't it?

87% of the population is right handed. The Stihl carb screws are placed so that the left hand holds the handle or holds the throttle wide open (no fine motor skill needed) and the right hand manipulates the screwdriver (fine motor skill required). This is the ideal situation for _most_ of the people on this planet.

All of my Stihl saws have starter handles that index into the starter housing and do not move during operation, not to mention being Elastostart. The Husky handle transmits shock to the wrist.

The square shaped Husky rear handle is a nuisance. If it is good for that handle to be square, then why is the Husky front handle not square?

Happy sawing


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 6, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> My 044 served me very well over the last 19 years, been rebuilt twice.My 066 redlight magnum Artic has all the power I will ever need,use her for blocking up the big logs. But then I bought a new 372 Husky a few weeks ago and I have now realized that for many years I never knew what I was missing.Now the 044 is just a great firewood saw. Let me tell you all a little story, please bear with me.
> 
> In the winter of 1986 while logging up in Thompson, Manitoba. One of Stihls senior German factory engineers named Yurgen Wolfe came and paid me a visit. He read some of my write ups to Chainsaw Age Magazine about the problems with the 038 mag. and 034s oiling problems. He wanted to see me in my own locale and try and solve the problem. First thing he noticed was frozen wood ,the sapwood of my spruce logs were ice, something he never seen before. Alot of input was given to him over his visit to our rugged logging conditions. The problems were later fixed. But I do remember some input I gave him on how to make the Stihls a better ergonomic saw. He took them back to Germany.
> I ran a Jonsered 630 [ red Husky] a few years before ,I knew the differences. This is some of the points I told him:
> ...




Homie your killing me. Now even the pull rope hande is a feature of somekind according to you. Your still promoting the adjustment screws on the 372 but now thats only if the saw is in the felling position now. Homie you say you told the engineer all these disadvantages and yet 22 years later we still have them. That should tell you the engineer took what you said the same as I am, a bunch of piddly non-sense.








Lets have a look at the handle on my 372 and see the quality. Notice anything wrong with the handle, why is the rope sticking two inches up out the handle, did someone at the factory forget to cut off the excess, looks kinda shabby don't it. Look at the handle on the 346, see the difference. Do I care, hell no but the way you nit pick it should drive a man like you insane. I've seen some picky people in my day but Homie your holding the crown right now.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 6, 2008)

All right, let's end this once and for all!!!!
















































Nahhhhh... 

This thread would have ended on the first page!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 6, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> And since we are "focusing", let us focus on the fact that Stihl is the number one manufacturer of chainsaws worldwide. A position held since 1971.



You can repeat that all you want.

But that won't keep it from being wrong.




.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You can repeat that all you want.
> 
> But that won't keep it from being wrong.
> 
> .



Prove me wrong...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 6, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Prove me wrong...



Been there, done that:

http://new.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=77422&d=1220392153

Now, I'm tired of this "argument," particularly because it doesn't matter. Husqvarna is the largest, BUT IT JUST DOESN'T MATTER!!!

I outta here...got dovetails to cut today. Happy sawing to everyone this afternoon!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Been there, done that:
> 
> http://new.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=77422&d=1220392153
> 
> ...



That mess has been discounted...come with something else...


----------



## Peacock (Sep 6, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> That mess has been discounted...come with something else...



I'd like to know how many Husqvarna actually produces. Not their just the stuff with their name.

I'd bet that Stihl easily outproduces Husky.


----------



## jlh26oo (Sep 6, 2008)

So Husky claims number one in chainsaw sales too? Well I wonder what basis Stihl and Husky make their claims specifically (I.E. total number of units sold vs. total revenue sold, or was that chart talking about growth)? I've seen the Stihl ads that say "world's number one selling brand of chainsaw" in U.S.A. Today, so either they are both really close (maybe back and forth per quarter or something), are splitting hairs and have different ways of measuring, or somebodies lying! 

I wouldn't be surprised if Husqvarna was number one, considering they are sold in Lowes and Sears etc. (in fact I was a little surprised to find out that Stihl is number one since they are only sold in dedicated dealerships).

I'm sure this thread will get to the bottom of it all, to everyone's satisfaction. L.O.L.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Homie your killing me. Now even the pull rope hande is a feature of somekind according to you. Your still promoting the adjustment screws on the 372 but now thats only if the saw is in the felling position now. Homie you say you told the engineer all these disadvantages and yet 22 years later we still have them. That should tell you the engineer took what you said the same as I am, a bunch of piddly non-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He pays attention to detail, far too many doesn't.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Homie your killing me. Now even the pull rope hande is a feature of somekind according to you. Your still promoting the adjustment screws on the 372 but now thats only if the saw is in the felling position now. Homie you say you told the engineer all these disadvantages and yet 22 years later we still have them. That should tell you the engineer took what you said the same as I am, a bunch of piddly non-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see some dolmars on the self too? How you like them other German saw's? good to see something other than them Creamcicle's in your lineup lol. Keep a open mind man.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 6, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> He pays attention to detail, far too many doesn't.......:greenchainsaw:



I agree he does pay attention to detail, so he'll surely be able to explain that shoddy rope job on my 372,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 6, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I see some dolmars on the self too? How you like them other German saw's? good to see something other than them Creamcicle's in your lineup lol. Keep a open mind man.



I like them Dolmars. They is some runners. So far they have been trouble free but I admit they haven't seen alot of action just yet but they will....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I like them Dolmars. They is some runners. So far they have been trouble free but I admit they haven't seen alot of action just yet but they will....



.. notised any "leaky" air filters......?


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 6, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> .. notised any "leaky" air filters......?



Can't say that I have but to be honest I haven't run those two saws all that much. I'll have to keep a eye on that...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 6, 2008)

Speaking of Dolmars SawTroll here's a little one that came in today.







Whatcha think??


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I will add my two cent's about the air filter I cut up a bunch of dead standing no bark Lodge pole pines and some rotten old dead Aspen lot's of dust even with fresh sharpened chain. The air box stayed very clean just a bit of dust I don't think anything made it past the filter. Now side note here A Stihl 260 was used also a bit more dust in the air box but the filter did it's job nothing made it past that I could see.The 260 was my neighbor's saw 
I talked him into bringing back the ms250 to the dealer for that one(the 260) after my Poulan kicked it's butt lol. Thats the 250s butt.


----------



## peter399 (Sep 6, 2008)

Peacock said:


> I'd like to know how many Husqvarna actually produces. Not their just the stuff with their name.
> 
> I'd bet that Stihl easily outproduces Husky.



Hasn't this been beaten to death ? I now say this for the 100:th time:

The total sell of chainsaws of the Husqvarna group (Husqvarna, Jonsered, McCulloch, Redmax, Zenoah, Partner, bla bla bla bla bla is higher than the one of Stihl.

Stihl labeled!! chainsaws are more than Husqvarna labeled!! chainsaws, but Husqvarna AB!!!! sells more chainsaws than Stihl AG!!! How hard can this be ?


----------



## Peacock (Sep 6, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Hasn't this been beaten to death ? I now say this for the 100:th time:
> 
> The total sell of chainsaws of the Husqvarna group (Husqvarna, Jonsered, McCulloch, Redmax, Zenoah, Partner, bla bla bla bla bla is higher than the one of Stihl.
> 
> Stihl labeled!! chainsaws are more than Husqvarna labeled!! chainsaws, but Husqvarna AB!!!! sells more chainsaws than Stihl AG!!! How hard can this be ?




It's not hard at all. 

It just doesn't make any sense to say that Husky is No.1 if they don't even make a large percentage of the saws with their name on them. Every saw with the Stihl name is produced by Stihl. What percentage of Husky saws are actually built by them?


----------



## nikocker (Sep 6, 2008)

*Every One!*

Husky owns the factories that make their saws. Even if it is a Poulan plant or whatever. Just like Stihl owns plants here and in Germany, and elsewhere.

Al


----------



## Woodie (Sep 6, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> That mess has been discounted...come with something else...




It's never been discounted, and you're a fool to doubt it. 



.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 6, 2008)

Peacock said:


> It's not hard at all.
> 
> It just doesn't make any sense to say that Husky is No.1 if they don't even make a large percentage of the saws with their name on them. Every saw with the Stihl name is produced by Stihl. What percentage of Husky saws are actually built by them?




100%.


.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 6, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Hasn't this been beaten to death ? I now say this for the 100:th time:
> 
> The total sell of chainsaws of the Husqvarna group (Husqvarna, Jonsered, McCulloch, Redmax, Zenoah, Partner, bla bla bla bla bla is higher than the one of Stihl.
> 
> Stihl labeled!! chainsaws are more than Husqvarna labeled!! chainsaws, but Husqvarna AB!!!! sells more chainsaws than Stihl AG!!! How hard can this be ?



Peter,

All right! You get it. You understand.

Peter quotes me in his signature.

Peter and I agree on this post.

I suppose this could be THE END, so, if it is G0D's will that this is THE END, it's been a pleasure chatting with all you ladies and gents.

Queue up Son Thomas one last time:

Beefsteak when I'm hungry,
And whisky when I'm dry,

Good lookin' women whilst I'm livin',
And heaven when I die.

Hope to see you all in the next realm,

Joat


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 6, 2008)

Woodie said:


> It's never been discounted, and you're a fool to doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> .



The fool is you. Provide proof, third party verification, to back your claims or hush it.

BTW...you're not mad are you...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 6, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Hasn't this been beaten to death ? I now say this for the 100:th time:
> 
> The total sell of chainsaws of the Husqvarna group (Husqvarna, Jonsered, McCulloch, Redmax, Zenoah, Partner, bla bla bla bla bla is higher than the one of Stihl.
> 
> Stihl labeled!! chainsaws are more than Husqvarna labeled!! chainsaws, but Husqvarna AB!!!! sells more chainsaws than Stihl AG!!! How hard can this be ?



+1 I don't give a rats azz how many are sold, I only care about
features, power, weight and durability and imo Husky dominates
these categories. My dawgs have been busy here lately day light to
dark and it is always nice to know they are not going to be the weak
link in my day!


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 7, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Well Tommy...if you're so fond of quoting the Husqvarna website, perhaps you missed this little chart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tzed250 said:


> The fool is you. Provide proof, third party verification, to back your claims or hush it.
> 
> BTW...you're not mad are you...:hmm3grin2orange:



And both ways you go again. Husqvarna has their names on bikes but produced somewhere else, does'nt count. Husqvarna owns the company and brand, does'nt count. That same company that no longer makes rifles, bikes or sewing machines still produces and sells more chainsaws worldwide than Stihl. Like it or not that's a fact. You can either accept it, or chose to live in ignorance. I think we all know where you stand.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> And both ways you go again. Husqvarna has their names on bikes but produced somewhere else, does'nt count. Husqvarna owns the company and brand, does'nt count. That same company that no longer makes rifles, bikes or sewing machines still produces and sells more chainsaws worldwide than Stihl. Like it or not that's a fact. You can either accept it, or chose to live in ignorance. I think we all know where you stand.




Now your ignorance is out in the wide open. You see Muley, Husqvarna sold the motorcycle company with all rights to the brand name to Cagiva in the '80s. BMW bought the company late last year. Sweden has nothing to do with it. A vinyl badge is all that is left. 

Check it...an article about Husqvarnas falling sales:


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=677207


And one about Stihls sales growth:

http://hamptonroads.com/2008/05/stihls-sales-cut-through-economic-turbulence


_Then again, perhaps the young engineer and inventor did imagine it. Because more than just a dreamer, Andreas Stihl was a true innovator. It didn't take long for STIHL chain saws to become extremely popular. The STIHL brand became synonymous with professional chain saws and soon was the number one selling brand worldwide, a title the company retains today. _


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2008)

nikocker said:


> Husky owns the factories that make their saws. Even if it is a Poulan plant or whatever. Just like Stihl owns plants here and in Germany, and elsewhere.
> 
> Al



...and Brazil.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 7, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> It is a real shame you wasted two decades of your life running the wrong saw isn't it?
> 
> 87% of the population is right handed. The Stihl carb screws are placed so that the left hand holds the handle or holds the throttle wide open (no fine motor skill needed) and the right hand manipulates the screwdriver (fine motor skill required). This is the ideal situation for _most_ of the people on this planet.
> 
> ...



What your saying here makes no sense TZ250, just denial. For optimum carb resetting with a screwdriver you need good view of the screwdriver witness mark looking down at the top of the screwdriver handle.Only the Huskys,etc. offer that in an ergonomic comfortable position. For you and your saws own safety never ever hold the saw wide open while setting the carb.
You say your Stihl starter handle does not turn to the backwards position,I think you are full of it. We will let the masses decide on this one. The angled position of the Husky starter handle into the rewind housing offers smooth ergonomic pull starting. Why bother carry extra weight of the Elastostart and the added difficulty to change or retie the rope.
The Husky rectangle rear handle offers increased grip and control of the saw, better balanced grip of both hands.
Your question "why is the Husky front handle not square?" This totally discredits you TZ250.

Willard.


----------



## MuleyJ (Sep 7, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Now your ignorance is out in the wide open. You see Muley, Husqvarna sold the motorcycle company with all rights to the brand name to Cagiva in the '80s. BMW bought the company late last year. Sweden has nothing to do with it. A vinyl badge is all that is left.
> 
> Check it...an article about Husqvarnas falling sales:
> 
> ...




I think you may need to reread my post. It was about which of those two companies produced and marketed the most chainsaws worldwide. While both of those articles were extremely captivating, they failed to address that issue quantitatively or otherwise. Furthermore, Stihl "declined to release dollar figures," virtually no financial comparison can be made between the two companies based upon the "evidence" you provided.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2008)

MuleyJ said:


> I think you may need to reread my post. It was about which of those two companies produced and marketed the most chainsaws worldwide. While both of those articles were extremely captivating, they failed to address that issue quantitatively or otherwise. Furthermore, Stihl "declined to release dollar figures," virtually no financial comparison can be made between the two companies based upon the "evidence" you provided.



The same amount of evidence you have provided...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 7, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> The fool is you. Provide proof, third party verification, to back your claims or hush it.
> 
> BTW...you're not mad are you...:hmm3grin2orange:



Okay smart guy...perhaps you could prove *me* wrong. (This is an easy challenge for me to make, because it's not possible...)

So until you can prove me wrong, with verification from an independent third party, you can "hush it." And I can continue to make the legitimate claim that Husqvarna makes and sells more chainsaws than any other company in the world. Even though it doesn't matter.

BTW, not mad at all. Worried, at this point, that I might be trying to teach a pig to sing, though. 

BTW BTW, Tom Hall is not an acceptable "third party."

Triple BTW, neither is Ultra.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 7, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> What your saying here makes no sense TZ250, just denial. For optimum carb resetting with a screwdriver you need good view of the screwdriver witness mark looking down at the top of the screwdriver handle.Only the Huskys,etc. offer that in an ergonomic comfortable position. For you and your saws own safety never ever hold the saw wide open while setting the carb.
> You say your Stihl starter handle does not turn to the backwards position,I think you are full of it. We will let the masses decide on this one. The angled position of the Husky starter handle into the rewind housing offers smooth ergonomic pull starting. Why bother carry extra weight of the Elastostart and the added difficulty to change or retie the rope.
> The Husky rectangle rear handle offers increased grip and control of the saw, better balanced grip of both hands.
> Your question "why is the Husky front handle not square?" This totally discredits you TZ250.
> ...



Well Willard since I can tell you are not a smart man by switching to husky I'm going to help ya out. I can't see your 044 now but my old 044 was designed the same way as this 440. I have made a yellow arrow pointing to the better Stihl handle design. There are flat spots on the starter handle that mesh with the starter handle seat to keep the handle from "rotating". Is this a big deal to anyone? Don't think so since I can spin my 2171's handle 360 degrees without it even running. You are the only guy I know of that has mentioned a "problem" with any saws starting system, LOL. So the Stihl is the better handle and overall the better saw. Better built, better handling, more power. 

You boys just can't accept the #3 position can ya?. Give it up on the BS, we have heard enough of the nit picking, carry it somewhere else.


----------



## hoss (Sep 7, 2008)

Man Holmen, you sure are windy and over some of the most subjective criteria in a saw. You are the man-who-would-be-king of the tempest in a teapot. I cant imagine that guys that do this for a living would pick these kind of knits, especially if they work for a big logging out fit were they might not even be using the same saw if the company changes over or their normal saw is being serviced. This is not an office job where you gotta have the perfect ergonomic chair. Also ergonomics are different for every person. I happen to like my homelite 750's best because it feels good to use them and they cut faster than most of the other stuff that I use. My mac 125 has a much better feel to ME tham the 084's that I have and in spite of this I like ALL of the saws I own of all brands! As for my credibility, well I have been felling big trees for removal and for firewood for 18 years and have worked for an arborist as a ground guy. I am a personal trainer now by trade but in the beginning when I wasn't making a full living through that I was selling firewood too to supplement my income. Now I do these other tree jobs on the weekends for saw money. This not counting my young years helping my grandfather and uncles log off the family farm and bring in firewood for many local familys. I know that I am not a proffessional logger and don't claim to be but when you say that I an not credible because Tommy and I took some time to have some fun cutting a few cookies that is a big assumption and narrow minded. I own all brands of saw including a husky and I like what I like.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 7, 2008)

Woodie said:


> And I can continue to make the legitimate claim that Husqvarna makes and sells more chainsaws than any other company in the world.



Is that "claim" anything like you claimed the 2153 was a better saw than the 5100?

Stihl will always be #1, been that way for years..........


----------



## Woodie (Sep 7, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Is that "claim" anything like you claimed the 2153 was a better saw than the 5100?



Speaking of teaching pigs...how ya doin' 2K? 




.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> What your saying here makes no sense TZ250, just denial. For optimum carb resetting with a screwdriver you need good view of the screwdriver witness mark looking down at the top of the screwdriver handle.Only the Huskys,etc. offer that in an ergonomic comfortable position. For you and your saws own safety never ever hold the saw wide open while setting the carb.
> You say your Stihl starter handle does not turn to the backwards position,I think you are full of it. We will let the masses decide on this one. The angled position of the Husky starter handle into the rewind housing offers smooth ergonomic pull starting. Why bother carry extra weight of the Elastostart and the added difficulty to change or retie the rope.
> The Husky rectangle rear handle offers increased grip and control of the saw, better balanced grip of both hands.
> Your question "why is the Husky front handle not square?" This totally discredits you TZ250.
> ...





Have you ever even run a saw??


You obviously know nothing about tuning a saw. Witness marks on the 
screwdriver!!! LMFAO!!!!!

If you don't know how to hold a saw wide open and tune it maybe you should go play shuffleboard.

Extra weight of the Elastostart????!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

By your statement you have obviously never replaced an Elastotart rope...You don't have to tie them silly!!!! 

Your opinion on the rear handle...Why is the rear handle square and the front handle round? Explain it!!!!!!!

You have discredited yourself from the start of your post in this thread....Along with your claim of cutting 2 million trees in another. You were fully called on that little statement...Your BS factor is over the top!!!!

Once again...The basic design of your new wonder saw has existed since the 272 way back in the day...even the square handle. If these items are so important you would have been running the Swede saw all of this time, so you are either full of it or you screwed yourself for not figuring it out sooner. You found the 372 at the end of its lifespan, sorry about your luck.

Happy sawing


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 7, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Speaking of teaching pigs...how ya doin' 2K?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good, you? 

If I'm a pig, then what would the 2153 be, a hog?:jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

Homie it looks like you've rattled on till you got yourself in bit of a bind here. All these little things you point out about your new 372 as features may well seem like features to you but as you can see from the responces not just by me but others as well many don't agree with your opinon. I really don't understand what your trying to prove. I told you before if you like the 372 better thats all fine and dandy. You don't need to convince me or anyone else on by pointing all these little things you consider features. Enjoy that saw, run it and be happy. There's no need for to justify your purchase to anyone. Your rave over it has gone beyond the normal pale of most users I know of. 

I have noticed you don't respond to more obvious facts when they are pointed out to you. You made no reply of the starter handle I showed you on my 372, why not. Was that a pizz poor rope job or not? Does it matter to me, not at all but the way you carry on it should have bugged you. You joked that I screwed up the case on my 372 on purpose instead of merely admitting its a defective saw right out of the same factory where your 372 came from. My 372 runs fine Homie but that doesn't excuse it from being what it is, a defective saw, a very costly defect I have never seen in a Stihl to date. I showed you a 044 and a 372 sitting side by side with screwdrivers in the carb adjust slots. One on the right, one on the left. There is no advantage either way in my opinion. When pointed out with a camera you had no comment. I showed those big strong spring mounts on the 441 and once again you had no comment. You can ignore all ya want but the pics do not lie and they were there for anyone to see, not just you. Many others commented, had fun and carried on but you never said a word. If your taking everything serious with these saws then you need to admit some of the obvious when its pointed to you. 

Finally and foremost you made mention a credibilty issue with Hoss and me as though we're not quaifiled somehow to judge a saw on its merit. Hoss has over 60 saws, I just counted mine, I got 45 all toll and several different brands as does Hoss. Your sig says you own 8. I've given away a helluva lot more saws than that Homie and many on this site can vouch for that. Your a arbortist or timber faller. You probably do have more cut time under your belt but experiance with saws in general I doubt it. Have you ever tried a Dolmar. If you think that 372 is a speed machine for its weight try a 7900 Dolmar and tell us what you think, the 7900 will bury that 372 without even breathing hard. I'm just a little saw fixer upper man Homie. I've repaired thousands of saws and I've sold thousands of saws. I too have talked to many many aborists and tree fallers but I've never had one carry on about little things like you do. The pro guys I have talked to over the years have never made issues out of the piddly things you speak of. You make bones about switching to Husky, I sit and grin knowing I've switched many many many Husky users over to Stihl and they've have never looked back. In all Homie the point I'm making is this. The engineers didn't pay any mind to you, some the guys on this site have taken issue with you so maybe you should re-think your approach. Your present approach of spouting hoop la over nothing seems to be catching up with ya. I just thought I'd be kind enuff to point it out to ya. I do admire the fight in ya I must say but those soft punches of piddly things you throw out are gonna leave you laying on the matt 99.9% of the time. The Husky camp isn't going to mock you over them but us on the other side are laffing our azzes off. Your gonna have to train harder Homie before I'll even let ya in the ring with me, I have too much moral fiber to be going to jail for beating up a lightweight, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Tzed i have Stihl screwdrivers that have an arrow on the end as a reference and the Makita one has a big lump for the same reason , I guess this is what he meant by witness marks!


----------



## Woodie (Sep 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Homie it looks like you've
> 
> {BS snipped away}



Don't worry about our man Tommy here, Holmen...if he tilts his head, the chit runs out his ears, too...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hey Tzed i have Stihl screwdrivers that have an arrow on the end as a reference and the Makita one has a big lump for the same reason , I guess this is what he meant by witness marks!



So true, thats exactly what he meant. However a real saw man uses his ear with the help of a tach, the screwdriver is rarely looked at all when tuning a saw by a PRO, homeowners may use those little marks though...


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 7, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> For you and your saws own safety never ever hold the saw wide open while setting the carb.
> 
> Willard.



The real trick is holding the Tach and WOT and adjusting at the same time lol
Easy really:greenchainsaw:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true, thats exactly what he meant. However a real saw man uses his ear with the help of a tach, the screwdriver is rarely looked at all when tuning a saw by a PRO, homeowners may use those little marks though...



+1 i only use them for counting that 1 turn from closed (I use 1 turn as an example before someone picks on me lol)


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Don't worry about our man Tommy here, Holmen...if he tilts his head, the chit runs out his ears, too...



Why ya say that Woodie, I like Homie, he's like you, EASY,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> +1 i only use them for counting that 1 turn from closed (I use 1 turn as an example before someone picks on me lol)



Exactly, you know what your talking about. One turn out and go from there. I always just turn em all the way in, back out one full turn. Done it so much I don't even look at the screwdriver anymore, good post!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> +1 i only use them for counting that 1 turn from closed (I use 1 turn as an example before someone picks on me lol)





THALL10326 said:


> Exactly, you know what your talking about. One turn out and go from there. I always just turn em all the way in, back out one full turn. Done it so much I don't even look at the screwdriver anymore, good post!!



*Looks like I got a witness* mark *or two*


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Exactly, you know what your talking about. One turn out and go from there. I always just turn em all the way in, back out one full turn. Done it so much I don't even look at the screwdriver anymore, good post!!



Before i noticed those little arrows i was never sure if i had 1 turn out 3/4 of a turn or 1 1/4 lol

Hey Thall you ever tune a Makita RBC420E strimmer
http://www.hobuk.co.uk/acatalog/RBC420E.html
We have loads of these POS (IMO) strimmers here and i can get them better but never good, The guys can be 2 mins of it bogging down before it will finally run at WOT


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> *Looks like I got a witness* mark *or two*



Well T I don't think I was too ruff on Homie. I didn't bring up the fact about the Elasco starter handle. I never knew they weighed all that much till Homie pointed it out. I've never notice the extra weight of those handles but I have noticed they sure do feel good,hehehe.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well T I don't think I was too ruff on Homie. I didn't bring up the fact about the Elasco starter handle. I never knew they weighed all that much till Homie pointed it out. I've never notice the extra weight of those handles but I have noticed they sure do feel good,hehehe.



Your high moral fiber won't allow you to be to rough on Homie!!!

Me on the other hand, my moral fiber is less high, and it might seem as if I had beat him like a red-headed step child. 

I must rise to a higher level and not allow myself to be drug into the ditch so easily. 

There is always tomorrow...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Before i noticed those little arrows i was never sure if i had 1 turn out 3/4 of a turn or 1 1/4 lol
> 
> Hey Thall you ever tune a Makita RBC420E strimmer
> http://www.hobuk.co.uk/acatalog/RBC420E.html
> We have loads of these POS (IMO) strimmers here and i can get them better but never good, The guys can be 2 mins of it bogging down before it will finally run at WOT



No Makita trimmers in my area, I've never had one come in the shop. We did have a Makita dealer a few miles from us a few years back. He didn't last long, he closed up shop. I did have one of his Makita concrete saws come in after he closed up. Man was all pizzed off cause I had no parts for it. He was giving me some rude slack and I politely told him I didn't sell you the f-cking thing, don't come in here b-tching to me about it. See I'm a nice guy. That guy cooled his jets real quick. Sold him a TS700 and sent him on his way...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Your high moral fiber won't allow you to be to rough on Homie!!!
> 
> Me on the other hand, my moral fiber is less high, and it might seem as if I had beat him like a red-headed step child.
> 
> ...



I got a extra box of Rasin Bran T, I'll send ya some before you hurt Homie, LOLOLOLOL


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No Makita trimmers in my area, I've never had one come in the shop. We did have a Makita dealer a few miles from us a few years back. He didn't last long, he closed up shop. I did have one of his Makita concrete saws come in after he closed up. Man was all pizzed off cause I had no parts for it. He was giving me some rude slack and I politely told him I didn't sell you the f-cking thing, don't come in here b-tching to me about it. See I'm a nice guy. That guy cooled his jets real quick. Sold him a TS700 and sent him on his way...



Your lucky you dont have them ive seen the guys go through 3 clutches a year they have a lining on them that just breaks up, Same cc as a FS250 But .3 hp less (seems like more lol) 
The corcrete saws are Ok though we have one that you would swear has bugger all compression but cuts like a demon


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 7, 2008)

Im 20 pages int Prince of saws lol real shame i missed that one


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Your lucky you dont have them ive seen the guys go through 3 clutches a year they have a lining on them that just breaks up, Same cc as a FS250 But .3 hp less (seems like more lol)
> The corcrete saws are Ok though we have one that you would swear has bugger all compression but cuts like a demon



Well I wasn't downing his machine at all. He was ticked the other guy was gone and acted like a Stihl dealer should carry parts for all makes. He apparently didn't change his filter often enuff, the motor was shot, no compression at all. He was upset but he should have left his temper outside.

I've seen those Makita concrete saws over at Home Depot in their rental center. Not a bad looking machine. They been renting them out for quite sometime over there so they must be pretty decent to hold up with the rental customers.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Im 20 pages int Prince of saws lol real shame i missed that one




Awwwwwwwww the Prince was a doosey, we had alot of fun in that thread. The saw in that thread, the Mighty 441 is out in my shed. Been perfect since day one. No issues of any kind. Did ya ever see the little vid I did with that saw called Hardwood? Everyone was swearing it wouldn't cut hardwood with a 460. So I got me a hammer to prove the wood was rock hard. I put on some Elvis and proceeded to show em in 20 inch wood tant much difference in the cut with a 441 or a 460. Gotta check that out sometime, you'll get a kick out of that one...

I found that old vid, enjoy,

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l15/THALL10326/?action=view&current=hardwood.flv


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwww the Prince was a doosey, we had alot of fun in that thread. The saw in that thread, the Mighty 441 is out in my shed. Been perfect since day one. No issues of any kind. Did ya ever see the little vid I did with that saw called Hardwood? Everyone was swearing it wouldn't cut hardwood with a 460. So I got me a hammer to prove the wood was rock hard. I put on some Elvis and proceeded to show em in 20 inch wood tant much difference in the cut with a 441 or a 460. Gotta check that out sometime, you'll get a kick out of that one...



Ive seen it and all your vids in the same place. One of the reasons i got a 7900 if its good enough for you its good enough for me that and the fact it was $400 less than a 361!!!!!!!
Leaks oil real good the ply in my van will never rot


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 7, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ive seen it and all your vids in the same place. One of the reasons i got a 7900 if its good enough for you its good enough for me that and the fact it was $400 less than a 361!!!!!!!
> Leaks oil real good the ply in my van will never rot



I like that 7900, thats a cutting huzzy. I've heard others talk of leaking oil problems with that saw but to date mine has never leaked a drop. I haven't used mine very much but so far no leaks of any kind. 

Speaking of 361's. My freind Eddie gave me a nice 361 a while back. He was using it as a test saw. They would burn it up on purpose and then evaluate the damage and rebuild it. One of his students stripped out the one of the cylinder holes in the case. So he got a new test saw and gave me that one. He even tossed in a new cylinder and piston. I re-did the threads and put it back together and for some reason that saw runs stronger than my other almost like new 361. I can't figure out why but it does though both of em do run pretty good.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 7, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Well Willard since I can tell you are not a smart man by switching to husky I'm going to help ya out. I can't see your 044 now but my old 044 was designed the same way as this 440. I have made a yellow arrow pointing to the better Stihl handle design. There are flat spots on the starter handle that mesh with the starter handle seat to keep the handle from "rotating". Is this a big deal to anyone? Don't think so since I can spin my 2171's handle 360 degrees without it even running. You are the only guy I know of that has mentioned a "problem" with any saws starting system, LOL. So the Stihl is the better handle and overall the better saw. Better built, better handling, more power.
> 
> You boys just can't accept the #3 position can ya?. Give it up on the BS, we have heard enough of the nit picking, carry it somewhere else.



Like I said in my earlier post even with the D-shaped hole the Stihl starter handle will still rotate and always end up in the backwards position and all Stihlheads know that. .[ The handle was designed to be held one way.] The Husky handle is a even sided T , it doesn't matter where it spins to. I have run Stihl for years and when I had their handles on I always had that extra step to turn it back to get the proper grip. The heavier side of the handle falls forward during cutting.Poor design.
Now try and absorb this information!


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 7, 2008)

hoss said:


> Man Holmen, you sure are windy and over some of the most subjective criteria in a saw. You are the man-who-would-be-king of the tempest in a teapot. I cant imagine that guys that do this for a living would pick these kind of knits, especially if they work for a big logging out fit were they might not even be using the same saw if the company changes over or their normal saw is being serviced. This is not an office job where you gotta have the perfect ergonomic chair. Also ergonomics are different for every person. I happen to like my homelite 750's best because it feels good to use them and they cut faster than most of the other stuff that I use. My mac 125 has a much better feel to ME tham the 084's that I have and in spite of this I like ALL of the saws I own of all brands! As for my credibility, well I have been felling big trees for removal and for firewood for 18 years and have worked for an arborist as a ground guy. I am a personal trainer now by trade but in the beginning when I wasn't making a full living through that I was selling firewood too to supplement my income. Now I do these other tree jobs on the weekends for saw money. This not counting my young years helping my grandfather and uncles log off the family farm and bring in firewood for many local familys. I know that I am not a proffessional logger and don't claim to be but when you say that I an not credible because Tommy and I took some time to have some fun cutting a few cookies that is a big assumption and narrow minded. I own all brands of saw including a husky and I like what I like.



Sorry to have hurt your feelings there Hoss. When I worked as a faller for the big logging outfit, I owned my own saws and serviced them my self. I used my saws 8 hrs a day 5 days a week, ergonomics are everthing. Ask a good mechanic about Snap On tools. Let me tell you another things about Stihl saws. While logging back in the 80s and early 90s,There were mostly Huskys and Jonsereds in our part of the world. The Stihls ran very poorly from the carb icing up in our winters,everyone called the Stihl the good summer saw. To keep my Stihls running in the 30 below and snow , I had to wrap duct tape over the gap between the top cover and airfilter cover and put lots of duct tape over the rewind housing to cut down on the snow and cold air .I still had problems. On the real cold days I would run my Jonsered. Stihl didn't eliminate the icing problem until the mid 1990s with the heated carb [Artic version.]


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 7, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Sorry to have hurt your feelings there Hoss. When I worked as a faller for the big logging outfit, I owned my own saws and serviced them my self. I used my saws 8 hrs a day 5 days a week, ergonomics are everthing. Ask a good mechanic about Snap On tools. Let me tell you another things about Stihl saws. While logging back in the 80s and early 90s,There were mostly Huskys and Jonsereds in our part of the world. The Stihls ran very poorly from the carb icing up in our winters,everyone called the Stihl the good summer saw. To keep my Stihls running in the 30 below and snow , I had to wrap duct tape over the gap between the top cover and airfilter cover and put lots of duct tape over the rewind housing to cut down on the snow and cold air .I still had problems. On the real cold days I would run my Jonsered. Stihl didn't eliminate the icing problem until the mid 1990s with the heated carb [Artic version.]



Maybe you have answered this in a past post that I missed...

Why did you stay with Stihl so long? It seems you owned/tried other brands and could have switched umpteen years ago.

I currently own saws from the Echo, Stihl, and Husky lines. I grew up cutting firewood with Homlites and Sachs Domlar; All very good saws. Just to let you know I'm not a one, and only one, brand kind of a user.


----------



## hoss (Sep 7, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Sorry to have hurt your feelings there Hoss. When I worked as a faller for the big logging outfit, I owned my own saws and serviced them my self. I used my saws 8 hrs a day 5 days a week, ergonomics are everthing. Ask a good mechanic about Snap On tools. Let me tell you another things about Stihl saws. While logging back in the 80s and early 90s,There were mostly Huskys and Jonsereds in our part of the world. The Stihls ran very poorly from the carb icing up in our winters,everyone called the Stihl the good summer saw. To keep my Stihls running in the 30 below and snow , I had to wrap duct tape over the gap between the top cover and airfilter cover and put lots of duct tape over the rewind housing to cut down on the snow and cold air .I still had problems. On the real cold days I would run my Jonsered. Stihl didn't eliminate the icing problem until the mid 1990s with the heated carb [Artic version.]




Well, I service/rebuild/ take care of my own saws too. And though I never went 5 days a week 8hrs aday I have put 5 days in a row sometimes 8hrs sometimes 5 and sometimes with an 090. Now you bring up somthing different with the cold weather running. Ok I have never run a saw in cold enough weather that it affected the saw. It just doesn't get that cold here. But in the cold that we DO have I have never had a problem with any saw that I have owned. So what it seems to me that you are saying is that IF I were in exactly your weather circumstances and only had stihl, husky and jonsereds to choose from then I would want the j-red or the husky (at least back then). Ok mybe if it is a legit function issue and not an ancillary item, but these are not my issues and I am judging by different criteria. I have always been a function over form guy and will admit that cutting ability is more important to me than these other items. In all my years using a saw and interacting with the fella's that also use saws I have never heard the kind of discussion you have initiated here. I understand that your conditions were different and that is why I would not have made declarative statements about your situation without having been there or knowing you better. To me it never mattered about the ergonomics or the dawgs or the carb screws (if I have to spend enough time adjusting the carb that THAT begins to matter then I will get another saw) I worry about the right mix , a sharp chain and not pinching the saw or putting the saw in the dirt. No matter how long my days are thosse are MY concerns. If a company could claim the highest hp numbers per cc class and reliability and had marginally less of the other stuff you mention 8 guys out of 10 that work with thier saws will get That saw every time.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hi Hoss*..... 




.


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 7, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Hi Hoss*.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 8, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Have you ever even run a saw??
> 
> 
> You obviously know nothing about tuning a saw. Witness marks on the
> ...



_Yes there is a witness mark on chainsaw carb screwdrivers.
_ You wot the saw up with both hands on saw after making your micro adjustments with the screwdriver.
_when the 044 started to put on weight in the later years the Elastostart was one of them plus that roll of starter rope is no longer good for anything.
_I like tieing my ropes.
_The front handle has to be round because it has to be a pivot point when the operator goes with different grips from limbing, falling and bucking. The more square rear handle of the Husky offers more twisting power for the right hand when changing those different cutting angles putting less stress on your left top handle hand.Plus you have a firmer grip on the saw while bucking and limbing. Both hands are more balanced in the effort.
_2 million trees cut, yeah I guess to an hourly paid machinist who cuts a little firewood on the side that would seem impossible. Go back to that old thread [ 1/3 notch rule ] about a month or 2 ago and read what me and the other pros had to say.
_The last Husky I ran before my new 372 was a red one ,Jonsered 630 in the early 1980s. I started running Stihls in our neck of the woods when no one else was. I just wanted to be different. Being different got me a job working for Stihl. When I quit on them I felt I let them down so I stayed loyal to them for another 19 years after .
_ The 575 XP or 576XP will be a fine saw I'm sure.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Homie it looks like you've rattled on till you got yourself in bit of a bind here. All these little things you point out about your new 372 as features may well seem like features to you but as you can see from the responces not just by me but others as well many don't agree with your opinon. I really don't understand what your trying to prove. I told you before if you like the 372 better thats all fine and dandy. You don't need to convince me or anyone else on by pointing all these little things you consider features. Enjoy that saw, run it and be happy. There's no need for to justify your purchase to anyone. Your rave over it has gone beyond the normal pale of most users I know of.
> 
> I have noticed you don't respond to more obvious facts when they are pointed out to you. You made no reply of the starter handle I showed you on my 372, why not. Was that a pizz poor rope job or not? Does it matter to me, not at all but the way you carry on it should have bugged you. You joked that I screwed up the case on my 372 on purpose instead of merely admitting its a defective saw right out of the same factory where your 372 came from. My 372 runs fine Homie but that doesn't excuse it from being what it is, a defective saw, a very costly defect I have never seen in a Stihl to date. I showed you a 044 and a 372 sitting side by side with screwdrivers in the carb adjust slots. One on the right, one on the left. There is no advantage either way in my opinion. When pointed out with a camera you had no comment. I showed those big strong spring mounts on the 441 and once again you had no comment. You can ignore all ya want but the pics do not lie and they were there for anyone to see, not just you. Many others commented, had fun and carried on but you never said a word. If your taking everything serious with these saws then you need to admit some of the obvious when its pointed to you.
> 
> Finally and foremost you made mention a credibilty issue with Hoss and me as though we're not quaifiled somehow to judge a saw on its merit. Hoss has over 60 saws, I just counted mine, I got 45 all toll and several different brands as does Hoss. Your sig says you own 8. I've given away a helluva lot more saws than that Homie and many on this site can vouch for that. Your a arbortist or timber faller. You probably do have more cut time under your belt but experiance with saws in general I doubt it. Have you ever tried a Dolmar. If you think that 372 is a speed machine for its weight try a 7900 Dolmar and tell us what you think, the 7900 will bury that 372 without even breathing hard. I'm just a little saw fixer upper man Homie. I've repaired thousands of saws and I've sold thousands of saws. I too have talked to many many aborists and tree fallers but I've never had one carry on about little things like you do. The pro guys I have talked to over the years have never made issues out of the piddly things you speak of. You make bones about switching to Husky, I sit and grin knowing I've switched many many many Husky users over to Stihl and they've have never looked back. In all Homie the point I'm making is this. The engineers didn't pay any mind to you, some the guys on this site have taken issue with you so maybe you should re-think your approach. Your present approach of spouting hoop la over nothing seems to be catching up with ya. I just thought I'd be kind enuff to point it out to ya. I do admire the fight in ya I must say but those soft punches of piddly things you throw out are gonna leave you laying on the matt 99.9% of the time. The Husky camp isn't going to mock you over them but us on the other side are laffing our azzes off. Your gonna have to train harder Homie before I'll even let ya in the ring with me, I have too much moral fiber to be going to jail for beating up a lightweight, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



_I don't feel no bind , what I stirred up here is better then talking about Scottish whisky or who bends over and who does the poking. Come on that was pretty bad. I only did you a favor by keeping this thread going talking about saws only.
_About your picture of the 372 rope hanging out of the handle ,that really looks phoney to me , why would I bother commenting on that . The picture of the oil hole, You keep that saw just to use as a sales pitch to sell more Stihl saws. You even admited later that it is only one of millions of saws.
_ The picture of the 2 saws , left and right carb settings. LOL, what does that prove? The real proof is what I have already explained.
_ The picture of the 441 spring ,thats the exact reason the Stihls are getting heavier . I have never heard of a broken spring on a Husky from my Husky friends.
_ I got a shed full of old Jonsereds, Stihls . Never bothered to count them all, even got a Sachs Dolmar rotary in there somewhere. My 8 saws in my signature are my best condition saws .Even the Yamaha YZ 125 hotsaw which I built 25 yrs ago ,in 1983 is on my sig. Its not used for work of course ,only for competition. I have been competiting in timbersports for over 30 years and I have made friends with the best in the world ,so I know my saws. 
_ Yeah I tried a Dolmar years ago. A Sachs Dolmar 123. Cut like crazy,even very light and not bad for ergonomics, but was really hard on fuel and vibrated apart . I'm told the new Dolmars are much the same.
_ Be honest ,the only guys taking issue with me are Stihlheads.
_ In the ring ? Man you really are a crazy. Speaking of moral fibre you sure brung that fibre up with your boyfriend when you offered him the Raison Bran.

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Im 20 pages int Prince of saws lol real shame i missed that one




Sorry to say, some of the best posts there became deleted by the poster (Treeco)......:censored:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> _Yes there is a witness mark on chainsaw carb screwdrivers.
> _ You wot the saw up with both hands on saw after making your micro adjustments with the screwdriver.
> _when the 044 started to put on weight in the later years the Elastostart was one of them plus that roll of starter rope is no longer good for anything.
> _I like tieing my ropes.
> ...



I know there are witness marks on the screwdrivers, they are not used by anyone who really knows how to tune a saw. See above.

Both hands? You are lost....

Put on weight?? Do a search and see how many members retrofit Elastostart handles to non-Stihl saws. If this feature was on the Husqvarna you would be crowing like a Cock on a barn roof over it!!! Preventing shock transmission to the wrist is way more important than the .15 ounce weight difference.

I asked you to explain the square handle and you tried, but failed. Both hands have to rotate, so either way Husky is wrong.

The Pros cashed you out on your 2 million tree claim...dont make me quote the beating you took on that...I actually felt sorry for you and the beating you took.


I'll say it again...If all these Husky features are so important you screwed yourself by not getting the saw earlier. 


I know the 576 will be a fine saw...they are all fine saws...you are the moron trying to act like they are not!!!!


Happy Sawing!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwww the Prince was a doosey, we had alot of fun in that thread. The saw in that thread, the Mighty 441 is out in my shed. Been perfect since day one. No issues of any kind. Did ya ever see the little vid I did with that saw called Hardwood? Everyone was swearing it wouldn't cut hardwood with a 460. So I got me a hammer to prove the wood was rock hard. I put on some Elvis and proceeded to show em in 20 inch wood tant much difference in the cut with a 441 or a 460. Gotta check that out sometime, you'll get a kick out of that one...
> 
> I found that old vid, enjoy,
> 
> http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l15/THALL10326/?action=view&current=hardwood.flv



He he he he everyone knows Ms and prince is an oxymoron, just
don't fit. Now husky hmmmm now that sounds more like a mans saw
or king. I don't want my saws named like a chick and then being portrayed
as a prince that would make it a he-she :hmm3grin2orange: jmo


Anyway just stopped by, my dawgs are callin, first light
to last; well at least I won't have to be cleaning air filters
all day Until I get wore down, keepin it real, time to warm
the bucket truck ohhhh the joys of work!


----------



## Peacock (Sep 8, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> _ The picture of the 441 spring ,thats the exact reason the Stihls are getting heavier . I have never heard of a broken spring on a Husky from my Husky friends.



   

I'm just a non-pro idiot that sells firewood, but I've seen a few broken mounts on Husky saws.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

hello I previously had a 441 and sold it and got the 372XP to replace it.since having both I prefer the 372.Its lighter and handles better.And i used to think they had no lower end power,I was wrong it has every bit as much
as the 441,and has more top end than the 441.It start 3 times easier.
I do notice the 372 is louder,but maybe because its a non epa saw.
They are pretty much even on AV.Build quality is pretty much equal.
But since having both I prefer the 372 and yes it will outcut the 441
not by much but it will outcut it


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> hello I previously had a 441 and sold it and got the 372XP to replace it.since having both I prefer the 372.Its lighter and handles better.And i used to think they had no lower end power,I was wrong it has every bit as much
> as the 441,and has more top end than the 441.It start 3 times easier.
> I do notice the 372 is louder,but maybe because its a non epa saw.
> They are pretty much even on AV.Build quality is pretty much equal.
> ...




Welcome back!


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> hello I previously had a 441 and sold it and got the 372XP to replace it.since having both I prefer the 372.Its lighter and handles better.And i used to think they had no lower end power,I was wrong it has every bit as much
> as the 441,and has more top end than the 441.It start 3 times easier.
> I do notice the 372 is louder,but maybe because its a non epa saw.
> They are pretty much even on AV.Build quality is pretty much equal.
> ...



Stan,

Welcome!

Oh, how many minutes you have on each saw?

Joat


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you SawTroll


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Stan,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Peacock (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Stan,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...




You just summed it up!


----------



## computeruser (Sep 8, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> _ Yeah I tried a Dolmar years ago. A Sachs Dolmar 123. Cut like crazy,even very light and not bad for ergonomics, but was really hard on fuel and vibrated apart . I'm told the new Dolmars are much the same.



Nope, not so much the same.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 8, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> I know there are witness marks on the screwdrivers, they are not used by anyone who really knows how to tune a saw. See above.
> 
> Both hands? You are lost....
> 
> ...



Got a little time here before my daughter goes to her 1st day of kindergarten and off to work I go.
_ As my saws get A few hours [alot] on them I like to turn the high & low screws all the way in and then back them off to roughly where they should be [ 1 turn, 3/4 turn] you have to admit Tzed that witness mark comes in handy. Then with both hands on saw WOT, if no bog from the bottom then your low is fine. Now I can set my H , listen for that barely audible breaktone ,fine line here. Not smooth screaming and not breaking a bit . Let off, and try the wot again ,if no bog saw should be fine. 
_ Yeah the Elastostart would be a good idea when they get rid of the offset T and go to a even T design.
_ On the 2 million tree claim I stand by what I say, and I didn't take a beating , re read that thread . If I wasn't in my busy tree season that thread would have been alot shorter , like this one too.
_ I tried to explain that square handle thing and you don't get it. Figuring your a machinist I thought you might under stand some physics. Here try this : Leverage. You Moron.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> hello I previously had a 441 and sold it and got the 372XP to replace it.since having both I prefer the 372.Its lighter and handles better.And i used to think they had no lower end power,I was wrong it has every bit as much
> as the 441,and has more top end than the 441.It start 3 times easier.
> I do notice the 372 is louder,but maybe because its a non epa saw.
> They are pretty much even on AV.Build quality is pretty much equal.
> ...



Went from a 660 to a 372? LOL

Why take the 372 over a 441?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

Friday I got to watch a NE576 run.....Or they tried to run it.....After ten pulls with the choke on and no pop the guy figured out forgot the kill switch......Never did get to see it run....Oh well theres always next time..


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

2000 the 372 feels better more manuverable lighter plus a slight gain in performance


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> _I don't feel no bind , what I stirred up here is better then talking about Scottish whisky or who bends over and who does the poking. Come on that was pretty bad. I only did you a favor by keeping this thread going talking about saws only.
> _About your picture of the 372 rope hanging out of the handle ,that really looks phoney to me , why would I bother commenting on that . The picture of the oil hole, You keep that saw just to use as a sales pitch to sell more Stihl saws. You even admited later that it is only one of millions of saws.
> _ The picture of the 2 saws , left and right carb settings. LOL, what does that prove? The real proof is what I have already explained.
> _ The picture of the 441 spring ,thats the exact reason the Stihls are getting heavier . I have never heard of a broken spring on a Husky from my Husky friends.
> ...



Homie you tickle me. So the rope job is a phony, right. It is what it is and thats how it came out the box. I commented on that rope long before you ever came on this site. Seems to me anything that doesn't suit your position you write off as phony or done on purpose. You should get into politics Homie, BS works pretty good in that arena,hehe

Ya never seen a broken spring mount on a Husky, really, you should get around more. Its quite common. Not a big deal but as Hart Tree Service told me its hard to saw with a saw flopping in the handle frame. He solved that problem, I helped him fill his truck with Stihls, oh my Homie you aren't the only one who has switch camps,my my.

The reason the only guys taking issue with you are the Stihl guys is because the Husky cheerleaders can't bring themselves to admit your a idiot promoting their choice of saws the way your doing it. Sad but true. All these things you have pointed out are what they are, a big joke. I'm getting a good laff out of em and if your cool becoming the laffing stock on here thats fine with me. The extra weight of the Elasco handle was a good one Homie, you had me rolling on that one. The sharper dogs was a funny one too. You prefer the screwdriver on the left but you need that gauge to use it do ya, after 2 million trees I figure you be past needing the screwdriver gauge,LOL

Homie you say you love this thread and thats good. You are a big part of it and we're glad to have ya here. We welcome your input, no matter how silly it is we still welcome it. Before I go I do have one suggestion for ya and a few facts.

The suggestion is you stay away from Rasin Bran and get on a large diet of E-lax, obvious to me you have a major back up and spilling it on this thread will not relieve you fast enuff, get E-lax and gettttttttter done Homie.

The facts I'm gonna point out to ya may be due to those write ups of yours. If I was Husky I would try hard to keep you quite. Why, well Stihl is having their best year ever. July was the best month in the company history. Another banner year. Lets see how Husky is doing this year. Now you can't call this phony because its coming from Huskies own website, lets have a look see here Homie:

18 July, 2008 08:00 
Interim report January-June 2008
Net sales for the first half year decreased by 4% to SEK 20,386m (21,262). Excluding acquisitions, net sales decreased by 12% and by 7% in comparable currencies. 
Operating income decreased by 8% to SEK 2,523 m (2,742). Excluding acquisitions, operating income decreased by 17% in comparable currencies. 
Income for the period decreased to SEK 1,563m (1,683), corresponding to SEK 4.06 (4.36) per share. 
Net sales for the second quarter decreased by 14% to SEK 10,343m (12,048) and operating income by 25% to SEK 1,321m (1,758). 
The decline in net sales and operating income is due mainly to considerably lower shipments for Consumer Products in North America, which decreased in line with overall industry shipments. 


Homie it do appear all those fine points you pointed out aren't helping sales at all. I told you to try another approach, wink!


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Why, well Stihl is having their best year ever. July was the best month in the company history. Another banner year.



Hey Tommy,

Can we get that in some sort of "official" format? Something subject to third-party audit according to GAAP? You've provided that format from Husqvarna, but you've only presented anectodal evidence of Stihl's sales for Q1 & Q2. 

Thanks Tommy! 

Sincerely,
Woodie


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Tommy,
> 
> Can we get that in some sort of "official" format? Something subject to third-party audit according to GAAP? You've provided that format from Husqvarna, but you've only presented anectodal evidence of Stihl's sales for Q1 & Q2.
> 
> ...



Sorry Woodie, a family owned company doesn't have to answer to any stockholders. Unfortantly those that do have to post results, looks like someone is having a bad year huh Woodie, man they miss those online sales don't they,LOL It could be Homie's write ups of BS causing that decline in sales, get him Woodie, he's sinking your big red boat,LOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Sorry Woodie, a family owned company doesn't have to answer to any stockholders.



So in other words, you can't back-up your claim that Stihl is having their best year ever? You can't supply us with any evidence? Nothing independently verified?

p.s. We need the numbers adjusted for foreign-exchange rates, too.

Thanks Tommy!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

*Hi Woodie...*


Hows Ford doing this year???? record year eh......





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> So in other words, you can't back-up your claim that Stihl is having their best year ever? You can't supply us with any evidence? Nothing independently verified?
> 
> p.s. We need the numbers adjusted for foreign-exchange rates, too.
> 
> Thanks Tommy!



Uhhhhhhhhhhh Woodie excuses won't change the facts that were posted by Husky. You can spin it anyway you like, they are having a ruff year. 

I don't need to back up Stihls claim, you have to dispute it with proof, can you??,hehe


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Tommy,
> 
> Can we get that in some sort of "official" format? Something subject to third-party audit according to GAAP? You've provided that format from Husqvarna, but you've only presented anectodal evidence of Stihl's sales for Q1 & Q2.
> 
> ...





Woodie said:


> So in other words, you can't back-up your claim that Stihl is having their best year ever? You can't supply us with any evidence? Nothing independently verified?
> 
> p.s. We need the numbers adjusted for foreign-exchange rates, too.
> 
> Thanks Tommy!



Woodie,

What? Is Tommie now your CPA? You can't seem to do anything without him!


Tommie,

Stick to the knitting. Sell and service those creamsicles. You're the champ at that. Don't let ole Woodie sidetrack you.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Woodie,
> 
> What? Is Tommie now your CPA? You can't seem to do anything without him!
> 
> ...



LOLOL, Joat I can't help it if I love the Husky website,LOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Hi Woodie...*
> 
> 
> Hows Ford doing this year???? record year eh......
> ...





Hmmmmmmmm.............opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Hi Woodie...*
> 
> 
> Hows Ford doing this year???? record year eh......
> ...



Steve,

Yep! Ford's doing records in a DVD world. Or, perhaps Ford's doing the Blue Oval tango when everyone else is doing the BlueRay waltz.

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Steve,
> 
> Yep! Ford's doing records in a DVD world. Or, perhaps Ford's doing the Blue Oval tango when everyone else is doing the BlueRay waltz.
> 
> Joat





:yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I don't need to back up Stihls claim, you have to dispute it with proof, can you??,hehe



Actually, yes, you do need to back-up Stihl's (read: 'your') claim. Otherwise we have no way of knowing whether or not it's accurate. 

If I were to take your above statement literally, I could claim that the 361 actually _causes _cancer. Then, since you couldn't prove that it _doesn't_...the statement must be accepted as factual.

Obviously that's not possible, so go ahead...we'll anxiously await the 2nd quarterly report.


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Actually, yes, you do need to back-up Stihl's (read: 'your') claim. Otherwise we have no way of knowing whether or not it's accurate.
> 
> If I were to take your above statement literally, I could claim that the 361 actually _causes _cancer. Then, since you couldn't prove that it _doesn't_...the statement must be accepted as factual.
> 
> ...



Well while your waiting tell me something Woodie, is Husky having a good year or bad year? I'll await your reply. Now if you can't bring yourself to admit it I will understand but Woodie denial is a terrible thing, so whatcha think by looking at that report, good or bad?


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hi Woodie...
> 
> Hows Ford doing this year???? record year eh......





04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.............





joatmon said:


> Yep! Ford's doing records in a DVD world. Or, perhaps Ford's doing the Blue Oval tango when everyone else is doing the BlueRay waltz.



This discussion isn't about Ford...it's about Tommy's claim. You're trying to change the subject without answering the question. Can either of you provide some sort of objective evidence?

Thanks in advance,
Woodie


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Oh Woodie*

Good or bad???????????


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well while your waiting tell me something Woodie, is Husky having a good year or bad year? I'll await your reply. Now if you can't bring yourself to admit it I will understand but Woodie denial is a terrible thing, so whatcha think by looking at that report, good or bad?




Sorry Tommy...I asked you first. When you can answer my question, then I will answer yours. You're not trying to divert the discussion, are you?


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Sorry Tommy...I asked you first. When you can answer my question, then I will answer yours. You're not trying to divert the discussion, are you?
> 
> 
> .



LOLOL, ok. I see you can't admit it but thats ok. I won't rub it in, I'm not that way. Who posted that report anyway, oppppppppps,LOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

While We Wait...



.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

C'mon Tommy...I asked a simple question...you've given us Husqvarna's "official" numbers, and you've made some claims about Stihl's sales.

I'm just asking that you give us some sort of comparable report from Stihl. Something to back-up what you say. 

Are you incapable of providing that?



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> C'mon Tommy...I asked a simple question...you've given us Husqvarna's "official" numbers, and you've made some claims about Stihl's sales.
> 
> I'm just asking that you give us some sort of comparable report from Stihl. Something to back-up what you say.
> 
> ...



Well aren't you demanding. You want a full detailed report and all I want from you is a yes or no, good year, bad year, that too much to ask?, especially when you know I already know the answer,LOL Now I provided you the numbers for you to answer my question with. Now you provide me the numbers on Stihl like I have Husky for you and I'll answer. I did your homework and now do mine sucker, hows it feel to be cornered once and for all,LOLOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommie, 

You know all this, so save the time and get back to work.

Joat

Woodie,

Is Stihl having a good year?

Well, as a consumer, I look around and conclude that they are. The seem to have a marketing model that has served them well for decades and is, by all appearances, thriving. The Stihl stores always seem to have customers. They have fresh stock, in reasonable numbers. Ocassionally they may be out of a saw. This indicates that the stores are buying stock because they anticipate strong sales, but they aren't overloaded by being forced to takes loads of undesired saws they will have trouble selling. A small hardware store opened near me and they carry Stihl. They have a service tech and a nice supply of equipment. I'm sure that no pro would shop there, so I had my eye on a 440 there hoping they would discount it a bit after it collected dusk. But no, it sold. Stihl does seem to have their act together.

Is Husky having a good year?

Well, I used to buy Husky at Northern Tool. They now carry only a few wimpy models. One large Stihl dealer carries Husky and caters to pros. He seems to sell a fair number of each. Sears and Lowes are loaded with Husky. They seem to sell, but I often see returns at the return desk on on a clearance rack. No way to get help or service here. Now, they don't mail order, so I can't purchase Husky from my favorite store in NC where I bought my 372XP. An old hardware store near downtown started carrying Husky ***. He has tons of saws including 372s and 390s. He's only sold a few, but he claims to be the largest Husky dealer in the state. It appears he's the largest based on purchases from Husky, not on what he's put into the hands of the end user. I did hear him complain that people will look at mowers and then go to Sears and purchase.

So, who's having a good year? On any Saturday this fall, I wouldn't wait 20 minutes outside the largest Stihl dealer in the area before someone came out smiling with a shiney, new Stihl. Betcha the large Husky dealer would push out 1 or 2 on a Saturday.

Now, I'm making no comment on this saw is better than that saw. But I do know that the financial status of Husky and Stihl is greatly affected by how they market and sell saws.

Open your eyes,

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well aren't you demanding. You want a full detailed report and all I want from you is a yes or no, good year, bad year, that too much to ask?, especially when you know I already know the answer,LOL Now I provided you the numbers for you to answer my question with. Now you provide me the numbers on Stihl like I have Husky for you and I'll answer. I did your homework and now do mine sucker, hows it feel to be cornered once and for all,LOLOLOL



I'm not cornered...you are. I've asked you to back-up your claim. So far you've dogded and ducked at every turn.

I asked you a question, you answered that with an unrelated question of your own. That's kind of third-graderish, don't you think?

Out with it, Stihl Boy!!!




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> You know all this, so save the time and get back to work.
> 
> ...



Joat good post. Woodie thinks I'm toying with him and in a way I am. The results on the numbers are due to alot of factors. Online sales are history. No more elcheapo prices by mail order. I'm rather happy Husky has put their foot down once and for all. Husky is going back to Husky and good for them. Elux spun them off and now Husky is on their own. They seem to be going in the right direction. Sure they're sales are down at the moment, but with the new way they are doing buisness sales will come back stronger than ever in the long term. How do I know, easy, they are copying the Stihl way of doing business. I look for them to pull out of Lowes and Sears before its overwith. Good for them I say. 

Ok Joat I'm heading back to work, keep that Woodie at bay till I get back, he aint all bad, just 85%,LOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Woodie,
> 
> Is Stihl having a good year?
> 
> ...



Thanks for your conclusions. 

I am, I hope you can understand, looking for something a little more...concrete? Something that will be subject to an audit at the end of the year. 

Otherwise it's simply conjecture that Stihl is increasing its sales.

I hope you understand,
Woodie



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I'm not cornered...you are. I've asked you to back-up your claim. So far you've dogded and ducked at every turn.
> 
> I asked you a question, you answered that with an unrelated question of your own. That's kind of third-graderish, don't you think?
> 
> ...



I'm not the one that toots the Husky horn, you are. You want everything handed to ya, well I gave you a plate full didn't I,LOLOL

Off to work Woodie, we shall continue this debate later. In the meantime dig me up that Stihl report so I can go over it and give you a reply to it. I did your foot work now getcha ya sneakers on and do mine, ta ta...

Oh BTW this is from Stihl's website Woodie:


2007 – Hans Peter Stihl, son of STIHL’s founder, Andreas Stihl, dedicated STIHL Inc.’s newest facility, a 60,000-square-foot guide bar production plant. The addition of the new plant pushed STIHL Inc.’s growth to more than one million square feet of manufacturing and administration space in Virginia Beach, representing a 4900% increase since 1974, when STIHL Inc.’s operations began. According to Mr. Stihl, "This extraordinary growth is unprecedented within our global manufacturing efforts."

Hows that for growth, hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Before I go I do have one suggestion for ya and a few facts.
> 
> {'Suggestion' snipped}
> 
> The facts I'm gonna point out to ya may be due to those write ups of yours. If I was Husky I would try hard to keep you quite. Why, well Stihl is having their best year ever. July was the best month in the company history. Another banner year.





THALL10326 said:


> I'm not the one that toots the Husky horn, you are. You want everything handed to ya, well I gave you a plate full didn't I,LOLOL
> 
> Off to work Woodie, we shall continue this debate later. In the meantime dig me up that Stihl report so I can go over it and give you a reply to it. I did your foot work now getcha ya sneakers on and do mine, ta ta...



Sorry Tommy...that's not going to play here. I didn't claim something to be a "fact," you did. In the top quote. See there?

I'm simply asking you to back-up the statement you listed as "fact." If it's a "fact," then it shouldn't be that hard to substantiate.

So tell me...is it true that the 361 causes cancer?


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Sorry Tommy...that's not going to play here. I didn't claim something to be a "fact," you did. In the top quote. See there?
> 
> I'm simply asking you to back-up the statement you listed as "fact." If it's a "fact," then it shouldn't be that hard to substantiate.
> 
> ...



Ok Bill Clinton your pulling what is the definition of is, fair enuff. Ya want facts , heres your facts once more, enjoy, 

18 July, 2008 08:00 
Interim report January-June 2008
Net sales for the first half year decreased by 4% to SEK 20,386m (21,262). Excluding acquisitions, net sales decreased by 12% and by 7% in comparable currencies. 
Operating income decreased by 8% to SEK 2,523 m (2,742). Excluding acquisitions, operating income decreased by 17% in comparable currencies. 
Income for the period decreased to SEK 1,563m (1,683), corresponding to SEK 4.06 (4.36) per share. 
Net sales for the second quarter decreased by 14% to SEK 10,343m (12,048) and operating income by 25% to SEK 1,321m (1,758). 
The decline in net sales and operating income is due mainly to considerably lower shipments for Consumer Products in North America, which decreased in line with overall industry shipments. 

Those are facts Woodie. Not written by me mind you. The next plate full your gonna have to pay for ya hear me,LOL 

And anutter thing if those numbers were all in the plus column you would be jumpimg up and down and hooping and hollering see there, they are on a roll. Are you running for the Senate or the House, I think you will be a great politician,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Catch on tonite Woodie, laters for now..


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh BTW this is from Stihl's website Woodie:
> 
> The addition of the new plant pushed STIHL Inc.’s growth to more than one million square feet of manufacturing and administration space in Virginia Beach, representing a 4900% increase since 1974, when STIHL Inc.’s operations began.



Sorry Tommy...that statement is unsubstantiated, and it speaks to a capital infusion in a single region in a past year. I hope you understand that doesn't address the question as to substantating Stihl's revenue in the first half of this year.

Cordially,
Woodie


.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok Bill Clinton your pulling what is the definition of is, fair enuff. Ya want facts , heres your facts once more, enjoy,
> 
> 18 July, 2008 08:00
> Interim report January-June 2008
> Net sales for the first half year decreased by 4% to SEK 20,386m (21,262).



Sorry, Tommy...simply repeating the facts about Husqvarna's first half does not answer the question I've asked. 

You've made a claim as to Stihl's sales revenue for the first part of the year, and I'd like to verify that claim. Lots of folks here would. Otherwise it's simply another boast made about Stihl that can't be proven.

No more dodging, Tommy...let's have the proof.



.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie,

Here ya go,

View attachment 77712


Joat


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Woodie,
> 
> Here ya go,
> 
> ...



All i get is a little white square with a wee mountain


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> All i get is a little white square with a wee mountain



OMG, I attached Woodie to my post.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> All i get is a little white square with a wee mountain





joatmon said:


> OMG, I attached Woodie to my post.



Now THAT'S good!!

    


.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> OMG, I attached Woodie to my post.



Does Woodie mean the same in the US as the UK

Here a woodie is an erection and i dont mean a new building lol


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Does Woodie mean the same in the US as the UK
> 
> Here a woodie is an erection and i dont mean a new building lol



That would be a "woody" here.

A "woodie" is a wood-paneled vehicle.


.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Does Woodie mean the same in the US as the UK
> 
> Here a woodie is an erection and i dont mean a new building lol






opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: Woodie in Woodies case is lack of manhood..........


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> That would be a "woody" here.
> 
> A "woodie" is a wood-paneled vehicle.
> 
> ...



LOL If this was a UK website the word Fanny would be all in ######
Here its a Females Genitalia


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> LOL If this was a UK website the word Fanny would be all in ######
> Here its a Females Genitalia



Here we call that a THALL...   



.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 8, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Sorry to say, some of the best posts there became deleted by the poster (Treeco)......:censored:



Seems a lot of his posts were quoted and still there just not in order


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie,

Ah, here ya go.

View attachment 77712


Hope it helps,

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Hope it helps



I'm afraid it doesn't. Tommy's claim was for the first half of 2008, and that ends in 2007.

Also, it doesn't cite any kind of source, or audit firm, or audit opinion. It's merely a picture. Do you have something like that for the first half of 2008, including a link where it can be found?

Thanks Joat,
Woodie


.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

now I know why they call the 372 XP the QUEEN


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: Woodie in Woodies case is lack of manhood..........








Interesting....opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Seems a lot of his posts were quoted and still there just not in order




Suspected that - LOL....


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 8, 2008)

Remember this guys lol


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I'm afraid it doesn't. Tommy's claim was for the first half of 2008, and that ends in 2007.
> 
> Also, it doesn't cite any kind of source, or audit firm, or audit opinion. It's merely a picture. Do you have something like that for the first half of 2008, including a link where it can be found?
> 
> ...



Well, Woodie, since you don't care about 2007, why do care for a reference or an audit firm verification?

Oh, I used a search engine and found the 2007 report on Stihl's web site in all of 10 seconds. They don't have any 2008 info on their site that I could find. So, anything you do uncover won't have your silly request for "backup".

Now, this is a chainsaw site, and you're wanting an auditor to verify the very latest numbers for 1st half 2008 Stihl chainsaw sales?  

I'll give you credit for trying,  

Joat


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> So tell me...is it true that the 361 causes cancer?



hmmm... they have a filter to stop the cancer, but...........................



it doesnt work


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Got a little time here before my daughter goes to her 1st day of kindergarten and off to work I go.
> _ As my saws get A few hours [alot] on them I like to turn the high & low screws all the way in and then back them off to roughly where they should be [ 1 turn, 3/4 turn] you have to admit Tzed that witness mark comes in handy. Then with both hands on saw WOT, if no bog from the bottom then your low is fine. Now I can set my H , listen for that barely audible breaktone ,fine line here. Not smooth screaming and not breaking a bit . Let off, and try the wot again ,if no bog saw should be fine.
> _ Yeah the Elastostart would be a good idea when they get rid of the offset T and go to a even T design.
> _ On the 2 million tree claim I stand by what I say, and I didn't take a beating , re read that thread . If I wasn't in my busy tree season that thread would have been alot shorter , like this one too.
> _ I tried to explain that square handle thing and you don't get it. Figuring your a machinist I thought you might under stand some physics. Here try this : Leverage. You Moron.




LOL!!! OK now we are both morons... 


Witness mark helps when making the rough adjustment, But it is stihl better for 87% of the population to have the screws on the right side...and you are the only one I know of that tunes a saw the way you do. No lesson needed from you on how to tune a two-stroke, as I have plenty of experience tuning two-strokes that cost in excess of $15,000. The real way to do it is by holding the saw at WOT and leaning the mixture to the two-four break, then back a slight amount. Do a search on this site and you will see the light.

The offset is in the Elastostart handle to even the force in the fingers. My E-start handles never move...you must not have enough preload in your rewind spring...limp as it were...BTW, please provide figures on the weight difference between the standard handle and the Elastostart handle since you claim it is a significant difference.

Are you up to 3 million trees yet? 

I can assure you I understand physics...even have a college transcript to prove it. Your handle argument is flawed. A handle that is meant to be held in only one way might be oval or approach square (think Colt 1911 grip), but a handle that must be held in many positions must be more rounded, as the Stihl rear handle is shaped. No one needs more leverage on a handle than a weightlifter, hundreds of pounds in each hand. The grip area on a weight bar is round. 

You started this thing digging yourself into a hole with a shovel...but now you are using a backhoe and it is getting bad. Good luck!!!

Happy sawing!!!


----------



## Peacock (Sep 8, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> You started this thing digging yourself into a hole with a shovel...but now you are using a backhoe and it is getting bad. Good luck!!!



I'd say he's up to a 385 Cat by now.opcorn:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 8, 2008)

Peacock said:


> I'd say he's up to a 385 Cat by now.opcorn:



If only i had some rep to give lol

It used to be called the Sahara forest until Holmen got there lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Woodie,
> 
> Ah, here ya go.
> 
> ...



Dayummm Joat I just saw that chart. Now I'm not a auditor nor a mathew tishen but those numbers look a helluva site better than that utter bunch of numbers I put up from that utter outfit,LOLOLOL

I thankya kindly Joat. May Woodie rest in peace,hehe


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> If only i had some rep to give lol
> 
> It used to be called the Sahara forest until Holmen got there lol






*Hes a legend*..........Kinda like Paul Bunyan.....






,.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> So, anything you do uncover won't have your silly request for "backup".



So, in other words, there is absolutely nothing whatsoever behind Tom's claim that Stihl's sales are increasing? Is that what you're telling me? There is no way to support that?



.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummm Joat I just saw that chart. Now I'm not a auditor nor a mathew tishen but those numbers look a helluva site better than that utter bunch of numbers I put up from that utter outfit,LOLOLOL



Tom, can you show me Stihl's comparable first-half report? 



.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> hmmm... they have a filter to stop the cancer, but...........................
> 
> it doesnt work



Oh my!!! 

    


.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tom, can you show me Stihl's comparable first-half report?
> 
> 
> 
> .





Maybe he needs to show you Fords report....





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tom, can you show me Stihl's comparable first-half report?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Woodie I suggest a good pair of glasses. Look at the chart Joat put up, look at the growth of that company. Sales cause growth,duhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Maybe he needs to show you Fords report....



Should I put the question to you then Ultra? Instead of trying to change the topic, perhaps YOU can provide some kind of substantiation for Tom's claim.



.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie I suggest a good pair of glasses. Look at the chart Joat put up, look at the growth of that company. Sales cause growth,duhhhhhhhhhhh...



How 'bout for the first half of 2008? Can you show me something that corroborates what you're saying?

Anything?

(Perhaps it's you that needs the glasses...if you somehow saw 2008 in that chart...)



.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Should I put the question to you then Ultra? Instead of trying to change the topic, perhaps YOU can provide some kind of substantiation for Tom's claim.
> 
> 
> 
> .





What does a short screwdriver have to do with us?? Its not our problem....


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> What does a short screwdriver have to do with us?? Its not our problem....




Okay, I'm going to take that as a "no."



.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

you go Woodie


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

I tell ya Stan...the silence is deafening...




.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Okay, I'm going to take that as a "no."
> 
> 
> 
> .





THALL can beat you to a pulp with out anybodys help.........


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> THALL can beat you to a pulp with out anybodys help.........



Still no then, right?



.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie let me tell you I went to buy a 2171 and I thought let me try the Husky dealer,He beat them on price so I got the 372XP


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> Woodie let me tell you I went to buy a 2171 and I thought let me try the Husky dealer,He beat them on price so I got the 372XP



The next best thing I always say! (Enjoy that saw Stan!) 



.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Still no then, right?
> 
> 
> 
> .





Hows Ford doing??? Are they OK yet?? 





.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie i will say it beat my 441


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hows Ford doing??? Are they OK yet??
> 
> .



We're gonna be fine. May take a bit yet to see the results, but we'll be fine. Thanks for asking.



.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> Woodie i will say it beat my 441




Stan go start a thread......




.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> We're gonna be fine. May take a bit yet to see the results, but we'll be fine. Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Im just checking....*I wish no bad times on my friends*....




.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

just being honest dont get me wrong the 441 is a nice saw.The 372XP is just better


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Im just checking....*I wish no bad times on my friends*....



Thanks Ultra...same here.




.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Tommy...you find anything to back-up your claim that Stihl is having its best year ever?

Or does the 361 really cause cancer???


.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Stan go start a thread......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which saw should I buy???


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> which saw should I buy???





  opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> opcorn: opcorn:



hhhhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Remember this guys lol





stevethekiwi said:


> which saw should I buy???




Ahem!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ahem!



lol... its only a matter of time before stihl copy that too


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol... its only a matter of time before stihl copy that too





Husky /jred already did.......346NE/2153..............  




.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol... its only a matter of time before stihl copy that too



Speaking of Stihl copying...I can almost hear Tommy* trying to photoshop a "first half of 2008" onto that chart they showed!! 



* Or Ultra... 



.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2008)

Somebody bump the turntable...the record is skipping...


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Speaking of Stihl copying...I can almost hear Tommy* trying to photoshop a "first half of 2008" onto that chart they showed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sorry Woodie........Im non-bias and dont care........


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Somebody bump the turntable...the record is skipping...



I'm just waiting for Tommy to back-up his claim with a non-photoshopped financial statement showing Stihl's first-half numbers. He said Stihl was having it's best year ever, but so far he can't prove that in any meaningful way. I've heard a ton of stuff about how Husky isn't...he even showed some pretty good evidence. 

But so far nothing on Stihl.

Can YOU help tzed?




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> How 'bout for the first half of 2008? Can you show me something that corroborates what you're saying?
> 
> Anything?
> 
> ...



Woodie I don't understand you. You was shown a graph showing ENOURMOUS growth in the company since 2005. They are hiring more people, investing more, how are they doing that, by sales. Why do you think growth would increase that much and then all the sudden stop the 1st half of 08? 

Here anutter thing you didn't know but I'll kindly point out. In 07 *** sales overall nationwide was down 21%. Look at the chart and see if Stihl went down in 07, it did not, the company continued to grow. Stihl is taking business away from others that are slumping.

To address your concern for 08 I will indeed make a few calls and see if I can get you some numbers for 08. I can't promise you anything for like I told you they don't answer to anyone, they don't have to. I do know for a fact Stihl sent a memo out stating July 08 was the best month in the company's history. In this economy thats a helluva mark to reach. Hold onto ya hat Woodie, I'll see if I can getcha what your after. Till then chill ya oreny cuss, your taking this stuff too serious. Where is the Woodie I know that likes to have fun dayumm ya,GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Where is the Woodie I know that likes to have fun dayumm ya,GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR




RIGHT HERE ALL ALONG!!!    

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I'm just waiting for Tommy to back-up his claim with a non-photoshopped financial statement showing Stihl's first-half numbers. He said Stihl was having it's best year ever, but so far he can't prove that in any meaningful way. I've heard a ton of stuff about how Husky isn't...he even showed some pretty good evidence.
> 
> But so far nothing on Stihl.
> 
> ...



Wrong, you was shown a bunch of stuff of how they aren't and from who, them themselves. Politics and facts never agree Woodie, stop with the politics on what you was shown, not heard. Lay ya fingers on the table, I gots to smack em with a ruler for using politics over facts, shames on ya, smack smack,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> RIGHT HERE ALL ALONG!!!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats more like it ya dayumm low life. Had me worried you was turning serious type on me. Ya start that I'll have to come smack a knot on ya noggin, LOLOL


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> which saw should I buy???



is a no brainer the 372XP


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> is a no brainer the 372XP



I think I have enough 372's... 

wouldnt mind another 346. those grey covers surely make it go faster!


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> is a no brainer the 372XP



I have to chuckle. 

The 372 seems to be the saw for the moment. :greenchainsaw: 

How about the Redmax 621. There's decent thread going on about that saw.
Looks to be easy to mod with very high quality machine work and materials.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

Tom, the fact of the matter is that I think lots of people, ME INCLUDED, are taking this brand crap way too seriously. And for those who missed the all-caps part, let me repeat it: I'm as guilty as the next.

I love the busting-on-thy-neighbor part, but this is getting silly. That's why I called you out on the financial statements. You can't provide them, and I know that. Stihl is privately held, and as such is not subject to the same reporting rules Husky is. So even if you DO come up with some numbers, they won't necessarily mean a thing. Any finance guy could tell you anything. Hell, Stihl could say they've cornered the ham-sandwich market and there's no way to "prove" they haven't.

By the same token, we make some claims about Jred/Husky saws that border on the divine, too. (Not many, but hey...I'm tryin' to be even-handed here...) 

Fact is I just miss the good-ole days when these kinds of threads were more about old-fashioned, good-natured, you-leave-my-mama-out-of-this _*character assasination.*_ 

It's all gettin' too serious for me. We need more bull-crappin' around here. That's all I'm saying.


p.s. I was just kidding about the "361 causes cancer" bit. That's ridiculous. Everyone knows it doesn't cause cancer. It causes AIDS.

.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tom, the fact of the matter is that I think lots of people, ME INCLUDED, are taking this brand crap way too seriously. And for those who missed the all-caps part, let me repeat it: I'm as guilty as the next.
> 
> I love the busting-on-thy-neighbor part, but this is getting silly. That's why I called you out on the financial statements. You can't provide them, and I know that. Stihl is privately held, and as such is not subject to the same reporting rules Husky is. So even if you DO come up with some numbers, they won't necessarily mean a thing. Any finance guy could tell you anything. Hell, Stihl could say they've cornered the ham-sandwich market and there's no way to "prove" they haven't.
> 
> ...



Well Woodie I'm inclined to agree with 100% on that post, good job. I too like to tease and torment but its all in good humor and fun. You know I could give a hoot in hell what everyone uses. 

By the way Woodie ya girlie friend borrowed my 361 a few weeks back, how ya feeling ole boy,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

i agree either of the top 4 are fine saws just a matter of features


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tom, the fact of the matter is that I think lots of people, ME INCLUDED, are taking this brand crap way too seriously. And for those who missed the all-caps part, let me repeat it: I'm as guilty as the next.
> 
> I love the busting-on-thy-neighbor part, but this is getting silly. That's why I called you out on the financial statements. You can't provide them, and I know that. Stihl is privately held, and as such is not subject to the same reporting rules Husky is.  So even if you DO come up with some numbers, they won't necessarily mean a thing. Any finance guy could tell you anything. Hell, Stihl could say they've cornered the ham-sandwich market and there's no way to "prove" they haven't.
> 
> ...




tell me more about this ham sandwich


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> tell me more about this ham sandwich



It'll rattle the teeth outcha head...



.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> It'll rattle the teeth outcha head...
> 
> 
> 
> .




is it a poor copy of the husky ham sandwich?


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> is it a poor copy of the husky ham sandwich?




Now you see folks...that's how ya do it... 

   


.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> Woodie let me tell you I went to buy a 2171 and I thought let me try the Husky dealer,He beat them on price so I got the 372XP



Stan, what a shock. You, like many Husky buyers I see at Lowe's and Sears, are a PRICE SHOPPER!



441_Stihl said:


> Woodie i will say it beat my 441



That PRICE SHOPPER thing again.



441_Stihl said:


> just being honest dont get me wrong the 441 is a nice saw.The 372XP is just better



Ho hum. The PRICE SHOPPER thing, I know.



441_Stihl said:


> is a no brainer the 372XP



Yep, few brains, few dollars! You're a PRICE SHOPPER!



441_Stihl said:


> i agree either of the top 4 are fine saws just a matter of features



And Stan, your feature is PRICE!

Go away, Stan, you bother me,

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> {snipped in its entirety}



Sigh...



.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Stan, what a shock. You, like many Husky buyers I see at Lowe's and Sears, are a PRICE SHOPPER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:agree2: :agree2: :yourock: :yourock:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Go away, Stan, you bother me




That's not very christian like.



or is it??


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> .



x2


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> *Go away, Stan, you bother me,*
> 
> Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ya sighing are ya, thats good. Now that ya feeling all giddy and cool I wanna tests ya smarts. Here goes.

Woodie if you had a donkey and I had a rooster and your donkey bit off my rooster's two feet or claws what would you have Woodie??


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya sighing are ya, thats good. Now that ya feeling all giddy and cool I wanna tests ya smarts. Here goes.
> 
> Woodie if you had a donkey and I had a rooster and your donkey bit off my rooster's two feet or claws what would you have Woodie??



you would have a THALL



a c0ck without a leg to stand on


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> you would have a THALL
> 
> 
> 
> a c0ck without a leg to stand on



Sit down boy, its much more painfull than that,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Sit down boy, its much more painfull than that,LOLOLOLOL



well... out with it then


:monkey:


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya sighing are ya, thats good. Now that ya feeling all giddy and cool I wanna tests ya smarts. Here goes.
> 
> Woodie if you had a donkey and I had a rooster and your donkey bit off my rooster's two feet or claws what would you have Woodie??



I guess he would own a donkey and a rooster? (Be sure to charge enough!!)


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> well... out with it then
> 
> 
> :monkey:


Check your PM's,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> you would have a THALL
> 
> a c0ck without a leg to stand on



No way I can improve on that, but I'm gonna go with "the world's first voodoo donkey?"


.


----------



## 24d (Sep 8, 2008)

An (_!_) with 2 feet of rooster in it.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Go away, Stan, you bother me,
> 
> Joat



+1. Someone needs to load him back up on the tard cart and send him on back to wherever he came from, at least until he starts having second thoughts and dumps his 372 for a 7900...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> No way I can improve on that, but I'm gonna go with "the world's first voodoo donkey?"
> 
> 
> .



Not quite. I will say this Woodie, I love it when I hear ya squeal likea pig, fire up the banjo's,LOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

24d said:


> An (_!_) with 2 feet of rooster in it.



Tom Hall, if that ^ is indeed your answer, I will bust your head to the white meat.


J/K God I miss Bernie Mac, though...


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tom, if that ^ is indeed your answer, I will bust your head to the white meat.
> 
> 
> J/K God I miss Bernie Mac, though...
> ...



Two feet Woodie, think about it ,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Sep 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Two feet Woodie, think about it ,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Good thing I don't have a donkey, you know?

Of course, neither do you have a cOck... 


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Good thing I don't have a donkey, you know?
> 
> Of course, neither do you have a cOck...
> 
> ...



Fire up the banjo's,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Stan, what a shock. You, like many Husky buyers I see at Lowe's and Sears, are a PRICE SHOPPER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think what you will it outcuts my 441 ,and I dont think i'm going nowhere
so live with it


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> Think what you will it outcuts my 441 ,and I dont think i'm going nowhere
> so live with it



Looks like you need a new name again........................opcorn: opcorn: 








.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

i agree ultra if my pm would work id messafe DDM and see about changing it.
How you been ultra


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> i agree ultra if my pm would work id messafe DDM and see about changing it.
> How you been ultra





We could just let DDM pick the name...............eh 




.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

well I dunno no idea what might be


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I'm just waiting for Tommy to back-up his claim with a non-photoshopped financial statement showing Stihl's first-half numbers. He said Stihl was having it's best year ever, but so far he can't prove that in any meaningful way. I've heard a ton of stuff about how Husky isn't...he even showed some pretty good evidence.
> 
> But so far nothing on Stihl.
> 
> ...



Woodie, I would help if I could, I promise, but with Stihl being a privately held company you probably have a better chace of getting access to the CIA mainframe at Langley than you do getting any hard data out of Andreas Stihl AG.

P.S. Those Husky sales figures could be a smokescreen. Many times a corp. will claim a loss, make a killing on the taxes, then plow the savings straight into R&D. It's all a numbers game...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> well I dunno no idea what might be





hmmmm... new user names. what about

"Need Oil"

so tight that ya actually squeek 


i like that one

j/k


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

lol only if get percentage of oil money


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> hmmmm... new user names. what about
> 
> "Need Oil"
> 
> ...





Stan could be a *"drinkalotapis"*



.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Stan could be a *"drinkalotapis"*
> 
> 
> 
> .



lickalotapus?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lickalotapus?







That looks to be it so far.......


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

that would be ok if had Megan Fox


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2008)

441_Stihl said:


> that would be ok if had Megan Fox



A strumpet at best...


----------



## 441_Stihl (Sep 8, 2008)

I think she is HOT


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 8, 2008)

lol... banned. wonder if he will be reincarnated


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol... banned. wonder if he will be reincarnated





    




.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2008)

Will wonders never cease?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 8, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Will wonders never cease?






    No!!!



.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 9, 2008)

Well Thall im on post 960 in da prince of saws and there has been 40!!! posts deleted, Good job most of them were quoted 
Can you tell me why they were pulled? or will it be obvious later?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Well Thall im on post 960 in da prince of saws and there has been 40!!! posts deleted, Good job most of them were quoted
> Can you tell me why they were pulled? or will it be obvious later?



*Because!!!*




.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 9, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Because!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its pissing rain and the tv is not good!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Its pissing rain and the tv is not good!







Its sunny here and 62*F .............Nice day..






.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 9, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Its sunny here and 62*F .............Nice day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The radial engine bike was cool! just like the weather here


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Thall hows the scarring on the knee?
Thats 101 pages into da prince


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Well Thall im on post 960 in da prince of saws and there has been 40!!! posts deleted, Good job most of them were quoted
> Can you tell me why they were pulled? or will it be obvious later?



Well Shooter though that thread was a awful lot of fun at times there were some mean things said, not by me of course, I would never do such a thing,hehe As the thread was coming to a end some went back and deleted things they had said. I think it turned out to be more of a fun thread than any thread I'd been involved in. If you read most of it the Mighty 441 was catching hell but looking back it now sits and grins as I do. The saw that was to be the real competiton to the 441 was the 575. That saw didn't fair too well in the market and will soon be replaced with the newer 576. The 441 remains mostly unchanged cept for a fuel line update. So in all it beat its counterpart and earned the the title, The Prince of Saws.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hey Thall hows the scarring on the knee?
> Thats 101 pages into da prince



That scar on my left knee is a chap selling sucker I tell ya. Ya oughta see these women look at it when I pull my pants leg up and tellem ya better getcha hubby some chaps, they do,LOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> That scar on my left knee is a chap selling sucker I tell ya. Ya oughta see these women look at it when I pull my pants leg up and tellem ya better getcha hubby some chaps, they do,LOL



Tommie,

I'd love to be a fly on the wall when the woman goes home and explains to hubby how ole Tommie pulled up his pants legs and convinced them to buy chaps.

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I'd love to be a fly on the wall when the woman goes home and explains to hubby how ole Tommie pulled up his pants legs and convinced them to buy chaps.
> 
> Joat





opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I'd love to be a fly on the wall when the woman goes home and explains to hubby how ole Tommie pulled up his pants legs and convinced them to buy chaps.
> 
> Joat



LOLOL, I'm only looking for their legs, all three of em,LOLOLOL


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Shooter though that thread was a awful lot of fun at times there were some mean things said, not by me of course, I would never do such a thing,hehe As the thread was coming to a end some went back and deleted things they had said. I think it turned out to be more of a fun thread than any thread I'd been involved in. If you read most of it the Mighty 441 was catching hell but looking back it now sits and grins as I do. The saw that was to be the real competiton to the 441 was the 575. That saw didn't fair too well in the market and will soon be replaced with the newer 576. The 441 remains mostly unchanged cept for a fuel line update. So in all it beat its counterpart and earned the the title, The Prince of Saws.



Yep seen some nasty quotes seems pointless to delete them when the quotes remain!

I enjojed ST saying it was his last post on the thread and Bam 3 pages later he was back lol 
A bit like you retiring at a thousand lol


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, I'm only looking for their legs, all three of em,LOLOLOL



Tommie,

I reckon one way or another, the hubby's gonna be chapped.

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Yep seen some nasty quotes seems pointless to delete them when the quotes remain!
> 
> I enjojed ST saying it was his last post on the thread and Bam 3 pages later he was back lol
> A bit like you retiring at a thousand lol





TROLL is all talk ................If TROLL gets out of line we call in Witchy .....


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Yep seen some nasty quotes seems pointless to delete them when the quotes remain!
> 
> I enjojed ST saying it was his last post on the thread and Bam 3 pages later he was back lol
> A bit like you retiring at a thousand lol



Well Shooter I was taking on a bunch of em, they were a tuff gang. After I felt I had whopped them handily I said by Joe I'm retiring. Then all the sudden I missed them,I wanna to duke it out some more with them, LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I reckon one way or another, the hubby's gonna be chapped.
> 
> Joat



If they send their old lady for a saw ,opppps, I mean cuties in here chances are good they're gonna get chapped for sure,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Yep seen some nasty quotes seems pointless to delete them when the quotes remain!
> 
> I enjojed ST saying it was his last post on the thread and Bam 3 pages later he was back lol
> A bit like you retiring at a thousand lol



Bam Bam Bam

Yes, ole Niko is the AS answer to Emeril Lagasse.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Bam Bam Bam
> 
> Yes, ole Niko is the AS answer to Emeril Lagasse.





*
Well kinda*..




.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> If they send their old lady for a saw ,opppps, I mean cuties in here chances are good they're gonna get chapped for sure,LOLOL



Kick it up a notch Tommie!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Bam Bam Bam
> 
> Yes, ole Niko is the AS answer to .



Err WHO????
Time for a copy and paste on google i guess


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Kick it up a notch Tommie!



Well sometimes I even letem rub my scar on my knee. I don't know who gets more excited, me or them,LOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Err WHO????
> Time for a copy and paste on google i guess







Well you could also say ......*Peter Pan *......kinda like....





.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well sometimes I even letem rub my scar on my knee. I don't know who gets more excited, me or them,LOLOLOL



Tommie,

OMG! If they mistake that thing for a scar, I wouldn't be bragging about it on AS.

Think before you post,

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> OMG! If they mistake that thing for a scar, I wouldn't be bragging about it on AS.
> 
> ...



    




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> OMG! If they mistake that thing for a scar, I wouldn't be bragging about it on AS.
> 
> ...



Well thats why I don't letem rub my scar too long Joat. With my pants leg up at me knee who to says what might come crawling out,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well thats why I don't letem rub my scar too long Joat. With my pants leg up at me knee who to says what might come crawling out,LOLOL



Tommie,

Yep, moral fiber. You got loads of it Tommie.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Yep, moral fiber. You got loads of it Tommie.
> 
> Joat



Well I confess. Ya ever shot by a jealous husband Joat, I have,LOLOLOLOLOL


( I out ran the bullet)


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I confess. Ya ever shot by a jealous husband Joat, I have,LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> ( I out ran the bullet)



Tommie,

No!

But, you scoundrel, I'll use a speedier bullet next time.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> No!
> 
> ...



Sorry Joat, I didn't that cutie was yours. I've learned my lesson now. I only run around with Woodie girlie freind now. She luvs to rub my scar I tells ya,hehehe 

Where is Woodie anyway, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I feel like I shoudl be a real man and tell him about the affair her and me are having. Aww heck with him, he'll never find out, I'm way to slick for him,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Sorry Joat, I didn't that cutie was yours. I've learned my lesson now. I only run around with Woodie girlie freind now. She luvs to rub my scar I tells ya,hehehe



Apology accepted ole boy. Be careful. Sure, it's the scar today. But .....



THALL10326 said:


> Where is Woodie anyway, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I feel like I shoudl be a real man and tell him about the affair her and me are having. Aww heck with him, he'll never find out, I'm way to slick for him,LOLOL



Woodie is working on Job #1 for the Ford gang. I'm sure he's not aware of this little triste. Be prepared. We don't need a NewNewGuy. Know what I mean?


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Apology accepted ole boy. Be careful. Sure, it's the scar today. But .....
> 
> 
> 
> Woodie is working on Job #1 for the Ford gang. I'm sure he's not aware of this little triste. Be prepared. We don't need a NewNewGuy. Know what I mean?




Well shucks, I like that ole Woodie, he's got good taste in women I tell ya,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well shucks, I like that ole Woodie, he's got good taste in women I tell ya,LOLOL



Wait 'til Tommie finds out you're using his AS account.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> With my pants leg up at me knee who to says what might come crawling out,LOLOL



Ticks?



.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 9, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol... banned. wonder if he will be reincarnated



That was fast........


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well shucks, I like that ole Woodie, he's got good taste in women I tell ya,LOLOL






Poor Woodie......





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Ticks?
> 
> 
> 
> .



And just where in the hell you been? Woodie I got a confession to tell ya. I was hanging around AS today and I saw Joat and your girlie friend ride by in his big Caddilac. He saw that I saw em and he shot at me. I sure hate telling you Woodie but what are friends for, I felt you had a right to know. I feel your pain Woodie, really I do,hehe


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> And just where in the hell you been? Woodie I got a confession to tell ya. I was hanging around AS today and I saw Joat and your girlie friend ride by in his big Caddilac. He saw that I saw em and he shot at me. I sure hate telling you Woodie but what are friends for, I felt you had a right to know. I feel your pain Woodie, really I do,hehe



Woodie,

Lookin' for clues at the scene of the crime.

Life's been good to me so far,

Joat


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> That was fast........



maybe he tried two user ID's...


----------



## Woodie (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> And just where in the hell you been? Woodie I got a confession to tell ya. I was hanging around AS today and I saw Joat and your girlie friend ride by in his big Caddilac. He saw that I saw em and he shot at me. I sure hate telling you Woodie but what are friends for, I felt you had a right to know. I feel your pain Woodie, really I do,hehe



Lie.

Know how I know?

No girlfriend of mine would be caught dead in a cadillac. 



.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> That was fast........



Unlike you fitting that modded muffler on your 361 lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Sorry Joat, I didn't that cutie was yours. I've learned my lesson now. I only run around with Woodie girlie freind now. She luvs to rub my scar I tells ya,hehehe
> 
> Where is Woodie anyway, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I feel like I shoudl be a real man and tell him about the affair her and me are having. Aww heck with him, he'll never find out, I'm way to slick for him,LOLOL



speaking of girlie friends, yours is hot, nice going to get that one. Its a good thing its helen keller, otherwise she'd know how dumb and ugly you are....


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Unlike you fitting that modded muffler on your 361 lol:greenchainsaw:



*Witchy has to put it on........*




.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> And just where in the hell you been? Woodie I got a confession to tell ya. I was hanging around AS today and I saw Joat and your girlie friend ride by in his big Caddilac. He saw that I saw em and he shot at me. I sure hate telling you Woodie but what are friends for, I felt you had a right to know. I feel your pain Woodie, really I do,hehe



She is a smart lady......






.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Lie.
> 
> Know how I know?
> 
> ...



Well I didn't have my specs on Woodie, it coulda been a black Lincoln, LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Unlike you fitting that modded muffler on your 361 lol:greenchainsaw:




The Euro version runs pretty well with the stock one, so no hurry........







Truth is that my injured foot has kept me from harvesting a decent test log, for comparisons........


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The Euro version runs pretty well with the stock one, so no hurry........



*Have Witchy install it for ya......*




.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 9, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Have Witchy install it for ya......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See above post......


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> See above post......






See my post........




.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The Euro version runs pretty well with the stock one, so no hurry........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Niko,

Specs, my man, specs. This pretty well stuff is not gonna cut it.

Oh, best wishes on the foot,

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 9, 2008)

04ultra said:


> See my post........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post seen.

Carry on.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Niko,
> 
> Specs, my man, specs. This pretty well stuff is not gonna cut it.
> 
> ...



Surgery is due, some time in the not-to-far future, is the last I heard...... 


I don't have the specs on the date yet.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Surgery is due, some time in the not-to-far future, is the last I heard......
> 
> 
> I don't have the specs on the date yet.





As much as I hate to say this........I hope it goes well for ya......While your layed up I'd love to talk to Witchy ..........  




.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Surgery is due, some time in the not-to-far future, is the last I heard......
> 
> 
> I don't have the specs on the date yet.



I hope we are getting pics like BLSnelling did with his surgery:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I hope we are getting pics like BLSnelling did with his surgery:greenchainsaw:



I could post some pics from my colonoscopy for you.opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> I could post some pics from my colonoscopy for you.opcorn:



:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 9, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> I could post some pics from my colonoscopy for you.opcorn:



Uh...no. Please.


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry, forgot this thread was a 372 / 441 debate.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 9, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> Sorry, forgot this thread was a 372 / 441 debate.



Well 575 vs 441 is what it should have been...





.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 9, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Well 575 vs 441 is what it should have been...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but that would be no fun... everyone knows that the 441 sucks balls


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 9, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> but that would be no fun... everyone knows that the 441 sucks balls



And what version of the 575 are ya'll on? 10th, 11th?

You losers should of had Stihl build your Strato........


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 9, 2008)

While we are on the subject, since the 044/440 was the greatest 70cc of all time and the 441 replaced it, looks like we have two winners. Both Stihl


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 9, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> While we are on the subject, since the 044/440 was the greatest 70cc of all time and the 441 replaced it, looks like we have two winners. Both Stihl



Wrong the ultimate 70 is the 372. No way in heck a Ms is gonna beat a husky.Don't make me open a can on ole Chucky and turn
Ms chucky into Ms chumpy


----------



## COLD_IRON (Sep 9, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Wrong the ultimate 70 is the 372. No way in heck a Ms is gonna beat a husky.Don't make me open a can on ole Chucky and turn
> Ms chucky into Ms chumpy



You totally lost me with that one...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 9, 2008)

COLD_IRON said:


> You totally lost me with that one...



Rope wood not know a good saw if it smacked him in his ole 'noggin.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 9, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You losers should of had Stihl build your Strato........



yeah. 

cos i want my clutch springs to break all the time and take the oiler out with them. i want to have 1kg of AV springs on my saw, cos the motor runs like $hit. I want to use a saw that is 2kg heavier at the end of the day becasue of all the [email protected] it sucks into it. I want to clean my air filter every time I top up my tank. I want to top up my tank every 10 minutes.

think warm thoughts buddy, your stihl both sucks and blows. at least husky has the brains to fix a fault, instead of telling you that the saw is supposed to do that


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 9, 2008)

Steve, you and Willard remind me of a football bat......

The 441 was built right the first time. Your post was full of ****, try again.:monkey:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 9, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Steve, you and Willard remind me of a football bat......
> 
> The 441 was built right the first time. Your post was full of ****, try again.:monkey:





built right first time? nah... ze germans just wont admit when they're wrong, until its 10 years down the line and they hope that everyone has forgotten... all you stihl heads used to go on and on about how rubber mounts were the best thing since sliced bread, und now, you're using springs. ze goal posts have shifted! but now you say that the big old ford suspension springs you call AV's, are the new best thing since... since... since... rubber av's? get the f### outa here we've been singin that song for 20 years.


ooooohhhhh didnt like that, did ya? bam bam!


----------



## jlh26oo (Sep 10, 2008)

O.K. why did 441 (the poster) get banned? I want to hear more about his new preference, especially considering he liked his M.S. 441 so much to make his S.N. after it, something about the 372 X.P. must have really "wowed" him. Regarding his "price-shopper" post, because I know that's a dirty word here, but outside this forum it's really not uncommon for price to be one of the deciding factors, or even people shop around for the best price for something. I think some people new here are surprised that it's frowned upon so much, just because it's a different attitude about it here than some other forums.

But anyways, I understand the 372 does have superior power to weight, vibration control, and is generally smoother. What about easier to start, also long-term durability? A tie between these two? Probably two of the models I will be looking at for a bigger saw. Whether to keep it in the Stihl family, or try a different premium brand like Husqvarna, Echo, or Dolmar etc.

Nevermind the question regarding who is number one in sales, as 1) we don't have all the information, and 2) the definition of number one is up for interpretation.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 10, 2008)

jlh26oo said:


> Whether to keep it in the Stihl family, or try a different premium brand like Husqvarna, Echo, or Dolmar etc..



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: Echo is very far from beeing a premium brand.......... 



jlh26oo said:


> Nevermind the question regarding who is number one in sales, as 1) we don't have all the information, and 2) the definition of number one is up for interpretation.




:agree2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Rope wood not know a good saw if it smacked him in his ole 'noggin.



ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
rueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hear that
Ms chumpy better run that is an automatic can opener
Ms Norris has eluded us due to the not wanting to spank a lady
but if she ain't real careful a Bitc? slap is in her future:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> built right first time? nah... ze germans just wont admit when they're wrong, until its 10 years down the line and they hope that everyone has forgotten... all you stihl heads used to go on and on about how rubber mounts were the best thing since sliced bread, und now, you're using springs. ze goal posts have shifted! but now you say that the big old ford suspension springs you call AV's, are the new best thing since... since... since... rubber av's? get the f### outa here we've been singin that song for 20 years.
> 
> 
> ooooohhhhh didnt like that, did ya? bam bam!



Ze Germans have been building the best saw for the last 40 years, known fact. I like the rubber mounts compared to the flimsy feeling of the 2171. It reminds me of a slinky. Maybe that is why they break all the time. May want to have Stihl design huskies springs also, LOL. Just from having picked up a 441 on the sales floor, it feels much more soild, no slinky feel. I will stick with the 460 though.

No part of a Ford would ever be used on a Stihl, to cheap, much less quality.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> rueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hear that
> Ms chumpy better run that is an automatic can opener
> Ms Norris has eluded us due to the not wanting to spank a lady
> but if she ain't real careful a Bitc? slap is in her future:hmm3grin2orange:



What? 

I know you are mad from having to work on your saws all the time but please make a statement we can understand.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

jlh26oo said:


> O.K. why did 441 (the poster) get banned? I want to hear more about his new preference, especially considering he liked his M.S. 441 so much to make his S.N. after it, something about the 372 X.P. must have really "wowed" him. Regarding his "price-shopper" post, because I know that's a dirty word here, but outside this forum it's really not uncommon for price to be one of the deciding factors, or even people shop around for the best price for something. I think some people new here are surprised that it's frowned upon so much, just because it's a different attitude about it here than some other forums.
> 
> But anyways, I understand the 372 does have superior power to weight, vibration control, and is generally smoother. What about easier to start, also long-term durability? A tie between these two? Probably two of the models I will be looking at for a bigger saw. Whether to keep it in the Stihl family, or try a different premium brand like Husqvarna, Echo, or Dolmar etc.
> 
> Nevermind the question regarding who is number one in sales, as 1) we don't have all the information, and 2) the definition of number one is up for interpretation.



jlh,

The poster to whom you referred has a history of the following:
a. Start numerous threads about "what is the best "x_Class" saw".
b. Purchasing a saw.
c. Proclaiming the purchased saw as the best in "x_Class".
d. Start a thread about "Is the new xx saw better than the saw I just purchased.
e. Start a thread about the POS saw I bought.
f. Start a thread complaining about the resale vale or trade-in value of said saw.
g. go to a. and repeat

Now, the poster in question has not demonstrated a lot of time operating the saws he has purchased.

I thought it was quite humerous that he admitted to purchasing a saw based on price. The handles on the two saws from which he chose are quite different. The are many proponents and opponents of each. Most will proclaim that one isn't better in general, but any individual more than likely has a preference. I find it note worthy that someone will sacrifice operator comfort in the name of saving a few bucks.

Now, when this poster supports your position, you may be lured into singing his praises, giving him an internet high-five, and sipping the kool-aid with him. Don't be fooled.

I like the Husky crowd and like a good, spirited debate. As you can see, I brought this to your attention as a public service.

Here to serve,

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Steve, you and Willard remind me of a football bat......
> 
> The 441 was built right the first time. Your post was full of ****, try again.:monkey:



Football bat,  Can't say I ever heard that before,LOL

P.S. 2000. What they aren't telling is the real reason Stihl is having to use springs now. Its because of all those sissy's in Europe that boo hoo over vibration levels. Stihl had no choice but go to springs. However Stihl did make a spring that doesn't snap in the cut all the time. Just stating fact pilgrim,hehe


----------



## belgian (Sep 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> . Its because of all those sissy's in Europe that boo hoo over vibration levels. Stihl had no choice but go to springs.



Tssstssss, did I hear someone say something about europeans ?? 

Whaaaaaaat, who dares to call us a sissy :chatter: Us, fine connaisseurs of engineering, how dares you Master !!

Be carefull, I'll be watching you from now on, grrrrrrr.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

belgian said:


> Tssstssss, did I hear someone say something about europeans ??
> 
> Whaaaaaaat, who dares to call us a sissy :chatter: Us, fine connaisseurs of engineering, how dares you Master !!
> 
> Be carefull, I'll be watching you from now on, grrrrrrr.






*Norwgein and Swedish* is my guess....


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 10, 2008)

belgian said:


> Tssstssss, did I hear someone say something about europeans ??
> 
> Whaaaaaaat, who dares to call us a sissy :chatter: Us, fine connaisseurs of engineering, how dares you Master !!
> 
> Be carefull, I'll be watching you from now on, grrrrrrr.



You know better, get off my hook, I'm tossing you back,LOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You know better, get off my hook, I'm tossing you back,LOLOLOL





Tommy switch the bait....


----------



## jlh26oo (Sep 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> jlh,
> 
> The poster to whom you referred has a history of the following:
> a. Start numerous threads about "what is the best "x_Class" saw".
> ...



J.M. thanks for the post. I wasn't necessarily singing anyone's praises per se, but as a newb myself I like to stay on top of these things (I.E. it's unfortunate, but to see an example of _____ rule etc I might not be aware of). In fact I've made a couple of threads like the ones you outlined above (price & "which is best" types specifically) and alot of this stuff is "between the lines" unspoken rules some of us may not be aware of what's frowned upon etc.

Anyways S.T. that was uncalled for L.O.L. but O.K. I hereby retract Echo from the "premium brands" list (though there are members here who might disagree with that, and I still want a C.S. 360T). So I.Y.O. what else is unanimously top shelf, right there along with Stihl and Husqvarna?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> What they aren't telling is the real reason Stihl is having to use springs now. Its because of all those sissy's in Europe that boo hoo over vibration levels. Stihl had no choice but go to springs. However Stihl did make a spring that doesn't snap in the cut all the time. Just stating fact pilgrim,hehe



Hence the new BG86 blower! I think we are allowed to use the BG85 for 40 mins a day max!
The council has JD mowers they cant use as they dont meet the minimum vibe levels.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

jlh26oo said:


> J.M. thanks for the post. I wasn't necessarily singing anyone's praises per se, but as a newb myself I like to stay on top of these things (I.E. it's unfortunate, but to see an example of _____ rule etc I might not be aware of). In fact I've made a couple of threads like the ones you outlined above (price & "which is best" types specifically) and alot of this stuff is "between the lines" unspoken rules some of us may not be aware of what's frowned upon etc.
> 
> Anyways S.T. that was uncalled for L.O.L. but O.K. I hereby retract Echo from the "premium brands" list (though there are members here who might disagree with that, and I still want a C.S. 360T). So I.Y.O. what else is unanimously top shelf, right there along with Stihl and Husqvarna?



jlh,

By all means, shop for a good price. Just don't buy a cheap item you don't want in order to save a buck or two. Also, don't brag about the saw you own when you've owned every saw in the class and have pledged alligience to them all and you give no evidence to suggest you actually use the saw.

Now, again, I like a fair fight. I really don't think he was "helping" his Husky brethern.

Go into the world, make peace with your fellow man, buy a big honkin' saw, cut firewood and burn it.

To my Husky/Johnny friend,  

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hence the new BG86 blower! I think we are allowed to use the BG85 for 40 mins a day max!
> The council has JD mowers they cant use as they dont meet the minimum vibe levels.



Tommy,

Are you serious? Do you have little "blower police" running around with stop watches, monitoring your blower activity?

Cheers,

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Sep 10, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hence the new BG86 blower! I think we are allowed to use the BG85 for 40 mins a day max!
> The council has JD mowers they cant use as they dont meet the minimum vibe levels.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

How's THAT for documentation that the blower has a ridiculous amount of vibration??? Thanks Scot!!!

*BRAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

Woodie said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> How's THAT for documentation that the blower has a ridiculous amount of vibration??? Thanks Scot!!!
> 
> *BRAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*



Woodie,

Oh, about the same as the documentation you were dissing from ole Tommie earlier in this very week. You know, Tommie's report that lacked a public url for verification on the contents and the request that proof be shown that an auditor has also verified the original documentation.

Your memory is slipping. I'd suggest not skipping the meds again.

Just trying to help,

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Woodie,
> 
> Oh, about the same as the documentation you were dissing from ole Tommie earlier in this very week. You know, Tommie's report that lacked a public url for verification on the contents and the request that proof be shown that an auditor has also verified the original documentation.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm............I sure agree with what your saying Dr. Joat



.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmm............I sure agree with what your saying Dr. Joat
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yes, yes. Now, would Nurse Steve and Nurse Tommie please hold down Woodie while I inject him with a shot of Sodium Bardahl?

dr. joat


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

*Poor Woodie.....*







.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Woodie,
> 
> Oh, about the same as the documentation you were dissing from ole Tommie earlier in this very week. You know, Tommie's report that lacked a public url for verification on the contents and the request that proof be shown that an auditor has also verified the original documentation.
> 
> ...



Poor joat...physician heal thyself. (Preferably with an overdose of morpine...)

For Tommy showed no report on Stihl's sales for the first half of the year. None whatsoever. Which was what I asked him to back-up. Can you provide a copy of the report on Stihl's first-half sales...the one you say Tommy provided? Perhaps I missed it...

Don't beat yourself up over it, joat...perhaps you're just not that smart.

Woodie


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

*Poor Woodie*



.


----------



## Woodie (Sep 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Yes, yes. Now, would *Nurse Steve *and *Nurse Tommie *please hold down Woodie while I inject him with a shot of Sodium Bardahl?
> 
> dr. joat



There's an image I could have done without.



.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

*Poor Woodie*




.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 10, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Poor Woodie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some "auto-repeat" in work here?????  

.....poor Woodie, being a victim of that.....


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Are you serious? Do you have little "blower police" running around with stop watches, monitoring your blower activity?
> 
> ...



Hey im self employed i can run what i like but the council guys are restricted! I guess they dont want people having white finger and making a claim!

If you have used any reasonably powerful handheld blower for a while it will hurt your arm IMO


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 10, 2008)

You guys should see my hedge trimmer thing vibrates like buggery


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

I would not have a 441 if sombody give me one:monkey:


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

If I had to use another 441 I would quit sawing all together and live like a hermit


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> I would not have a 441 if sombody give me one:monkey:



Give your reasons and experience?


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

AHHHHHH, go home, crack a rootbeer and kiss my 372xpgw


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Give your reasons and experience?



Tommy ole boy, you tried.

Kudos,

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman 
Junior Member


Join Date: May 2008
Location: sandpoint, Idaho
Posts: 12 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just to let you know, The percentage of husqvarna saws sold compaired to dolmar in my shop is 35% dolmar and 65% husqvarna. The failure rate on dolmar is 10%. The failure rate on husky is 50% for new saws out of the box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, 50% fail out the box, well shoot mine was only 1 out of 2, I feel pretty good now, it wasn't one out of a million like I thought, it was 500,000 out of a million, dayummmmmmmmmmm.

Hey Woodie if what he is saying is true then that may explain those numbers I showed ya,LOLOL


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 10, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> You guys should see my hedge trimmer thing vibrates like buggery



Its long reach with a 1.2M cut


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

First of all the throttle trigger is stiffer than other saws, And it's really stiff on a cold winter day. I found that the trigger would blister my index finger when limbing. The balance is way off compaired to the 372 or dolmar 7900 or the 046 stihl, and it also has a rev limiting coil that cannot be easily replaced like the husky.


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> funky sawman
> Junior Member
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Ill hire you at my shop just to work on new warranty saws from husky and it will keep you swamped year around, I promise you. At the time right now I have 22 new husky saws to look foward to working on!!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Hey, Ill hire you at my shop just to work on new warranty saws from husky and it will keep you swamped year around, I promise you. At the time right now I have 22 new husky saws to look foward to working on!!!!






*Husqvarna chainsaws never have problems........It always the customers fault .......*




.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Hey, Ill hire you at my shop just to work on new warranty saws from husky and it will keep you swamped year around, I promise you. At the time right now I have 22 new husky saws to look foward to working on!!!!



Dang. This is killing me. Here I've worked out my HiDeeHoe, off to EyeDeeHoe poem in my head, and I have vowed to dispense with the posting of poetry.

Joat


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> First of all the throttle trigger is stiffer than other saws, And it's really stiff on a cold winter day. I found that the trigger would blister my index finger when limbing. The balance is way off compaired to the 372 or dolmar 7900 or the 046 stihl, and it also has a rev limiting coil that cannot be easily replaced like the husky.



Ok thats better but the 7900 has a limited coil and unless your really hotting it up it aint a problem.
I may be odd but i pull the trigger on all my 2 strokes with 2 fingers and on the FS250 with the most un-ergonomic handle made i use my pinkie and the next finger.


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

I would not give you 10 cents in Chineese money for a new 441


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ok thats better but the 7900 has a limited coil and unless your really hotting it up it aint a problem.
> I may be odd but i pull the trigger on all my 2 strokes with 2 fingers and on the FS250 with the most un-ergonomic handle made i use my pinkie and the next finger.



Hey now I remember a post about putting a 272 or was it a 55 husky coil on a 7900, It looked quite easy.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 10, 2008)

Bloody Hell!!!!!!
Only 159 pages to go!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Hey, Ill hire you at my shop just to work on new warranty saws from husky and it will keep you swamped year around, I promise you. At the time right now I have 22 new husky saws to look foward to working on!!!!



Well I tell ya Funky if they got a 50% failure rate like you claim I wouldn't sell them at all, you can't be serious, thats 1 out of every 2, they can't be that bad....


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Bloody Hell!!!!!!
> Only 159 pages to go!



I was thinking mor like 276.5 pages more


----------



## Peacock (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> First of all the throttle trigger is stiffer than other saws, And it's really stiff on a cold winter day. I found that the trigger would blister my index finger when limbing. *Wuss!!*The balance is way off compaired to the 372 or dolmar 7900 or the 046 stihl. *Wuss!!* And it also has a rev limiting coil that cannot be easily replaced like the husky. *No they don't. Mine revs clear through 15.2k.*



:monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Funky*

Ya say you sell Dolmar and Husky, ya got Stihl in the buiding as well??


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

Peacock said:


> :monkey:



Well, the next 441 I get I will give it to you being that you love them so much, what is your address????


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Well, the next 441 I get I will give it to you being that you love them so much, what is your address????



Tommie,

This poster sound familiar? Shades of a trip to the dumpster with one of Stihl's finest.

Joat


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Well, the next 441 I get I will give it to you being that you love them so much, what is your address????



I will pay shipping and send a bottle of decent Whisky!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Well, the next 441 I get I will give it to you being that you love them so much, what is your address????



stan is that you?


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya say you sell Dolmar and Husky, ya got Stihl in the buiding as well??



Just husky and dolmar, I work on many stihls though. I've sawed for years with stihl and husky:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Peacock (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> Well, the next 441 I get I will give it to you being that you love them so much, what is your address????



Please?


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Please?



IT WOULD BE MY PLEASURE. My next saw will be the awsome 576xp or the "in the works" 366xp husky.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Football bat,  Can't say I ever heard that before,LOL
> 
> P.S. 2000. What they aren't telling is the real reason Stihl is having to use springs now. Its because of all those sissy's in Europe that boo hoo over vibration levels. Stihl had no choice but go to springs. However Stihl did make a spring that doesn't snap in the cut all the time. Just stating fact pilgrim,hehe



Yup, I was looking for a word to describe something completely worthless, as in STK, Woodie and Rope, they all remind me of a football bat....

I would like to see the "norweigians" and "swedes" put a 288 on a "vibe machine" and see the reports then. The Stihl feels fine in my hand, must be in millions of others hands too. Can't be that bad Stihl is #1.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> IT WOULD BE MY PLEASURE. My next saw will be the awsome 576xp or the "in the works" 366xp husky.



you sure this isnt stan?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

*+1*



Peacock said:


> Please?



Me next, if Peacock isn't intrested.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> you sure this isnt stan?



Not sure, was his new 372 a "xpg"? The mods will take him out if so.....


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yup, I was looking for a word to describe something completely worthless, as in STK, Woodie and Rope, they all remind me of a football bat....
> 
> I would like to see the "norweigians" and "swedes" put a 288 on a "vibe machine" and see the reports then. The Stihl feels fine in my hand, must be in millions of others hands too. Can't be that bad Stihl is #1.



Hey my 288's feel better now that the flimsy springs were replaced with rubber mounts......


*Long live my 288's*




.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hey my 288's feel better now that the flimsy springs were replaced with rubber mounts......
> 
> 
> *Long live my 288's*
> ...



I like the older elux saw's also, the newer stuff just doesn't seem to be built as well.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yup, I was looking for a word to describe something completely worthless, as in STK, Woodie and Rope, they all remind me of a football bat....
> 
> I would like to see the "norweigians" and "swedes" put a 288 on a "vibe machine" and see the reports then. The Stihl feels fine in my hand, must be in millions of others hands too. Can't be that bad Stihl is #1.



i just looked up useless in the dictionary, there was a pic of the 441 there. right next to your lazy fat a$$!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Long live my 288's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> ....
> I would like to see the "norweigians" and "swedes" put a 288 on a "vibe machine" and see the reports then. The Stihl feels fine in my hand, must be in millions of others hands too. Can't be that bad Stihl is #1.



It is the Germans who usually do that..........opcorn:


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

opcorn:


stevethekiwi said:


> i just looked up useless in the dictionary, there was a pic of the 441 there. right next to your lazy fat a$$!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> i just looked up useless in the dictionary, there was a pic of the 441 there. right next to your lazy fat a$$!



Hey Steve have you had a bad day?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> stan is that you?



Could be - but I think Stan is nicer!  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hey Steve have you had a bad day?



nah, he knows im kidding


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 10, 2008)

I dont think their is enough beer in the world to help me if I had a 441


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> I dont think their is enough beer in the world to help me if I had a 441



yeah, you're stan........


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> This poster sound familiar? Shades of a trip to the dumpster with one of Stihl's finest.
> 
> Joat



I got no clue who Funky is but if I were Husky I'd be sending a hit man after him. He said they're having a 50% failure rate with Husky. If thats true that's a boat sinking fast. I'm no big fan of Husky though I do like my 346xp I don't buy that 50% failure rate for a second..


----------



## danrclem (Sep 10, 2008)

This is the Energizer Bunny Thread. It just keeps going and going. :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I got no clue who Funky is but if I were Husky I'd be sending a hit man after him. He said they're having a 50% failure rate with Husky. If thats true that's a boat sinking fast. I'm no big fan of Husky though I do like my 346xp I don't buy that 50% failure rate for a second..



lol


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hey Steve have you had a bad day?



Would you be pizzed if you had to run a pullon all day?:biggrinbounce2: 

Steve is a good fella, his choice of saws are what hurts his image.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Would you be pizzed if you had to run a pullon all day?:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Steve is a good fella, his choice of saws are what hurts his image.:hmm3grin2orange:





    



.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Steve is a good fella



aw shucks, your making me blush...


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> aw shucks, your making me blush...



:blush: :blush: 




.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I will pay shipping and send a bottle of decent Whisky!



Tommy,

If I can pry Tommie's 441 out of his hands, I'll get it to you for that bottle of your fine whisky.

Just don't let Tommie know!

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Steve is a good fella, his choice of saws are what hurts his image.:hmm3grin2orange:



Brian,

10-4. I totally agree!

You get a pass on your saws from me, too.

Long live our Kiwi friend,  

Joat


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Brian,
> 
> 10-4. I totally agree!
> 
> ...



lol i dont care what nice things you guys say, im still not going to buy a 441


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> What?
> 
> I know you are mad from having to work on your saws all the time but please make a statement we can understand.



Wrong my husky's have been hot daylight to dark again. I am swamped
and working hard to get caught up so I can post again! While you posted
this my husky's had already cut three trees into loadable sections.
My dogs have worked very hard this week and I have not even had the 
time to look at a filter! Five grapple loads since Monday and more on the ground
they are making my tired and rich


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Wrong my husky's have been hot daylight to dark again. I am swamped
> and working hard to get caught up so I can post again! While you posted
> this my husky's had already cut three trees into loadable sections.
> My dogs have worked very hard this week and I have not even had the
> ...





    ...




.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> My dogs have worked very hard this week and I have not even had the time to look at a filter!



if you ran stihl you'd be in serious trouble...

good thing your runnin a real mans saw


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> if you ran stihl you'd be in serious trouble...
> 
> good thing your runnin a real mans saw



Yeah, I definately am but us working men know which one holds up to constant work don't we?


----------



## Scootermsp (Sep 10, 2008)

*1300+ Posts Later*

Well here I am over 1300 posts later. Since I first posted I bought the 372 and have 5 cords cut with it.

Here I'll say it, "I'd rather push my dead 372 back and forth like a hand saw, than use a Stihl".

Me thinks y'all need to get out there and cut because your cyber piles of wood won't heat the house !!!!!opcorn:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 10, 2008)

My condolences...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Brian,
> 
> 10-4. I totally agree!
> 
> ...



Back at ya Joat, I like to give these guys a hard time but really could care less what brand they use, it's all in the name of fun. I know you were not around a few months back so here is a pic to spice this thread up. The one on the left is your ole cutie, she is in fine hands.:love1:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Wrong my husky's have been hot daylight to dark again. I am swamped
> and working hard to get caught up so I can post again! While you posted
> this my husky's had already cut three trees into loadable sections.
> My dogs have worked very hard this week and I have not even had the
> ...



Sounds good Rope, good to hear ya'll are busy, not so much here. The car bussiness has been sucking for awhile, I used to enjoy working on them and making 50-60 hrs a week, now I do good to make 30. I'm going to wrap up a few things and reconsider another line of work while I'm stihl young.

Wish you were closer, I would like to give ya a hand for a weekend or two, maybe learn a few "tricks" from the ole fellers. Stay safe out there!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Sounds good Rope, good to hear ya'll are busy, not so much here. The car bussiness has been sucking for awhile, I used to enjoy working on them and making 50-60 hrs a week, now I do good to make 30. I'm going to wrap up a few things and reconsider another line of work while I'm stihl young.
> 
> Wish you were closer, I would like to give ya a hand for a weekend or two, maybe learn a few "tricks" from the ole fellers. Stay safe out there!



*You could go help Hommie clear cut Canada.......*  




.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I like to give these guys a hard time but really could care less what brand they use, it's all in the name of fun.



hey, we can take it. u may remember i posted a poll about who can take the abuse and who couldnt... but it must have offended someone cos it got removed 24hrs later 

last time i checked the poll, "i can take the abuse and give it back to ya" was winning at 96%

so as with most things in life, its the minority that spoils the fun for everyone else.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

*Btw*

seen funky sawmans red rep? who did that and why? 


wasnt me............................


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *You could go help Hommie clear cut Canada.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet he is up to 4 million now.....maybe he can get the record for the most trees cut by one single man.:jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Sounds good Rope, good to hear ya'll are busy, not so much here. The car bussiness has been sucking for awhile, I used to enjoy working on them and making 50-60 hrs a week, now I do good to make 30. I'm going to wrap up a few things and reconsider another line of work while I'm stihl young.
> 
> Wish you were closer, I would like to give ya a hand for a weekend or two, maybe learn a few "tricks" from the ole fellers. Stay safe out there!


Ya and you would learn Husky kickssorry to hear about the slow down.
Try to diversify is all I can say when your slow pick up another trade I have had to before. I would do it in a minute again if I had to but I have to earn good money to keep the lights on.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> hey, we can take it. u may remember i posted a poll about who can take the abuse and who couldnt... but it must have offended someone cos it got removed 24hrs later
> 
> last time i checked the poll, "i can take the abuse and give it back to ya" was winning at 96%
> 
> so as with most things in life, its the minority that spoils the fun for everyone else.



I remember the thread, and voted(can take it) but wondered where it went, go to hear I was not losing my mind.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I remember the thread, and voted(can take it) but wondered where it went, go to hear I was not losing my mind.



cant lose what ya never had to start with, stihlman!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> cant lose what ya never had to start with, stihlman!



Shove that up your *** huskyboy!!


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 10, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> seen funky sawmans red rep? who did that and why?
> 
> 
> wasnt me............................



I did, it was an accident. I will rep him back to normal later. Maybe around OCT 1st..


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 10, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I did, it was an accident. I will rep him back to normal later. Maybe around OCT 1st..





2011





.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I did, it was an accident. I will rep him back to normal later. Maybe around OCT 1st..



I tried to turn him green but must have hit the wrong color...


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 10, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I did, it was an accident. I will rep him back to normal later. Maybe around OCT 1st..



Hmmmmmmm so it is ok to accidentally hit ya then lol.
I think I have done that once and rebounded as soon as I could.
I only hit the friggin :censored:amers with the red lead.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 10, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> LOL!!! OK now we are both morons...
> 
> 
> Witness mark helps when making the rough adjustment, But it is stihl better for 87% of the population to have the screws on the right side...and you are the only one I know of that tunes a saw the way you do. No lesson needed from you on how to tune a two-stroke, as I have plenty of experience tuning two-strokes that cost in excess of $15,000. The real way to do it is by holding the saw at WOT and leaning the mixture to the two-four break, then back a slight amount. Do a search on this site and you will see the light.
> ...



I missed this post Tzed 250 so lets get to it. Ok you have a college transcript man thats pretty impressive. I only have a grade 8 education so I must be really dumb.
_ I just got my 1st Husky a few weeks ago [372XP] after running Stihls for a living for over 26 years, Jonsereds 8 before that. The transition with the 372 was in my mind amazing , I really see the differences in ergonomics. This 372 is such a pleasure to use. Now when I started this debate on handle shape, I think the reason you are having a hard time with what I'm trying to say is that you don't fully understand that there is alot of wrist action in working the saw. When you watch a pro logger running a saw [ falling, limbing and topping etc] you will notice its all in the wrist action when he cuts . The handles are not there just to hold on to. When I was 16 yrs old training to be a faller, my well experienced skidder operator said " You cut like a girl". In time I put on weight and got alot stronger, my arms in time became like Popeyes [ripped fat forearms]. Now I was well into the wrist action. The rear handle has to share the work with the top handle. You don't just hold the rear handle in many positions[ as you think the reason Stihls rear handle is round]. You twist the the rear handle into a work position for the bar & chain to do its work with your right wrist in tandem with your left wrist on the top handle. The Husky's approach square rear handle has a better grip for leverage in the twisting of the wrist action [less tiring and more productive and good balance with the top handle]. The Stihl's thin round rear handle doesn't offer the same advantage. Pro saws set the standard for saw research & development.With my new 372 cutting is so much different from running my 044. Don't refer to a Colt pistol grip or a weight lifters bar, the barbell is meant only to go straight up and down with push and pull pressure, the only leverage in weight lifting is muscle leverage.
_Am I up to 3 million trees yet? No not in my lifetime, I finished piecework logging as a faller years ago. You're not calling me a liar now are you BOY?!?!
_Your theory on the Elastostarts offset evens the force on the fingers fails. Try a tug o war with a friend holding a grip with the rope between your 4 fingers and then a grip with the rope between your index & middle finger. The 1st grip between the 4 fingers offers way more strength and equal of force on the fingers. Your handle does too spin.
_87% of population [did you make that up?] $15,000 two stroke did it have a bar & chain on it? So your telling me to set a saws carb the right way is to be hunched over it holding it with one hand while its wide open throttle on the ground and tweaking the screws with your free right hand. I say be safe and hold the saw with both hands at WOT, let go of the throttle and then make micro adjustments with your free right hand while you left hand holds the top handle of the idling saw. Go WOT again until the top rpm is at the right break tone,from idle to the top you are also checking your low setting too. Now years ago I knew a young man who was training on the saw with his dad in our logging operation. He too like you was setting his saws carb on the ground. WOT one handed hunched over the saw. The tip of the bar contacted the end of a log. Severe kickback to his face. 30 years later I still can't get rid of the sight of that young kid staggering around in circles with his one cheek hanging off his face like a pigs ear, teeth knocked out and all! Now Tzed 250 wouldn't it be something if you got a nasty kickback too? You and your boyfriend The Champ can admire each others scars while you're bending and .....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I got no clue who Funky is but if I were Husky I'd be sending a hit man after him. He said they're having a 50% failure rate with Husky. If thats true that's a boat sinking fast. I'm no big fan of Husky though I do like my 346xp I don't buy that 50% failure rate for a second..



That 50% smells Troll at a long distance, and also tells me that he is *not* Stan.......


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 11, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Well here I am over 1300 posts later. Since I first posted I bought the 372 and have 5 cords cut with it.
> 
> Here I'll say it, "I'd rather push my dead 372 back and forth like a hand saw, than use a Stihl".
> 
> Me thinks y'all need to get out there and cut because your cyber piles of wood won't heat the house !!!!!opcorn:



*Great!!!*


----------



## Gologit (Sep 11, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> _Am I up to 3 million trees yet? No not in my lifetime, I finished piecework logging as a faller years ago. You're not calling me a liar now are you BOY?!?!...



Still claiming you've cut 2 million trees? You're not only a liar but a damn poor one at that. Give us a break and quit insulting our intelligence, okay?

Oh, and if you see a BOY, you just knock him down, okay?


----------



## belgian (Sep 11, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I say be safe and hold the saw with both hands at WOT, let go of the throttle and then make micro adjustments with your free right hand while you left hand holds the top handle of the idling saw. ....



And what if ya have a Husky ? kinda difficult to use the free right hand when the adjustment screws are on the left..., now wait, we can switch hands of course... sorry, being right handed really sucks ...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I missed this post Tzed 250 so lets get to it. Ok you have a college transcript man thats pretty impressive. I only have a grade 8 education so I must be really dumb.
> _ I just got my 1st Husky a few weeks ago [372XP] after running Stihls for a living for over 26 years, Jonsereds 8 before that. The transition with the 372 was in my mind amazing , I really see the differences in ergonomics. This 372 is such a pleasure to use. Now when I started this debate on handle shape, I think the reason you are having a hard time with what I'm trying to say is that you don't fully understand that there is alot of wrist action in working the saw. When you watch a pro logger running a saw [ falling, limbing and topping etc] you will notice its all in the wrist action when he cuts . The handles are not there just to hold on to. When I was 16 yrs old training to be a faller, my well experienced skidder operator said " You cut like a girl". In time I put on weight and got alot stronger, my arms in time became like Popeyes [ripped fat forearms]. Now I was well into the wrist action. The rear handle has to share the work with the top handle. You don't just hold the rear handle in many positions[ as you think the reason Stihls rear handle is round]. You twist the the rear handle into a work position for the bar & chain to do its work with your right wrist in tandem with your left wrist on the top handle. The Husky's approach square rear handle has a better grip for leverage in the twisting of the wrist action [less tiring and more productive and good balance with the top handle]. The Stihl's thin round rear handle doesn't offer the same advantage. Pro saws set the standard for saw research & development.With my new 372 cutting is so much different from running my 044. Don't refer to a Colt pistol grip or a weight lifters bar, the barbell is meant only to go straight up and down with push and pull pressure, the only leverage in weight lifting is muscle leverage.
> _Am I up to 3 million trees yet? No not in my lifetime, I finished piecework logging as a faller years ago. You're not calling me a liar now are you BOY?!?!
> _Your theory on the Elastostarts offset evens the force on the fingers fails. Try a tug o war with a friend holding a grip with the rope between your 4 fingers and then a grip with the rope between your index & middle finger. The 1st grip between the 4 fingers offers way more strength and equal of force on the fingers. Your handle does too spin.
> _87% of population [did you make that up?] $15,000 two stroke did it have a bar & chain on it? So your telling me to set a saws carb the right way is to be hunched over it holding it with one hand while its wide open throttle on the ground and tweaking the screws with your free right hand. I say be safe and hold the saw with both hands at WOT, let go of the throttle and then make micro adjustments with your free right hand while you left hand holds the top handle of the idling saw. Go WOT again until the top rpm is at the right break tone,from idle to the top you are also checking your low setting too. Now years ago I knew a young man who was training on the saw with his dad in our logging operation. He too like you was setting his saws carb on the ground. WOT one handed hunched over the saw. The tip of the bar contacted the end of a log. Severe kickback to his face. 30 years later I still can't get rid of the sight of that young kid staggering around in circles with his one cheek hanging off his face like a pigs ear, teeth knocked out and all! Now Tzed 250 wouldn't it be something if you got a nasty kickback too? You and your boyfriend The Champ can admire each others scars while you're bending and .....




If you think you are dumb then help yourself...




You made a remark about me cutting some "firewood on the side" a while back, and that is what I do. What you don't know is that I owned and operated my own tree service for 5 years. You won't be schooling me on how to run a saw. If you like your square handle, then fine. The fact reamins that the handle has to take many positions in your right hand, and for this round is better.

I also have formal education in the use of a chainsaw, certificates to prove that too.

You see the people above this post blowing you up? You are making a fool of yourself, and now it seems that instead of digging yourself into a hole with a backhoe you have graduated to an excavator. If you don't stop soon you will be using a dragline.

Who said anything about running the saw on the ground while tuning??? You definately need to get a grip on reality. I set the saw on a stump or log with the bar near nothing. 

A two-stroke engine is a two-stroke engine. The crankshaft does not have feelings and it doesn't care what it is connected to.

And now let us get down to it. You made the boyfriend remark in another reply to someone else, and I let it slide, but now you've directed it to me. 
It is a standard tactic when you are loosing an argument to divert attention from the real issues. You have now done this. Sorry you must stoop to that level. You are weak, and it shows. It would be best for you to stop now before you really make a fool of yourself. Your credibility is shot. Give it up. 

Good day.


----------



## belgian (Sep 11, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Good day.



Good day to you TZ !! I really admire your patience with this guy ...


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> Good day to you TZ !! I really admire your patience with this guy ...



Well there you have it stihl heads are patient and don't care if they 
have to clean air filters all day. I am patient in deer season but when
it comes to getting my work done I expect performance and I get that
from Husky. What a husky man lacks in patience he makes up with 
thick skin and that is something the stihl crowd lacks Take
that fat bottom chick saw and work it like I work and it will go
boom soon they get their patience from the rubix cube caps
and choke bs switch. Anyway bout day light time to hit it
hard daylight to dark five days and have not even looked at my 
filter and cutting more in ten minutes than most do in two hours.
Daylights wasting , time to put the bar into wood you should
try that sometime stihl head :hmm3grin2orange: Time to warm
the bucket just starting to lighten up ohhhhhhhhhh the joys
of working at least I can count on my saws to perform!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> Good day to you TZ !! I really admire your patience with this guy ...



And a good day to you my friend!

I don't think he realizes that BS just won't fly on this forum.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> And a good day to you my friend!
> 
> I don't think he realizes that BS just won't fly on this forum.



If that were the case we know stihl would be #2 so you
need to think about that statement and get back to me
at dark thirty. See everyone then keepin it real.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Well there you have it stihl heads are patient and don't care if they
> have to clean air filters all day. I am patient in deer season but when
> it comes to getting my work done I expect performance and I get that
> from Husky. What a husky man lacks in patience he makes up with
> ...



Rope, you are so full of it 

Is the air filter thing all you have? 

My Stihls have never let me down, not even once. And I know if I bought a Husky it wouldn't let me down either. They are both fine saws. Quit acting like the Husky is the only saw that will get the job done. You know as well as I do that thousands of pros will carry a Stihl into the woods today and get the job done. The proof is in the work that gets done. 

Be careful today and happy sawing


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 11, 2008)

guess he told you, hu Rope


Kapow, you are officially his biotch now:jawdrop:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> If that were the case we know stihl would be #2 so you
> need to think about that statement and get back to me
> at dark thirty. See everyone then keepin it real.



I'll tell you what...you think about it...I have work to do


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol i dont care what nice things you guys say, im still not going to buy a 441



Steve,

Remember, Stihling is against the law.

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> And what if ya have a Husky ? kinda difficult to use the free right hand when the adjustment screws are on the left..., now wait, we can switch hands of course... sorry, being right handed really sucks ...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:





He starts the saw with the bar between his legs and then revs it up......  

That way its on the right side like it should be....




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> That 50% smells Troll at a long distance, and also tells me that he is *not* Stan.......




Exactly, someone is fibbing bigtime stating 50% failure rate. Hell if that were true they be out of business. I like to play around, tease, torment and carry on but claims like that sorta takes the fun out of things,


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 11, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> You and your boyfriend The Champ can admire each others scars while you're bending and .....



Homie why ya bringing me into your argumments. You don't need my help making a complete fool out of yourself, your doing quite well without me, keep it up, I told if you didn't mind becoming the laffing stock to help yourself, your doing great, I love your posts, they're great for giggles,hehe


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 11, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Still claiming you've cut 2 million trees? You're not only a liar but a damn poor one at that. Give us a break and quit insulting our intelligence, okay?
> 
> Oh, and if you see a BOY, you just knock him down, okay?



Morning there old timer ,how was the fire season? you didn't start too many did you?

Willard:jawdrop:


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> And what if ya have a Husky ? kinda difficult to use the free right hand when the adjustment screws are on the left..., now wait, we can switch hands of course... sorry, being right handed really sucks ...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I think we have an English translation problem here.
_Operater is standing
_ hold idling saw with your left hand [hand on rewind housing side of handle]
_ saw is on side, rewind housing is straight up,bar pointing out to your left side.
_with your free right hand adjust left sided Husky screws .[excellent view]
_ put screwdriver back in pocket or in between teeth [don't swallow screwdriver or your screwed]
_ Hold saw with 2 hands back to WOT.
There now no kickback, no debris or snow sucked into fanhousing, no excessive vibration from saw on hard cement floor or workbench.
Willard


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 11, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> If you think you are dumb then help yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stay down on the mat!!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I think we have an English translation problem here.
> _Operater is standing
> _ hold idling saw with your left hand [hand on rewind housing side of handle]
> _ saw is on side, rewind housing is straight up,bar pointing out to your left side.
> ...




Huskys do vibrate alot and cover it up with springs..........So be carefull with the screw driver.......Dont forget to tighten all the screws on the saw before cutting with it.......Loctite helps....




.





.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i92.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid92.photobucket.com/albums/l15/THALL10326/vibration.flv">





.


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Exactly, someone is fibbing bigtime stating 50% failure rate. Hell if that were true they be out of business. I like to play around, tease, torment and carry on but claims like that sorta takes the fun out of things,



What, do you also want a job at my shop to prove failure rates????? This shop sells at least 550 saws a year just huskys, if you dont believe the failure rates I will get a copy of all the new product warranty clames and send them to you. And yes our shop is struggling with trying to work on new unsold product and customers machines also beings that Im the only 2 stroke tech in the shop, I work on so many new huskys I take them home to diagnose them beings husky wont pay for "diagnostic time" and that cuts into my part time timber falling fun.:monkey:


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Homie why ya bringing me into your argumments. You don't need my help making a complete fool out of yourself, your doing quite well without me, keep it up, I told if you didn't mind becoming the laffing stock to help yourself, your doing great, I love your posts, they're great for giggles,hehe



Relax Thall, I heard you got a boo boo on your left knew so I just used you for a reference. 
According to my PMs I'm getting lots of positive fan fare. I don't appear to be a laughing stock at all. I think you are the one everyone is laughing at .
Seriousily I love jawing with you even though I like to get a rise out of you, this has been a great thread.
Willard


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> What, do you also want a job at my shop to prove failure rates????? This shop sells at least 550 saws a year just huskys, if you dont believe the failure rates I will get a copy of all the new product warranty clames and send them to you. And yes our shop is struggling with trying to work on new unsold product and customers machines also beings that Im the only 2 stroke tech in the shop, I work on so many new huskys I take them home to diagnose them beings husky wont pay for "diagnostic time" and that cuts into my part time timber falling fun.:monkey:





*Sorry to hear this.......*



.


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 11, 2008)

Now, I will tell you guys what saws have the worst failure rates starting with the poulan the got sprayed the wrong color out of the factory:137, 142.
Next is the 455 and 460, 357, 359, 575, 570, 375k, 371k and some problems with me personnal favorites the 372 and 385 and 390. Sold a bunch of 395's and had NO problems with those. Husqvarna is getting the bugs worked out of their saws though. They will be stopping all cross breeding with poulan saws and trimmers


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 11, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> What, do you also want a job at my shop to prove failure rates????? This shop sells at least 550 saws a year just huskys, if you dont believe the failure rates I will get a copy of all the new product warranty clames and send them to you. And yes our shop is struggling with trying to work on new unsold product and customers machines also beings that Im the only 2 stroke tech in the shop, I work on so many new huskys I take them home to diagnose them beings husky wont pay for "diagnostic time" and that cuts into my part time timber falling fun.:monkey:



Well somehow I don't think your realising what your saying. A 50% failure rate means one out of every two Huskies you sell needs repair. If what your saying is really fact that would mean 225 out of those 550 your talking about would need some kind of repair. If what your saying is true then its a wonder Husky is still in business.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Sep 11, 2008)

I love threads like this, better entertainment than anything on TV or at the movies.

Perhaps I have an advantage, as I have cut closer to 2 hundred trees than 2 million in my lifetime, and before I joined this site last year owned one saw and took it to the shop everytime it needed anything done to it.

Now I have 4 saws and really like'em all and try to take care of them myself. While they are different, they are like my children and grandchildren, a little frustrating at times-more my fault than theirs, but on balance a lot of fun to be around. Plus they are helping me heat my house in winter and keep the firepit full in summer.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Stay down on the mat!!



You have lost your mind...

Look at the people that are cashing you out. 


You are a laughing stock. 

Keep diggin' Willy, you'll find the bottom of your hole sometime !!!


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well somehow I don't think your realising what your saying. A 50% failure rate means one out of every two Huskies you sell needs repair. If what your saying is really fact that would mean 225 out of those 550 your talking about would need some kind of repair. If what your saying is true then its a wonder Husky is still in business.



well I got to get to work on new huskys this morning, otherwise I will need lots of beer to get them done on my weekend.


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey, why would I lie to you guys, we a all of the same breed of saw nutz and besides I love husqvarna saws, Im just telling you how it is. I hired a new guy this last summer, a long time husqvarna fan (even has a husqvarna dirt bike and a rifle), even he was baffled about all the new products out of the box that we work on. I have even asked the techs at husqvarna if the drug test their workers on the inspection line!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 11, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Relax Thall, I heard you got a boo boo on your left knew so I just used you for a reference.
> According to my PMs I'm getting lots of positive fan fare. I don't appear to be a laughing stock at all. I think you are the one everyone is laughing at .
> Seriousily I love jawing with you even though I like to get a rise out of you, this has been a great thread.
> Willard



Your getting alot of PM's are ya, well its good to know you have a fan club Homie. Most all comedians do Homie. The rise your getting out of me is a giggle, keep it coming,hehe


----------



## belgian (Sep 11, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> I think we have an English translation problem here.
> _Operater is standing
> _ hold idling saw with your left hand [hand on rewind housing side of handle]
> _ saw is on side, rewind housing is straight up,bar pointing out to your left side.
> ...



Shoot Willard, I didn't look at it that way . Since I am not an american, I suppose I can get away with my english not being good enough. 

You being a real ergonomics fanatic, I'd supposed you would put the saw on the ground to make life easier. I place my saws on a rubber mat for tuning and due to vibrations, especially on old giants, it's already very tough sometimes to fiddle with the screwdriver to make adjustments, sometimes even have to stop the saw. Let alone holding the saw one handed. But it might be a good method on smaller saws, I'll have to try it.


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 11, 2008)

Like huskys and stihls, If everyone liked fords they wouldn't make chevys


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> Shoot Willard, I didn't look at it that way . Since I am not an american, I suppose I can get away with my english not being good enough.
> 
> You being a real ergonomics fanatic, I'd supposed you would put the saw on the ground to make life easier. I place my saws on a rubber mat for tuning and due to vibrations, especially on old giants, it's already very tough sometimes to fiddle with the screwdriver to make adjustments, sometimes even have to stop the saw. Let alone holding the saw one handed. But it might be a good method on smaller saws, I'll have to try it.



Yes Belgian improve your English will ya,LOLOL

I had to think how Homie described adjusting his saws on the side. That would indeed give ya a better view of the screwdriver if the adjustments are on the left side. I never thought of that but then again if the screws are on the right side you don't need to put the saw on its side, well kizz my azz, why I never gave that much thought either, hell next thing we'll be hearing the advantage of the Husky screwdriver itself, can't wait:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> Shoot Willard, I didn't look at it that way . Since I am not an american, I suppose I can get away with my english not being good enough.



Belgian's english is better than 99% of the English teachers in the U.S.-as is his knowledge of good beer.


----------



## belgian (Sep 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yes Belgian improve your English will ya,LOLOL




Yessa boss, I am working on it. 

Tant not easy with all that southern slang thrown at me every time... hint, hint.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



> Belgian's english is better than 99% of the English teachers in the U.S.-as is his knowledge of good beer



Thank ya, poet, thank ya for those kind words. Don't know about the english part but you may be right about the beer though !


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

*Roland you ingrish is gut to me...........*









.


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 11, 2008)

hey, Im sorry you guys, I just a stubborn, opinionated ex timber faller from the boondocks of northern IDAHO


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> Yessa boss, I am working on it.
> 
> Tant not easy with all that southern slang thrown at me every time... hint, hint.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



Well just so ya knows, I never had a problem with ya english in da first place. 
Whats that ya say, huh, oh yeah, ok,:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Sep 11, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Roland you ingrish is gut to me...........*
> 
> 
> .



Hmmmm Steve, what are you talking about ...  

Ich wünsche Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag !


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hmmmm Steve, what are you talking about ...
> 
> Ich wünsche Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag !




I wish you also another beautiful day = Ich wünsche Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag


Roland haben einen wunderbaren Tag




.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

*Stihl macht die besten Sägen und den Dolmar ist zweit..*







.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hmmmm Steve, what are you talking about ...
> 
> Ich wünsche Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag !





04ultra said:


> I wish you also another beautiful day = Ich wünsche Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag
> 
> 
> Roland haben einen wunderbaren Tag
> ...



Isn't that Woodie a scoundrel and worthless scallywag? = Ich wünsche Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Isn't that Woodie a scoundrel and worthless scallywag? = Ich wünsche Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag






:agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: 




.


----------



## belgian (Sep 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> ....., hell next thing we'll be hearing the advantage of the Husky screwdriver itself, can't wait:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, Thall might be on to something here. I have never seen a Husky screwdriver yet, but the little orange one from Stihl really sucks for quality....:arg:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hey, Thall might be on to something here. I have never seen a Husky screwdriver yet, but the little orange one from Stihl really sucks for quality....:arg:





To much vibration for ya....eh




.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hey, Thall might be on something!



Ya think?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Ya think?




*Ya hey.......* Way up nort in Canada eh..





.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Ya hey.......* Way up nort in Canada eh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya no, ya know I'm in the sunny South. Tommie would be up nort, et yu 2.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

04ultra said:


> To much vibration for ya....eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it. You see them vibrating hips when Roland visited the :censored: in :censored: and he did the :censored: and then they proceeded to :censored: and everyone had a grand time.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2008)

A golden momento for ya Joat!!!


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> A golden momento for ya Joat!!!



Thank you, thank you, thank you very much.

Oh, speaking of vibration, the Stihls vibrate so much more than Huskies. And the Stihl air filters get very dirty and have be cleaned after every tank.

OK, Homie, Rope, Woodie, et al. You can take the night off now. I've done your bidding for you.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 11, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you very much.
> 
> Oh, speaking of vibration, the Stihls vibrate so much more than Huskies. And the Stihl air filters get very dirty and have be cleaned after every tank.
> 
> ...



Homie, Woodie, which one of yaw wrote that,LOL


----------



## belgian (Sep 11, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I doubt it. You see them vibrating hips when Roland visited the :censored: in :censored: and he did the :censored: and then they proceeded to :censored: and everyone had a grand time.



LOLOL, Joat, those were the kinda vibrations every man still likes, no matter what saw he owns.  

Not sure if ole Tommy still experiences those, but heck, he has a lot of saws to compensate for ....


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> LOLOL, Joat, those were the kinda vibrations every man still likes, no matter what saw he owns.
> 
> Not sure if ole Tommy still experiences those, but heck, he has a lot of saws to compensate for ....



Ya doing good ole boy, ya eng lish is coming along pruty good dathere,LOL


----------



## belgian (Sep 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya doing good ole boy, ya eng lish is coming along pruty good dathere,LOL




Awwwwwww, but it looks like I need another 10.000 posts or so to reach your level, grrrrrr. Not a good sight .... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

belgian said:


> LOLOL, Joat, those were the kinda vibrations every man still likes, no matter what saw he owns.
> 
> Not sure if ole Tommy still experiences those, but heck, he has a lot of saws to compensate for ....



Kinda like a Stihl in a grass skirt.

Whacha think Tommie's makin' up for with all them big saws?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

funky sawman said:


> What, do you also want a job at my shop to prove failure rates????? This shop sells at least 550 saws a year just huskys, if you dont believe the failure rates I will get a copy of all the new product warranty clames and send them to you. And yes our shop is struggling with trying to work on new unsold product and customers machines also beings that Im the only 2 stroke tech in the shop, I work on so many new huskys I take them home to diagnose them beings husky wont pay for "diagnostic time" and that cuts into my part time timber falling fun.:monkey:





50%?

Why do you need diagnostic time on new unsold product? if its new and unsold, the problem will be cosmetic, or pretty obvious without picking up the tools.

guaranteed the other problems are from poor pre delivery. 

there is an idiot involved in this store somewhere. either the idiot in the workshop who pd's / assembles / services, or the idiot who owns the store that stocks a product with a 50% failure rate.

I can tell you right now, that husky, stihl, dolmar, even ####### ryobi, dont have a 50% failure rate unless there is an idiot involved.



STK


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> 50%?
> 
> Why do you need diagnostic time on new unsold product? if its new and unsold, the problem will be cosmetic, or pretty obvious without picking up the tools.
> 
> ...



Steve,

Don't sugar coat this. Tell us what's on your mind.

Great post,

Joat


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Steve,
> 
> Don't sugar coat this. Tell us what's on your mind.
> 
> ...



just sayin what Thall doesnt have the balls to say


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

What did i miss lol
I must be special cos i can hold a saw WOT while holding a tach and adjusting the screws with Either hand (dont all gasp at once lol)


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> What did i miss lol
> I must be special cos i can hold a saw WOT while holding a tach and adjusting the screws with Either hand (dont all gasp at once lol)



<gasp>

the chosen one


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> <gasp>
> 
> the chosen one



And all this time i thought everyone could do it lol


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> just sayin what Thall doesnt have the balls to say



Steve,

That's where they are!  Tommie gave them to you.  Sir, I'd say you've put them to good use.  

Joat


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Steve,
> 
> That's where they are!  Tommie gave them to you.  Sir, I'd say you've put them to good use.
> 
> Joat



lol yeah... they're a bit small though. Might send them back to him under warranty


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> And all this time i thought everyone could do it lol



im a lefty so it never really crossed my mind. i just presumed that right handed people were smart enough to work these things out


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> im a lefty so it never really crossed my mind. i just presumed that right handed people were smart enough to work these things out



Bit like the ongoing joke about being able to work a mouse with the left hand lol


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> im a lefty so it never really crossed my mind. i just presumed that right handed people were smart enough to work these things out



+1

Every one is born right handed. Only a few brilliant souls overcome it.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol yeah... they're a bit small though. Might send them back to him under warranty



Don't complain. At least the return shipping won't hurt.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

joatmon said:


> +1
> 
> Every one is born right handed. Only a few brilliant souls overcome it.



lol... never thought of it that way.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

I drive this beast most days just now. The joystick is on the left i find ir real easy to do.
We had a new machine up on demo the arm and controls were on the right!!! Not much good for the UK but trying to learn to work a new machine on a strange tractor with the controls on the wrong was a bit tricky lol

Heres what a i did to the other tractor we have lol


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I drive this beast most days just now. The joystick is on the left i find ir real easy to do.
> We had a new machine up on demo the arm and controls were on the right!!! Not much good for the UK but trying to learn to work a new machine on a strange tractor with the controls on the wrong was a bit tricky lol
> 
> Heres what a i did to the other tractor we have lol



hydraulics not strong enough to lift the back up... damn!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> hydraulics not strong enough to lift the back up... damn!



It will only push down with 100KG of pressure


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

I had it so far over when we were towing it out that the door wouldnt open!
Irf the chain broke it was going over!
I walked that bit of ground and drove over it twice before that happened lol


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> 50%?
> 
> Why do you need diagnostic time on new unsold product? if its new and unsold, the problem will be cosmetic, or pretty obvious without picking up the tools.
> 
> ...



:yourock: :kilt: :kilt: :kilt: :kilt: :wave:



...and not even the cheapest Poulan has the crap factor of the Ryobies I have seen.....


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

A mates 372XP i was sharpening 15" bar running 325 chain on a 7 pin rim. The chainbrake is broken off.
I never measured the rakers but they were overdone!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 11, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> A mates 372XP i was sharpening 15" bar running 325 chain on a 7 pin rim. The chainbrake is broken off.
> I never measured the rakers but they were overdone!



LOL - a really bad match of components.........:censored:

What is he using it for??????


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> A mates 372XP i was sharpening 15" bar running 325 chain on a 7 pin rim. The chainbrake is broken off.
> I never measured the rakers but they were overdone!



lol

try and sell him an 8 pin


----------



## FinRazr (Sep 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - a really bad match of components.........:censored:
> 
> What is he using it for??????



That may be the understatement of the year I'll bet it does'nt bog down much.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - a really bad match of components.........:censored:
> 
> What is he using it for??????



Cutting down trees DUH lol
We were cutting Gorse and broom nothing over 3" 
I swear my 025 was just as quick!
Belive it or not this guy used to be a fully qualified Arborist but gave it up because of his back and thats the only saw he has left!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - a really bad match of components.........:censored:
> 
> What is he using it for??????



Oops sorry ST were you thinking the bar was a bit long lol 
I didnt know a bar that short was available for the big mount Husky!


----------



## Grande Dog (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by funky sawman 
What, do you also want a job at my shop to prove failure rates????? This shop sells at least 550 saws a year just huskys, if you dont believe the failure rates I will get a copy of all the new product warranty clames and send them to you. And yes our shop is struggling with trying to work on new unsold product and customers machines also beings that Im the only 2 stroke tech in the shop, I work on so many new huskys I take them home to diagnose them beings husky wont pay for "diagnostic time" and that cuts into my part time timber falling fun. 

Yeah, that's why we dumped them. I was having to take 5 day weekends just to keep up with the warranties.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 11, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Oops sorry ST were you thinking the bar was a bit long lol
> I didnt know a bar that short was available for the big mount Husky!



Neither a 7 or 8 pin .325 rim will fit the original large 7-spline drum of that saw, so someone has made an effort to make it fit......:jawdrop:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

Grande Dog said:


> Yeah, that's why we dumped them. I was having to take 5 day weekends just to keep up with the warranties.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 11, 2008)

:agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Neither a 7 or 8 pin .325 rim will fit the original large 7-spline drum of that saw, so someone has made an effort to make it fit......:jawdrop:



Next time im near it i will look for part numbers!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 11, 2008)

Grande Dog said:


> Yeah, that's why we dumped them. I was having to take 5 day weekends just to keep up with the warranties.






*Gregg that cant be..........*




.


----------



## PB (Sep 11, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Gregg that cant be..........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a feeling it had something to do with online sales going away. If they were so much trouble why bring in the Univent?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I have a feeling it had something to do with online sales going away. If they were so much trouble why bring in the Univent?



+1


----------



## Grande Dog (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry, I thought everyone was shuckin' and jiven'. I should have added a wink and a nod. The Univent saw is a 375XPW with different labels. It's just another way for them to beat up on the EPA.


----------



## brncreeper (Sep 11, 2008)

Grande Dog said:


> Sorry, I thought everyone was shuckin' and jiven'. I should have added a wink and a nod. The Univent saw is a 375XPW with different labels. It's just another way for them to beat up on the EPA.



Rep for ya, tell your boss "thanks for the epa black eye".


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> just sayin what Thall doesnt have the balls to say



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I was being decent toward Funky. He was saying 50% failure rate on Huskies in his store. I didn't and still don't buy that but I wasn't gonna be mean to him, shoot I don't know the man. I can't call the man the idiot, I'm a man of high moral fiber,LOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I was being decent toward Funky. He was saying 50% failure rate on Huskies in his store. I didn't and still don't buy that but I wasn't gonna be mean to him, shoot I don't know the man. I can't call the man the idiot, I'm a man of high moral fiber,LOLOL



Well i didnt actually call *him* an idiot directly... maybe i did?


Hi moral fiber...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Neither a 7 or 8 pin .325 rim will fit the original large 7-spline drum of that saw, so someone has made an effort to make it fit......:jawdrop:



a 9 pin however... that would be cool

13624


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> I'll tell you what...you think about it...I have work to do



I am sure you do work but not with your saws like I do. If you
did your arguments may mean a little more but you don't so
If you are going to have any idea fill that saw ten times from
daylight to dark for years on end and see how well it holds up!
I have had good stihls before the flippy caps and bs switche's
however, I don't have time to finger f:censored: caps and clean
filters. I have too much work to get done for that and when extreme
performance is required husky fill the bill.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I am sure you do work but not with your saws like I do. If you
> did your arguments may mean a little more but you don't so
> If you are going to have any idea fill that saw ten times from
> daylight to dark for years on end and see how well it holds up!
> ...



lol... a day milling on my 395's is 20 tanks................. thats some hard work done right there. still goin strong. 066's were 25 tanks for the same result, and the clutches didnt like the heat. could cook eggs on the side covers


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2008)

poopinsaddle said:


> I am sure you do work but not with your saws like I do. If you
> did your arguments may mean a little more but you don't so
> If you are going to have any idea fill that saw ten times from
> daylight to dark for years on end and see how well it holds up!
> ...



I am sure if you keep telling everybody on this site how hard you work one day someone will believe it.


Go cry me a river about your hard work. I have earned my living with a saw before, just like you. Your experience is not special. Get used to it. You are not the only one with a saw. Other pros get the job done with a Stihl just fine. You act as if it cannot be done. That makes you full of $hit!!! Extreme performance my a$$. You don't work a saw any harder than anybody else. Are you still mad??? What is your problem? Did somebody urinate in your Cheerios? 

You must have some serious issues that you need to work out with yourself. All this hostility pent up inside of you cannot be good for you. Give it a rest. 

I have said before, They are all great saws. If you will not agree with this that makes you either blind or stupid, which one is it?

Boy, I hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> I am sure if you keep telling everybody on this site how hard you work one day someone will believe it.
> 
> 
> Go cry me a river about your hard work. I have earned my living with a saw before, just like you. Your experience is not special. Get used to it. You are not the only one with a saw. Other pros get the job done with a Stihl just fine. You act as if it cannot be done. That makes you full of $hit!!! Extreme performance my a$$. You don't work a saw any harder than anybody else. Are you still mad??? What is your problem? Did somebody urinate in your Cheerios?
> ...



TZ,

Yeah and I walked __________ miles to school in barefeet with ___________ feet of snow up to my :censored: and the ole bull in the pasture didn't take kindly to me and therefore, I :censored: because of the :censored: and I hope you understand.

[start blah, blah, blah snip]
.......................................................
.......................................................
.......................................................
.......................................................
.......................................................
.......................................................
[end blah, blah, blah snip]

Joat


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2008)

Joat, you crack me up everytime...


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> I am sure if you keep telling everybody on this site how hard you work one day someone will believe it.
> 
> 
> Go cry me a river about your hard work. I have earned my living with a saw before, just like you. Your experience is not special. Get used to it. You are not the only one with a saw. Other pros get the job done with a Stihl just fine. You act as if it cannot be done. That makes you full of $hit!!! Extreme performance my a$$. You don't work a saw any harder than anybody else. Are you still mad??? What is your problem? Did somebody urinate in your Cheerios?
> ...



Anyone with half a brain could tell you are the hostile party here.
I have to tell you that your wrong, I do work harder than most.
I have been told so many times and can also see it everywhere 
I go, men gettin there at 9 and leaving at 3, I get there at 7 and
leave at dark. I have seen your spotless saws and they spell setting
in the truck listening to the radio while, the boss does the work.
I have seen this scenario as well, so your only foolin yourself.
Get a life and get up with the chickens learn a trade and go to work
pard!


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Anyone with half a brain could tell you are the hostile party here.
> I have to tell you that your wrong, I do work harder than most.
> I have been told so many times and can also see it everywhere
> I go, men gettin there at 9 and leaving at 3, I get there at 7 and
> ...



Rope, oh Rope,

If only your saws could speak. I'd like to get them signed up here on AS, or see if the fine mods would allow a special "guest" post, so we could get the real story.

Now, I'm gonna match your half brain, and throw another half brain in the pot and see if you can match it.

You other fellas (and ladies, if applicable) in?

Joat


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2008)

poopinsaddle said:


> Anyone with half a brain could tell you are the hostile party here.
> I have to tell you that your wrong, I do work harder than most.
> I have been told so many times and can also see it everywhere
> I go, men gettin there at 9 and leaving at 3, I get there at 7 and
> ...




More working class hero crap.

Hey Poop, I get up at 4:20 AM every morning but Sunday and my machine is making chips by 6:10 AM. My career is year 'round and demand is at an all time high and will only get better. 

If you work so hard and it is so hard on you, then maybe you chose the wrong career path. Maybe you should investigate another line of work so you don't have to squirt so many tears at the end of the day. 

All this hypertension is gonna do you in Poop. Take it easy, relax. 

You are the one that is fooled. Get over yourself so we can all get on with it.

Happy sawing


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Rope, oh Rope,
> 
> If only your saws could speak. I'd like to get them signed up here on AS, or see if the fine mods would allow a special "guest" post, so we could get the real story.
> 
> ...



If they could speak joat buddy they would say I want a new home I am being abused


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> If they could speak joat buddy they would say I want a new home I am being abused



Rope,

Bet they'd say, shapen the :censored: chain and we wouldn't have to work as hard or as long and you could get back to making an :censored: out of yourself on AS and we could get some rest.

Of course, I could be fulla :censored:,

Joat


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> More working class hero crap.
> 
> Hey Poop, I get up at 4:20 AM every morning but Sunday and my machine is making chips by 6:10 AM. My career is year 'round and demand is at an all time high and will only get better.
> 
> ...



You feel lucky or something? I will say most days I love my work
like most that enjoy tree work. Setting there running that cnc mill
is getting to your brain. I have not shed a tear since my grand ma
died in 78 so ya got me mistaken. Your name calling is starting to
make me think less and less of your ability to discuss issues.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Rope,
> 
> Bet they'd say, shapen the :censored: chain and we wouldn't have to work as hard or as long and you could get back to making an :censored: out of yourself on AS and we could get some rest.
> 
> ...



Joat I keep five chains sharp and ready to change at the moment they start to get dull. I was just swamped by the storms and have put everything but trees on houses off until I can catch up. I am glad for being behind so no tears just


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> You feel lucky or something? I will say most days I love my work
> like most that enjoy tree work. Setting there running that cnc mill
> is getting to your brain. I have not shed a tear since my grand ma
> died in 78 so ya got me mistaken. Your name calling is starting to
> make me think less and less of your ability to discuss issues.



Clint,

That you?

Joat


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> If they could speak joat buddy they would say I want a new home I am being abused



my saws speak to me...


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> <gasp>
> 
> the chosen one





stevethekiwi said:


> my saws speak to me...



Steve,  

You are THE CHOSEN ONE.  

Remember me,  

joat


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 12, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Steve,
> 
> You are THE CHOSEN ONE.
> 
> ...




nah... I stepped up, I wasnt picked  

only made possible when thall handed over his dangleberries


lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> nah... I stepped up, I wasnt picked
> 
> only made possible when thall handed over his dangleberries
> 
> ...



Go sit in the corner. You'll be the chosen one when I, the one and only, choose you. Remember there is only one that controls the chainsaw sky and sea and that be me. You are one of many, I am but one of one, the one and only, ya hear me dangleberry, bow before me, be my donkey, squeal to thy rooster,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Go sit in the corner. You'll be the chosen one when I, the one and only, choose you. Remember there is only one that controls the chainsaw sky and sea and that be me. You are one of many, I am but one of one, the one and only, ya hear me dangleberry, bow before me, be my donkey, squeal to thy rooster,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:





didnt i put something in your ear earlier?


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> didnt i put something in your ear earlier?



Yeah but Q-tips do a better job, they're bigger, LOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yeah but Q-tips do a better job, they're bigger, LOL



ha! 

on a serious note, ive done some major damage to my back after using those weighty sthils at the dawn of my career. been to the dr, have been told under no circumstances am I to do any heavy lifting.



So now, I sit down to pee



 lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> ha!
> 
> on a serious note, ive done some major damage to my back after using those weighty sthils at the dawn of my career. been to the dr, have been told under no circumstances am I to do any heavy lifting.
> 
> ...



The saws have nothing to do with it, its the way you water ski.







Save your back, buy a boat,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmm*

I found out also your a racist Steve, shame on you, LOLOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I found out also your a racist Steve, shame on you, LOLOL



hey im no racist, i just dislike people that sit on their a$$ and mooch off the tax I pay when they are perfectly capable of working for themselves.

btw your pic didnt work so i dont know what it is. hopefully something funny, cos your material has slipped lately


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Next time im near it i will look for part numbers!




Well, the effort doesn't need to be huge, as I believe the original (371xp based) 362xp came with a small spline drum.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Bit like the ongoing joke about being able to work a mouse with the left hand lol



I am right handed, but always use the left hand on the mouse......


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I have a feeling it had something to do with online sales going away. If they were so much trouble why bring in the Univent?





stevethekiwi said:


> +1


:agree2: :agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> a 9 pin however... that would be cool
> 
> 13624



:agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol... a day milling on my 395's is 20 tanks................. thats some hard work done right there. still goin strong. 066's were 25 tanks for the same result, and the clutches didnt like the heat. could cook eggs on the side covers



Sounds like an outboard clutch is a good idea for _*that*_ application.......


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> ....
> You must have some serious issues that you need to work out with yourself. All this hostility pent up inside of you cannot be good for you. Give it a rest.
> 
> I have said before, They are all great saws. If you will not agree with this that makes you either blind or stupid, which one is it?
> ...




I don't read any hostility into Ropes posts - some of yours is another story...........:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## belgian (Sep 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I don't read any hostility into Ropes posts - some of yours is another story...........:biggrinbounce2:



No need to choose sides, Niko. Both are grown adults and should let it rest. Some can handle the BS in this thread better than others, but everyone has its personal BS limit. That's why we can't get all along every time...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 12, 2008)

belgian said:


> Some can handle the BS in this thread better than others





     :agree2:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 12, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> You feel lucky or something? I will say most days I love my work
> like most that enjoy tree work. Setting there running that cnc mill
> is getting to your brain. I have not shed a tear since my grand ma
> died in 78 so ya got me mistaken. Your name calling is starting to
> make me think less and less of your ability to discuss issues.



You are the last person that would be able to discuss an issue. You see everything as black and white with no middle ground. You are the one that started it with me, so now you will get what you asked for. You saw fit to go in the 70cc saw thread and start trouble in there, and I'm not about to listen to that crap.

I do in fact feel very lucky! In this rough economy I get to work as much as I want to in a job that I enjoy with incredible benefits and top level pay. 

I'll tell you what Rope, we can call a truce and leave this alone, or we can keep on rolling with it. You choose.

Husky kicks...

Stihl rules...

Can we leave it at that?????


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 12, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> I'll tell you what Rope, we can call a truce and leave this alone, or we can keep on rolling with it. You choose.



+1 for _"keep rolling with it"_


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> hey im no racist, i just dislike people that sit on their a$$ and mooch off the tax I pay when they are perfectly capable of working for themselves.
> 
> btw your pic didnt work so i dont know what it is. hopefully something funny, cos your material has slipped lately










:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Champ*






.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Hi Champ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Be with ya in just a moment. I'm sitting here admiring this thing of beauty and wondering why I ever bought that ugly Humpback Husky, man I must have had blonde moment, never again though,hehe


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Neither a 7 or 8 pin .325 rim will fit the original large 7-spline drum of that saw, so someone has made an effort to make it fit......:jawdrop:



Oregon sells a .325 rim for a standard 7 tooth spline. I ran .325 on my 044 for years.


----------



## belgian (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Be with ya in just a moment. I'm sitting here admiring this thing of beauty ...



Could you please check if my name is written on it....


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

*Tommy Im still liking my 440............*





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

belgian said:


> Could you please check if my name is written on it....



Why let me check, yup, that one is engraved Belgians Saw......


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Tommy Im still liking my 440............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aint them Stihl's pruty, nothing uglier than a dayuuuum Humpback I tells ya,hehe


----------



## joatmon (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Aint them Stihl's pruty, nothing uglier than a dayuuuum Humpback I tells ya,hehe



Tommie,

Whacha want for Mr. Leaky?

Maybe we should take up a collection, and send that thing to Rope. Yep, Rope, the hardest workin' man this galaxy has ever seen.

I've got $100 I'll send to get the ball rolling.

Steve, Brian, Tommy, et al., you in?

Tommie, you on ready?

Joat

PS: We makin' lemonade outta a lemon.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Whacha want for *Mr. Leaky*?
> 
> ...





*Mr. Drippy is a legend in the Husqvarna Quality Control Dept.......*





.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Mr. Drippy is a legend in the Husqvarna Quality Control Dept.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mr. Rope is a legend in the Mr. Rope's mind.......*


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 12, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Whacha want for Mr. Leaky?
> 
> ...



I think that saw is worth big $$$$ to Mr. Hall as a sales tool!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

joatmon said:


> *Mr. Rope is a legend in the Mr. Rope's mind.......*



I have to agree with ya...........  





.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 12, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Whacha want for Mr. Leaky?
> 
> ...



I got 2 quarters, 50 cents, at least that is what I think it's worth.

A hard working man like Rope should be using a Stihl anyway.  

Up to $100.50 for the leakmaster......


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Whacha want for Mr. Leaky?
> 
> ...



Joat being a man of the utmost charactor, one of extreme kindness toward others, a man of 185 lbs of nothing but pure love muscle, beauty and charm I can't ruin this reputation of mine by selling that saw. Surely once that thing dumps a load of oil down their leg they would talk unkindly of me, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Joat being a man of the utmost charactor, one of extreme kindness toward others, *a man of 185 lbs of nothing but pure love muscle,* beauty and charm I can't ruin this reputation of mine by selling that saw. Surely once that thing dumps a load of oil down their leg they would talk unkindly of me, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:






8 lbs of which is hair glue.....




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> 8 lbs of which is hair glue.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so, I've cut back to 7.5lbs, LOL


----------



## joatmon (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Joat being a man of the utmost charactor, one of extreme kindness toward others, a man of 185 lbs of nothing but pure love muscle, beauty and charm I can't ruin this reputation of mine by selling that saw. Surely once that thing dumps a load of oil down their leg they would talk unkindly of me, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Tommie,

I appreciate your character and your reputation. Ole Rope seems to be overworked and I was trying to help him a bit.

Tell ya what, Rope, as Tommie is my witness, if I win Spike's raffle (I've paid for two tickets), that 372XP is yours.

Peace,

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Not so, I've cut back to 7.5lbs, LOL



Tommie,

Stopped doing the armpits I see.

Cool beans ole boy,

joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 12, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> I think that saw is worth big $$$$ to Mr. Hall as a sales tool!!!



TZ,

Tepid Folgers and lookin' ya in the eye in the backroom are Tommie's biggest sales tools.

Mr. Drippy just gives him something to complain about, something a Stihl can never do.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Stopped doing the armpits I see.
> 
> ...



That I did. The gals were asking too many questions bout that,LOLOLOL


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> 8 lbs of which is hair glue.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch out! The Champ might start to float like a butterfly and sting like a bee!!..


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Watch out! The Champ might start to float like a butterfly and sting like a bee!!..



I beleives you may be right. I just got off the phone with our Stihl rep and by Joe thanks to a high volumn of sales this year this dealership has won a trip. Stihl offers a week all paid trip to dealerships that increase sales well beyond the year before. This year I think its Al Co Po Co, hot diggy dog. Wonder if Woodie wants to come with me, this should convince him were selling some Stihl baby,hot dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 12, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I am right handed, but always use the left hand on the mouse......



You been looking at PO RN lol


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 12, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> hey im no racist, i just dislike people that sit on their a$$ and mooch off the tax I pay when they are perfectly capable of working for themselves.
> 
> btw your pic didnt work so i dont know what it is. hopefully something funny, cos your material has slipped lately



Ginger racist lol 
You telling me you have never DONE a Ginger
I did once i didnt find out to daylight the next day! Feel sick now lol


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I beleives you may be right. I just got off the phone with our Stihl rep and by Joe thanks to a high volumn of sales this year this dealership has won a trip. Stihl offers a week all paid trip to dealerships that increase sales well beyond the year before. This year I think its Al Co Po Co, hot diggy dog. Wonder if Woodie wants to come with me, this should convince him were selling some Stihl baby,hot dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!



You lucky devil you...


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> You lucky devil you...



Well we came up with a new method this year to go along with the back room sales. This year we offered a Tootsie Roll with every sale. For those that put up a fuss and didn't want to buy we brough out a Louisville Slugger. Sales are really picked up once we getem up off the floor,LOLOLOL


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well we came up with a new method this year to go along with the back room sales. This year we offered a Tootsie Roll with every sale. For those that put up a fuss and didn't want to buy we brough out a Louisville Slugger. Sales are really picked up once we getem up off the floor,LOLOLOL



Nearly "Haggle Free" huh?...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 12, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Nearly "Haggle Free" huh?...:hmm3grin2orange:




LOLOLOL, yup. Some even said I'll give more than list, just don't smack me again,hehe


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Thall still got that 220 swift
I have a Remmie 700 BDL .243 varmint barrel in a HS precision stock Jewell trigger Swarovski 6-18*50 with handloads it will shoot .300s
Oh it also wears a BR Reflex T8 sound moderator 
Darn thing is 13 lbs with the bipod and sling


----------



## joatmon (Sep 12, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Hey Thall still got that 220 swift
> I have a Remmie 700 BDL .243 varmint barrel in a HS precision stock Jewell trigger Swarovski 6-18*50 with handloads it will shoot .300s
> Oh it also wears a BR Reflex T8 sound moderator
> Darn thing is 13 lbs with the bipod and sling



Tommy,

I'll bet ole Tommie has it at the store for the "hard sells".

And you wonder how Al Co Po No got a trip to Al Co Po Co?

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Sep 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOLOL, yup. Some even said I'll give more than list, just don't smack me again,hehe



Tommie,

Yep, yep. Woodie's living proof that you can do some major damage by hitting 'em with a bat.

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Yep, yep. Woodie's living proof that you can do some major damage by hitting 'em with a bat.
> 
> Joat





opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 12, 2008)

Well is this a stihl head smootch fest or what you guys make me smile.
I smile every time I fill my tank with fuel and oil. I smile after seventy 
hour week when my air filters are still clean. I smile when I don't have
to wait on a lazy saw tech to repair my saw and I can order what is
needed online. I smile when your brainwashed society believes they
are number one. Lastly I smile when the Joat talks of legends in
ones mind I just smile.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Sep 12, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Well is this a stihl head smootch fest or what you guys make me smile.
> I smile every time I fill my tank with fuel and oil. I smile after seventy
> hour week when my air filters are still clean. I smile when I don't have
> to wait on a lazy saw tech to repair my saw and I can order what is
> ...




Perhaps you should just change your name to Smiley!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 12, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ginger racist lol
> You telling me you have never DONE a Ginger
> I did once i didnt find out to daylight the next day! Feel sick now lol



almost did one once. got her pants off and realised the rugs didnt match the drapes. i was outa there quick smart


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Perhaps you should just change your name to Smiley!



Heck no I have spent most of my life earning that name and I
will be daymned if I give it up that easy. I do smile at your
post though


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 13, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> almost did one once. got her pants off and realised the rugs didnt match the drapes. i was outa there quick smart



In and out repeatedly for 30 seconds more like lol


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got the 242XP running! New piston and carb kit seems all it was needing
I set it at ONLY 14,000 rpm for run in lol
Its a 3 hand job putting the carb back on!

Good tip on using brake cleaner Cheers guys!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 13, 2008)

It only took a week but i finally finished reading "Da prince of saws"


----------



## belgian (Sep 13, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> It only took a week but i finally finished reading "Da prince of saws"



Congrats ! That thread was a blast. 

At the end, everyone was convinced that the 441 was the true 'Prince of Saws' !!!! It only took 10.000 posts to get there !! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 13, 2008)

belgian said:


> Congrats ! That thread was a blast.
> 
> At the end, everyone was convinced that the 441 was the true 'Prince of Saws' !!!! It only took 10.000 posts to get there !! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Only took 1500 posts in this thread for the huksy knuckle heads to it figure out. 

  *All Hail the 441*


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Only took 1500 posts in this thread for the huksy knuckle heads to it figure out.
> 
> *All Hail the 441*



:hmm3grin2orange: Ms princess fat bottom is a good looker I will
give ya that lol!


----------



## joatmon (Sep 13, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Ms princess fat bottom is a good looker I will
> give ya that lol!



Rope,

Ya lookin' for someone to show ya how ta use it?

Joat


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Rope,
> 
> Ya lookin' for someone to show ya how ta use it?
> 
> Joat



Nah not for me I am not a gadget man never could figure out a rubix cube.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Sep 13, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Nah not for me I am not a gadget man never could figure out a rubix cube.



Neither are really difficult but, both are fun to work with. Good analogy!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Sep 13, 2008)

belgian said:


> Congrats ! That thread was a blast.
> 
> At the end, everyone was convinced that the 441 was the true 'Prince of Saws' !!!! It only took 10.000 posts to get there !! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Agreed 100%, that thread was a blast indeed. It had a mix of everything. No saw in the history of AS had created such a stir as the Mighty 441, with the help of yours truely of course, long live the Prince,hehe


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 13, 2008)

If the 441 really runs as bad at high elevations as you guys that have tried them say, thats a shame, because they flat haul ass at 1200 where I live!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 14, 2008)

another great husky copy.......


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Sep 14, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> another great husky copy.......



Spoken like a true second place winner.


----------



## woodguy105 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Sure is a long thread...*

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 14, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Spoken like a true second place winner.



havent we been over this? stihl is only number 1 at selling overweight vibrating sawdust vacuums. husky #1 at selling chainsaws


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Sep 14, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> havent we been over this? stihl is only number 1 at selling overweight vibrating sawdust vacuums. husky #1 at selling chainsaws



Your opinion, don't cram it on everyone else. I own both along with most others and can be relatively unbiased. Because of any doubt, I refrain from bashing other products. Opinionated boors are another subject. If the shoe fits wear it. It certainly seems a lot of Husky owners have big chips on their shoulders, the real reason they are not on their air filters. I don't mean to single you out but, after a point the bashing gets old, by who ever happens to be doing it.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 14, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Your opinion, don't cram it on everyone else. I own both along with most others and can be relatively unbiased. Because of any doubt, I refrain from bashing other products. Opinionated boors are another subject. If the shoe fits wear it. It certainly seems a lot of Husky owners have big chips on their shoulders, the real reason they are not on their air filters. I don't mean to single you out but, after a point the bashing gets old, by who ever happens to be doing it.



well... stats say that husky is #1... so.... not an opinion...


anyway, isnt having an opinion and voicing it the entire point of this thread? if anyone is after statements that are non opinion based, they can check out the stihl website for stats on power and weight.


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 14, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> well... stats say that husky is #1... so.... not an opinion...
> 
> 
> anyway, isnt having an opinion and voicing it the entire point of this thread? if anyone is after statements that are non opinion based, they can check out the stihl website for stats on power and weight.



Statistics show that 96.45% of all statistics are made up on the spot...:jawdrop:


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Sep 14, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> well... stats say that husky is #1... so.... not an opinion...
> anyway, isnt having an opinion and voicing it the entire point of this thread? if anyone is after statements that are non opinion based, they can check out the stihl website for stats on power and weight.



Quote:
Originally Posted by stevethekiwi 
havent we been over this? stihl is only number 1 at selling overweight vibrating sawdust vacuums. husky #1 at selling chainsaws 

Haven't we been over this before??? Voicing an opinion and bashing while doing so are two different issues that can be separated from one another, believe it or not.


----------



## jhellwig (Sep 14, 2008)

The Stihl MS441. That is all.









What was the question?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 14, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Haven't we been over this before??? Voicing an opinion and bashing while doing so are two different issues that can be separated from one another, believe it or not.



wheres the fun in not bashing another product? Thall is a worse offender than I, why get your panties in a bunch over it?


----------



## teacherman (Sep 14, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Statistics show that 96.45% of all statistics are made up on the spot...:jawdrop:



Sounds about right to me. I'm partial to Stihl, but this is a free country, and people are allowed to believe whatever they wish to, and can usually find statistics to back it up. Whatever. Dig the sig, mund.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 14, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> well... stats say that husky is #1... so.... not an opinion...
> 
> 
> anyway, isnt having an opinion and voicing it the entire point of this thread? if anyone is after statements that are non opinion based, they can check out the stihl website for stats on power and weight.




Stats don't mean schit to this crowd!!!


Husky 372........Great Saw!!!


Stihl MS441.........Great Saw!!!


Just run'em..............leave the bickering to the pencil pushers at the aforementioned saw companies!!!


Wish my toilet paper lasted as long as this thread!!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 14, 2008)

The 372 is my answer. It has proven it's excellence, the 441 has not yet.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Sep 14, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> wheres the fun in not bashing another product? Thall is a worse offender than I, why get your panties in a bunch over it?



Cool, I'll remember that, no problem. BTW, this is not about Thall. I mentioned all sides in the beginning of this, if you were paying attention. You just can't get off it can you? Now the pantie thing.......LOL


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 14, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Cool, I'll remember that, no problem. BTW, this is not about Thall. I mentioned all sides in the beginning of this, if you were paying attention. You just can't get off it can you? Now the pantie thing.......LOL



372xp


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Sep 14, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> 372xp



Great saw!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 14, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Stats don't mean schit to this crowd!!!
> 
> 
> Husky 372........Great Saw!!!
> ...





:yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock:


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 15, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> havent we been over this? stihl is only number 1 at selling overweight vibrating sawdust vacuums. husky #1 at selling chainsaws



Actually... doesn't Husqvarna make vacuums and sewing machines? 

But on a serious note... I have not had the chance to use a 441... but if I were ever to buy a Husqvarna... it would be a 372. Of the 372's I have run, they are top notch... I love my 044, and the 046's... but a 372XP is one fine machine!

Gary


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 15, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Actually... doesn't Husqvarna make vacuums and sewing machines?
> 
> But on a serious note... I have not had the chance to use a 441... but if I were ever to buy a Husqvarna... it would be a 372. Of the 372's I have run, they are top notch... I love my 044, and the 046's... but a 372XP is one fine machine!
> 
> Gary





*Hi Gary*



.


----------



## Just Mow (Sep 15, 2008)

:agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Oregon sells a .325 rim for a standard 7 tooth spline. I ran .325 on my 044 for years.



...and so do Stihl - but those are 9-pin.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 15, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> ...and so do Stihl - but those are 9-pin.



Don't tell us you run .325 on your 372???:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :monkey:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Don't tell us you run .325 on your 372???:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :monkey:




No - but I could........


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2008)

I have never used a bar shorter than 13", and don't want to, even on the 339xp .......

Btw, that one was the saw of choise last weekend.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> The 372 is my answer. It has proven it's excellence, the 441 has not yet.



Sure, and the 441 probably will be beaten pretty badly by the 576xp, and never will........


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 15, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> the 441 probably will be beaten pretty badly by the 576xp


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahem!


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 15, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> ...and so do Stihl - but those are 9-pin.



Yes my Oregon .325 , standard 7 spline rims are also 9 pin. Stihl here in Canada never offered this rim, but these Oregon rims I have must have been old inventory because they are not even radial ported. Just bought a couple of my last ones a few years back.The logging company I cut for years back had a policy of small radius bar tips only,[Oregon guard tip or banana nose, double guard, Windsor mini- pro tips] . When the young feller cut himself in the face [as I mentioned in my earlier post] 30 yrs ago,this policy wasn't in.
In small pulpwood and medium timber I ran a 18" .325 on my Stihl 044, because with the small tip on a short bar the 3/8 would de-rail easily. the .325 was a lower profile cutter making it a more suitable chain for that bar & tip. On my larger saws 064,066 I ran longer bars [ deeper in the belly] with the mini-pro or oregon guard tips and had no problem with the 3/8s.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Yes my Oregon .325 , standard 7 spline rims are also 9 pin. Stihl here in Canada never offered this rim, but these Oregon rims I have must have been old inventory because they are not even radial ported. Just bought a couple of my last ones a few years back.The logging company I cut for years back had a policy of small radius bar tips only,[Oregon guard tip or banana nose, double guard, Windsor mini- pro tips] . When the young feller cut himself in the face [as I mentioned in my earlier post] 30 yrs ago,this policy wasn't in.
> In small pulpwood and medium timber I ran a 18" .325 on my Stihl 044, because with the small tip on a short bar the 3/8 would de-rail easily. the .325 was a lower profile cutter making it a more suitable chain for that bar & tip. On my larger saws 064,066 I ran longer bars [ deeper in the belly] with the mini-pro or oregon guard tips and had no problem with the 3/8s.



I believe the 9-pin rims still aren't radially ported, nor are all the 8-pin ones (look it up on Oregons web-site).


Another observation is that when you compare them, the Oregon and Stihl rims look exactly the same (except for the logo) - wonder who really makes them........


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ahem!




Old post - and he didn't really.......


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 15, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Old post - and he didn't really.......



I had a good laugh at that one lol


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I had a good laugh at that one lol



Nothing wrong with that.........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 15, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Nothing wrong with that.........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:






Yes nothing wrong with that.......  




.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry gents but my dawgs are making me tired 8 day daylight to dark
and have not even put a dent in the work yet. I will never ever gripe
about not enough work for quite a while anyway I wish it were
several months back instead of near deer season though. My 372 are
not the weak link though, I am.


----------



## joatmon (Sep 15, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Sorry gents but my dawgs are making me tired 8 day daylight to dark
> and have not even put a dent in the work yet. I will never ever gripe
> about not enough work for quite a while anyway I wish it were
> several months back instead of near deer season though. My 372 are
> not the weak link though, I am.



Rope,

Have in there buddy. Many people are suffering due to a lack of work. I'm glad you have good, honest hard work. Rest up and have a good tomorrow.

Husky kicks,

Joat


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 20, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Sure, and the 441 probably will be beaten pretty badly by the 576xp, and never will........





Looking at your crystal ballz again!!!


You need to stop reading in the outhouse!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 21, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Looking at your crystal ballz again!!!
> 
> 
> You need to stop reading in the outhouse!!!



You are about as much fun as you use to be - no surprices there.........

... cheer up a bit...... :biggrinbounce2:


----------

